# Lace Party with Norma March 22nd '15



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I know many of you do this sort of thing anyway but I thought any new lace knitters would be interested in this process. If I can do it anyone can! This is my first solo attempt at design.
I thought I would share with you how the shawl I have called Madryn evolved over the last few months. The shawl is called after our local hill Garn Fadryn. Welsh is a language that mutates so M becomes F. Here are some links to its history: http://www.vortigernstudies.org.uk/artcit/fadrun.htm
and pictures here: http://www.castlewales.com/carn.html 
Locally it is said if you can see the hill it is going to rain and if you can't see it is already raining.

I took a Craftsy course a few years ago and managed to design my own shawl. It was an excellent course and I learned a great deal. I doodled the pattern on a piece of paper as I wanted to create a 10 stitch pattern. It languished and got yellowed and fly blown until Bella posted a link to Kauri Knits font during her time as hostess here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311557-4.html I copied it out and posted it only to realise it was wrong but with some tidying up I produced this:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jumping in to post so that I am on the watch list - will read later. 
I might join you guys that chart the written work since it is hard to go back to the written - having gotten so used to the charts.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Norma I can't wait to get back from town and read all this and check your links


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I just replied to this on the other thread, so I thought I would do a repost on this weeks...I love this one. I am a real fan of Niebling. I think it can be adapted to a semicircular. Anyone interested.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fuchsia-flowers

The pictures are so beautiful!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...I thought I would do a repost on this weeks.... Anyone interested...


I'll repost, too. I am very interested!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am waiting to see how Norma's train of thought continues- I might get over my fear of charts.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Norma, for a great start! And those links are really interesting!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Jane just sent me this link to your LP. I'll keep watching. I know the lace stitches and learning to read charts. Have never made a shawl but after seeing all the beauty's posted on KP, I'm really wanting to learn to make one. I'll check out the links, Norma.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> Jane just sent me this link to your LP...


Welcome aboard, Susan, Oh craftyone!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...I took a Craftsy course a few years ago and managed to design my own shawl....


So do we get to knit your design? Inquiring minds want to know.
How about pics of your creation????
I am probably jumping the gun.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like it is going to be a very interesting two weeks. I started that course nearly three years ago, and I am ashamed to say that I haven't touched it in two, at which time I was part of the way through and needed to order a book for it and put it aside and even when the book came, I just didn't get back to it, and I should. Maybe one of these days, but just so busy knitting that I can't find the time. I guess I have to make the time somehow.
Looking forward to seeing how the next two weeks evolve.

Sue


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I'll repost, too. I am very interested!


DFL - ditto!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome, Susan. I am very pleased to see you here :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> So do we get to knit your design? Inquiring minds want to know.
> How about pics of your creation????
> I am probably jumping the gun.


Yes, I am teasing you all for a few days  I perhaps should add that this is not what I did with the Craftsy course but has evolved from the doodle.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--great topic. Have been trying to get myself to deal with charting seriously. Hopefully your thoughts will motivate me to move forward on this skill.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am waiting to see how Norma's train of thought continues- I might get over my fear of charts.


I was brought up on written patterns but charts just clicked. I am a musician so it was very like reading music. I do understand though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought that this cowl looked interesting - features a smock stitch:
Ziyal by Allison Goldthorpe
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ziyal

... and a nice hat that could match it
Techno Hat by Colleen Powley
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/techno-hat


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I just replied to this on the other thread, so I thought I would do a repost on this weeks...I love this one. I am a real fan of Niebling. I think it can be adapted to a semicircular. Anyone interested.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fuchsia-flowers
> 
> The pictures are so beautiful!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I've been looking at patterns with smocked stitches. Here is another interesting one:
Peri's Paradox Shawl by Lotta Groeger
http://knitty.com/ISSUEff13/PATTperi.php


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I thought that this cowl looked interesting - features a smock stitch:
> Ziyal by Allison Goldthorpe
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ziyal
> 
> ...


Interesting that they both used the same stitch in a way that partners them together. I know that stitch and it is not hard to do but showy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I've been looking at patterns with smocked stitches. Here is another interesting one:
> Peri's Paradox Shawl by Lotta Groeger
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEff13/PATTperi.php


The lace bottom is really beautiful and interesting. Knitty.com has some wonderful patterns and articles as well. Also like that they don't always use skinny models.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> I just replied to this on the other thread, so I thought I would do a repost on this weeks...I love this one. I am a real fan of Niebling. I think it can be adapted to a semicircular. Anyone interested.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fuchsia-flowers
> 
> The pictures are so beautiful!!!!


Yes!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--how old are those castle stones? Am I correct that these were basically a roughly stacked stone wall? Not sure what I am seeing with the shelters on the mountain.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

The pictures are amazing.. so beautiful... and the charts are intriguing .. I may sit and play with them a little.. ...

DFL incase my 'I'm In' didn't get noticed I'll repeat myself here... 

that is a very cute stitch... I like it and I think it would make a great scarf.. maybe with a seed stitch edging .. the Peri's Paradox is stunning.. so many beautiful patterns so little time 

We just got back from shopping for the week.. I have to cook all the meals today then toss it all together each day... its the only way I know to get dinner done in time... as the warmer months get closer and closer I'll have to make our meals before I go to work.. I'm just kind of getting us use to planning ahead.. .. I use to do it all the time.. I can do it again.


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

Still working on scarf started by tll class, but may give this a try. Certainly watching!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KTGriff said:


> Still working on scarf started by tll class, but may give this a try. Certainly watching!


Welcome to the Party


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome KTGriff and Craftyone!! we get a bit pattern happy in a here... This is Norma's time to host us and she is from Wales and the history and story's are wonderful. I am looking forward to what you have planed for us this week Norma.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

I will definitely be watching this. I am working on the lace workshop scarf now so this could be in my future!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

nancy787 said:


> I will definitely be watching this. I am working on the lace workshop scarf now so this could be in my future!


Welcome Nancy!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome KTGriff, Craftyone and Nancy. nice to see some new faces, hope you will stay with us.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I was brought up on written patterns but charts just clicked. I am a musician so it was very like reading music. I do understand though.


Thanks!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I was brought up on written patterns but charts just clicked. I am a musician so it was very like reading music.


Norma, I *LOVE* this analogy!!! Reading notes on the staff translates very well to reading symbols on the charts!!!

I do hope those of you who are fearful are able to get past that and enjoy charts. I will make a chart for a written pattern if it doesn't have one or re-make a chart if I have a hard time reading it. The Kauri Knits fonts are wonderful!

P.S.: DFL - I'm in!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, I will post this time so I get notifications.  What a wonderful start, Norma. Looking forward to exploring what you have for us.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

so nice to see the new voices here. welcome and enjoy our eclectic chatter and sharing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the introduction to Wales. It is a beautiful area. Your charts are tantalizing. 

I must confess that I started that same craftsy class, but did not get very far. There have been too many other things to do. It would be good to get back to it though.

*WELCOME* to all of our newbies!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ooh, a couple of weeks in Wales. My DH will be jealous  It's one of his (and my) favorite places. 

Welcome to our new Lace Partiers! We are an interesting group. 

DFL - in case you miss it in the prior week LP, yes on the Niebling shawl  And so glad you are back!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I just replied to this on the other thread, so I thought I would do a repost on this weeks...I love this one. I am a real fan of Niebling. I think it can be adapted to a semicircular. Anyone interested.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fuchsia-flowers
> 
> The pictures are so beautiful!!!!


I too will join the reposting group. Yes, the half circle sounds pretty wonderful. I agree that Niebling has as much fascination for me as the Orenburg/Shetland style does.

A hearty welcome to the new members. We love it when new voices join the chatter We also almost strong arm you to share your FOs It is so inspiring to see the work that this group produces! The yarn pairings with the patterns generally seems to produce much lovelier FOs than the pics that accompany the patterns. So, please share your work with us

Norma, thank you for a lovely start. I will make time to follow your links. It is so interesting to learn about the members home areas.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> so nice to see the new voices here. welcome and enjoy our eclectic chatter and sharing.


Ditto from me.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I am going to spend some time swatching for 3,4 or 5 repeats. She made this with a 72 in diameter which means that the circumferance was 226 inches. The original has 8 repeats. So you can see I am really doing a lot of calculations and have more to work our befor doing my swatch/ test. I also want to work on the chart symbols. If worked flat, some things will need to be changes.....but it is so lovely...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> .but it is so lovely...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nancy787 said:


> ...I am working on the lace workshop scarf now so this could be in my future!


A number of us are in the same boat - but what's another WIP among friends?


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> A number of us are in the same boat - but what's another WIP among friends?


 :-D :thumbup:


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

You may face a challenge if you try to frog us! Haha! Happy knitter who can read a chart and make holez in my knitting and the sun is shining.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--how old are those castle stones? Am I correct that these were basically a roughly stacked stone wall? Not sure what I am seeing with the shelters on the mountain.


The stone castle is around 1188 which is medevial. There is a an iron age fort there as well around 600BC. It is one of many around here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KTGriff said:


> You may face a challenge if you try to frog us! Haha! Happy knitter who can read a chart and make holez in my knitting and the sun is shining.


Very cute, but happy message.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KTGriff said:


> Still working on scarf started by tll class, but may give this a try. Certainly watching!


I am pleased to see you here. I just love lace!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello, Nancy. This is a great place for lace freaks! Be warned we are addicts


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The stone castle is around 1188 which is medevial. There is a an iron age fort there as well around 600BC. It is one of many around here.


Very impressive. I live in a very 'old' area with some of the oldest houses in the country. They date to the 1600's! I know--this makes Europeans laugh. And then I run into people who tell me they are looking at an old house that is 20 yrs old. That must make Europeans roll.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KTGriff said:


> You may face a challenge if you try to frog us! Haha! Happy knitter who can read a chart and make holez in my knitting and the sun is shining.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, it is a large task but it will be beautiful.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I am going to spend some time swatching for 3,4 or 5 repeats. She made this with a 72 in diameter which means that the circumferance was 226 inches. The original has 8 repeats. So you can see I am really doing a lot of calculations and have more to work our befor doing my swatch/ test. I also want to work on the chart symbols. If worked flat, some things will need to be changes.....but it is so lovely...


All in your own time  We know you have some very exciting changes in your life coming soon  didn't you say a Christening gown !! and a wedding!! I know you love this kind of challenge though.. it gets your creative juices going The good news is we are all your pupils so we will be able to follow along much easier now.. and help the new ladies who have joined us.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The stone castle is around 1188 which is medevial. There is a an iron age fort there as well around 600BC. It is one of many around here.


I love this kind of stuff!! its so fascinating to me!!! I have a love of world geography!! I always have.. I want to know everything I can about all the areas of our world.. how similar and different we are..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Very impressive. I live in a very 'old' area with some of the oldest houses in the country. They date to the 1600's! I know--this makes Europeans laugh. And then I run into people who tell me they are looking at an old house that is 20 yrs old. That must make Europeans roll.


I was lucky to live in a house that was the first one built in that valley.. it was very cool and I loved it.. but it was at most a hundred years old.. They would till the field right below the house and I would find treasures.. mostly broken chard's but I found a figurine of a dog one time.. it was a homestead that the family's from Tennessee founded in the 1800.. I have all the information in a book my friend wrote.. I love these areas rich in history... I can't even imaging several hundred year old areas or several thousand year old areas.. that in itself is mind boggling


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Great start Norma. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Welcome KTGriff, Craftyone and Nancy. nice to see some new faces, hope you will stay with us.
> 
> Sue


Welcome from me too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> I am going to spend some time swatching for 3,4 or 5 repeats. She made this with a 72 in diameter which means that the circumferance was 226 inches. The original has 8 repeats. So you can see I am really doing a lot of calculations and have more to work our befor doing my swatch/ test. I also want to work on the chart symbols. If worked flat, some things will need to be changes.....but it is so lovely...


It sure is lovely.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> A number of us are in the same boat - but what's another WIP among friends?


Exactly, I have too many WIPs at the moment, I think I need to spend more time knitting and give up sleeping I think!!!! 🚫💤💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Exactly, I have too many WIPs at the moment, I think I need to spend more time knitting and give up sleeping I think!!!! 🚫💤💞


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Sounds like a plan.


Definitely Toni, not enough hours in a day!!! 💞


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm also interested because I am still in the learning phase of reading charts.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I was lucky to live in a house that was the first one built in that valley.. it was very cool and I loved it.. but it was at most a hundred years old.. They would till the field right below the house and I would find treasures.. mostly broken chard's but I found a figurine of a dog one time.. it was a homestead that the family's from Tennessee founded in the 1800.. I have all the information in a book my friend wrote.. I love these areas rich in history... I can't even imaging several hundred year old areas or several thousand year old areas.. that in itself is mind boggling


My little rental house in Kingston, NY was built ca. 1860. All the houses on that street were built in the later part of the 19c. In my town and the adjacent one we have several of the old stone houses which are maintained by the historic society in original condition. They are museums. There is an old historic French church which had a small segregated cemetary. About 2 yrs ago the historic society interred the remains of an enslaved African American so we finally integrated that plot. History in the making. My area is extremely rich in American, Native American, African and immigrant history. Archeological digs go on annually and unearth many Native American and enslaved African American artifacts. Southwest architecture is heavily influenced by the Mexican culture which is quite different, as you know.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

RosD said:


> Exactly, I have too many WIPs at the moment, I think I need to spend more time knitting and give up sleeping I think!!!! 🚫💤💞


Before the Lace workshop with Toni, I would sleep 9 -10 hours a night (I know, way too much) but now I find when I wake up and it's still dark, I go back to bed and then start thinking...I could sit on the couch and knit on my scarf, and I don't care that I've only had 6 hours of sleep. And also I have to sign on to KP and read what's going on and look at pictures...but you all already know this, don't you?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> ...but you all already know this, don't you?


There's no going back.
;-)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

craftyone51 said:


> Before the Lace workshop with Toni, I would sleep 9 -10 hours a night (I know, way too much) but now I find when I wake up and it's still dark, I go back to bed and then start thinking...I could sit on the couch and knit on my scarf, and I don't care that I've only had 6 hours of sleep. And also I have to sign on to KP and read what's going on and look at pictures...but you all already know this, don't you?


Yes I do!!! You're right Jane, there's no going back😀💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> ...but you all already know this, don't you?


You are in good company, Susan!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> There's no going back.
> ;-)


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Susan, if you think of going back just come here, we'll 'help' you make the right decision. 

We are addicted and we love company!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

The more the merrier!

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Susan, if you think of going back just come here, we'll 'help' you make the right decision.
> 
> We are addicted and we love company!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Sleep...wash that???

KittyChris --> That Kartopu will be 100% easier
to seperate than the Deborah Norville Serenity Garden. It is a plied thread (more than one strand!)

eshlemania (Bev) --> 82 pages (had to sort through last 20 for catch-up) Nice!

I've got some "created" yarn that I've put several strands of cotton thread (coats and clark spool) together and it's just waiting for another inspired project. Small thread needs to be doubled for decent working with, depending on amount of product --> some worsted needs taking down. My green shamrock is one example. Though I've found some green DK or worsted size that I'm localized in one of two boxes with lids.

I now need about 3 shoe sorters...most of first 2 filled and I'm having to stuff the extra empty tubes together in a spare slot. There are some that won't fit in the pockets...so I'll have to work them down. More stash than I thought...but not as much as I've seen online.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I was lucky to live in a house that was the first one built in that valley.. it was very cool and I loved it.. but it was at most a hundred years old.. They would till the field right below the house and I would find treasures.. mostly broken chard's but I found a figurine of a dog one time.. it was a homestead that the family's from Tennessee founded in the 1800.. I have all the information in a book my friend wrote.. I love these areas rich in history... I can't even imaging several hundred year old areas or several thousand year old areas.. that in itself is mind boggling


That must have been fun. This area is very rich as the sea has provided easy living. I believe that some evidence has been found on Edern beach of activity from around 9,000 years ago.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, it sounds like a fascinating place to live. I love anything to do with history.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Susan you have caught the bug  !!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> The lace bottom is really beautiful and interesting. Knitty.com has some wonderful patterns and articles as well. Also like that they don't always use skinny models.


I agree with all of that, though I didn't like there latest publication so much - didn't see anything that made me say "I've got to do that one."


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I am going to spend some time swatching for 3,4 or 5 repeats. She made this with a 72 in diameter which means that the circumferance was 226 inches. The original has 8 repeats. So you can see I am really doing a lot of calculations and have more to work our befor doing my swatch/ test. I also want to work on the chart symbols. If worked flat, some things will need to be changes.....but it is so lovely...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> DFL - ditto!


Very interested also!! Thanks for starting this Lace Party!! Using charts is so wondereful.

I also machine knit..working from charts-so easy to transpose to the KM!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> Before the Lace workshop with Toni, I would sleep 9 -10 hours a night (I know, way too much) but now I find when I wake up and it's still dark, I go back to bed and then start thinking...I could sit on the couch and knit on my scarf, and I don't care that I've only had 6 hours of sleep. And also I have to sign on to KP and read what's going on and look at pictures...but you all already know this, don't you?


You have joined KP addicts anonymous. Repeat after us: My name is......and I am a KP knitting addict.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I know many of you do this sort of thing anyway but I thought any new lace knitters would be interested in this process. If I can do it anyone can! This is my first solo attempt at design.
> I thought I would share with you how the shawl I have called Madryn evolved over the last few months. The shawl is called after our local hill Garn Fadryn. Welsh is a language that mutates so M becomes F. Here are some links to its history: http://www.vortigernstudies.org.uk/artcit/fadrun.htm
> and pictures here: http://www.castlewales.com/carn.html
> Locally it is said if you can see the hill it is going to rain and if you can't see it is already raining.
> ...


Beautiful pictures of Garn Fadryn in your links and interesting facts. I can see why it was an inspiration for your lace chart! Looking forward to see all the developments. I am interested in trying this, but wasn't able to get the font program onto my computer. Will try again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, it sounds like a fascinating place to live. I love anything to do with history.


Maybe one day I will offer a session on my region here, as you did on Wales. What do you think?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Beautiful pictures of Garn Fadryn in your links and interesting facts. I can see why it was an inspiration for your lace chart! Looking forward to see all the developments. I am interested in trying this, but wasn't able to get the font program onto my computer. Will try again.


Have never been able to figure out how to get the fonts to my spread sheet program. Very frustrating.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Maybe one day I will offer a session on my region here, as you did on Wales. What do you think?


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I think that would be lovely.

Welcome to the Party, Mtnmama!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Long time no see everyone! I'll try to keep up!
Nice to see you all!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi, Jacki!! Good to see you again. Some days it's a struggle for me to keep up. The pages just keep piling up, but it's worth it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Jacki, nice to see you on here again.

Sue


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Love the topic.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Maybe one day I will offer a session on my region here, as you did on Wales. What do you think?


I would love that, Tanya :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The next stage was to knit some samples. I used some yarn left over from a shawl I knitted last summer. It is roughly heavy lace weight.

When I looked carefully at the second sample I saw that the variations I had done did not flow so I needed to think about an alteration and this is shown in the third sample.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi and welcome all the new people.. I can't keep up with all the names  whoo hooo Jacki!!! how have you been?? I was just thinking of you.. wondering how things were in your part of the world ... 
Tanya I think that would be great!! you seem to know a lot about it and your knowledge will be enjoyed very much.. 

I woke up early this morning tossing and turning.. so I decided to just get up and see what is going on.. .. Your in good company Susan!! LOL unfortunately I didn't get any notices from KP in my emails..  I just clicked on my last post in here.. it makes these kind of threads hard to keep up with when the web site has glitches like this... 

We cooked all day yesterday.. I still didn't get the fruit salad made.. I'll do that before work to day.. and I didn't get the MV blocked.. maybe I'll get it soaking before I go to work and try for tomorrow or tonight! 

My sister sent me a picture of a pillow she has.. she said it reminded her of me from when I was little.. she also found the afghans that my Mom made her.. in the 70's and still in great shape... I almost told her about the scarf I am sending...(note to self get it in the mail!!!) it is a color of a suit she use to wear and always looked so nice on her... She was a Arson Investigator for State Farm for decades... then she changed careers... I know she is happier now.. but I bet she wishes she had all that money!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice Norma!! I would love to try to print this off and play with it...


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Hi and welcome all the new people.. I can't keep up with all the names  whoo hooo Jacki!!! how have you been?? I was just thinking of you.. wondering how things were in your part of the world ...
> Tanya I think that would be great!! you seem to know a lot about it and your knowledge will be enjoyed very much..
> 
> I woke up early this morning tossing and turning.. so I decided to just get up and see what is going on.. .. Your in good company Susan!! LOL unfortunately I didn't get any notices from KP in my emails..  I just clicked on my last post in here.. it makes these kind of threads hard to keep up with when the web site has glitches like this...
> ...


Hi Roni!! Thanks for the welcome!! Life has been so busy I just haven't had time to keep up! That 5 year old grandson of mine is soooooo active! Spring has arrived here....so far anyway, but I'm still not convinced that Winter has let go of us. We'll see! Off to hang out with the "munchkie" before I take him to school. I'll check in tonight and try to keep up tomorrow. Norma, that is just a beautiful pattern. I love seeing your designing process...just fascinating! Oh...have another grandson on the way, so I haven't been doing too much lace lately.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Very nice Norma!! I would love to try to print this off and play with it...


Hopefully you will be able to do something with the charts I will post tomorrow.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackie. you do sound very busy. I do hope you find a little time to join us.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jacki said:


> ...have another grandson on the way, so I haven't been doing too much lace lately.


Congratulations, Jacki!!! Welcome back!!! I have been wondering how things were going for you. 

Tanya, I would love to hear more about your area! That would be so interesting to learn. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> The next stage was to knit some samples. I used some yarn left over from a shawl I knitted last summer. It is roughly heavy lace weight.
> 
> When I looked carefully at the second sample I saw that the variations I had done did not flow so I needed to think about an alteration and this is shown in the third sample.


Thank you for sharing your process, Norma!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

mtnmama67 said:


> ...Thanks for starting this Lace Party!!


Another newcomer? Welcome to the Party! 


> I also machine knit..working from charts-so easy to transpose to the KM!!


Do you knit lace on the KM?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Have never been able to figure out how to get the fonts to my spread sheet program. Very frustrating.


Is this still with the Mac? I just dragged them into the Fonts folder.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> The next stage was to knit some samples...did not flow so I needed to think about an alteration and this is shown in the third sample.


Very interesting. Good to see your process.
This takes patience & the ripping out of knitting. Painful for me - more power to you. ;-)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Painful for me


Oh, can I relate to that!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Congrats to the new baby Jacki... They do keep you busy don't they ... your lucky to have this time with him.. these bonds last a lifetime


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Is this still with the Mac? I just dragged them into the Fonts folder.


Yes. I can download them but cannot see how to get them to the spread sheet program.

And then how to use them? A particular font is usually the same as long as you dont change the whole thing. But with knitting fonts we need to have them all available, perhaps across the header of the page? Doesn't compute in my brain. Not even what you mean to drag them into the font folder. Where is the font folder? Not in the Excel program? Aren't I a pain!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki--welcome back and congrats on the new baby coming. New life coming and Spring are always such hopeful promises.

Mtnmama--welcome. Stay and share with us.

Toni--maybe I can do a session in May? June? what dates are open? If people don't want a 2 week regional session, I could do a short one. Whatever, you and others would like.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

tamarque said:


> You have joined KP addicts anonymous. Repeat after us: My name is......and I am a KP knitting addict.


Oh my....you are so right! Hubby's just don't get it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the pics of your design process Norma.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

sisu said:


> Beautiful pictures of Garn Fadryn in your links and interesting facts. I can see why it was an inspiration for your lace chart! Looking forward to see all the developments. I am interested in trying this, but wasn't able to get the font program onto my computer. Will try again.


Caryn, love the picture in your avatar. Looks like NC.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--maybe I can do a session in May? June? what dates are open? If people don't want a 2 week regional session, I could do a short one. Whatever, you and others would like.


These are the next open dates:

April 19- May 3

May 3 - 17

May 17 - 31

May 31 - June 14

Two weeks would be just fine. You know we will have lots of other things to visit about also. :thumbup: Thanks, Tanya!!! It will be so interesting to hear about your area!!! I love history.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> You have joined KP addicts anonymous. Repeat after us: My name is......and I am a KP knitting addict.


And proud of it!!!! 💞😍💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Maybe one day I will offer a session on my region here, as you did on Wales. What do you think?


That would be wonderful Tanya. 💞


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Long time no see everyone! I'll try to keep up!
> Nice to see you all!!!!


It is good to hear your voice here again, Jackie. I know what you mean about life crowding in making it hard to keep up with the LP. My life has not been my own for the last year and a half. It is hard to post a timely comment when you really appreciate someone's work or to offer sympathy or encouraging words when you are more than 10 pages behind, because the conversation keeps evolving and the group has moved on. (as it should be) At least I can still save the beautiful patterns that member have found to the Rav library!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I think that would be lovely.
> 
> Welcome to the Party, Mtnmama!


Same from me. 💞


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Now don't laugh when I ask this question. What's an FO?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> The next stage was to knit some samples. I used some yarn left over from a shawl I knitted last summer. It is roughly heavy lace weight.
> 
> When I looked carefully at the second sample I saw that the variations I had done did not flow so I needed to think about an alteration and this is shown in the third sample.


Looks gorgeous Norma. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> It is good to hear your voice here again, Jackie. I know what you mean about life crowding in making it hard to keep up with the LP. My life has not been my own for the last year and a half. It is hard to post a timely comment when you really appreciate someone's work or to offer sympathy or encouraging words when you are more than 10 pages behind, because the conversation keeps evolving and the group has moved on. (as it should be) At least I can still save the beautiful patterns that member have found to the Rav library!


It is always wonderful when you come in also... with my new work schedule I am not sure how much I'll be in here... probably a lot.. but you never know when life has a way of changing things for you ... but we are in this world to live our lives the best we can .... and it is a great comfort that we can come in here...and catch up with old friends!! oh and grab a few great patterns...LOL

I went through my pattern binders looking for the hot pad.. and I found several that have been shared in here .. already printed off and waiting for me... now my breakfast is waiting.. and I have to get around here... and leave in a bit..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Jacki--welcome back and congrats on the new baby coming. New life coming and Spring are always such hopeful promises.


Welcome Jackie and congratulations on the new baby coming. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Carmen sent me a couple of photos of Jackson ready for bedtime, as it is now way past my bedtime, I will say goodnight from Jackson and myself.&#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes. I can download them but cannot see how to get them to the spread sheet program.


You don't put them into the spread sheet program --- into the Fonts folder so that they are accessible in any program. You can do it through FontBook but just dropping them (those with the .ttf extension) into the Fonts folder is easier to explain. You will likely have to quit & relaunch programs to be able to access them.


> And then how to use them? ...


In the spreadsheet (or whatever) program, highlight the cells that you want to use that font in, then select the Kauri font & it will be the one that shows as you type in those cells.


> Where is the font folder?...


In the Library folder.

Kaixixang, I believe, explained it back in Belle's session - near the beginning. Her explanation might be easier to understand.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> Now don't laugh when I ask this question. What's an FO?


It is a Finished Object as opposed to a WIP which is a Work In Progress.

Someone's avatar here on KP says that she's working on her PHD - Projects Half Done.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> It is a Finished Object as opposed to a WIP which is a Work In Progress.
> 
> Someone's avatar here on KP says that she's working on her PHD - Projects Half Done.


Thanks, I knew what a WIP meant, but couldn't quite figure out the FO, and now I know.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

RosD said:


> Carmen sent me a couple of photos of Jackson ready for bedtime, as it is now way past my bedtime, I will say goodnight from Jackson and myself.💞


Jackson is a handsome little guy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> ...and now I know.


Oh, my dear, we are a source of constant edification.
We can supply all sorts of information - useful & otherwise. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Carmen sent me a couple of photos of Jackson ready for bedtime...💞


Good night, Sweet Prince


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

craftyone51 said:


> Jackson is a handsome little guy.


Thank you craftyone51, we think so but then we might be biased. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Good night, Sweet Prince


Goodnight (Aunty???)Jane. Well I feel like Jackson has a big family of people who love him here on LP. 💞💞


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I know many of you do this sort of thing anyway but I thought any new lace knitters would be interested in this process. If I can do it anyone can! This is my first solo attempt at design.
> I thought I would share with you how the shawl I have called Madryn evolved over the last few months. The shawl is called after our local hill Garn Fadryn. Welsh is a language that mutates so M becomes F. Here are some links to its history: http://www.vortigernstudies.org.uk/artcit/fadrun.htm
> and pictures here: http://www.castlewales.com/carn.html
> Locally it is said if you can see the hill it is going to rain and if you can't see it is already raining.
> ...


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Jane suggested that I post a recently finished lace cowl on the lace party, so here it is:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-326669-1.html


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

He is a sweetie, Ros.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

njbetsy said:


> Jane suggested that I post a recently finished lace cowl on the lace party, so here it is:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-326669-1.html


It is a beautiful pattern! Thank you for sharing with us!!!

The scarf/shawl in your avatar sure is interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Carmen sent me a couple of photos of Jackson ready for bedtime, as it is now way past my bedtime, I will say goodnight from Jackson and myself.💞


He is such a darling! Hope you are both sound asleep!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jangmb said:


> It is good to hear your voice here again, Jackie. I know what you mean about life crowding in making it hard to keep up with the LP. My life has not been my own for the last year and a half. It is hard to post a timely comment when you really appreciate someone's work or to offer sympathy or encouraging words when you are more than 10 pages behind, because the conversation keeps evolving and the group has moved on. (as it should be) At least I can still save the beautiful patterns that member have found to the Rav library!


Ditto


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Jane, It is a Finished Object as opposed to a WIP which is a Work In Progress.

Someone's avatar here on KP says that she's working on her PHD - Projects Half Done. 

craftyone51 wrote: ...and now I know.

Jane. "Oh, my dear, we are a source of constant edification.
We can supply all sorts of information - useful & otherwise."

Oh, so true, Jane! Never ending information! So Craftyone51, NEVER be bashful about asking a question on this thread. The combined knowledge of the members of this conversion is mind boggling to me. They have taught me A LOT!

Norma, thanks for sharing a slice of life with your precious little Jackosn. He does make me smile every time I see his pics.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Some people were courting the idea of an Entrelac project. I just came across this & thought it interesting. 
I don't like posting a direct link to a download but, otherwise, the path to it was seeming to be complicated.
Dancing Entrelac Cowl:
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/W494_DancingEntrelacCowl.pdf


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful.

Sue


njbetsy said:


> Jane suggested that I post a recently finished lace cowl on the lace party, so here it is:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-326669-1.html


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Some people were courting the idea of an Entrelac project. I just came across this & thought it interesting.
> I don't like posting a direct link to a download but, otherwise, the path to it was seeming to be complicated.
> Dancing Entrelac Cowl:
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/W494_DancingEntrelacCowl.pdf


How fun!!! Thanks, Jane!!! You boundless source of information, you.  :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

njbetsy said:


> Jane suggested that I post a recently finished lace cowl on the lace party, so here it is:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-326669-1.html


I love it. So pretty.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Some people were courting the idea of an Entrelac project. I just came across this & thought it interesting.
> I don't like posting a direct link to a download but, otherwise, the path to it was seeming to be complicated.
> Dancing Entrelac Cowl:
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/W494_DancingEntrelacCowl.pdf


Jane, I just looked at the instructions for the Entrelac cowl. Very pretty, but "knitting backwards"?? I didn't even know you could do that. Oh, I have so much to learn from you ladies. Are you sure you want to take me on???


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you craftyone51, we think so but then we might be biased. 💞


You can call me by my given name...Susan, it's also easier to type and remember.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I went and looked for the entry again...it is on http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311557-7.html

Getting back to the font installations:

MS Windows 8, and 8.1: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-vista/install-or-uninstall-fonts

MS Windows 2000, XP, 2003, Vista, and 7:
1-->select the downloaded TTF font you want to install (right click on the name and scroll down to copy).
2-->Go to computer, local disk C:, Windows, Fonts (left click on each...double click if not moving immediately to each selection).
3-->Right mouse click on the Fonts folder name and left click on paste.
4--> You should see 1 to 3 windows describing that Windows is installing the font.
5-->Commence using the new "font" in your word processing program of choice. This won't matter if MS Office/Works, Corel Word Perfect, or Open Office (whatever the version numbers of any are).

Mac users have 3 different folders per: http://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201722

For Tablet users...the first method will probably work best.

There are at least two *FREE* knitting fonts. They only need to go one place for MS Windows users. The Mac user specification is stated above. Don't hold me to any specific detail on Linux "flavor" locations...I've worked with it --> TOO many steps to get one program or file in your "system"!

Don't worry, I only research back so far. Thanks for the Host name so I didn't have to nap in between bi-week readings.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> ... Are you sure you want to take me on???


We could regard you as a special challenge. 
;-)
Don't worry - we are always floating ideas here - sometimes it is new to most of us.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just came across this from the Ice Yarns newsletter... interesting...:
"Outlast is a fiber technology that continuously interacts with a body's microclimate to moderate temperature from being too hot or too cold."
http://www.yarn-paradise.com/outlast?mc_cid=92a2baf26a&mc_eid=0c8cb13677#tlink


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

njbetsy said:


> ...a recently finished lace cowl ...


Lovely, Betsy


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, he gets more cute by the day. Lovely!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> Oh, I have so much to learn from you ladies. Are you sure you want to take me on???


Of course we do!!! You can learn right along with the rest of us! 

Do any of the rest of you get Knitting Daily? She is talking about a double knitting cowl with a very similar pattern to the hotpad/cloth that Sue shared with us last week. Interesting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I just came across this from the Ice Yarns newsletter... interesting...:
> "Outlast is a fiber technology that continuously interacts with a body's microclimate to moderate temperature from being too hot or too cold."
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/outlast?mc_cid=92a2baf26a&mc_eid=0c8cb13677#tlink


Hmmm, that is interesting. I wonder what the "60% outlast" is made out of? I would think a combination of wool and cotton might do something like that?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kaixiang, thank you for the info for installing the fonts. I did it but with a great deal of guess work!! I do have another set of free fonts but I didn't gel with it as well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

njbetsy said:


> Jane suggested that I post a recently finished lace cowl on the lace party, so here it is:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-326669-1.html


I missed this. It is very pretty :thumbup: I am glad that I back tracked!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni, thanks so much for mentioning it. I took a look at the KD email and at the kit they were offering and then saw that the pattern is in the Spring Interweave Knits that I have. When the magazine came, I wasn't into double knitting then and don't even remember seeing it. So I might have a go at it as it is really attractive.

Having just taken a look at the pattern, it isn't double knitting after all, just regular colour work, but I think I still might like to do it. It would still be very warm because of carrying the different yarns at the back.

Sue


TLL said:


> Of course we do!!! You can learn right along with the rest of us!
> 
> Do any of the rest of you get Knitting Daily? She is talking about a double knitting cowl with a very similar pattern to the hotpad/cloth that Sue shared with us last week. Interesting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Having just taken a look at the pattern, it isn't double knitting after all, just regular colour work, but I think I still might like to do it. It would still be very warm because of carrying the different yarns at the back.
> 
> Sue


It is very pretty colour work.  It sure reminded me of what you just did. Have fun with it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my dear, we are a source of constant edification.
> We can supply all sorts of information - useful & otherwise. ;-)


Oh, Jane, isn't that the truth!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Having just taken a look at the pattern, it isn't double knitting after all, just regular colour work, but I think I still might like to do it. It would still be very warm because of carrying the different yarns at the back.Sue


Sue, the latest double knit my DD is working on is a fair isle project that she did as double knit instead.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, love your samples. Thanks for letting us in on the design process-checking the flow of the pattern and then changing it.

Sweet Jackson pictures, Ros. 

Njbetsy, what a lovely cowl. Thanks for sharing. We love all things lace.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

That is a pretty cowl Njbetsy, thanks for posting the photo.

Oh, you are in for quite a good time Susan  Most of us came together during a workshop on basic lace knitting hosted by Dragonflylace (DFL). The class morphed into four seasons of lace shawls designed by DFL, then became a weekly / bi-weekly chat on lace knitting. You are more than welcome here 

I am almost done with ball 5 of the baby blanket, about 680 yards so far, and the thing is only about two feet across. Sigh.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> Jane, I just looked at the instructions for the Entrelac cowl. Very pretty, but "knitting backwards"?? I didn't even know you could do that. Oh, I have so much to learn from you ladies. Are you sure you want to take me on???


I just showed a woman how to knit backwards at a small local knitting group. She is a very careful knitter but quite good. So when I gave her the needles to try the technique, after I demo'd it, she got all giggling and felt foolish for being so uncoordinated. But I encouraged her and suggested she watch a youtube video and I sent her link to watch--hope she does. I have been playing with an entrelac swatch all week and doing a lot of knitting backwards with it and it works really well for these very short rows. So go for it, watch it being done on youtube and don't feel silly about being awkward--you will get over that. I think it was Liat Gat video I sent her. Have to leave for a meeting or I would look it up for you--can do that when I get back.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am almost done with ball 5 of the baby blanket, about 680 yards so far, and the thing is only about two feet across. Sigh.


You are gaining on it if you are on ball #5! You can do this, Melanie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Really interesting to compare the samples. It is a pretty pattern by the way.


Normaedern said:


> The next stage was to knit some samples. I used some yarn left over from a shawl I knitted last summer. It is roughly heavy lace weight.
> 
> When I looked carefully at the second sample I saw that the variations I had done did not flow so I needed to think about an alteration and this is shown in the third sample.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

How cute.


RosD said:


> Carmen sent me a couple of photos of Jackson ready for bedtime, as it is now way past my bedtime, I will say goodnight from Jackson and myself.💞


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am almost done with ball 5 of the baby blanket, about 680 yards so far, and the thing is only about two feet across. Sigh.


You do fabulous with your MS bike rides - whatever you use to focus on the finish line for that - duplicate that with this blanket. I know you can do it!!! We will cheer you on with this blanket just like we do with your MS rides I am needing to find ways to focus on the finish line with the Bonnie's Wish shawl :wink: I have 10 repeats of clue 5 done - at least there is a chance of "memory" with this border. With clues 2, 3 and 4 there was no chance of "finger memory with them, for me anyway.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I would imagine that it would work just as well double knit but maybe it would end up feeling a little stiff, as in not drapey.


britgirl said:


> Toni, thanks so much for mentioning it. I took a look at the KD email and at the kit they were offering and then saw that the pattern is in the Spring Interweave Knits that I have. When the magazine came, I wasn't into double knitting then and don't even remember seeing it. So I might have a go at it as it is really attractive.
> 
> Having just taken a look at the pattern, it isn't double knitting after all, just regular colour work, but I think I still might like to do it. It would still be very warm because of carrying the different yarns at the back.
> 
> Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The next stage was to knit some samples. I used some yarn left over from a shawl I knitted last summer. It is roughly heavy lace weight.
> 
> When I looked carefully at the second sample I saw that the variations I had done did not flow so I needed to think about an alteration and this is shown in the third sample.


Love how you worked it out. What a pretty pattern you ended up with!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Oh...have another grandson on the way, so I haven't been doing too much lace lately.


Welcome back Jacki. How wonderful that you are keeping busy with your grandson! And congrats on the new one to come! Are you getting to knit baby things?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> Caryn, love the picture in your avatar. Looks like NC.


Yes Susan, it is on top of Mount Mitchell last summer in NC.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Carmen sent me a couple of photos of Jackson ready for bedtime, as it is now way past my bedtime, I will say goodnight from Jackson and myself.💞


Beautiful Jacksin pictures Ros. He has such cute little cheeks! Very kissable I bet😄


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

njbetsy said:


> Jane suggested that I post a recently finished lace cowll


Lovely design and so well done! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, all done with my capelet, button on and ends worked in. It is exactly the right size before blocking. I think I will pin it to the board and spray it with water, so that it doesn't grow. But it will smooth out some edges and bits and pieces.

Still waiting on my yarn for the Transition project. So, I will pick up my Shipwreck Shawl tonight and do the Winding Mitts as my car project.  

Pictures later.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jangmb said:


> You do fabulous with your MS bike rides - whatever you use to focus on the finish line for that - duplicate that with this blanket. I know you can do it!!! We will cheer you on with this blanket just like we do with your MS rides I am needing to find ways to focus on the finish line with the Bonnie's Wish shawl :wink: I have 10 repeats of clue 5 done - at least there is a chance of "memory" with this border. With clues 2, 3 and 4 there was no chance of "finger memory with them, for me anyway.


  I have completed chart 3 of Bonnie's Wish. You are correct that there is no chance of memorizing the pattern for some of the charts. I hope to be able to get back to it soon.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, all done with my capelet, button on and ends worked in. It is exactly the right size before blocking. I think I will pin it to the board and spray it with water, so that it doesn't grow. But it will smooth out some edges and bits and pieces.
> 
> Still waiting on my yarn for the Transition project. So, I will pick up my Shipwreck Shawl tonight and do the Winding Mitts as my car project.
> 
> Pictures later.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Carmen sent me a couple of photos of Jackson ready for bedtime, as it is now way past my bedtime, I will say goodnight from Jackson and myself.💞


He is such a sweet little guy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Goodnight (Aunty???)Jane. Well I feel like Jackson has a big family of people who love him here on LP. 💞💞


He does indeed and indeed we do!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, to block or not to block. You tell me. I think I should for the bottom third. It should be spread out a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, to block or not to block. You tell me.


Is there a photo, Bev?

It would open it up a bit, which should look good!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Sue


I agree!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, to block or not to block. You tell me. I think I should for the bottom third. It should be spread out a bit.


If it was mine, I would block it. You do not need to stretch it out - maybe just a bit on the bottom third to open the lace a bit.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie and Jan, I agree with your assessments.  I shall block.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

njbetsy said:


> Jane suggested that I post a recently finished lace cowl on the lace party, so here it is:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-326669-1.html


It's beautiful Betsy. I love cables and lace together. I have a baby shawl pattern using the same stitch.💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

It is so pretty on you Bev. I think it will show the lace and be even lovelier when you block it!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> He is a sweetie, Ros.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, to block or not to block. ...


Lovely, Bev - I would block it, though, to show off the lace a bit more.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is such a darling! Hope you are both sound asleep!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Some people were courting the idea of an Entrelac project. I just came across this & thought it interesting.
> I don't like posting a direct link to a download but, otherwise, the path to it was seeming to be complicated.
> Dancing Entrelac Cowl:
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/W494_DancingEntrelacCowl.pdf


Thanks Jane.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

craftyone51 said:


> You can call me by my given name...Susan, it's also easier to type and remember.


Thank you Susan, I will do that. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, he gets more cute by the day. Lovely!


Thank you Norma he sure does!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Sweet Jackson pictures, Ros.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I am almost done with ball 5 of the baby blanket, about 680 yards so far, and the thing is only about two feet across. Sigh.


How many balls does it take to complete your baby blanket Melanie? It will be gorgeous and well worth it. Have I missed any progress photos? I hope not, I would love to see it. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I agree with the others Bev. Block it to show off your gorgeous lace 

Ros - I think 8 or 9 balls, but I was just going to knit until it was large enough, about four feet in diameter. There are about 500 stitches on the needles right now so each row takes a while thus it is growing at a slower rate. I am making the spiral cot blanket. No photos so far.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> How cute.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Beautiful Jacksin pictures Ros. He has such cute little cheeks! Very kissable I bet😄


Thank you Caryn, he is very kissable, I love that lil man. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> He is such a sweet little guy!


Thank you Pam, he certainly is. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> He does indeed and indeed we do!


Thank you Pam, I love it.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> It is so pretty on you Bev. I think it will show the lace and be even lovelier when you block it!


Same from me Bev. 💞


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

It's a beauty, Bev. You model it well. I would also block to open up your lace.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I agree with the others Bev. Block it to show off your gorgeous lace
> 
> Ros - I think 8 or 9 balls, but I was just going to knit until it was large enough, about four feet in diameter. There are about 500 stitches on the needles right now so each row takes a while thus it is growing at a slower rate. I am making the spiral cot blanket. No photos so far.


So you're halfway there!!!! That's a lot of stitches for each row. It will be gorgeous and worth it in the end. I'm looking forward to seeing it. What colour is it? 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks all. Off to block!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Njbetsy that is very pretty... you did a great job with it.. I don't remember if it has a name or not.. but we love patterns here ...LOL

Susan we have just started talking about the idea of knitting backwards and entrelac so you can learn right along with us... 

Jane I like that cowl.. but I'm not sure if its because of the colors in it or the actual cowl itself.. it sure is a fun looking one... if I could wrap my brain around knitting backwards...

as always little Jackson.. so adorable..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> as always little Jackson.. so adorable..


Thank you Ronie, he definitely is.💞


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

I am looking forward to seeing it when dry, as just yesterday I was asked if I would make some ponchos for a 'shut-ins' outings bus, a mix of male and female styles, so they must be synthetic and not triangular. Different!.


eshlemania said:


> THanks all. Off to block!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Julie, I just checked my list, Tinka is bear number 13. Romeo is 14, and the other two are almost done.&#128158;


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie!! that must be some blanket... 5 balls already... yikes... it is going to be cherished and beautiful
though.. I bet the second half will go quicker.. 

Bev I look forward to seeing your capelet!  it must be nice to be able to knit in the car!! that gives you lots of knitting opportunity's .. I get very ill!! LOL I can't read either...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I made it through 4 or 5 pages.. I hope I didn't miss anyone.. I think several of us are on here at the same time  thats always fun... 

Well Bev I guess your blocking.. LOL it does look really nice though and you wear it well... This looks like something I would love to knit... sometimes I just want my shoulders covered.. 

Very interesting yarn Jane.. and what a great price!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

NJBetsy, that is a stunning cowl. Great job. &#11088;&#65039; 

Bev, love your capelete. Gorgeous. I'd like to make that some day. &#128517;

Jackie, good to see you. I was thinking just the other day, we are missing someone from New Mexico but couldn't think who it was. 

I don't know if I'll be able to knit backwards with the way I hold the yarn. When I am ready to give it a try I will revisit the videos.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> Julie, I just checked my list, Tinka is bear number 13. Romeo is 14, and the other two are almost done.💞


Will you be done with bears then, Ros? You know, for the time being.

It's all blocked and I am so glad I did. I added 2" to the length, some of that will spring back. I pinned it down, then sprayed it. Now to let it dry. I hope it got wet enough to do a good job.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Will you be done with bears then, Ros? You know, for the time being.


No Bev, Booberry is next, I keep trying to make her, but another one on the list pops up. So the two with missing legs will be finished and then the others on my list will be on hold so I can make Booberry for me. yay!!! 😀🐻💞 then I need to make a pink one for my baby niece for Easter, Aliyah is only 4 months old, so no chocolate for her.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> It's all blocked and I am so glad I did. I added 2" to the length, some of that will spring back. I pinned it down, then sprayed it. Now to let it dry. I hope it got wet enough to do a good job.


It will be gorgeous Bev. I can't wait to see it.💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> No Bev, Booberry is next, I keep trying to make her, but another one on the list pops up. So the two with missing legs will be finished and then the others on my list will be on hold so I can make Booberry for me. yay!!! 😀🐻💞 then I need to make a pink one for my baby niece for Easter, Aliyah is only 4 months old, so no chocolate for her.💞


So glad that you will finally get to make Booberry. 

Thanks for all the kind comments on my capelet. Should have better pictures tomorrow. 

Off to get busy on my Shipwreck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Julie, I just checked my list, Tinka is bear number 13. Romeo is 14, and the other two are almost done.💞


I noticed Gypsycream's comments, too, on the main forum- nice when the designer is so complimentary! And it is lovely the cards DH makes to go with each bear!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed Gypsycream's comments, too, on the main forum- nice when the designer is so complimentary! And it is lovely the cards DH makes to go with each bear!


Thank you Julie, it is lovely when the designer comments. I love hubby's cards too.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> So glad that you will finally get to make Booberry.


Me too Bev. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

In the order of my memory for the past 7 pp:

Ronie--there is no requirement to knit backwards for entrelac. One video teacher states that it is too fiddley for her--the exact opposite of my sentiment. So it is up to you to do it or not. I just like it for all those short rows.

Betsy--Love your cowl Beautiful combo of lace and cable. Great that you could share the pattern, and it is a free one. Yea!

Bev--your caplet looks grand on you. Would agree to open he bottom lace a bit.

Ros--Jackson is still a growing sweetheart

Jane--thanx for the computer info but it doesn't compute. Have no idea what or where the font folder you talk about is. Found one, only one, in Finder. It has lots of fonts, but not the Kauri fonts which are in there own folder. You cannot drag one folder into another in Finder. So, am still in the dark.

Kx--thanx for the info, too. will have a go at it later, but have never been able to understand computer directions in the alleged help sections. There is always some key step not explained which is why I don't use those resources. I need a MAC person with me to walk me thru I think, and then maybe it will come clear.

Jane--really like that entrelac cowl. Great for color experimentation, lots of design detail, and small enough to do without committing a lot of time. It gets my vote for an LP KAL.

Melanie--I can see how carrying 500 st on a row could feel daunting. But how many miles did you just ride? 75???? I have confidence that you can handle a few hundred little stitches.&#9786;&#65039;

DFL--great to see you here working with us. Can't wait to see what you come up with on your shawl remodeling job.

Susan--I am sure you have lots of information to share with us, so don't feel shy about jumping in. You can see that we are a pretty friendly and supportive group.

Toni--I will take May17-31 here and so something about my region.

I got asked today to make a sweater for someone close to me. But another one who wants to be surprised. Ugh. Size? preferences for color? or yarn? or shape? She likes a little cable, maybe. Am wondering if I should use her as a test for an adult version of the Toddler Miter Square Sweater that so many have asked about. Maybe this will push me forward on this. And maybe this would be too bold a statement for her as she is a very conservative dresser.

Whew! that was a lot of pages to digest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, it is lovely when the designer comments. I love hubby's cards too.💞


Makes the whole process even more special!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Tanya. Jackson is a sweetie.&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Makes the whole process even more special!


Thanks Julie, I think so too, I love that I get a copy of the card too. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely, Bev - I would block it, though, to show off the lace a bit more.


I agree with Jane, Bev. It's really lovely.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, to block or not to block. You tell me. I think I should for the bottom third. It should be spread out a bit.


Bev, I would block but not stretch very much. Stretch more towards the bottom. It looks good on you.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Here is my Alpine scarf/stole finally done. 
then yesterday I found that I had dropped a stich which turned into a big hole requiring total frogging for my It's Almost Spring MKAL cowl. 
And last is a picture of the Snowgeese overhead commuting to a lake somewhere.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Here is my Alpine scarf/stole finally done.
> then yesterday I found that I had dropped a stich which turned into a big hole requiring total frogging for my It's Almost Spring MKAL cowl.
> And last is a picture of the Snowgeese overhead commuting to a lake somewhere.


Your Alpine is beautiful Chris, I love the colour. So sorry you had to visit the frog pond. Lovely pic of the geese, thanks for sharing. 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

shirley m said:


> I am looking forward to seeing it when dry, as just yesterday I was asked if I would make some ponchos for a 'shut-ins' outings bus, a mix of male and female styles, so they must be synthetic and not triangular. Different!.


There are several to pick from here. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&view=captioned_thumbs&query=poncho&availability=free%7Cravelry&sort=best

A simple design with colors masculine or feminine should work. The simple v shapes would work up faster.

You can use this project to use up stray skeins of yarn and those leftover bits of yarn. And yes, you want it all acrylic so it will withstand the hot water, dryer and washing. Lionbrand homespun is nice and soft but will not wear well.

I would pick a simple pattern that works fast and can be varied to make them look different and prevent boredom while making them. Use worsted or bulky yarns. If you belong to a knitting group or church see if you can get some volunteers to help make some. Maybe church will donate yarn. They donate a lot of the yarn I use to make prayer shawls. Make the neck opening big enough to slip easily over the head. 21" - 22" maybe.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> Your Alpine is beautiful Chris, I love the colour. So sorry you had to visit the frog pond. Lovely pic of the geese, thanks for sharing. 💞


Thanks Ros. I really dislike going to the frog pond and bring out the arsenal of crochet hooks, but this was just beyond repair. This was not seen sooner as this is a cowl knit in the round and the stitches are bunched up kept close together.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey, Bev, I bet you will be so happy that you blocked the bottom of your caplet. It looks so nice on you. 

Tanya, I put you on the calendar for May 17 - 31. I look forward to the adventure!

Chris, your shawl looks like perfection the way it lays so nicely on your sweater. It is beautifully done! How disappointing that you had to visit the frog pond. That is going to be a very nice cowl!

It is so good to have you popping in more often, Jan. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Thanks Ros. I really dislike going to the frog pond and bring out the arsenal of crochet hooks, but this was just beyond repair. This was not seen sooner as this is a cowl knit in the round and the stitches are bunched up kept close together.


It makes it really hard to notice when there are so many stitches on the needles. I'm feeling your pain. 💞 I forgot to say how much I love the colours of your cowl, very pretty.💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Your alpine is beautiful Chris, I love the colour. So sorry you had to visit the frog pond. Lovely pic of the geese, thanks for sharing. 💞


Ditto from me, Chris.


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Chris,Thanks for the links, and yes several others are knitting also. we are a very small group, but I believe others are patchworking some also. I am knitting one similar to the baby chevron in a busy short colour change acrylic, and surprisingly it looks okay so far. my mind keeps wandering back to the vortex shawl done as a poncho, saw it on Ravelry, I think it will be an itch to scratch before too long. Best do some simple ones first though.


triciad19 said:


> There are several to pick from here. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&view=captioned_thumbs&query=poncho&availability=free%7Cravelry&sort=best
> 
> A simple design with colors masculine or feminine should work. The simple v shapes would work up faster.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I think an adult mitered square jacket would be great!! I think it would be as bold or as subtle as you would like.. I can see a light almost pastel tonal would be very nice!! Or all the colors of the entrelac cowl Jane shared and it would be very bold and beautiful.. A lot of work though to alter the pattern.. 

Chris that scarf is really nice!! I love the leaf design.. and it goes great with the burgundy top  the geese with the blue sky is beautiful! We have had rain for 24 hours now.. and it is spring break.. it just might be a quiet one..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> In the order of my memory for the past 7 pp:
> 
> Ronie--there is no requirement to knit backwards for entrelac. One video teacher states that it is too fiddley for her--the exact opposite of my sentiment. So it is up to you to do it or not. I just like it for all those short rows.


this is very true.. and I don't mind the turning.. I do want to give knitting backwards a good try... who knows maybe my tension would be better LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Your Alpine is beautiful Chris, I love the colour. So sorry you had to visit the frog pond. Lovely pic of the geese, thanks for sharing. 💞


From me too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Here is my Alpine scarf/stole ...


Beautiful - lovely size 
Mine is really in-between. I hope to get pics posted tomorrow.


> dropped a stich which turned into a big hole requiring total frogging for my It's Almost Spring MKAL cowl.


Oh, darn - I mean drat!


> Snowgeese overhead commuting to a lake somewhere.


Fantastic shot.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, your Alpine is quite lovely. Sorry you had to frog your cowl. At first I thought you had to from the Alpine. I really like that pattern.

Thanks again for the lovely comments on my capelet. Yes, I am glad that I blocked it. Should have finished pics tomorrow.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Here is my Alpine scarf/stole finally done.
> then yesterday I found that I had dropped a stich which turned into a big hole requiring total frogging for my It's Almost Spring MKAL cowl.
> And last is a picture of the Snowgeese overhead commuting to a lake somewhere.


Lovely, lovely, lovely. Very warm colors with great stitching.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Just came across this - not a major change but it would be good to update your pattern:
_ FEBRUARY 2015 Revision: Ashton is new and improved! I added a page of instructions specific to making a quick-to-knit, warm and snuggly worsted weight Ashton_ 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ashton-shawlette


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Your Alpine scarf is lovely Chris. Such wonderful even stitches  Bummer about the hole in the cowl. I too have an arsenal of crochet hooks and am getting better about laddering down and back up again.

The baby blanket is off-white. I am using Knit Picks Comfy cotton blend in sport weight. Their white is a soft white, not a bright white, closer to undyed in color. By the way, the prior baby blanket, the turquoise one (Comfy fingering) was very well received. Mom-to-be has a knitting friend and she was impressed. Woo woo!!

Off to bed. See everyone tomorrow.

Melanie


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Just came across this - not a major change but it would be good to update your pattern:
> _ FEBRUARY 2015 Revision: Ashton is new and improved! I added a page of instructions specific to making a quick-to-knit, warm and snuggly worsted weight Ashton_
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ashton-shawlette


Thank you so much Jane. 💞


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Here is my Alpine scarf/stole finally done.
> then yesterday I found that I had dropped a stich which turned into a big hole requiring total frogging for my It's Almost Spring MKAL cowl.
> And last is a picture of the Snowgeese overhead commuting to a lake somewhere.


Chris, your Alpine is lovely and I was sorry to hear you had to visit the frog pond on the cowl. Nice to see the birds flying overhead, we don't see them in this part of Arkansas, but did when we lived in northern Illinois.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for the update on the pattern Jane.. I might give it a try again when my life isn't so upside down...LOL 

Melanie I like that yarn and I can see where it would make a beautiful blanket... what size needle are you using?? I think I used a US6 and I personally think I could of gone down a size.. but it is so soft a your right about the white.. its a nice soft white  Congrats on the other one being so well liked... Its such a good feeling..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Just came across this - not a major change but it would be good to update your pattern:
> _ FEBRUARY 2015 Revision: Ashton is new and improved! I added a page of instructions specific to making a quick-to-knit, warm and snuggly worsted weight Ashton_
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ashton-shawlette


Thanks, Jane!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Your Alpine scarf is lovely Chris. Such wonderful even stitches  Bummer about the hole in the cowl. I too have an arsenal of crochet hooks and am getting better about laddering down and back up again.
> 
> The baby blanket is off-white. I am using Knit Picks Comfy cotton blend in sport weight. Their white is a soft white, not a bright white, closer to undyed in color. By the way, the prior baby blanket, the turquoise one (Comfy fingering) was very well received. Mom-to-be has a knitting friend and she was impressed. Woo woo!!
> 
> ...


Woo woo!!!! Congratulations, Melanie!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Just came across this - not a major change but it would be good to update your pattern:
> _ FEBRUARY 2015 Revision: Ashton is new and improved! I added a page of instructions specific to making a quick-to-knit, warm and snuggly worsted weight Ashton_
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ashton-shawlette


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--Yes revising the Toddler Miter Square sweater for an adult will be a major redesign undertaking. It has been on my mind for awhile now. It is proportions that are stumping me but I can see using the miter squares, raglan sleeves and mandarin collar as the core design features. Your idea of using pastel colors for a conservative look is a good one. I just never think of pastels, but there is a place for them.

Chris--your Alpine Stole is gorgeous and the color is great. The cowl hole is such a frustration but jumping in to the frog pond quickly and getting out fast may be the best solution if you can't see knitting in the hole. Beautiful sky/birds photo.

Jane--thanx for the Ashton update. Have it saved.

Melanie--so nice to get good feedback from another knitter. I know it means a lot. One day I must try that Comfy Cotton: you make it sound so soft.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, to me it looks wonderful as it is. I love so much and it li looks wonderful on you :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, your Alpine stole is gorgeous. Love the colour, love the pattern and the knitting is perfect. The geese are very evocative and a lovely photo. I am so sorry about the frogging. I know the problem well :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, thank you for the link to the Ashton update.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

shirley m said:


> Chris,Thanks for the links, and yes several others are knitting also. we are a very small group, but I believe others are patchworking some also.


Shirley, that was actually Tricia that sent that link, not me. So there is a group of women with you that are making laugh and and prayer shawls? That is nice. I miss getting together with the ladies at church when we used to make 8" squares.
Eta - should say lapghans, not laugh.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> We have had rain for 24 hours now.. and it is spring break.. it just might be a quiet one..


It's about time you got some rain. 😊🌺🌻☺


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry about that. Yes it is a distraction for me at the moment, needing to find my way is a bit difficult.


KittyChris said:


> Shirley, that was actually Tricia that sent that link, not me. So there is a group of women with you that are making laugh and and prayer shawls? That is nice. I miss getting together with the ladies at church when we used to make 8" squares.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Here is my Alpine scarf/stole finally done.
> then yesterday I found that I had dropped a stich which turned into a big hole requiring total frogging for my It's Almost Spring MKAL cowl.
> And last is a picture of the Snowgeese overhead commuting to a lake somewhere.


Very pretty and well done stole Chris. Love how you set up the picture of it too. It looks like someone is actually holding it around them self  
Sorry about the frogging. That is always a bummer. But just think of how fast you will be able to do it again now that you have practiced the pattern!
Great pic of the geese too :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Saved the Ashton update, thanks Jane.

Glad the blanket gift was well received Melanie - makes all your hard work worthwhile. 

Tanya, an adult mitered jacket would be gorgeous! I'm Sure you will figure out how to make it work - it seems that once you get an idea in your head you are very determined to see it through.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Shirley, that was actually Tricia that sent that link, not me. So there is a group of women with you that are making laugh and and prayer shawls? That is nice. I miss getting together with the ladies at church when we used to make 8" squares.
> Eta - should say lapghans, not laugh.


Chris, I bet there was laughter involved also.  Laughter to lapghans made me smile this morning.

Tanya, the adult mitered square sounds amazing. You have the tenacity to pull off that pattern change also.

Melanie, your baby blanket sounds so cozy and warm. Looking forward to pictures.

Norma, thank you. I really liked the capelet on and thought maybe I wouldn't block it. But after I posted the picture, I realized the lower third which was actually the longer part, was shorter than the middle. When I wet a project at the sink and roll it in a towel and do the knitting stomp on it, the thing seems to grow and grow and grow. I think it is because I am a loose knitter. So, I was really afraid to block it. But this time I pinned it and then sprayed it. It may not be as hard a block, but I think/hope it will open it up just enough.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the pics, Chris. Your Alpine turned out well. Love the colour. Sorry alp out you having to frog the cowl.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Here is my Alpine scarf/stole finally done.
> then yesterday I found that I had dropped a stich which turned into a big hole requiring total frogging for my It's Almost Spring MKAL cowl.
> And last is a picture of the Snowgeese overhead commuting to a lake somewhere.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone.. I got very little knitting done yesterday.. I am going to get through my emails and 'Have To's' on the computer this morning and I am going to do some knitting... I think I would of been pushed if I had a 'Project' going instead I am playing so not really pushed to get much of anything done.. 
I have to go and find Toni's workshops.. unless everyone has stopped posting I am not getting their notices either ... Have a wonderful day... we are getting rain all day to day... we sure need it..


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone.. I got very little knitting done yesterday.. I am going to get through my emails and 'Have To's' on the computer this morning and I am going to do some knitting... I think I would of been pushed if I had a 'Project' going instead I am playing so not really pushed to get much of anything done..
> I have to go and find Toni's workshops.. unless everyone has stopped posting I am not getting their notices either ... Have a wonderful day... we are getting rain all day to day... we sure need it..


Good morning, Ronie. TLL's workshop has been quiet but since Toni asked how everyone is doing there have been some postings. Enjoy getting some knitting in today. It's laundry day today, so won't touch mine until tonight. Darn.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

17 pages! Ladies!!! I've so missed the chatting! So good to be back....hope I can stay and keep up. 

I'm not getting a bunch of baby stuff done, but noticed a deficit at my kid's house, and that is wash cloths!!! Can't ever find one when I need one....so I've been knitting a bunch of them so both my 5yr old grandson (Evan) can have some and there will be some for the new baby (everyone still fighting over what the name of the little boy should be). This should make everyone's life easier when taking care of the kids at their house. Also have a blanket in the works too that has a lacy pattern.

So good to see entries from DFL. Oh, DFL, how I've missed you! Hi to Julie (Lurker2)! I've thought of you both so often and speak of all of you to my knitting friends. Interesting how not many "get" having a knitting community that is international.  Interestingly enough my DH gets it. Made him smile this morning to see that I was reading all of your postings.

Tamarque, I would love to hear and see more history on where you live. I've always enjoyed your descriptions. I live in an old house....it is 16 year old this year. LOL Thought that might make you laugh. 

Ok....will stop yacking now as I've got chores to take care of. I just know I'll be popping in and out today as I'm so excited to be back!!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I finished my Through the Seasons shawl last night and have it blocking now. I found a couple of stitches that came loose and was able to darn them. Fortunately they were not in a very visible spot. I didn't get any knitting done last night as I was watching Dancing with the Stars which is about the only show I watch other than Downton Abbey, which is finished. I felt asleep at the end of the show so just went off to bed early last night. Now I am hoping to work again on a couple of WIPs.

I was hoping for another sunny day like yesterday again today so I could maybe take a walk, but instead it is overcast and they have even forecast some snow, but I doubt it will do much because it is in the 40s, but I don't really want to see another flake until next winter!
Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jacki said:


> 17 pages! Ladies!!! I've so missed the chatting! So good to be back....hope I can stay and keep up.
> 
> I'm not getting a bunch of baby stuff done, but noticed a deficit at my kid's house, and that is wash cloths!!! Can't ever find one when I need one....so I've been knitting a bunch of them so both my 5yr old grandson (Evan) can have some and there will be some for the new baby (everyone still fighting over what the name of the little boy should be). This should make everyone's life easier when taking care of the kids at their house. Also have a blanket in the works too that has a lacy pattern.
> 
> ...


And a Hi! to you Jacki! Goodness! thinking of me in the same breath as DFL! It is good to have you back with us.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki said:


> 17 pages! Ladies!!! I've so missed the chatting! So good to be back....hope I can stay and keep up.
> 
> I'm not getting a bunch of baby stuff done, but noticed a deficit at my kid's house, and that is wash cloths!!! Can't ever find one when I need one....so I've been knitting a bunch of them so both my 5yr old grandson (Evan) can have some and there will be some for the new baby (everyone still fighting over what the name of the little boy should be). This should make everyone's life easier when taking care of the kids at their house. Also have a blanket in the works too that has a lacy pattern.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was a good laugh. I fell into the old house beginning of your statement and was set to hear about a craftsman style or stone house and then got hit with the 16 yr old baby. It got me (LOL).

I love our international community here and tell some local knitters about it. They all look at me as if I am strange--interesting, but strange. It never occurs to them to hook into knitting online. Online communication is not part of their lives so they won't even use YouTube to learn about new techniques. They don't know about Ravelry or Etsy, Knitty.com. And ordering yarn online is weird except for Mary Maxim. But I keep on encouraging them. At least they are knitting and like to get together and chat. And I do enjoy those little gatherings.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I love our international community here and tell some local knitters about it. They all look at me as if I am strange--interesting, but strange.


I get that a lot from people that I talk to also. You are all quite worth it.  I enjoy our "visits".

It is so good to hear from you again, Jackie! I am glad you will be able to check in with us more often. 

There is a DROPS pattern that I ran across recently. I thought that I saved it, but it is all computer lingo bits and pieces. They call it DROPS jacket in domino diamonds and stockinette stitch. It is similar, but different, to the mitered adult jacket you are talking about designing. Here is a link to the pattern on ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/107-1-jacket-in-domino-diamonds-and-stockinette-st


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I managed to get some pics of my Alpine scarf - not quite as big as Chris's which is more shawl-sized but it is still big enough to be used as a wrap as well as a scarf - 13x71.
The pics are not the greatest quality, though. I might have another shot at it if time permits - not much left to me now, though.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks great, Jane. Tango is quite the model now. I can't imagine my two staying still long enough to get something on them, let along posing for a photo.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I managed to get some pics of my Alpine scarf - not quite as big as Chris's which is more shawl-sized but it is still big enough to be used as a wrap as well as a scarf - 13x71.
> The pics are not the greatest quality, though. I might have another shot at it if time permits - not much left to me now, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That looks great, Jane...


Thank you, Sue 


> Tango is quite the model now....


He is such a character. Sometimes he is as wild as a billy goat but he has his more docile moments as well.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I managed to get some pics of my Alpine scarf - not quite as big as Chris's which is more shawl-sized but it is still big enough to be used as a wrap as well as a scarf - 13x71.


Tango makes a fabulous model. How can anyone not smile at that pose!!! My complements to you on another wonderful scarf/wrap. Have you run out of people to gift your outstanding work to? I also like the shot of it in the tree. It looks like you do have plenty of snow left there yet:-(


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I managed to get some pics of my Alpine scarf - not quite as big as Chris's which is more shawl-sized but it is still big enough to be used as a wrap as well as a scarf - 13x71.
> The pics are not the greatest quality, though. I might have another shot at it if time permits - not much left to me now, though.


It's beautiful Jane as always and I'm so in love with your Model Tango. I think because he's a famous international model he might need a pay rise!!!! Or at least an extra treat. Love your work and your photos and of course Tango. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, love your scarf. The picture of it in the tree is perfect. And the model is perfect in the last picture also. I can hardly imagine him 'wild as a billy goat' when looking at the picture.  Does this one have beads? I think some places I see black ones. Then I see white ones and then think they are yo's.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks really nice Jane. Are those beads I see?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Tango makes a fabulous model. How can anyone not smile at that pose!!!


Doesn't he? 
I love that furry little face - it is so expressive.


> My complements to you on another wonderful scarf/wrap. Have you run out of people to gift your outstanding work to?


Thank you for the compliment. 
This scarf is intended for my neighbour in France - she wears scarves all of the time - even when I am out in short sleeves & shorts, she has her neck covered.


> I also like the shot of it in the tree. It looks like you do have plenty of snow left there yet:-(


Oh, yes - lots of snow - & probably more to come.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Jane as always


Thank you, Ros 


> I'm so in love with your Model Tango. I think because he's a famous international model he might need a pay rise!!!! Or at least an extra treat. ...


I think he is getting enough pleasure out of having his picture taken these days - doesn't need a treat. We can't be spoiling him, now!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I think he is getting enough pleasure out of having his picture taken these days - doesn't need a treat. We can't be spoiling him, now!


I guess not Jane, you can't have him getting his own way and being impossible to live with if he develops a movie or rock star attitude!!! 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, love your scarf. The picture of it in the tree is perfect...


Thank you so much, Bev 


> And the model is perfect in the last picture also. I can hardly imagine him 'wild as a billy goat' when looking at the picture.


Oh - this guy has lots of life in him. He can do a vertical take-off & reach face height.


> Does this one have beads? I think some places I see black ones. Then I see white ones and then think they are yo's.


Yes - they are silver lined gunmetal grey but when they catch the light, they look silver.
They are scattered individually in the body but I also put a line of them on the ends for weight. They show up more on one side (see on the table shot) due to the lighting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--Tango always gives me a good laugh with his modeling. Need a few of those every day. thanx.

Your Alpine Scarf is beautiful, as always and love your photo ops.

Toni--that DROPS miter square pattern was a bit freaky to see as it is so close to my idea. Don't know how i should feel about seeing it, but did save it. What I do like about it is being able to see what such a large span of miter squares will look like on an adult size project. Was kind of struggling with it and drawing it out wasn't doing it for me. I had about 3 different concepts working in my head and seeing this will influence my choices. So guess I am grateful that you sent it to me-thanx.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Looks really nice Jane.


Thank you 


> Are those beads I see?


Yes - I mentioned their placement in my response to Bev.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--Tango always gives me a good laugh with his modeling. Need a few of those every day. thanx.


I think that he is good for the soul.


> Your Alpine Scarf is beautiful, as always and love your photo ops.


Thank you


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque wrote:
Jane--Tango always gives me a good laugh with his modeling. Need a few of those every day. thanx.

I think that he is good for the soul.

Do you know the book/concept: Chicken Soup for the Soul?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Do you know the book/concept: Chicken Soup for the Soul?


Yes - they got a good run out of it for a while there.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - they got a good run out of it for a while there.


Well you have Tango, so you won't be running out of your chicken soup for a long time I hope.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Well you have Tango, so you won't be running out of your chicken soup for a long time I hope.


I sure hope so - he is 11 years old now, though.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, when the caplet is blocked, can we have another picture?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Your Alpine is lovely, Jane. The different colour changes it completely.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Toni--that DROPS miter square pattern was a bit freaky to see as it is so close to my idea. Don't know how i should feel about seeing it, but did save it. What I do like about it is being able to see what such a large span of miter squares will look like on an adult size project. Was kind of struggling with it and drawing it out wasn't doing it for me. I had about 3 different concepts working in my head and seeing this will influence my choices. So guess I am grateful that you sent it to me-thanx.


Tanya, have you seen the miter square jackets and vests on Ravelry? There is a little of everything, even caps and scarves, several vests and jackets. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&query=miter%20square&availability=free&sort=best
May be some ideas there for your jacket.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I sure hope so - he is 11 years old now, though.


FYI, there is a Canadian group that focuses on Raw Food feeding of dogs and everything health wise, etc. They have a terrifically bright and experienced moderator and lots of great info and support for keeping the pooches in good health and longevity. Their name is CNRS or Canadian Natural Rearing Support group. It is a Yahoo group that I have been a member of for a few yrs now.

For that matter, it does not matter what country you live in as there are several American and French members that I have identified.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have finished my Snowdrop. My friend and I have been out for lunch. She is in the area on holiday. My Snowdrop was just off the blocking and it was snaffled. I did grab a quick picture first!! I also promise to post a picture of some posh yarns I bought. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Your Alpine is lovely, Jane. The different colour changes it completely.


I agree.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oooo, Norma, lovely Snowdrop. Yummy yarn. 

Pictures of the capelet to come later today. Want to be sure to give it enough time to dry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have finished my Snowdrop. My friend and I have been out for lunch. She is in the area on holiday. My Snowdrop was just off the blocking and it was snaffled. I did grab a quick picture first!! I also promise to post a picture of some posh yarns I bought. :thumbup:


Beautiful! No wonder it was snaffled! And the colour mix of the yarn is glorious.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya, have you seen the miter square jackets and vests on Ravelry? There is a little of everything, even caps and scarves, several vests and jackets. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&query=miter%20square&availability=free&sort=best
> May be some ideas there for your jacket.


Miter squares can be so versatile. I have seen several of these projects before and had already bookmarked the Miterrific Poncho http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miteriffic-poncho. Pretty eye catching piece, no?

Lot's of ideas to absorb. Thank you for thinking of me here. I am sure that if I take a couple of days and clear out the cobwebs I can find my way thru all these ideas and colors. The yarn will be the next biggy to chose as finances are so limited that many yarns like Noro's will be prohibitive for me--but not as a great choice in itself that others may be able to handle.

One of my problems is if I do this pattern for my friend I will be limited to synthetics which is a big boohoo for me. I would love to do something with mohair or alpaca and wool in it. Oh, well. I am going to ask her to pay for the yarn I think as she does not realize what having virtually no income really means.
The DROPS sweater is made out of one of their cotton yarns which is actually not that expensive but not sure what the shipping would be. One of the advantages of lace shawls and scarves is the limited amount of yarn that gets used for the size of the project. Some head scratching needed here.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Another wonderful Snowdrop. Lovely work Norma. What do you have planned for the Posh yarn?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--gorgeous work on the Snowdrop and love the Posh colors. What will you make. Your friend really just got a very special gift.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful Snowdrop! Beautiful model! Dog treats from me!

Help please: I am in the process of finishing up a scarf for my son's birthday. I'm using Chroma from KnitPicks. It is a 2 color "trellis" pattern. Here is my question: How does this stuff block? It seems so "spring-y" and that yarn is very slick because of the nylon (I presume). Any thoughts or tips? I'd never used it before, but the colorways were perfect for my idea....would probably not use this yarn ever again as I can't think what it would work well for.

As always, thanks everyone!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I managed to get some pics of my Alpine scarf - not quite as big as Chris's which is more shawl-sized but it is still big enough to be used as a wrap as well as a scarf - 13x71.
> The pics are not the greatest quality, though. I might have another shot at it if time permits - not much left to me now, though.


That looks warm and cosy in that colour, Jane. Very nice.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Your Alpine is lovely, Jane. The different colour changes it completely.


Thank you, Norma 
You are certainly right about the colour changing the look of a design - to the point sometimes of making it look like another pattern entirely.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have finished my Snowdrop. My friend and I have been out for lunch. She is in the area on holiday. My Snowdrop was just off the blocking and it was snaffled. I did grab a quick picture first!! I also promise to post a picture of some posh yarns I bought. :thumbup:


So lovely. I love how different this shawl looks in pale and dark colours. That posh yarn is yummy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I guess not Jane, you can't have him getting his own way and being impossible to live with if he develops a movie or rock star attitude!!! 💞


Lol.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> FYI, there is a Canadian group that focuses on Raw Food feeding...a Yahoo group that I have been a member of for a few yrs now...


Where do you get the time to do all of this reading on the things that you share - what with everything else that you do?
I am just wondering if there is some way I could tap into the bank. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have finished my Snowdrop. My friend and I have been out for lunch. She is in the area on holiday. My Snowdrop was just off the blocking and it was snaffled.


Well, she knew what she was up to! Fantastic SnowDrop!


> some posh yarns I bought. :thumbup:


Yummy!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree.


Thank you, Julie


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Here is my Alpine scarf/stole finally done.
> then yesterday I found that I had dropped a stich which turned into a big hole requiring total frogging for my It's Almost Spring MKAL cowl.
> And last is a picture of the Snowgeese overhead commuting to a lake somewhere.


Beautiful. Lovely autumnal colour.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Beautiful Snowdrop! Beautiful model! Dog treats from me!
> 
> Help please: I am in the process of finishing up a scarf for my son's birthday. I'm using Chroma from KnitPicks. It is a 2 color "trellis" pattern. Here is my question: How does this stuff block? It seems so "spring-y" and that yarn is very slick because of the nylon (I presume). Any thoughts or tips? I'd never used it before, but the colorways were perfect for my idea....would probably not use this yarn ever again as I can't think what it would work well for.
> 
> As always, thanks everyone!


Never worked with Chroma so can't comment on blocking. However, it will work very well with Miter Squares or entrelac, for examples. It would also work well with many kinds of shawls that like changing colorways. Here are some patterns posted on Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/knit-picks-chroma-fingering/patterns

Being a light wt yarn, if it were doubled it would create some fabulous complex and rich color'd fabrics for hats or mitts, or sweaters for example.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacki said:


> ...Beautiful model! Dog treats from me!


Thank you on his behalf 


> I'm using Chroma from KnitPicks...How does this stuff block?...


I have some but, thus far, have only used it to make those cute little crocodile booties. I have seen a number of shawls knit from it, though, & it seems to handle blocking well. Some gorgeous colourways.
You could browse through these FOs to get an idea of how it finishes up:
http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/knit-picks-chroma-fingering/projects?crafts%5B%5D=knitting&crafts%5B%5D=&page=1&search=&statuses%5B%5D=finished&view=


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> That looks warm and cosy in that colour, Jane. Very nice.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Another wonderful Snowdrop. Lovely work Norma. What do you have planned for the Posh yarn?


Thank you, everyone. I am thinking of shawl for me as they are "my" colours. I bought plenty so I could make something large. I am open to suggestions?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, everyone. I am thinking of shawl for me as they are "my" colours. I bought plenty so I could make something large. I am open to suggestions?


Is the Posh a fingering wt yarn? Is that any photo of the fabric it makes. I like to see how the colorways play out on a yarn as what we see in the skein is not the way the way it shows when knit up. And is it a wool?


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have finished my Snowdrop. My friend and I have been out for lunch. She is in the area on holiday. My Snowdrop was just off the blocking and it was snaffled. I did grab a quick picture first!! I also promise to post a picture of some posh yarns I bought. :thumbup:


Your Snowdrop is really lovely, Norma!!! What a prize for your friend. Your yarn looks totally wonderful


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I managed to get some pics of my Alpine scarf - not quite as big as Chris's which is more shawl-sized but it is still big enough to be used as a wrap as well as a scarf - 13x71.
> The pics are not the greatest quality, though. I might have another shot at it if time permits - not much left to me now, though.


It's really lovely, Jane, and Tango seems to be enjoying his role as a model!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Is the Posh a fingering wt yarn? Is that any photo of the fabric it makes. I like to see how the colorways play out on a yarn as what we see in the skein is not the way the way it shows when knit up. And is it a wool?


here you go with a picture of the label. I haven't tried a sample but would before I started.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Where do you get the time to do all of this reading on the things that you share - what with everything else that you do?
> I am just wondering if there is some way I could tap into the bank. ;-)


I think I spend more time reading than doing these days unfortunately. I think I have always been an information glutton ever since little. It has its good points (learn lots of things) and its bad points (lots of time and overload). I often say, tho, that I am old enough to have had the time to learn many things. One of the things that is characteristic of me is that I pick up on patterns of things (cant believe I just said that--haha). That is how I learn--identifying the patterns, structures and empathetic connections with them. I am terrible, tho, about retaining details once I have learned the essences.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have finished my Snowdrop. My friend and I have been out for lunch. She is in the area on holiday. My Snowdrop was just off the blocking and it was snaffled. I did grab a quick picture first!! I also promise to post a picture of some posh yarns I bought. :thumbup:


Your Snowdrop is beautiful and so is your Posh yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> here you go with a picture of the label. I haven't tried a sample but would before I started.


Oooh, all washable merino yarn. How lovely. And you have 2 skeins. Biiiiiig pie shape shawl? A smaller shawl with some classy matching mitts with long cuffs up the arm? What was that beautiful little green shawl we looked at the other week with a furry white edge? Maybe that type of shawl with an angora yarn edging? We have way too many choices.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's really lovely, Jane, and Tango seems to be enjoying his role as a model!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, Tanya. That is my problem sooo many choices. It is a good position to be in :thumbup:


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for trying to help with my Chroma question. I had looked at those projects and that is where I got my idea for a scarf. I can't find any information on blocking...just says hand wash dry flat. Ok....so maybe I'll try that and just see what happens. Perhaps it would be a good idea to try and wash/block while I still have the cable in it just in case I need to add more to it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That looks great, Jane. Tango is quite the model now. Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--that DROPS miter square pattern was a bit freaky to see as it is so close to my idea. Don't know how i should feel about seeing it, but did save it. What I do like about it is being able to see what such a large span of miter squares will look like on an adult size project. Was kind of struggling with it and drawing it out wasn't doing it for me. I had about 3 different concepts working in my head and seeing this will influence my choices. So guess I am grateful that you sent it to me-thanx.


I thought it was pretty freaky, too! After all of the talk you had done about designing something like that, for it to show up in my email was really strange!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have finished my Snowdrop. My friend and I have been out for lunch. She is in the area on holiday. My Snowdrop was just off the blocking and it was snaffled. I did grab a quick picture first!! I also promise to post a picture of some posh yarns I bought. :thumbup:


LOL!!! Your friend has good taste!!! You made a beautiful Snowdrop, Norma! Your posh yarns aren't bad either. They are very pretty, soft colors!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love your Snowdrop. Glad you did at least manage to take a pic.

Guess what, this is my Posh order from a week ago. We have similar tastes I guess!

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I have finished my Snowdrop. My friend and I have been out for lunch. She is in the area on holiday. My Snowdrop was just off the blocking and it was snaffled. I did grab a quick picture first!! I also promise to post a picture of some posh yarns I bought. :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Through the Seasons shawl, knit with the cashmere yarn that both Jane and Tanya have used. I was really happy knitting with it and the end result. I did add beads to the last few charts, but not a lot, just enough for a little sparkle.
Now I have to figure out what to work on next. I have a couple of days before another clue for another MKAL.
Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...this is my Posh order from a week ago...


More yummy yarn!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Through the Seasons shawl...


Looks so nice, Sue!
I like that shade, too. Maybe I will have to place another order when I get in France...
Did you find that it grew a lot in blocking?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Through the Seasons shawl, knit with the cashmere yarn that both Jane and Tanya have used. I was really happy knitting with it and the end result. I did add beads to the last few charts, but not a lot, just enough for a little sparkle.
> Now I have to figure out what to work on next. I have a couple of days before another clue for another MKAL.
> Sue


That is so pretty, Sue! I like your bead addition and the addition to your stash. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love your shawl. I am so drawn to the blues. Gorgeous color and great placing of the beads.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Thanks for trying to help with my Chroma question. I had looked at those projects and that is where I got my idea for a scarf. I can't find any information on blocking...just says hand wash dry flat. Ok....so maybe I'll try that and just see what happens. Perhaps it would be a good idea to try and wash/block while I still have the cable in it just in case I need to add more to it.


I think that is what I would do. It is a sock yarn that is mainly merino wool.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Through the Seasons shawl, knit with the cashmere yarn that both Jane and Tanya have used. I was really happy knitting with it and the end result. I did add beads to the last few charts, but not a lot, just enough for a little sparkle.
> Now I have to figure out what to work on next. I have a couple of days before another clue for another MKAL.
> Sue


So very pretty and the pattern stands out well. Good Spring color.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Through the Seasons shawl, knit with the cashmere yarn that both Jane and Tanya have used. I was really happy knitting with it and the end result. I did add beads to the last few charts, but not a lot, just enough for a little sparkle.
> Now I have to figure out what to work on next. I have a couple of days before another clue for another MKAL.
> Sue


Sue - it's beautiful! It's great to see yours completed and blocked! Lovely color, too!

As I was trying to get mine finished up last night, I realized I was not going to have enough yarn, so I spent the evening taking it back out to the 9th repeat of chart B and will now begin again with chart C and get it done this time! I had added beads to those last few charts as well and will do that when I get to those charts again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I thought it was pretty freaky, too! After all of the talk you had done about designing something like that, for it to show up in my email was really strange!


I would feel more put upon except that it is from DROPS which is so far away. Had that happen to me years ago with some children's clothing I had in a high end boutique in NYC. All my colors showed up on the cover of Seventeen magazine one month. I know my work was copied as my colors were way too unique back then. The lesson I seem not to learn is to move on my ideas more quickly than I do.

But it is freaky to see your ideas mirrored back at you before you even put them out. Well, having calmed down a bit from the surprise of it, I will push forward.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I didn't notice it growing too much. I was really happy with the finished size. I had inadvertently done 15 repeats instead of 13 for Chart B and was concerned that might have made it bigger than I wanted, but it was fine. I did like working with it and may order some more.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Looks so nice, Sue!
> I like that shade, too. Maybe I will have to place another order when I get in France...
> Did you find that it grew a lot in blocking?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni.

Sue


TLL said:


> That is so pretty, Sue! I like your bead addition and the addition to your stash. :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. I seem to have been drawn to blues lately.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, love your shawl. I am so drawn to the blues. Gorgeous color and great placing of the beads.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> But it is freaky to see your ideas mirrored back at you before you even put them out. Well, having calmed down a bit from the surprise of it, I will push forward.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Time to go vote down the latest $50 million school project--3rd time around they have been pushing it. They are hoping people will get tired and not show up to vote.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, he gets more cute by the day. Lovely!


I love the latest picture.
Jackson looks so happy.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Through the Seasons shawl, knit with the cashmere yarn that both Jane and Tanya have used. I was really happy knitting with it and the end result. I did add beads to the last few charts, but not a lot, just enough for a little sparkle.
> Now I have to figure out what to work on next. I have a couple of days before another clue for another MKAL.
> Sue


Oooh that is a beautiful shawl! Well done!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Through the Seasons shawl, knit with the cashmere yarn that both Jane and Tanya have used. I was really happy knitting with it and the end result. I did add beads to the last few charts, but not a lot, just enough for a little sparkle.
> Now I have to figure out what to work on next. I have a couple of days before another clue for another MKAL.
> Sue


Oh, that is gorgeous. One of my favourite colours too. Love it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

You do such lovely work Sue  I have a baby blanket that needs some rows done - easy stuff, all knits, YO's and K2togs if you get really bored.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

okay-- just got back and it was obvious that the school had brought down every kid 18 yrs old to vote for the bond! Hope the No voters really come out because that is the real feeling in the community. And it is not only people on fixed senior incomes that feel like this. big fight in this community.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I thought it was pretty freaky, too! After all of the talk you had done about designing something like that, for it to show up in my email was really strange!


BTW--what email list are you on that sent this pattern? Is DROPS doing an email newsletter type thing?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I have finished my Snowdrop. My friend and I have been out for lunch. She is in the area on holiday. My Snowdrop was just off the blocking and it was snaffled. I did grab a quick picture first!! I also promise to post a picture of some posh yarns I bought. :thumbup:


Beautiful Snowdrop Norma and gorgeous yarn. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh my, so many pages and so many projects done. 

Jane, beautiful Alpine. I wish you could show us a peek of the Elizabeth Ravenwood test knit that you are working on. &#128570; love your new model too. &#10024;&#128054;

Norma, love your Snowdrop. Here today and gone today! That is special. &#128160;

Sue, I love the color of your Through the Seasons shawl. And the work,a ship and the beads. &#128150;

I just can't keep up with all of you. I think I'm missing someone here.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Love your Snowdrop. Glad you did at least manage to take a pic.
> 
> Guess what, this is my Posh order from a week ago. We have similar tastes I guess!
> 
> Sue


Lovely yarn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Through the Seasons shawl, knit with the cashmere yarn that both Jane and Tanya have used. I was really happy knitting with it and the end result. I did add beads to the last few charts, but not a lot, just enough for a little sparkle.
> Now I have to figure out what to work on next. I have a couple of days before another clue for another MKAL.
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue, I love it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

brain56 said:


> I love the latest picture.
> Jackson looks so happy.


Thank you, he is a happy little boy.💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, we are ladies of exquisite taste. Birds of a feather :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane, beautiful Alpine.


Thank you 


> I wish you could show us a peek of the Elizabeth Ravenwood test knit that you are working on.


Sorry - have to wait a bit longer... but I have finished it & it is lovely. I used the lightish grey cashmere - same yarn as Sue's blue.


> love your new model too. ✨🐶


Me, too - very loveable


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Stunning, stunning!! Lovely knitting and beautiful colour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Snowdrop Norma and gorgeous yarn. 💞


Thank you so much, Ros.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Chris. I was pleased but a bit surprised :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I can't wait to see your Elizabeth Ravenwood test knit Jane. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I can't wait to see your Elizabeth Ravenwood test knit Jane. 💞


It will be another couple of weeks before the MKAL starts so I can't post a progress pic, even, until clues reach that point.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

It's blocked and dried. So glad that I blocked it. It hangs better, the front edges are not curled under any longer.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, the shawl looks great blocked!

Sue


eshlemania said:


> It's blocked and dried. So glad that I blocked it. It hangs better, the front edges are not curled under any longer.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Sue. It's my new favorite piece.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It will be another couple of weeks before the MKAL starts so I can't post a progress pic, even, until clues reach that point.


That's ok Jane. It gives me something to look forward too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> It's blocked and dried. So glad that I blocked it. It hangs better, the front edges are not curled under any longer.


It's beautiful Bev and looks great on you. 💞


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> It's blocked and dried. So glad that I blocked it. It hangs better, the front edges are not curled under any longer.


Bev, blocking really made your shawl, it's beautiful, and you model it so well. Enjoy wearing it, and sure you'll receive many compliments.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Bev and looks great on you. 💞


THanks, Ros. 



> Bev, blocking really made your shawl, it's beautiful, and you model it so well. Enjoy wearing it, and sure you'll receive many compliments.


Thanks, Susan. The blocking really make a difference, didn't it? I am so glad I did it. I need to remember this lesson, so I am not tempted again to not block.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that is very pretty... and your model is very sweet and adorable... 

Toni pretty cut jacket!!! 

Norma your Snowdrop is beautiful.. so good you grabbed a picture of it ...

Jackie I have used it.. it blocked ok.. I really didn't see much difference in it.. I soaked it then blocked it out and it turned out really nice.. if I can find a picture I'll share it!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that turned out really nice.. its a good size too.. So many pages to catch up on I mostly skimmed them.. I'm so tired and need to get dinner done... but I love the shawl.. 

and Bev that really brightened up your already pretty caplet.. I have searched through the posts and don't see the name to it!! I'd love to put this in my library..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is very pretty... and your model is very sweet and adorable...
> 
> Toni pretty cut jacket!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lovely alpine scarf Jane and of course a very cute Tango model! Also love the tablecloth under the shawl- did you crochet that?

Gorgeous snowdrop Norma. No wonder your friend grabbed it! Very pretty Posh yarn color way too..

Sue, the Through the seasons Shawl is such a great design and once again perfectly knit! Pretty bead addition. Bet it is soft and cozy.

Bev, it is amazing what a difference the blocking made! It just opened the lace right up and drapes so much better. Looks super on you&#128077;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--blocking really was the ticket. Took a really nice project and turned it into a very beautiful and more professional looking one. 

Your new yarn looks great. I have been hoarding some Alpaca and not figuring out what to make with it. A seaman's cap is a great idea and it will be warm and soft. The multi-color looks intriguing. Can;t wait to see what it looks like knit up.

Jane--what a tease with your test knit. Can't wait to see it.

Sue--that yarn is really Posh. They seem to have such short runs of their yarn--lucky you to have snagged some.

Anyone ever worked with Seacell yarn? Found a skein of Blue Moon Marine Silk yarn in my stash with seacell in the blend. Anything I should know about working with it or blocking issues??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Bev and looks great on you. 💞


ditto


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Ronie, that is soooo pretty. I think I'm getting hooked on lace and I haven't even made a shawl yet.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ronie, here is the link

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hantsuki

I am going to enjoy wearing it. 

Thanks, Caryn, I am amazed also. I didn't think the blocking would make that much difference, but it sure did. 

Tanya, it surely was. Thanks. 

Thanks, Julie. 

Ah, Susan, this is only the beginning. Bwahahahahah!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Through the Seasons shawl, knit with the cashmere yarn that both Jane and Tanya have used. I was really happy knitting with it and the end result. I did add beads to the last few charts, but not a lot, just enough for a little sparkle.
> Now I have to figure out what to work on next. I have a couple of days before another clue for another MKAL.
> Sue


Sue, what a gorgeous shawl. The beads do add a touch of sparkle.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> I have finished my Snowdrop. My friend and I have been out for lunch. She is in the area on holiday. My Snowdrop was just off the blocking and it was snaffled. I did grab a quick picture first!! I also promise to post a picture of some posh yarns I bought. :thumbup:


Beautiful snowdrop, Norma


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> It's blocked and dried. So glad that I blocked it. It hangs better, the front edges are not curled under any longer.


It looks even better blocked and it sits beautifully on your shoulders. lovely work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> It's blocked and dried. ...


Good move - just gave it that more finished look.
Looks great on you!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is very pretty... and your model is very sweet and adorable... ...


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> This is Chroma in Parakeet ...


Chroma has some lovely colourways - this is pretty. Is the pattern Ginko?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Lovely alpine scarf Jane and of course a very cute Tango model!


Thank you 


> Also love the tablecloth under the shawl- did you crochet that?


Yes - many years ago.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Chroma has some lovely colourways - this is pretty. Is the pattern Ginko?


Yes it is... good eye .. I really enjoyed making it.. it turned out smaller than I thought it would but it got snatched up right away .. I made it for the family reunion... my cousin got it.. I'm glad too.. I wanted her to get it


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was checking the pattern for the floral double knit cowl and it says to use size 4 in 40cm length (16") for 360 stitches (180 pairs). I have a pair that size but that length cable seems awfully short for that number of stitches. It calls for sock (fingering weight). Would 24" not be better?

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> Ronie, that is soooo pretty. I think I'm getting hooked on lace and I haven't even made a shawl yet.


Thank you! it was a fun knit... you will make one soon I bet!! 

Thanks Bev I am putting it in my library


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I was checking the pattern for the floral double knit cowl and it says to use size 4 in 40cm length (16") for 360 stitches (180 pairs). I have a pair that size but that length cable seems awfully short for that number of stitches. It calls for sock (fingering weight). Would 24" not be better?
> 
> Sue


that seems tight to me too.. you could start with a 24" and see. You can always go down in length if you have to .. or want to.. they may flow really well on a smaller needle..

I have started the hot pad over several times. I don't have a nice block of time to work on it. So on Thursday I have a day off and I hope to study the videos again and try to wrap my brain around this technique.. I am not sure why I have such a block with it.. I do think part of it is because I am having a hard time reading my stitches.. I know I can get this..LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I was checking the pattern for the floral double knit cowl and it says to use size 4 in 40cm length (16") for 360 stitches (180 pairs). I have a pair that size but that length cable seems awfully short for that number of stitches. It calls for sock (fingering weight). Would 24" not be better?
> 
> Sue


I would agree with you. Don't know if I even have a 16" circa.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> that seems tight to me too.. you could start with a 24" and see. You can always go down in length if you have to .. or want to.. they may flow really well on a smaller needle..
> 
> I have started the hot pad over several times. I don't have a nice block of time to work on it. So on Thursday I have a day off and I hope to study the videos again and try to wrap my brain around this technique.. I am not sure why I have such a block with it.. I do think part of it is because I am having a hard time reading my stitches.. I know I can get this..LOL


I am sure it will come to you at some point. I sometimes need to do many repeats of something before it suddenly clicks.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

oh Bev, I am so glad you blocked your capelet. It is such a lovely design 

Woo woo! Two hours of watching TV (Game of Thrones, season 2) and I am most of the way through ball 6! My house is still messy but I have some more baby blanket done. It's a trade-off


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Yes it is... good eye


What can I say? ;-)


> it turned out smaller than I thought it would...


I have wondered about that - looked a little small to me in the pattern but it seemed like I've seen larger versions. Would you just be able to increase the upper portion?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It looks even better blocked and it sits beautifully on your shoulders. lovely work.


Thanks, Linda. It's going to be my go to topper. 



> Good move - just gave it that more finished look.
> Looks great on you!


Thanks so much, Jane. 



> oh Bev, I am so glad you blocked your capelet. It is such a lovely design


Thanks, Melanie. I am too. 

I am almost done with my Transition yarn project. Half a row and then bind off. She recommends doing Jeny's stretchy bind off in purl. So I will have to mess with that a bit till I get it. Too late to try to do that tonight. Time for bed.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> It's blocked and dried. So glad that I blocked it. It hangs better, the front edges are not curled under any longer.


Well, Bev, you certainly make a lovely model for a fantastic shawl The blocking certainly did add a professional touch for you. You should get a lot of use out this beauty


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was thinking that 24" sounds better too. Of course I should probably just cast on and see what that is like..

With the double knitting basically you are always doing a a Knit Purl sequence, just the colours may be varying and always remember that you should have both strands on the side that you are working, otherwise you will have a horizontal bar showing on the one side, and once that happens you have to tink back to correct it. I had that happen a lot at the beginning. I am sure you will get it.

Sue


Ronie said:


> that seems tight to me too.. you could start with a 24" and see. You can always go down in length if you have to .. or want to.. they may flow really well on a smaller needle..
> 
> I have started the hot pad over several times. I don't have a nice block of time to work on it. So on Thursday I have a day off and I hope to study the videos again and try to wrap my brain around this technique.. I am not sure why I have such a block with it.. I do think part of it is because I am having a hard time reading my stitches.. I know I can get this..LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> BTW--what email list are you on that sent this pattern? Is DROPS doing an email newsletter type thing?


I am on a list for Grandmother's Pattern Book. They are always free patterns and some really interesting ones on occasion. "She" has been sending out patterns with entralac in them lately. Today it was for crochet ones.

http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=15552&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

*eschlemania*


> It's going to be my go to topper.


And I can see why! It really turned out nice with that bit of blocking. :thumbup:

Ok, I caught something about a tease of a knitting project and Jane's name connected with it, but I didn't see anything as I read through. Hmmm...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...something about a tease of a knitting project and Jane's name connected with it...


A little while ago, we were talking about Shetland patterns & I mentioned that I was working on one. When questioned, I had to be circumspect because it was regarding a test knit for an MKAL - so I can't show anything until the MKAL is under way. No intention to tease.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

One Fine Cowl by Sylvia Cooper
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-fine-cowl
_In order to celebrate the 2015 L.A. County Yarn Crawl this pattern will be free until April 11, 2015._


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, it does sit better. I see what you mean. Great! Your yarn looks a bargain. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronnie your chroma looks very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> A little while ago, we were talking about Shetland patterns & I mentioned that I was working on one. When questioned, I had to be circumspect because it was regarding a test knit for an MKAL - so I can't show anything until the MKAL is under way. No intention to tease.


I quite like to be teased!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I am on a list for Grandmother's Pattern Book. They are always free patterns and some really interesting ones on occasion. "She" has been sending out patterns with entralac in them lately. Today it was for crochet ones.
> 
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=15552&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29


Tunisian entrelac is fun. I learned how to do a blanket in the round from a video series on youtube. I think the instructor was bethintx1. It really grows quickly.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> *eshlemania*
> And I can see why! It really turned out nice with that bit of blocking. :thumbup:


THanks, Toni. I can't wait to wear it. 



> Well, Bev, you certainly make a lovely model for a fantastic shawl The blocking certainly did add a professional touch for you. You should get a lot of use out this beauty


Aw, thanks Jan. I am planning on the getting lots of use out of it. 

Thanks, Norma. I love the alpaca. I do want to try one of those Seaman hats. I have enough yarn to make two. I will finish my project with the other yarn today.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

What beautiful things have been posted since I last looked! Bev, your caplet is just lovely!!!!

Ronie: Thanks for posting that. Maybe there is hope for me. :0) That is a lovely shawl!

Hope everyone has a lovely day. I'll be off to take care of Evan in a few minutes. See y'all tonight!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jacki said:


> What beautiful things have been posted since I last looked! Bev, your caplet is just lovely!!!!
> 
> Ronie: Thanks for posting that. Maybe there is hope for me. :0) That is a lovely shawl!
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day. I'll be off to take care of Evan in a few minutes. See y'all tonight!


Thanks, Jacki.  You have fun being a grandma.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A little while ago, we were talking about Shetland patterns & I mentioned that I was working on one. When questioned, I had to be circumspect because it was regarding a test knit for an MKAL - so I can't show anything until the MKAL is under way. No intention to tease.


I hope you realize I was joking. Totally respect your commitment to 'secrecy' with the test knitting.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wish me luck. I am returning to exercising today after a three or four week hiatus because of my Ménière's flare up. I have really missed going to jazzercise, since I have been doing that regularly for what will be twenty years in September. Then hope to get back to knitting later today. I am trying to work on some WIPs rather than starting anything new whilst awaiting the next MKALS clues. I guess I should try and fit in a little housework too. Just have to get my priorities right!

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I am on a list for Grandmother's Pattern Book. They are always free patterns and some really interesting ones on occasion. "She" has been sending out patterns with entralac in them lately. Today it was for crochet ones.
> 
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=15552&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29


Thanx. Looked at their pattern offers, some of which I already have seen. Have tried tunisian crochet but not very proficient in it. Do you know we have a man who knits and crochets on KP who specializes in his own designs, some of them in tunisian. I did one of his lace scarves a while back in Patons Lace. His name is John and he was moving back to the UK when I posted him.

I did sign up for their newsletter as well as the one from DROPS.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Wish me luck. I am returning to exercising today after a three or four week hiatus because of my Ménière's flare up. I have really missed going to jazzercise, since I have been doing that regularly for what will be twenty years in September. Then hope to get back to knitting later today. I am trying to work on some WIPs rather than starting anything new whilst awaiting the next MKALS clues. I guess I should try and fit in a little housework too. Just have to get my priorities right!
> 
> Sue


I can assure you my priorities are straight: knitting first and housework when the body needs to move.

Do hope exercising doesn't induce any flare ups. I do understand how debilitating they can be.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Wish me luck. I am returning to exercising today after a three or four week hiatus because of my Ménière's flare up. I have really missed going to jazzercise, since I have been doing that regularly for what will be twenty years in September. Then hope to get back to knitting later today. I am trying to work on some WIPs rather than starting anything new whilst awaiting the next MKALS clues. I guess I should try and fit in a little housework too. Just have to get my priorities right!
> 
> Sue


Hey Sue, sounds to me like you have your priorities exactly right! Oh and good luck with your class. Hope it goes well and you can enjoy getting back to it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is an interesting looking hat pattern. It is free until the 31st: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pompeii-2

Have fun with your test knit, Jane!

I have seen some of his Tunisian crochet, Tanya. He is really good!

Have fun, Jacki!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Hey Sue, sounds to me like you have your priorities exactly right! Oh and good luck with your class. Hope it goes well and you can enjoy getting back to it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Jane it has been a long time since I did the Ginko I am not sure where it could be increased... there is another one that is larger that is also called the Ginko

this is the one I did. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ginkgo-shoulderette-shawl

this one is larger. I see where it is in varying sizes.. different people though.. _ "This pattern is offered as a variation on Maggie Magalis (SouthernSelkies) Ginkgo Shoulderette Shawl: it reshapes the shawl from a triangle to a crescent and adjusts the lace border accordingly."_
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ginkgo-crescent

this one is pretty but on a free pattern 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autumn-ginkgo-scarflette

Sue have fun in your class... we seem to be on the same roller coaster between knitting, housework and wanting to get back into exercising  please don't push yourself.. I thought I would get a lot more exercise at work but my activity tracker doesn't think so .. LOL but my hip sure does!!! I didn't get any house work done yesterday.. and when I got home from work hubby was doing the dishes.. of course I had to re-load the dish washer because he is clueless on how to do something like that.. but I didn't say a word!! I'll just make sure the kitchen is tidy when I leave this morning


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Wish me luck. I am returning to exercising today after a three or four week hiatus because of my Ménière's flare up. I have really missed going to jazzercise, since I have been doing that regularly for what will be twenty years in September. Then hope to get back to knitting later today. I am trying to work on some WIPs rather than starting anything new whilst awaiting the next MKALS clues. I guess I should try and fit in a little housework too. Just have to get my priorities right!
> 
> Sue


The very best of luck and have a lovely day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The very best of luck and have a lovely day.


From me too.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> The very best of luck and have a lovely day.


Same from me too!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> The very best of luck and have a lovely day.


From me too. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pretty crocheted lace top: Lace Essence Top
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2015/02/28/free-lace-essence-top-crochet-pattern-from-redheart-com/


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Wish me luck.


Good Luck 


> Just have to get my priorities right!


First jazzercise then knitting then - maybe - housework...
Your priorities seem just right to me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I hope you realize I was joking...


No problem - I was just explaining to Toni what was going on.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

With my shawl I was now ready to start knitting-or thinking about it anyway.
I decided to make a triangle shape ( it was the easiest to workout the maths-I know am chicken!).
I used Posh Yarns Gretchen Heavy Lace 650 yds 600mtrs 55% Blue Faced Leicester and 45% silk and 3.75mm/5 US needles. I am sorry I haven't a picture of my yarn but I didn't know I was going to use this as a topic when I started.
Cast on 5 stitches
Rows 1&2 Knit 5 stitches 
Row 3 K1, M1, K1, M1, K1,M1, K1, M1 K1
Row 4 and all even rows purl
Chart 1 repeat once
Chart 2 repeat twice
NB I could only get the charts to display as a download


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Have fun exercising Sue! I have been on the side of the road lying next to my bike a few times with an episode. Never been hurt fortunately as I tend to have a few minutes warning before the real spinning starts but it does make it worse than normal waiting for it to pass. Aside from lying on an uncomfortable surface I have to keep explaining to stopped cars that I am ok, it's just vertigo, no I will not stop riding my bike or living in general, and will be on my way in a while, oh and I am not turning over to look at you as that will make me puke, lol. Glad you are better and hope the current remission period is a looooooong one!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks like I already have the Ginko in my Ravelry Library folder.

Toni--the Pompeii hat is what is now being called Mosaic knitting. I learned it as slip knitting, an interesting technique that can really confound a dyslexic or visually impaired person. But not too difficult and it can create patterns that look like strand knitting but using only 1 color per row. That is the joy of the technique. Like strand knitting it is better done in lighter wt yarns as it kind of doubles the thickness of the fabric.

Liat Gat has a blog demo today on doing this style of knitting.

http://knitfreedom.com/color-knitting/how-to-do-basic-mosaic-knitting-video-photo-tutorial


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...there is another one that is larger that is also called the Ginko...


Ah - I have both patterns there but never examined them closely. Interesting that someone else has posted a variation on the first person's design. I like the crescent shape better anyway & there are options to enlarge it.


> he is clueless on how to do something like that... I'll just make sure the kitchen is tidy when I leave this morning


Oh, I think that you should leave it again & let him try to improve on what he did the last time. How else is he going to learn?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> First jazzercise then knitting then - maybe - housework...
> Your priorities seem just right to me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> With my shawl I was now ready to start knitting-or thinking about it anyway.
> I decided to make a triangle shape ( it was the easiest to workout the maths-I know am chicken!).
> I used Posh Yarns Gretchen Heavy Lace 650 yds 600mtrs 55% Blue Faced Leicester and 45% silk and 3.75mm/5 US needles. I am sorry I haven't a picture of my yarn but I didn't know I was going to use this as a topic when I started.
> Cast on 5 stitches
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> With my shawl I was now ready to start knitting....the charts...


Thank you for the charts & the start on your design. I wish that I wasn't in the throes of getting ready to leave so that I could knit along. Hopefully, next week.
I like the look of the start.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ... I have been on the side of the road lying next to my bike a few times with an episode...


Oh, my - awful experience but at least you get a warning How long does it usually last?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my - awful experience but at least you get a warning How long does it usually last?


Individual vertigo episodes (for me) can be anywhere from five minutes to three hours. Then I sleep like the dead. The number and frequency of episodes vary which is one reason this disease is so disruptive. They are not painful so that is good.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

We had discussed the Swing-Knitting technique a little while back. Swingeling by Heidrun Liegmann is another example of it.
_ THIS PATTERN IS FREE FROM TODAY UNTIL APRIL, 05, 2015!_ 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swingeling


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Individual vertigo episodes (for me) can be anywhere from five minutes to three hours. Then I sleep like the dead...


Not on the side of the road, I hope.
;-)
Is it a restful sleep?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Not on the side of the road, I hope.
> ;-)
> Is it a restful sleep?


lol, no I work my way home (carefully) when it has happened on the road, or call my DH to come get me. Then I climb into bed and sleep very soundly. I am a light sleeper normally so the difference is noticeable. I have however slept under my desk at work a few times, lol.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I have however slept under my desk at work a few times, lol.


I wouldn't want to have to explain that one.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Individual vertigo episodes (for me) can be anywhere from five minutes to three hours. Then I sleep like the dead. The number and frequency of episodes vary which is one reason this disease is so disruptive. They are not painful so that is good.


They are very nasty, though. I remember my father suffering a lot :thumbdown:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Pretty crocheted lace top: Lace Essence Top
> http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2015/02/28/free-lace-essence-top-crochet-pattern-from-redheart-com/


Very nice. Looks like something else I've seen but more as a looser overtop.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We had discussed the Swing-Knitting technique a little while back. Swingeling by Heidrun Liegmann is another example of it.
> _ THIS PATTERN IS FREE FROM TODAY UNTIL APRIL, 05, 2015!_
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swingeling


ooh, so clean and straightforward. I would think if done in a light wt yarn it would make a beautiful scarf. got this one saved, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

VErtigo is nasty. I had a close friend years ago with it. When it hit her, it was a week in bed with no ability to move or she would get so dizzy with such nausea. It would happen a few times a year. 

I want to know more about this condition as it seems more and more people are developing it. That tells me something is going on in the environment, including our food, air, water, emotions, etc that is affecting people. Have to wonder about all the glyphosate that has been saturating our world. I may just take my obsessive time and see what I can find out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

SusannaIC limited time (until March 29th) sign up for free MKAL - have to be a member of the group:
Spring Fling Mystery KAL 2015
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/susanna-ic/3165230/1-25#reply_form


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, I love the Autumn Ginkgo Scarflette. It's in my library. Depending on the yarn and buttons, could be really cute.

Sue, I hope you day goes as planned.



Jane said:


> Oh, I think that you should leave it again & let him try to improve on what he did the last time. How else is he going to learn?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Love the lacy crochet top.

Norma, your charts are looking great!!

Melanie, riding bike with vertigo does not sound like fun. You are one determined woman!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. Wouldn't want to miss it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> SusannaIC limited time (until March 29th) sign up for free MKAL - have to be a member of the group:
> Spring Fling Mystery KAL 2015
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/susanna-ic/3165230/1-25#reply_form


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is scary, isn't it?

I really enjoyed exercising today. Had no problems. I think I am back to normal now, aside from my hearing.

Sue



MissMelba said:


> Have fun exercising Sue! I have been on the side of the road lying next to my bike a few times with an episode. Never been hurt fortunately as I tend to have a few minutes warning before the real spinning starts but it does make it worse than normal waiting for it to pass. Aside from lying on an uncomfortable surface I have to keep explaining to stopped cars that I am ok, it's just vertigo, no I will not stop riding my bike or living in general, and will be on my way in a while, oh and I am not turning over to look at you as that will make me puke, lol. Glad you are better and hope the current remission period is a looooooong one!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Your episodes sound similar to mine. All you can do is lie still and keep your eyes shut.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Individual vertigo episodes (for me) can be anywhere from five minutes to three hours. Then I sleep like the dead. The number and frequency of episodes vary which is one reason this disease is so disruptive. They are not painful so that is good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> SusannaIC limited time (until March 29th) sign up for free MKAL - have to be a member of the group:
> Spring Fling Mystery KAL 2015
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/susanna-ic/3165230/1-25#reply_form


signed up as per usual, but not sure if I will make it. but at least the pattern will be there.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> With my shawl I was now ready to start knitting-or thinking about it anyway.
> I decided to make a triangle shape ( it was the easiest to workout the maths-I know am chicken!).
> I used Posh Yarns Gretchen Heavy Lace 650 yds 600mtrs 55% Blue Faced Leicester and 45% silk and 3.75mm/5 US needles. I am sorry I haven't a picture of my yarn but I didn't know I was going to use this as a topic when I started.
> Cast on 5 stitches
> ...


Norma--this is great that you are getting your design skills on paper developed.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> With my shawl I was now ready to start knitting-or thinking about it anyway.
> I decided to make a triangle shape ( it was the easiest to workout the maths-I know am chicken!).
> I used Posh Yarns Gretchen Heavy Lace 650 yds 600mtrs 55% Blue Faced Leicester and 45% silk and 3.75mm/5 US needles. I am sorry I haven't a picture of my yarn but I didn't know I was going to use this as a topic when I started.
> Cast on 5 stitches
> ...


Thanks, Norma! 
:thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't know how much environment has to do with it. In my case, my father had it too, so I have always thought heredity had a role in it. I remember he had to avoid salt, so my mother did not season with it, and I have never added salt when cooking and baking. However there is so much sodium in processed foods, it is quite ridiculous. When I was first diagnosed, we pretty much cut out eating out, as about the only thing I could eat was salads, without dressing other than oil and vinegar. It is about impossible not to eat some sodium, and we do need some sodium, but not in the excessive quantities that we are presented with commercially. Just have to carefully read all the labels and choose those foods with very little.

Sue


tamarque said:


> VErtigo is nasty. I had a close friend years ago with it. When it hit her, it was a week in bed with no ability to move or she would get so dizzy with such nausea. It would happen a few times a year.
> 
> I want to know more about this condition as it seems more and more people are developing it. That tells me something is going on in the environment, including our food, air, water, emotions, etc that is affecting people. Have to wonder about all the glyphosate that has been saturating our world. I may just take my obsessive time and see what I can find out.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> SusannaIC limited time (until March 29th) sign up for free MKAL - have to be a member of the group:
> Spring Fling Mystery KAL 2015
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/susanna-ic/3165230/1-25#reply_form


Thanks, Jane. I've signed up!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I really enjoyed exercising today. Had no problems. I think I am back to normal now, aside from my hearing.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the beautiful patterns and input on technique.

Norma, your start looks great!

Sue, I am glad your morning is going well! 

Vertigo is NOT fun. Take care, Melanie and Sue!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I don't know how much environment has to do with it. In my case, my father had it too, so I have always thought heredity had a role in it. I remember he had to avoid salt, so my mother did not season with it, and I have never added salt when cooking and baking. However there is so much sodium in processed foods, it is quite ridiculous. When I was first diagnosed, we pretty much cut out eating out, as about the only thing I could eat was salads, without dressing other than oil and vinegar. It is about impossible not to eat some sodium, and we do need some sodium, but not in the excessive quantities that we are presented with commercially. Just have to carefully read all the labels and choose those foods with very little.
> 
> Sue


Please know I am not trying to diagnose or be proscriptive here, but there is an easy way to control salt: eat real food--always. We do need salt and the medical industry creates other problems when it does these one-size-fits-all prescriptions. But I avoided added salt for years by not eating processed foods. Recently I have begun to use natural salts; i.e., celtic sea salt or himalayan salt. I also support the use of sea vegetables which have salt in them; i.e., seaweeds. These natural salts have many of the trace minerals that are being missed in conventionally grown foods. This, of course, is another major problem-eating food grown in/on conventional soils that are so depleted of the trace minerals as well as major ones like magnesium. If the soil is lacking, the food will be lacking. The food industry mantra that organic food is not different or better is just plain false propaganda. But you are right, that eating out is almost impossible along with fast foods, and packaged foods as well. I just made about 1.5 # of beans yesterday and froze them in small quantities. Cooked w/o salt and not in a toxic metal can, I can have fresh cooked beans whenever I want some. Actually, takes less time than buying the canned goods. I try to live this way and so far it has kept me away from the medical industry with its poisons and damaging consequences. As you can tell, I am not much for bandaids.

As for the family connection, my training tells me to raise the question about the history of family vertigo. Miasmatic inheritance is common for many conditions. It is often the case that someone needs to be treated as if they were the original person who had the condition. In science today there is the concept of epigenetics which explains the homeopathic concept of miasms. It means, in case you are not familiar with it, that a trauma in a persons life can/will have a genetic impact; i.e., an epigenetic lamination onto the genes. And this can be transmitted thru the succeeding generations. What gene or gene strand gets affected is up for grabs so many different effects are seen. Very interesting concept and homeopathy has had many cases that demonstrate healing in this manner.

Environmentally, it would be so hard to say what is affecting your vertigo as the amount of toxins, and the synergy betw them coupled with life stresses and their effects can be daunting to track down. However. such cases of successfully doing this do exist. They are often not easy to track and can take some real probing and exploration. But sometimes the trauma is clear; i.e., an explosion as in war that has such an impact. I just know that we are seeing more and more of this type of health condition and it is unpleasantly debilitating. Melanie's case in point where her biking is so important in her life but her vertigo can become dangerous and I am sure it is something she thinks about and tries to monitor.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have spent most of my day working on the SnowDrop parade. I skimmed through 3 parties picking up links & pics - stopping every now & then to reread something or to follow a link to refresh my memory... Not hard to fill up your day!

1.) If you created a post in the Pictures section for your SnowDrop, please send me the URL - I'd rather use that.
2.) I chose the pic from those posted in the party that I felt showed off your Snowdrop best. If you have another that you would prefer be used in the parade, please post that here & I will use that one. I will only post one pic per SnowDrop.
3.) If you have a special name for your SnowDrop, let me know.
4.) I can also add the yarn used so I will also need you to tell me that.

RosD & njbetsy, if you are still working on your SnowDrop, I can add them on when you are ready since there appears to be no time limit on editing in this case.

If I can gather the necessary info quickly, I might get the parade done before I leave. Otherwise, it will have to wait util I get settled in France - i.e. later next week.

In order of appearance :
(Scroll down to see your SnowDrop.)
1.) tamarque; http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327101-15.html
2.) BritGirl; http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327101-20.html
3.) MissPam; http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327101-24.html
4.) jscaplen; http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324402-12.html
5.) linda09;http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324402-29.html
6.) triciad19; http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324402-37.html
7.) Ronie; http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324402-48.html
8.) sisu; http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324402-71.html
9.) KittyChris; http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324402-80.html
10.) Normaedern; http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-19.html


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--this is great that you are getting your design skills on paper developed.


Thank you, Tanya. That was really whyI I started this. I find writing things down a trial. I am dyslexic!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I have signed up for the MKAL. Thank you for the nod :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have spent most of my day working on the SnowDrop parade. I skimmed through 3 parties picking up links & pics - stopping every now & then to reread something or to follow a link to refresh my memory... Not hard to fill up your day!
> 
> 1.) If you created a post in the Pictures section for your SnowDrop, please send me the URL - I'd rather use that.
> 2.) I chose the pic from those posted in the party that I felt showed off your Snowdrop best. If you have another that you would prefer be used in the parade, please post that here & I will use that one. I will only post one pic per SnowDrop.
> ...


Thanks, Jane, for doing this. I used Knit Picks Gloss, in fingering weight, colorway Kenai. It measures 72 x 10 inches.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

How about this for colourful?
An African Adventure by Horst Schulz
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/an-african-adventure


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> How about this for colourful?
> An African Adventure by Horst Schulz
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/an-african-adventure


It certainly is!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Norma, I used sport weight, snow white, 5.5 oz. 
There might be additional information my project page on Ravelry.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It sure is.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> How about this for colourful?
> An African Adventure by Horst Schulz
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/an-african-adventure


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ... might be additional information my project page on Ravelry.


Okay


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> How about this for colourful?
> An African Adventure by Horst Schulz
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/an-african-adventure


Love this. Didn't we look at his work a bit ago; it looks familiar to me. Maybe I saw it and it wasn't free so didn't post? My memory is for the birds and moving even further south. I want to try his technique.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Tanya. That was really whyI I started this. I find writing things down a trial. I am dyslexic!


I get it totally. I do my thinking and planning when driving or doing other things physically. Have a very hard time getting my brain to translate my ideas out into the real world. It is a challenge sometimes to do what others seem to do so naturally. So I am impressed and give lots of kudos to you.

And almost forgot to say thank you for doing this for us.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane:

my yarn for the Snowdrop was the Miansuoxi Cashmere, lace weight. 
Size 10" x 84" Approx 650 yds.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My friend told me this a.m. she loves autumn colors which made me soooo happy. She always wears bland, neutral colors when I am around and was having conflicts chosing a color combo with which I would like to work. Big sigh of relief as that will probably be a 14 ball project. Still need to chose the yarn, tho.

I think I have the concept for the Adult Miter Square Sweater clear in my mind.
Have to thank you Toni for posting that DROPS Miter Square sweater as it gave me the image of what a massive amount of those modules would look like on a bigger person. The rest will be a lot of math for at least 4 or 5 sizes.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Pretty crocheted lace top: Lace Essence Top
> http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2015/02/28/free-lace-essence-top-crochet-pattern-from-redheart-com/


That is so pretty Jane, that would tempt me to get my crochet hooks out again. Thanks for sharing. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have spent most of my day working on the SnowDrop parade. I skimmed through 3 parties picking up links & pics - stopping every now & then to reread something or to follow a link to refresh my memory... Not hard to fill up your day!
> 
> 1.) If you created a post in the Pictures section for your SnowDrop, please send me the URL - I'd rather use that.
> 2.) I chose the pic from those posted in the party that I felt showed off your Snowdrop best. If you have another that you would prefer be used in the parade, please post that here & I will use that one. I will only post one pic per SnowDrop.
> ...


Thank you Jane. I frogged mine and have started it again. I was over halfway when I decided to frog it. I'm now up to Day 7. So sorry about that. I will make an effort to finish it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> How about this for colourful?
> An African Adventure by Horst Schulz
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/an-african-adventure


Wow!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> With my shawl I was now ready to start knitting-or thinking about it anyway.
> I decided to make a triangle shape ( it was the easiest to workout the maths-I know am chicken!).
> I used Posh Yarns Gretchen Heavy Lace 650 yds 600mtrs 55% Blue Faced Leicester and 45% silk and 3.75mm/5 US needles. I am sorry I haven't a picture of my yarn but I didn't know I was going to use this as a topic when I started.
> Cast on 5 stitches
> ...


Thank you Norma, looks great. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> How about this for colourful?
> An African Adventure by Horst Schulz
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/an-african-adventure


Wow!! I love it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that means so much to me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... So sorry about that. I will make an effort to finish it.


No problem. Knowing you, you will finished by the time I am ready to post anyway. However, as I said, I can always add to it later. I'd rather have as many there as possible for the first viewing though because it might not get seen much afterwards.

Why did you frog it?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> No problem. Knowing you, you will finished by the time I am ready to post anyway. However, as I said, I can always add to it later. I'd rather have as many there as possible for the first viewing though because it might not get seen much afterwards.
> 
> Why did you frog it?


Thanks Jane, I saw a tiny little mistake that kept looking at me, I couldn't ignore it. It wasn't very far back, so I ripped it back and then I thought I should have added a couple of extra stitches at each end for the garter stitch border and also slip 1 stitch purl wise at the beginning of each row. In the end I just frogged it. I do love the way the cashmere is knitting up. If you like I will take a progress pic today and post it.💞 oops I forgot to say are you looking forward to your trip?. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I will take a progress pic today and post it.


Great! 


> are you looking forward to your trip?. 💞


Normally, I would, but it feels odd. Maybe because my husband won't be there & that Michael will have to return on his own. I am not looking forward to the travelling part either. I am sure that when I get there, I will be more than happy.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Norma, thank you for sharing your pattern. How great that you are doing your own lace design. I have saved it and hope to give it a try.

Jane, thank you for doing all that work to get the parade together. Know your effort is very appreciated! My yarn is Plymouth yarn Baby Alpaca Lace. It was 15 by 55. I used about 435 yards. 
Hope your trip goes easy and you arrive safely.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jane have a safe trip and pleasant get away. Thank you for putting the Snowdrop parade together.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, that means so much to me.


I am so glad that I could be supportive of you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Jane have a safe trip and pleasant get away. Thank you for putting the Snowdrop parade together.


Thank you & you're welcome.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, I have signed up for the MKAL. Thank you for the nod :thumbup:


Ok ladies...here's another silly question. I know that KAL stands for knit along, but what does the "M" mean? I just can't figure that out. Thanks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--have a great trip. I am sure it will feel a bit lonely w/o DH and DS but hopefully when you arrive the weather will be sunny and Springlike and you will reconnect with friends.

How is your husband doing? Will he be coming over later?

Thanks for all the work putting the parade together. You have so much to do with the family and the move.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> Ok ladies...here's another silly question. I know that KAL stands for knit along, but what does the "M" mean? I just can't figure that out. Thanks.


M is for Mystery


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

You are welcome, Tanya! Have fun designing your adult version miter square jacket. 

That African pattern looked familiar to me also.

Safe travels, Jane! I hope you can have a peaceful time while you are there.

Happy Knitting, all!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Jane have a safe trip and pleasant get away. Thank you for putting the Snowdrop parade together.


Same from me Jane. 💞


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

tamarque said:


> M is for Mystery


Oh, so it's a mystery on what you'll be knitting? Sounds interesting. Thanks.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Jane, I also wish you a safe and enjoyable trip.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Safe journey Jane.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You usually get a little description like it is a triangle or crescent shaped shawl, socks or whatever. A lot of designers are well established and you could look at their designs and you get an idea of what their work is like. They really are a lot of fun. People post "spoilers" as they finish a clue and you can choose whether you want to look or not. I love to see different people's projects with he different yarns they have used.

Sue


craftyone51 said:


> Oh, so it's a mystery on what you'll be knitting? Sounds interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, I think that you should leave it again & let him try to improve on what he did the last time. How else is he going to learn?


Well we have gone over it a lot.. He just doesn't get it!! LOL the trade off is he gets into a zen like feeling when it comes to Laundry..    so he does that and I usually do the kitchen .. LOL Last week I thought we were going somewhere so I did the laundry and he found more things to wash... since I hate it .. its a nice trade off.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, safe travels. May the journey's end sooth the heart. 

Finished my combo transition project. I will block it tomorrow. Probably pictures will come on Fri.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the chart Norma .. I will work on it in the morning... 

Jane I like the first picture with it on the hanger the best.. it was done in a cotton/rayon fingering. 

I really like that African Adventure pattern. I am in progress of making it.. my ball winder broke.. but I just got my replacement today! YAY!! It is a fun one to make using up lots of odd ball stash..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--have a great trip.


Thank you.


> I am sure it will feel a bit lonely w/o DH and DS


My son will be there for two weeks.


> hopefully when you arrive the weather will be sunny and Springlike and you will reconnect with friends.


No doubt about that.


> How is your husband doing? Will he be coming over later?


Fine - he considered coming back over with us for the two weeks that my son will be there but the cost of the ticket has doubled.


> Thanks for all the work putting the parade together...


You're welcome. Not a big deal really.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Safe travels, Jane! I hope you can have a peaceful time while you are there...


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Same from me Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> Jane, I also wish you a safe and enjoyable trip.


Thank you, Susan 
Are you considering joining the MKAL?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Safe journey Jane.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, safe travels. May the journey's end sooth the heart.


Thank you so much, Bev 
I hope that you all realize that I will still be around for a few more days - so you don't think that I am only pretending to leave. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane I like the first picture with it on the hanger the best...


That was the one that I had picked.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Just pretend you are leaving again, when you do leave and we will do it all over again for you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well Bev you certainly have been busy.. I bet it feels good  

So much going on in the LP today... I have read it all and don't remember half..LOL 

Have a safe trip Jane.. I know its not for a few days yet... 


Norma love the chart.. thank you so much for sharing with us.. I needed another project!! and I have the yarn for this.. 

I just got my ball winder from knit picks so I am going to continue to wind my yarn for the african adventure afghan. I also want to wind my yarn I got for Christmas so it is ready.. I got my book 'Woodland Knits' today and want to start working on something in the book .. I ordered it in January.. the sure took their sweet time of it..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Have a safe trip Jane.. I know its not for a few days yet...


Thank you


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Work is going great! I was only suppose to work part time but she has put me on full time!! I guess I am doing pretty good.. I wish I thought so .. LOL.. I am really enjoying it too.. I know once I know more I will feel more comfortable.. 

I plan on just sitting with my knitting for the next 2 days!!! I'm really missing my needles.. I'll have to get a set routine.. that includes my knitting.. right now it's work and house work.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you


Love the crochet top!! its saved and I'll enjoy looking at it further..  it would be perfect for summer.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Susan
> Are you considering joining the MKAL?


Not quite sure yet. Still working on finishing Toni's scarf, getting close though, as I only have about 6 inches left on the body. I really don't have any fingering or lace weight yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for the chart Norma .. I will work on it in the morning...
> 
> Jane I like the first picture with it on the hanger the best.. it was done in a cotton/rayon fingering.
> 
> I really like that African Adventure pattern. I am in progress of making it.. my ball winder broke.. but I just got my replacement today! YAY!! It is a fun one to make using up lots of odd ball stash..


I knew we had discussed this and I think recalling you saying you were going to do it?

Working with modules has really captured my imagination. I bet the ones in this African Adventure pattern can be adapted to other items--smaller ones. Feels like lots of fun.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Just pretend you are leaving again, when you do leave and we will do it all over again for you.


😅 :XD:  :thumbup:

Bev, your capelet is lovely. I really like that. Wonder if I'll ever get a chance to knit that.

Jane, I promised myself that I wasn't going to look at any other patterns, but when you said that Susanna IC was doing a free MKAL I just had to go for it. Whether I actually ever knit it is the issue. Maybe I'll use the lace yarn that I was using for the cowl that I frogged. I decided to start the cowl again with that nice pink/beige cashmere. It looks so nice with that, of course I'm only up to row 10. 😶😒


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...she has put me on full time!!...


I am so happy for you, Ronie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> ...I really don't have any fingering or lace weight yarn.


Then by all means, you should get some!
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Whether I actually ever knit it is the issue.


Better to have it than wish you had.


> I decided to start the cowl again with that nice pink/beige cashmere. ..


The yarn that I used for the Triangle of Happiness? That would be lovely as a cowl - so soft against the neck.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Then by all means, you should get some!
> ;-)


Any idea of how much we'll need?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> Any idea of how much we'll need?


As much as you can afford & then some more!
Oh... you mean for the MKAL? ;-)
It depends on the size.
She has details here:
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/susanna-ic/topics/3165229


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> As much as you can afford & then some more!
> Oh... you mean for the MKAL? ;-)
> It depends on the size.
> She has details here:
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/susanna-ic/topics/3165229


That's really helpful. Thanks, Jane!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> As much as you can afford & then some more!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> As much as you can afford & then some more!
> Oh... you mean for the MKAL? ;-)
> It depends on the size.
> She has details here:
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/susanna-ic/topics/3165229


Did you notice there are beads in this project?!!! Hmmm... I signed up for it, now I might have to take this more seriously. How fun!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Whew! I found the party again! (I wish the notifications would go back to working for me).
I'm enjoying watching the design process unfold. And Norma, I agree that reading charts is a lot like learning to read music! I hadn't seen it that way before, but it's such a similar logic! 
I'm going to concentrate on catching up the reading on this thread today...the last one got away from me pretty much...I'd read a few pages, go back and there'd be twenty more added, etc etc.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay, Ronie. Full time. You will get your schedule down and get used to working (knitting  ) around it. 



jscaplen said:


> As much as you can afford & then some more!


Jane has got it right, Susan. You can never have enough lace weight. No one here will tell you not to buy yarn. 

Welcome back again, Mary.  Some days this place hums. I try to stay on top of it. Some days I can.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Did you notice there are beads in this project?!!! ...


Susanna uses beads frequently.
Even if she never had beads in the design, during the discussion, someone would probably ask & she'd "add" them on the fly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This week's Free Fiesta pattern - nice enough but again the yarn choice doesn't show it off well - IMHO. No charts though & the border appears to be sewn on although it could probably be knit on.
http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/2045/magdelana/?utm_source=Retail&utm_campaign=535e4df224-Free_Pattern_Thursday_BetteVestR_5_8_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_66133aa203-535e4df224-64996929

Code: MG32915FP


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Susan--We will always enable your yarn buying--even help you find yarns that you may like. So many to chose from. Never thought of myself as someone to like lace wt but am finding it so enjoyable.

Mary--Glad to see you back again. You need never lose site of us. Use the Search feature on KP for Lace Party and all our threads will show up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This week's Free Fiesta pattern - nice enough but again the yarn choice doesn't show it off well - IMHO. No charts though & the border appears to be sewn on although it could probably be knit on.
> http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/2045/magdelana/?utm_source=Retail&utm_campaign=535e4df224-Free_Pattern_Thursday_BetteVestR_5_8_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_66133aa203-535e4df224-64996929
> 
> Code: MG32915FP


Nice shawl and the yarn even looks nice for it. Seems to have a gloss sheen to my eye.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Here is my Alpine scarf/stole finally done.
> then yesterday I found that I had dropped a stich which turned into a big hole requiring total frogging for my It's Almost Spring MKAL cowl.
> And last is a picture of the Snowgeese overhead commuting to a lake somewhere.


That Alpine shawl is just perfect! And, besides being a beautiful object, will no doubt make a great addition to your wardrobe! I feel your pain with that hole...you probably could do some fast faking with a crochet hook to make it sort of disappear, but that's not very satisfactory, is it? It's such a pretty pattern, and lovely yarn... Worth making it the way you want it! 
The geese returning home...I love to see them, and hear their honking from way up high!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--congrats on getting full time employment. working is a necessary evil--such an interference with our knitting routines. but think of all the yarn the extra money can buy.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I managed to get some pics of my Alpine scarf - not quite as big as Chris's which is more shawl-sized but it is still big enough to be used as a wrap as well as a scarf - 13x71.
> The pics are not the greatest quality, though. I might have another shot at it if time permits - not much left to me now, though.


I love it in that gray... It's perfectly knitted and beautiful! It must be very cozy!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have finished my Snowdrop. My friend and I have been out for lunch. She is in the area on holiday. My Snowdrop was just off the blocking and it was snaffled. I did grab a quick picture first!! I also promise to post a picture of some posh yarns I bought. :thumbup:


Norma...what a beauty that scarf is! I laughed out loud when I read that it was snapped up instantly!! Your new yarn is in some of my favorite colors... What is it destined to be?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> I love it in that gray... It's perfectly knitted and beautiful! It must be very cozy!


Thank you 
It does feel really nice wrapped around the neck - the yarn is nice & soft. However, it is not for me.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats on your full time employment Ronie. Nice to be appreciated.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Really looking forward to seeing the parade, Jane. My yarn was Katia Panama - 100% cotton, colour 43. Finished size 9.5" by 51" I used 3skeins.


jscaplen said:


> I have spent most of my day working on the SnowDrop parade. I skimmed through 3 parties picking up links & pics - stopping every now & then to reread something or to follow a link to refresh my memory... Not hard to fill up your day!
> 
> 1.) If you created a post in the Pictures section for your SnowDrop, please send me the URL - I'd rather use that.
> 2.) I chose the pic from those posted in the party that I felt showed off your Snowdrop best. If you have another that you would prefer be used in the parade, please post that here & I will use that one. I will only post one pic per SnowDrop.
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...My yarn was Katia Panama...


Okay - thanks


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Not lace but very luxurious looking with the yarn specified:

http://www.purlbee.com/2015/03/25/jasmine-scarf/

have avoided going to Purl Soho for years because their yarns are just too delicious looking. i find all their patterns really show off their yarns with an elegant simplicity.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Congrats on the full time employment,Ronie.
Safe journey, Jane.
Sorry I'm not veru active on here everyone - having sinus trouble so can't concentrate well and eyes are watery so having trouble seeing comp screen. Will try to at least read some posts now and then - always so interesting.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi all, trying to keep up, but 2 flower girl dresses are calling my name.

Just wanted to add this little "techno skill" I learned a while back in case you haven't seen it.

Print Friendly & PDF is a handy little tool to use when you find a pattern (or anything else on line) that you want to print a copy of but you don't want all the advertisements around the sides.

You just right click on the URL space at the top of your computer page...then click copy...now go to Printfriendly.com and click paste into the box.

After this, it allows you to simply click on a section (they will highlight in yellow as you move down the document). I remove multiple pictures and videos and extra comments that are not necessary.

Then you can print a pdf, download it an save it (my preference) and there you have it, a pattern with only a few clicks of your mouse. Hope you like it and sorry if it is a repeat.

http://www.printfriendly.com

By the way...I think I am supposed to do the Lace Party in the Fall...later on I will give you an update on what I am working on.

My goal is to have the sample made by then and do my little "color thing" with the pattern chart.

Since I haven't been active for a while, I need to know if you all can use "charts only" or do you need the row by row instructions. (I know that some like both, so just chime in and let me know...this will help me prepare.)

Take care and have a great week and weekend.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, do have a good trip. Thank you for doing the parade :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I am so glad you are working full time! She recognised a treasure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...Safe journey, Jane.


Thank you 


> Sorry I'm not veru active on here...


Don't worry about it. Stick around - pipe in when you can,
I hope that you are feeling better soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...Just wanted to add this little "techno skill" ...Print Friendly & PDF is a handy little tool...


Thank you for that info. I usually just create a pdf file through my printer software & go back & pick things out of it to paste into a document if I decide to use it. This seems much more convenient.


> My goal is to have the sample made by then and do my little "color thing" with the pattern chart.


Oh - you will spoil us, for sure!


> I need to know if you all can use "charts only" ...


Charts are fine by me.

ETA: I sent you a PM on Ravelry about what to do about the MKAL.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, do have a good trip. Thank you for doing the parade :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The were loads of mistakes on the first chart.  I didn't write down what I had knitted properly! I shall try again!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, sinus trouble is nasty.. I know from experience. Please do get well soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> The were loads of mistakes on the first chart.  I didn't write down what I had knitted properly! ...


Thank you. I think that you really need someone else to help proof things like this - fresh eyes - or brain - but that can be hard to come by. ;-) 
As I keep telling my son about checking his work, you see what you know should be there so things can easily slip by.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, charts are fine with me. I can't wait :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, I am so glad you are working full time! She recognised a treasure.


Ditto from me, Ronie!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DFL - charts are ok with me. Just the set up instructions written are needed for me (i.e. cast on x stitches using y cast on). Thanks for your chart reading lessons way back when the lace party thing all started. I own colored pencils now for all the non-DFL and non-TTL charts.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I knew we had discussed this and I think recalling you saying you were going to do it?
> 
> Working with modules has really captured my imagination. I bet the ones in this African Adventure pattern can be adapted to other items--smaller ones. Feels like lots of fun.


What I love about this pattern is that you make 9 of them and put them together.. each one takes about a hour or so to make.. depending on how fast you get with it.. its a very easy pattern.. and then you have a square.. you then make more of those squares to make the larger piece.. this is such a portable project that a person could take it anywhere.. just toss in a few balls or 'stash' yarn and your off!!  it can also have a different stitch pattern in the middle of each one for a different fun affect! Now that my ball winder has been replaced I will work on it some more and I'll share some pictures.. I'd like to get at least a square of 9 made up.. I'd like to see how large they are: ) possibly for a lap rug only 4 or 6 would be needed...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't know if any of you get the New Stitch A Day emails but today's is a simple (looking) round motif that you doily makers might want to fill out the spaces between the larger motifs.

http://newstitchaday.com/crochet-lace-wheel-motif/


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am so happy for you, Ronie.


thanks Jane and Bev!! Its fun working there... I think she has more confidence in me than I do myself... She would know though.. she hires and trains people all the time..

I do know I will have to find my knitting time!!! It sure won't be as much as before though... that is fine.. I'll work it out.. during the summer I will be working evenings so that will free up my mornings 

I like the Magdelena shawl.. I think it would look nicer if it were blocked..LOL at least it looks like it needs a good blocking to me.. it could be the yarn though..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thank you Tanya, Melanie, Linda and Norma!! your all so great! 

Mary.. I usually find several pages to catch up on.. I found replying to each page as I read it less complicated...LOL by the way .. so good to see you in the Party !!!

Thanks DFL I will give this a try... I wonder if its a bit like Evernote? but if I can print with out all the clutter it will be great!!! I have been caught off guard printing 1 pattern page and not paying attention.. then having to cancel it a few pages later.. with just comments on them... LOL I really don't need to archive someones comments on a pattern..


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

If it is a DFL chart how could I resist?!!? Your charts are the best ever!!!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> DFL - charts are ok with me. Just the set up instructions written are needed for me (i.e. cast on x stitches using y cast on). Thanks for your chart reading lessons way back when the lace party thing all started. I own colored pencils now for all the non-DFL and non-TTL charts.


me too!! they are in my knitting basket... and come out as soon as I print off a pattern 

Thanks Pam... 

you know me DFL I can knit from charts only .. I was taught by a great teacher

Norma is this the correct chart? I'll go back to the other one and copy the instructions down.. I am itching to get at this today...

I have the day off.. and we went out to eat last night so my house work is at a minimum  I have a few cute movies recorded to watch... I also have the next 4 days off and really want to go to Grants Pass to Fire Mountain Gems...  so we will see... Hubby has to work today and Friday.. it may put a damper in our plans.. we will have a great weekend no matter what we do! 

Tanya I love that Jasmine Scarf.. such a interesting technique and very a pretty look to it!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> As much as you can afford & then some more!
> Oh... you mean for the MKAL? ;-)
> It depends on the size.
> She has details here:
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/susanna-ic/topics/3165229


So funny, Jane because that is how I have behaved since I started knitting!!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: And what is even funnier, I don't even feel guilty


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--glad to get feed back not he African Adventure pattern. Can't wait to try it and may do it this weekend for fun. Have been playing with a lot of entrelac samples trying to finesse the pick up line and am finally accepting that it is what it is. Have also tried some slip stitch patterning to remind myself of the feel of the process. Just need to watch that the yarn is not pulled too tight at the slip stitch (just like any float in strand knitting) and tried the pattern from the Purl Soho patten I sent this a.m. to see what I think of it. Used a buttery merino yarn which I love to work with but it does not do what the alpaca mix yarn does from the pattern. So that learning is now done. The African Adventure modules I think will be next to play with.

DFL--I guess I missed your posts on computer tech and charting. What page(s) was this on so I can find your posts. Or if anyone else can point me in the right page direction?


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Whew! I found the party again! (I wish the notifications would go back to working for me).


I gave up on the notifications A couple of times when I was cleaning out my emails, I accidentally marked Knitting Paradise as spam. Oh my, what a hassle, Admin won't put you back on notifications for at least 30 days after that. I finally decided to just log on to KP and check my watched topics. If you look closely at the "last post" on the topic you want to follow you will see two sets of arrows. click on the left set of arrows under the name of the last poster and you will be taken to the spot that you were at when you last read the thread. If you click on the right hand set of arrows you will be taken to the end of the thread.

So nice for you to have full time employment, Ronie. I know she would know a "gem" when she saw one.

Charts are good for me too, DFL.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The were loads of mistakes on the first chart.  I didn't write down what I had knitted properly! I shall try again!


So do we cast on 9? 3 on each end and then the 3 for the start!! do we do a few rows of garter first? this is what I am thinking..LOL I searched for the longest time for your last post on this that tells us but just couldn't find it.. and I need off the computer in 5 mins..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DFL--I guess I missed your posts on computer tech and charting. What page(s) was this on so I can find your posts. Or if anyone else can point me in the right page direction?


DFL's post is toward the bottom of page 34, Tanya.

Enjoy your weekend, Ronie. I am so glad your new job is working so well for you. 

DFL, charts work for me, too!

Thanks for the update, Norma! Don't worry about it! Well into my workshop we were still finding little things that needed correcting on the charts and patterns, and they had been proofed and reproofed. We are here for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi all, trying to keep up, but 2 flower girl dresses are calling my name.
> 
> Just wanted to add this little "techno skill" I learned a while back in case you haven't seen it.
> 
> ...


I am still at the stage where I prefer to have written instructions- and will write out a chart if they are not given- to have the written all ready would be wonderful- thanks for asking, DFL!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL--thanks for the computer tip. I actually could understand it and make it work: an amazing feat for me. It will come in handy in many ways, especially saving recipes and political articles that often don't have print friendly features.

As for charts vs written pattern instructions? I like both altho generally work off charts. I like the written to verify some instructions that a chart may not explain clearly enough for me which happens on occasion. But I can work from whatever you provide.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> DFL's post is toward the bottom of page 34, Tanya.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend, Ronie. I am so glad your new job is working so well for you.
> 
> ...


thanx Toni. If DFL's post was any bigger it would have jumped off the page. LOL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Norma is this the correct chart? I'll go back to the other one and copy the instructions down.. I am itching to get at this today...


Hopefully it is right now! I can't promise :roll: I would be very interested to see how it works. I have realised I knit one thing and write down something quite different.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...I have realised I knit one thing and write down something quite different.


So you are designing two patterns at the same time. Ingenious!
;-)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> So you are designing two patterns at the same time. Ingenious!
> ;-)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> So do we cast on 9? 3 on each end and then the 3 for the start!! do we do a few rows of garter first? this is what I am thinking..LOL I searched for the longest time for your last post on this that tells us but just couldn't find it.. and I need off the computer in 5 mins..


Sorry for the hassle.

The beginning is:
Cast on 5 stitches
Row 1&2 Knit
Row 3 K1M1K1M1K1M1K1M1K1
Row 4 Knit
Start every row from 5 onwards with Sl1 purlwise .
Every even row except for the garter stitch borders is purl.

I hope this is OK now. I did MK1 as YOs but feel free to use your preferred method.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> So you are designing two patterns at the same time. Ingenious!
> ;-)


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi all, trying to keep up, but 2 flower girl dresses are calling my name.
> 
> Just wanted to add this little "techno skill" I learned a while back in case you haven't seen it.
> 
> ...


Thanks DFL!! I have it saved on my desktop.. it will come in handy nearly every week!! day?? !! and on some occasions every hour.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sorry for the hassle.
> 
> The beginning is:
> Cast on 5 stitches
> ...


Thanks Norma I knew you had written this down but I had scanned the LP and couldn't find it!! I hope your re-writing this will help others too  I like the lacy edge so I will use your YO method too ... 
Now I 'm off.. LOL I can find more ways to stay on the computer..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sorry for the hassle.
> 
> The beginning is:
> Cast on 5 stitches
> ...


or row 3 could be written as (K1, M1) 4 times, K1. I find that easier to follow.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Sorry for the hassle.
> 
> The beginning is:
> Cast on 5 stitches
> ...


 :thumbup: Thank you!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> or row 3 could be written as (K1, M1) 4 times, K1. I find that easier to follow.


You are quite right :thumbup: I wrote it as I knitted it :roll:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Enjoy your trip to Fire Mountain Gems Ronie. I love their catalog. The store would be dangerous for me, lol.

I am going out of town myself this weekend to a helicopter gathering. We go to lunch in the helos to a BBQ restaurant that mows their field next to the parking lot for us. It is so cool. We stop traffic, lol. I am hopeful that I will be able to get a lesson or two in as I have not flown for months  The guys go for morning coffee at a Shell gas station two miles away from the flight line, landing in a clearing next to it. Twenty minutes to pre-flight, less than five to get there, and a cup of gas station coffee. They all love it. I am the only girl pilot so I don't go but that is ok. I'll be taking my girlfriends for lunch once I finally get my license (flight instructor lives in Alabama, I live in south Florida so getting together is a challenge). During the day we go flying, do maintenance on someone's helicopter, and at night we all sit around a fire and talk flying. It is a really great weekend.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Melanie! I am still in the "Hoping we can go" stage!! at least I have him thinking about it... 

Your weekend sounds amazing!! Have a great time... I'm sure you will be turning some heads!! and wow what a sound you must make in town..lol.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--your flying weekend sounds terrific. I keep forgetting that you have much warmer weather than up north. Soak in some sun for us.

Ronie--if your getaway weekend happens, you will provide detailed notes on Fire Mt Gemstones. So great to live close enough to major distributor to actually visit the site. 

Norma--I think sharing your design process here with us is great. We all learn from it. I would also like to note that Craftsy has a workshop on writing patterns which was free when I signed up for it. You might like to check that out.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks Tanya. I will :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You are quite right :thumbup: I wrote it as I knitted it :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, love that scarf you posted 5, yes, 5 pages back. 

DFL, I'm good with charts only.  Thanks to you.

Linda, I've been fighting sinus stuff this week. I am finally coming out on top. Hope you do soon too.



Ronie said:


> What I love about this pattern is that you make 9 of them and put them together.. each one takes about a hour or so to make.. depending on how fast you get with it.. its a very easy pattern.. and then you have a square.. you then make more of those squares to make the larger piece.. this is such a portable project that a person could take it anywhere.. just toss in a few balls or 'stash' yarn and your off!! it can also have a different stitch pattern in the middle of each one for a different fun affect! Now that my ball winder has been replaced I will work on it some more and I'll share some pictures.. I'd like to get at least a square of 9 made up.. I'd like to see how large they are: ) possibly for a lap rug only 4 or 6 would be needed...


Ronie, anxiously waiting. I think when I get my Shipwreck done, I may start on this. I was really interested when you first posted. To hear you say that it's easy, just makes the itch that much stronger.  Could be a car project?? Maybe-perhaps?

Melanie, what fun!! So besides bicycles you are into helicopters. Very cool!! Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am still at the stage where I prefer to have written instructions- and will write out a chart if they are not given- to have the written all ready would be wonderful- thanks for asking, DFL!


DFL, I prefer written instructions too, please. I like to refer to the charts to see the design. Just cannot see the symbols clearly, even with a magnifying glass. Thanks for asking and for all your work.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sorry for the hassle.
> 
> The beginning is:
> Cast on 5 stitches
> ...


No problem, no hassle. It is reassuring to know I am not alone with things.

:wink:


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

tamarque said:


> DFL--
> 
> As for charts vs written pattern instructions? I like both altho generally work off charts. I like the written to verify some instructions that a chart may not explain clearly enough for me which happens on occasion. But I can work from whatever you provide.


This is me too! I much prefer the chart, but sometimes need a little hint from the written. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, love that scarf you posted 5, yes, 5 pages back.
> 
> DFL, I'm good with charts only.  Thanks to you.
> 
> ...


Most definitely a car project ...

I have been having fun knitting Norma's chart!! I had so much to do before I could sit down with it..

I'll post pictures when I get more of it done.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, :thumbup: I can't wait!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Most definitely a car project ...
> 
> I have been having fun knitting Norma's chart!! I had so much to do before I could sit down with it..
> 
> I'll post pictures when I get more of it done.


Can't wait to see it! 

I'm still trying to finish up a couple of other projects before starting another one, but I may just give into temptation!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--give me some help with your chart here. I messed up my day so began working your charts. Chart 1 worked just fine. But first row of Chart 2 stitch count does not match the stitch count from Chart 1. I have 27 st + 6 selvedge = 33 which matches the first chart. But Chart 2 begins with only 21 st in the main body--a 6 st difference? What am I missing something here?

Maybe someone else has an answer?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Enjoy your trip to Fire Mountain Gems Ronie. I love their catalog. The store would be dangerous for me, lol.
> 
> I am going out of town myself this weekend to a helicopter gathering. We go to lunch in the helos to a BBQ restaurant that mows their field next to the parking lot for us. It is so cool. We stop traffic, lol. I am hopeful that I will be able to get a lesson or two in as I have not flown for months  The guys go for morning coffee at a Shell gas station two miles away from the flight line, landing in a clearing next to it. Twenty minutes to pre-flight, less than five to get there, and a cup of gas station coffee. They all love it. I am the only girl pilot so I don't go but that is ok. I'll be taking my girlfriends for lunch once I finally get my license (flight instructor lives in Alabama, I live in south Florida so getting together is a challenge). During the day we go flying, do maintenance on someone's helicopter, and at night we all sit around a fire and talk flying. It is a really great weekend.


Two fun and interesting weekends we get to live through vicariously! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> With my shawl I was now ready to start knitting-or thinking about it anyway.
> I decided to make a triangle shape ( it was the easiest to workout the maths-I know am chicken!).
> I used Posh Yarns Gretchen Heavy Lace 650 yds 600mtrs 55% Blue Faced Leicester and 45% silk and 3.75mm/5 US needles. I am sorry I haven't a picture of my yarn but I didn't know I was going to use this as a topic when I started.
> Cast on 5 stitches
> ...


Tanya I ran it to that also... These charts fit together but will not make a diamond at the bottom...

I did a slower search and finally found this post.. LOL This is in the middle of page 27.. I thought the chart would follow.. I knew after that it doesn't do that!! (pictures following quote reply posts)


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Enjoy your trip to Fire Mountain Gems Ronie. I love their catalog. The store would be dangerous for me, lol.
> 
> I am going out of town myself this weekend to a helicopter gathering. We go to lunch in the helos to a BBQ restaurant that mows their field next to the parking lot for us. It is so cool. We stop traffic, lol. I am hopeful that I will be able to get a lesson or two in as I have not flown for months  The guys go for morning coffee at a Shell gas station two miles away from the flight line, landing in a clearing next to it. Twenty minutes to pre-flight, less than five to get there, and a cup of gas station coffee. They all love it. I am the only girl pilot so I don't go but that is ok. I'll be taking my girlfriends for lunch once I finally get my license (flight instructor lives in Alabama, I live in south Florida so getting together is a challenge). During the day we go flying, do maintenance on someone's helicopter, and at night we all sit around a fire and talk flying. It is a really great weekend.


Oh, that sounds like so much fun. I used to live in southern Alabama, loved it. Went on a helicopter ride when we were in the Smokie's years ago. I got to sit up front next to the pilot. It was a blast. You go girl!!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm a little confused. Question was asked about charts & written. I would be good to work just from charts but maybe a little written info. This would be different than the MKAL, I take it? What is the chart for? Thanks.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Susan, DragonflyLace is going to host the Lace Party sometime this fall. She is preparing something for us.  She is the one who asked the question, wanting to provide both written and charts if needed.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> I'm a little confused. Question was asked about charts & written. I would be good to work just from charts but maybe a little written info. This would be different than the MKAL, I take it? What is the chart for? Thanks.


Later in the Fall DFL is going to host a session.. she is working on a pattern that we found called Fushia I think.. I'll find it and post a link.. Well she is re-writting some parts of it and wanted to know what we prefer to knit from!  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fuchsia-flowers


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--give me some help with your chart here. I messed up my day so began working your charts. Chart 1 worked just fine. But first row of Chart 2 stitch count does not match the stitch count from Chart 1. I have 27 st + 6 selvedge = 33 which matches the first chart. But Chart 2 begins with only 21 st in the main body--a 6 st difference? What am I missing something here?
> 
> Maybe someone else has an answer?


You are quite right, Tanya. I didn't alter chart 2 and I should have done. I am afraid I shall have to do it tomorrow as I have just started with a really bad attack of diverticulitis. I will return with updates tomorrow. Please don't knit any more until I have sorted it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...I have just started with a really bad attack of diverticulitis...


Hope you are feeling better fast.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You are quite right, Tanya. I didn't alter chart 2 and I should have done. I am afraid I shall have to do it tomorrow as I have just started with a really bad attack of diverticulitis. I will return with updates tomorrow. Please don't knit any more until I have sorted it.


So sorry for your health issue. I know that it can be very painful. Please take care of yourself.

Glad you verified my experience. I was afraid of sounding critical to your efforts but my head was spinning counting and recounting the stitches to see where I had gone wrong.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, take care and get better.

Ronie, I had forgotten how beautiful that fushia was.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya I ran it to that also... These charts fit together but will not make a diamond at the bottom...
> 
> I did a slower search and finally found this post.. LOL This is in the middle of page 27.. I thought the chart would follow.. I knew after that it doesn't do that!! (pictures following quote reply posts)


The problem is the 2 charts are off by about 6 stitches and do not fit together. I did work off those charts on P. 27. What did you do to marry the charts? I can figure something out for the first row but all rows would have to change in Chart 2.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> ...This would be different than the MKAL, I take it? ...


Susan, I am sure that it has been a bit difficult to follow all of the threads & asides that are part of the normal fare here. Some LP members have been here for years & know one another quite well. Others of us are newer, some even very new. So if sometimes we seem to be speaking in riddles, don't hesitate to ask. For instance, we frequently refer to WIPs which span 2 parties. (or much longer even!)
You do seem to be quite comfortable here, though.
Okay - so a note about the MKAL...
Some of us are very acquisitive & "have eyes bigger than our bellies" when it comes to judging what we are capable of accomplishing - not mentioning any names, now, but I'd take the Fifth - except I am Canadian & it doesn't apply to me.
So don't feel any pressure to do any of the things that we share here.
However, it seems like several people are interested in joining the MKAL that you are referring to & it will be great fun, based on past experience. It will not be held here - it's on Ravelry - but we will discuss it here, for sure.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

A teaser for sure.  Latest project in the sink. More pics to follow tomorrow after it's dry.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ... I have just started with a really bad attack of diverticulitis. I will return with updates tomorrow. Please don't knit any more until I have sorted it.


You take care, Norma. We will be here when you are ready.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> A teaser for sure.  Latest project in the sink. More pics to follow tomorrow after it's dry.


Stinker! That is a beautiful photo!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Susan, I am sure that it has been a bit difficult to follow all of the threads & asides that are part of the normal fare here. Some LP members have been here for years & know one another quite well. Others of us are newer, some even very new. So if sometimes we seem to be speaking in riddles, don't hesitate to ask. For instance, we frequently refer to WIPs which span 2 parties. (or much longer even!)
> You do seem to be quite comfortable here, though.
> Okay - so a note about the MKAL...
> Some of us are very acquisitive & "have eyes bigger than our bellies" when it comes to judging what we are capable of accomplishing - not mentioning any names, now, but I'd take the Fifth - except I am Canadian & it doesn't apply to me.
> ...


Thank you and please know that you have made me laugh, right out loud, too. I am trying to keep up with all of you. I watch Toni's class and now 2 LP''s. You all seem to be wonderful friends and that's just the best!! Thank you for letting me in. I have much to learn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Norma, Hope you are feeling better soon.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

The more the merrier, Susan.  Glad you are here.



Toni said:


> Stinker! That is a beautiful photo!


Thanks.  I got the cardinals at a house I clean. I kept whipping the camera out, hoping for a good one. But most of the time they were gone, by the time I snapped the picture. Finally, I got one.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DFL, I prefer charts, but sometimes it is nice to,have written instructions to refer to, if you run into a problem.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are unwell, Norma- hopefully it won't linger.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

TLL said:


> You take care, Norma. We will be here when you are ready.


Hope you are feeling well soon, Norma.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Later in the Fall DFL is going to host a session.. she is working on a pattern that we found called Fushia I think.. I'll find it and post a link.. Well she is re-writting some parts of it and wanted to know what we prefer to knit from!  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fuchsia-flowers


It's gorgeous. May be too hard for me unless I can do something simpler before DFL hosts in the Fall, and if I do decide to work this, I'm pretty sure I'll need written too. Thanks ladies for explaining what's going on.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my, so much has gone on since I last checked in! 
Let's see what I can remember. 

DFL, I look forward to what you have in store for us. I love to work from your charts but sometimes still need to check in with the written too,

Now I will go backwards. Susan, there IS so much to learn and that is what is so much fun being part of this group.

Norma, hope you will be okay. Please take care and feel better soon.

Wow Bev, those colors are just gorgeous! Can't wait to see it out of the tub
Great picture - not easy to get a picture of a cardinal so close. Looks so pretty in that tree.

I have joined the MKAL, will see if I actually will do it.

Ronie, so glad your new boss recognizes your skills and has given you more time. Glad you like the job too! 

I know I left a lot out, but that's all my brain can remember right now


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Susan--just think of how it feels to walk into a new group anyplace. It takes a bit of time to get who's who and how the culture of the group works. We really have only 1 unwritten rule which is what makes the group work so well: Respect and kindness. After that, everything seems to go.

Don't sell yourself short in trying new patterns. If you are interested in something, then go for it as we are all here to answer questions and lend support. There are patterns that stump us all as the Random Monet did for a few days as we collectively worked out the kinks in our understanding of it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> The problem is the 2 charts are off by about 6 stitches and do not fit together. I did work off those charts on P. 27. What did you do to marry the charts? I can figure something out for the first row but all rows would have to change in Chart 2.


I just stopped until we heard from Norma...

Norma please take care.. it isn't going anywhere.. when you can update for us we will be ready... its more important that you feel better soon 

Great explanation Jane!!

Bev what a tease!! those colors are beautiful... I love the cardinal too ... I have a collection of them  mostly for Christmas time but a few stay out all year.. once I can get the bird cage out of the attic and 'shabby chic'd' I would love to have them in there at Christmas.. with some evergreen..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--Have been really curious about that Transition yarn color way. Your teaser color looks beautiful.

The cardinal photo is wonderful. 

BTW--my Cherry Tree Hill yarn came today. I think I love it. A rust colorway and a deep maroon colorway. Forgot how large the skeins were: 1050 yds each skein of a loosely spun lace wt. Yum!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--Have been really curious about that Transition yarn color way. Your teaser color looks beautiful.
> 
> The cardinal photo is wonderful.
> 
> BTW--my Cherry Tree Hill yarn came today. I think I love it. A rust colorway and a deep maroon colorway. Forgot how large the skeins were: 1050 yds each skein of a loosely spun lace wt. Yum!


that sounds wonderful.. I love those colors..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--Have been really curious about that Transition yarn color way. Your teaser color looks beautiful.
> 
> The cardinal photo is wonderful.
> 
> BTW--my Cherry Tree Hill yarn came today. I think I love it. A rust colorway and a deep maroon colorway. Forgot how large the skeins were: 1050 yds each skein of a loosely spun lace wt. Yum!


Thanks. Can you get photos? Would love to see your yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I just stopped until we heard from Norma...
> 
> Okay. The way you wrote I thought you had a solution. I can wait till Norma feels ready to update.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks. Can you get photos? Would love to see your yarn.


Oh, I knew you (and others) would want to see the yarn. Maybe tomorrow when I have the patience to work with this way too slow computer to process the photos and download it to KP.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Latest project in the sink. ...


Oh, yes - very promising!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Oh my, so much has gone on since I last checked in!
> Let's see what I can remember.
> 
> DFL, I look forward to what you have in store for us. I love to work from your charts but sometimes still need to check in with the written too,
> ...


I would like to re-iterate all of what Caryn says here. 
Ronie did you get your much needed rain the other day? It is pouring out here with the first lightning and thunder of the year ( that I am aware of anyway. I know they say sometimes there is snow thunder but I don't believe that I have ever experienced that). And this is supposed to turn to 1 inch of snow by morning. YUCK. 
Oh I remmeber something else. The shawl from Fiesta yarns definitely looked to me that it needed to be blocked badly. It might not be to bad once blocked. 
Ok time to knit for a few minutes.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Question, we have not yet seen Norma's completed shawl yet, have we? Only the start to the pattern and the test swatches?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Norma, Hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> Sue


Me, too, Norma. Sending you healing hugs!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> DFL, I prefer charts, but sometimes it is nice to,have written instructions to refer to, if you run into a problem.
> 
> Sue


DFL - I agree with Sue on this.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Question, we have not yet seen Norma's completed shawl yet, have we? Only the start to the pattern and the test swatches?


Not yet, just the pattern and swatches.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon Norma. 

Nothing like new yarn to make you smile Tanya.

Love the cardinals Bev.

Susan, like others posted, just ask if one of us writes something you don't understand. For example, if someone talks about their MV, this is the Magic Vest pattern that some were (or still are) working on a few Lace Parties back. And we do love to see photos of what you have done or are working on, or just your balls of yarn, lol. 

I just checked the weather for the weekend as I am packing tonight. Ugh, a cold front. I know you gals up in northern climes don't have any sympathy for me but the *only* two days I will be in Lake City it will be in the 60's during the day and 40's at night. It should be high 70's days and mid 60's nights. Monday is back to normal. Really? I'm gonna have to wear gloves during my flight lessons? Whine and moan, gripe and grouse. And the only knitting will be on the one hour plane ride. Ok, done whining and moaning. 

I do have a project in the works, not knitting though. My niece is getting married so I get to make myself a new dress! Yippee! I have narrowed it down to six patterns. I'll go fabric shopping (or hit my fabric stash, yep, got one of those too, right next to the yarn stash) and find something I really like and choose the pattern that works best with it. 

Have a great night all,

Melanie


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Later in the Fall DFL is going to host a session.. she is working on a pattern that we found called Fushia I think.. I'll find it and post a link.. Well she is re-writting some parts of it and wanted to know what we prefer to knit from!  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fuchsia-flowers


Thanks for the response Ronie...yes that is what I am asking. This lovely shawl is in charts only and I am going to try to adapt it. By the way...crafty, noticed you are from Arkansas...what part. I was born and raised in Hot Springs.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Hope you feel better soon Norma.
> 
> Nothing like new yarn to make you smile Tanya.
> 
> ...


I didn't know what MV was, but now I do. Darn winter anyway, it just doesn't want to leave. We were 81 yesterday and then the bad weather arrived. Finally got up to 53 today and going down to mid 30's the next 3 nights. I bet you have a bead stash too and forgot to mention it. Have fun even if it is a little chilly.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> I didn't know what MV was, but now I do. Darn winter anyway, it just doesn't want to leave. We were 81 yesterday and then the bad weather arrived. Finally got up to 53 today and going down to mid 30's the next 3 nights. I bet you have a bead stash too and forgot to mention it. Have fun even if it is a little chilly.


Yep, a bead stash but since beads are so small it does not take up much room. Unless I went with Ronie to the Fire Mountain Gem store. Then I would need some extra bins.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Yep, a bead stash but since beads are so small it does not take up much room. Unless I went with Ronie to the Fire Mountain Gem store. Then I would need some extra bins.


I don't have a bead stash either. Have lot's of ww yarn. I need blocking mats and wires and definitely need fingering and lace weight yarn. I need a lot of things. All in good time...all in good time.

I bet Ronie is going to be thought of this weekend and we'll all be anxious to hear & see what she comes home with.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> I don't have a bead stash either. Have lot's of ww yarn. ...all in good time.
> 
> I bet Ronie is going to be thought of this weekend and we'll all be anxious to hear & see what she comes home with.


Just wait, Susan. It won't be long and you will - just like the rest of us.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Just wait, Susan. It won't be long and you will - just like the rest of us.


Bwahahahahaha!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here's a funny--sort of: I don't do beads. I have no bead stash, right. Whoops. What is that container filled with blue beads? Oh, and that one with turquoise beads from decades ago? Oh, jeez, look at these beads from my jewelry and macrame days of yore! And the beads used for buttons on kids sweaters. Hmm, guess even I have a bead stash of sorts. Hahaha


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't do beads either, and still, there are a few lurking about the place... I do love beads, just not fiddling with them!And, Tanya... mentioning macramé reminded me of my macramé phase!! It was fun to do, and pretty cheap... and a few beads got in there. I quickly ran out of things I wanted to make, though. A person can only have so many hanging plant holders!!!! : )


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

DFL... so happy to see you back here!! 

I'm all for charts... you taught me well. I was one of the nay sayers to begin with... the charts seemed much too mysterious at first. But once I understood the symbols and colors, I was off to the races!!! I still hate nupps though. Just sayin'! : ) : )


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here's a funny--sort of: I don't do beads. I have no bead stash, right. Whoops. What is that container filled with blue beads? Oh, and that one with turquoise beads from decades ago? Oh, jeez, look at these beads from my jewelry and macrame days of yore! And the beads used for buttons on kids sweaters. Hmm, guess even I have a bead stash of sorts. Hahaha


Let's see. . .stash. Yep, definitely stash. Yarn stash, and a bead stash. A stash of sorts when it come to knitting project bags. Got to have a cute little fabric bag to put my projects in. Oh, yes, I have a sweater stash also, full of lovely sweaters in gorgeous fiber waiting to be unraveled and used in a new WIP and put in one of those knitting project bags with a pattern. Yep, I got stash.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> DFL... so happy to see you back here!!
> 
> I'm all for charts... you taught me well. I was one of the nay sayers to begin with... the charts seemed much too mysterious at first. But once I understood the symbols and colors, I was off to the races!!! I still hate nupps though. Just sayin'! : ) : )


Charts intimidated me at first, too. But they reminded me of architectural blueprints which I taught myself to read with their symbols and diagrams and learning to read them in a systematic manner. Love the way we can use skills learned in one arena of life can be applied to something seemingly so different.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> I don't do beads either, and still, there are a few lurking about the place... I do love beads, just not fiddling with them!And, Tanya... mentioning macramé reminded me of my macramé phase!! It was fun to do, and pretty cheap... and a few beads got in there. I quickly ran out of things I wanted to make, though. A person can only have so many hanging plant holders!!!! : )


I did macrame jewelry to some extent as well as the proverbial plant hanger. I quite for a couple of reasons. First was my desire to make large wall hangings and explore the medium but had no place to work. And Second was a change in my life which meant I needed to work full time while becoming a single parent with full-time children. I actually still have a plant hanger, in use today, that survived my house fire in 1985. It is messy but one of the very few things that I have from before that period. If I could create a work space for macrame can see getting back into it again. I liked the largeness of the its dimensions as well as its small scale applications.

Edit: and just remembering the found objects I used for beads. Saved food seeds like dates, peaches, etc. Would drill holes in them and spray them with acrylic or poly and use them in macrame hangings and even earrings. Also had found polished shells from the beach which I had a dentist drill holes with a diamond bit. They made beautiful jewelry. Nice memories.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Opps, sorry. I forgot my pattern stash.  That you all feed so voraciously.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I still am using a macrame plant holder I made nearly forty years ago., and it does have beads. I still have a beaded macrame Christmas tree, but everything else has long since gone. 
It's funny how crafts have fads. I also did ceramics in the 70s, of which a ceramic Christmas tree with "lights" is one of the few pieces I have left. The only craft that has remained constant over all those years for me is...guess what..knitting. Still knitting after 60 years.

Sue


vermontmary said:


> I don't do beads either, and still, there are a few lurking about the place... I do love beads, just not fiddling with them!And, Tanya... mentioning macramé reminded me of my macramé phase!! It was fun to do, and pretty cheap... and a few beads got in there. I quickly ran out of things I wanted to make, though. A person can only have so many hanging plant holders!!!! : )


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I do too, hanging just near me, here in my nook!

Sue


tamarque said:


> I actually still have a plant hanger, in use today.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I still am using a macrame plant holder...


I am pretty sure that I have one poked away somewhere but I still have a couple of wall hangings up - one really nice one that my sister made with driftwood worked into it.


> I also did ceramics in the 70s, of which a ceramic Christmas tree with "lights" ...


Me, too, on both counts.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I still am using a macrame plant holder I made nearly forty years ago., and it does have beads. I still have a beaded macrame Christmas tree, but everything else has long since gone.
> It's funny how crafts have fads. I also did ceramics in the 70s, of which a ceramic Christmas tree with "lights" is one of the few pieces I have left. The only craft that has remained constant over all those years for me is...guess what..knitting. Still knitting after 60 years.
> 
> Sue


My last plant hanger is probably somewhere about, but I haven't seen it in a long time. I stopped using it when we moved into a house with such high ceilings that it was impractical to mess with hanging my plants... I tried for a while, but gave up!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I did macrame jewelry to some extent as well as the proverbial plant hanger. I quite for a couple of reasons. First was my desire to make large wall hangings and explore the medium but had no place to work. And Second was a change in my life which meant I needed to work full time while becoming a single parent with full-time children. I actually still have a plant hanger, in use today, that survived my house fire in 1985. It is messy but one of the very few things that I have from before that period. If I could create a work space for macrame can see getting back into it again. I liked the largeness of the its dimensions as well as its small scale applications.
> 
> Edit: and just remembering the found objects I used for beads. Saved food seeds like dates, peaches, etc. Would drill holes in them and spray them with acrylic or poly and use them in macrame hangings and even earrings. Also had found polished shells from the beach which I had a dentist drill holes with a diamond bit. They made beautiful jewelry. Nice memories.


I think you stuck to it longer than I did. I'd love to see some of the jewelry you made then!! It was a nice casual kind of craft, and very flexible in what you could make it do. From long rope-type things wound together in various ways to actual lacy fabric. I never tried using thread or anything really thin... cotton string was more satisfying!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just found this pattern which is a favorite of mine-not lace except for a bit of detail on the shoulder/arm. Never saw this as a free pattern before:

http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_FreePattern_Blish.pdf


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> I think you stuck to it longer than I did. I'd love to see some of the jewelry you made then!! It was a nice casual kind of craft, and very flexible in what you could make it do. From long rope-type things wound together in various ways to actual lacy fabric. I never tried using thread or anything really thin... cotton string was more satisfying!!!


Wish I could share my old work but it is no longer. Lost much in my house fire in 1985 and gave much of it away for gifts or sold for political fundraisers. Don't even have photos anymore.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> My last plant hanger is probably somewhere about, but I haven't seen it in a long time. I stopped using it when we moved into a house with such high ceilings that it was impractical to mess with hanging my plants... I tried for a while, but gave up!


I hang plants, or did, from wrought iron plant hangers which come in many shapes and sizes. Kind of like the earthy look of them. I would also consider using transparent fishing line which is very strong and relatively invisible. Now that would make a dramatic effect to have a plant hanging mid-room or away from a wall without seeing the hanging cord from which a plant hanger could be attached.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

My bead stash is not yarn-worthy. All the beads are either very small or have tiny holes as I use them for beading my belly dance costumes. I can force some of them onto lace weight though. I also have a nice little stash of loose sequins.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, you will have to post some pics of your belly dance costumes. I, for one would love to see them.
Sue


MissMelba said:


> My bead stash is not yarn-worthy. All the beads are either very small or have tiny holes as I use them for beading my belly dance costumes. I can force some of them onto lace weight though. I also have a nice little stash of loose sequins.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Free pattern until 29th. I have made several of her shawls and really like them. I am going to do another MKAl with her that starts on 1st April.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crawl-shawl-2

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am sorry everyone. I was rough last night and in a lot of pain but by lunchtime today I am just very tired and weak. I have sorted out the problem. The only problem was what DH calls operator error. Chart 1 isn't what i knitted at all. I copied out an early trail instead of the final one :thumbdown: :evil: That was last week so no excuses for being ill then!
Here are the right charts. I deserve a telling off.
There probably more mistakes but I have knitted it so I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie I'm sorry it won't be as warm as you wanted.. I do feel that in these higher elevations that the 60's feels pretty good.. we don't use a jacket when it gets that high .. maybe elevation is the wrong word.. the upper States?? up North!! there we go... Either way you are going to have a great time... bring some warm clothes 

Yep I have all those stashes too.. plus the magazines to accompany them.. LOL I also have a plaster old world Santa that I am painting. He's been a WIP for maybe 12 years now..LOL Love you realization that you actually do have a bead stash Tanya!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> A teaser for sure.  Latest project in the sink. More pics to follow tomorrow after it's dry.


Great!! I love to be teased :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your good wishes. I am going to have a nap now :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Free pattern until 29th...


I saw this the other day but didn't even notice that it was Mona's design - nor did I notice the free code. Thanks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry everyone....
> Here are the right charts...


Don't worry - you need some rest time, I think.
The leaves are pretty.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Free pattern until 29th. I have made several of her shawls and really like them. I am going to do another MKAl with her that starts on 1st April.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crawl-shawl-2
> 
> Sue


OOh, like this one much. Love the slip stitch technique and the variations in patterning. Thanx


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I still am using a macrame plant holder I made nearly forty years ago., and it does have beads. I still have a beaded macrame Christmas tree, but everything else has long since gone.
> It's funny how crafts have fads. I also did ceramics in the 70s, of which a ceramic Christmas tree with "lights" is one of the few pieces I have left. The only craft that has remained constant over all those years for me is...guess what..knitting. Still knitting after 60 years.
> 
> Sue


I always wanted to do pottery--time/money/space were prohibitive but still gravitate towards good pottery at craft fairs.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This Orenburg Shawl pattern is free for today only with the code:
#fridayfreebie
http://www.jriede.com/friday-freebies-orenburg-meets-germany-free-shawl-knitting-pattern/


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very pretty shawl and nice poncho patterns.. 

Thanks Norma I have it printed off.. I'll just have to tink a few rows.. its still small so no problems.. I love the design this makes  I am using the white bamboo/silk I got a month ago... we are going back to the same place tomorrow... so I can pick some more up... 

We decided last night that a trip out of town like that is best done when he goes back to getting Friday off.. its a good 4 hour drive.. and he is working 50+ hours a week.. he needs some 'Chill' time  but you never know with my husband.. sometimes he surprises me.. I did get him to say that is was something he wants to do.. and his Sis wants us to come for a visit soon... fingers crossed


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, you do deserve a talking to.  You are doing a great job! It's a learning process for all. And those patterns that are finished often have mistakes that have to be corrected. Thank you for not setting the bar so high that we might hesitate to try ourselves. Pat yourself on the back and rest easy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Norma... It's a learning process for all. And those patterns that are finished often have mistakes that have to be corrected....


We are all your test knitters.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

we were talking about macrame My sister had a owl it was very large and it was a wall hanging.. they were so popular.. a few of those would sell very nice in a craft stall... even i they were made smaller for hot pads or even key rings or jewelry.. Owl's are so popular right now!

I have a plant hanger but everyone hits their heads on it! I need to put a different hook up in a place that is out of everyone's way.. or maybe use it outside.. by my front door.. I think that is what I'll do with it.. I have a planter out there.. I can buy a new plant today. A nice bunch of Pansy's would look nice


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We are all your test knitters.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: and we get to play with it while you design it!!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry everyone. I was rough last night and in a lot of pain but by lunchtime today I am just very tired and weak. I have sorted out the problem. The only problem was what DH calls operator error. Chart 1 isn't what i knitted at all. I copied out an early trail instead of the final one :thumbdown: :evil: That was last week so no excuses for being ill then!
> Here are the right charts. I deserve a telling off.
> There probably more mistakes but I have knitted it so I am keeping my fingers crossed.


The piece you knitted is spectacular Norma! I'm looking forward to trying it!

I hope you feel much better soon, and then do something nice for yourself -- just for being yourself!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This Orenburg Shawl pattern is free for today only with the code:
> #fridayfreebie
> http://www.jriede.com/friday-freebies-orenburg-meets-germany-free-shawl-knitting-pattern/


Got it!!! thanks I have not done a square one yet!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I have not done a square one yet!


Me, neither & my first round one is still on the needles.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> We are all your test knitters.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry everyone. I was rough last night and in a lot of pain but by lunchtime today I am just very tired and weak. I have sorted out the problem. The only problem was what DH calls operator error. Chart 1 isn't what i knitted at all. I copied out an early trail instead of the final one :thumbdown: :evil: That was last week so no excuses for being ill then!
> Here are the right charts. I deserve a telling off.
> There probably more mistakes but I have knitted it so I am keeping my fingers crossed.


This is so pretty, Norma. Get some rest and feel better soon.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Me, neither & my first round one is still on the needles.


I just looked at the Orenburg shawl.. it looks pretty easy.. 1 chart has all the middle design.. very clever since it looks like 3 different charts at first glance.. then the edging is pretty simple too ..


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Very pretty shawl and nice poncho patterns..
> 
> Thanks Norma I have it printed off.. I'll just have to tink a few rows.. its still small so no problems.. I love the design this makes  I am using the white bamboo/silk I got a month ago... we are going back to the same place tomorrow... so I can pick some more up...
> 
> We decided last night that a trip out of town like that is best done when he goes back to getting Friday off.. its a good 4 hour drive.. and he is working 50+ hours a week.. he needs some 'Chill' time  but you never know with my husband.. sometimes he surprises me.. I did get him to say that is was something he wants to do.. and his Sis wants us to come for a visit soon... fingers crossed


My fingers are crossed for you too. It's fun to get excited for other's.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, you do deserve a talking to.  You are doing a great job! It's a learning process for all. And those patterns that are finished often have mistakes that have to be corrected. Thank you for not setting the bar so high that we might hesitate to try ourselves. Pat yourself on the back and rest easy.


Absolutely!!! It is great talking to you😊


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A free cowl pattern with "instructions for making any size with any weight of yarn."
Rounds of Rainbows by 10 Hours or Less
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rounds-of-rainbows


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad you are getting better Norma


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We're you able to download it or did you have to give all your info for it to be shipped? I couldn't see where to just download.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I just looked at the Orenburg shawl.. it looks pretty easy.. 1 chart has all the middle design.. very clever since it looks like 3 different charts at first glance.. then the edging is pretty simple too ..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We're you able to download it or did you have to give all your info for it to be shipped? I couldn't see where to just download.
> 
> Sue


yes I got it!! they will send you a email and you can click on that.. I clicked on its name in the mailing part and got it then too... It is a lot of pages but only 2 with charts.. I feel that I could print the charts and start it by sitting at the computer.  this way I save the ink!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A free cowl pattern with "instructions for making any size with any weight of yarn."
> Rounds of Rainbows by 10 Hours or Less
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rounds-of-rainbows


Nice!! its in my library..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Another free shawl pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flagship-shawl

This is free until 11th April

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-fine-cowl
Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> We are all your test knitters.


I am grateful for my test knitters! It has taken a great deal of courage to go public! I will post some more tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have finally finished my Iolanthe!!
Here is a pic of it blocking. I hope to get time to get some pics of it released from the pins before I leave.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that is beautiful!! what a pretty little leaf motif too great job..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, that is beautiful. Looks really good.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I have finally finished my Iolanthe!!
> Here is a pic of it blocking. I hope to get time to get some pics of it released from the pins before I leave.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have finally finished my Iolanthe!!
> Here is a pic of it blocking. I hope to get time to get some pics of it released from the pins before I leave.


Wow! That is just gorgeous.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is beautiful!! what a pretty little leaf motif too great job..


Thank you 
I didn't get the beading right, though & when I realized that it wasn't what I had intended, I didn't want to have to frog so kept on with it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, that is beautiful. Looks really good.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nancy787 said:


> Wow! That is just gorgeous.


Thank you, Nancy


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful Iolanthe Jane 

And this is a great group for test knitting. We love to try new stuff and will certainly give you good feedback. I can't wait to try your shawl design. I know I have some beautiful yarn in my stash just waiting for this.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful Iolanthe Jane


Thank you 


> I can't wait to try your shawl design. ...


I hope to start on it when I get settled in France.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Limited time - beaded cowl & fingerless gloves: Hazy Sunday by Shannon Sanchez
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hazy-sunday
"This pattern has not been completely tested. I am offering it for FREE until April 15, 2015."

I was looking at some yarn in my stash yesterday that would work really well with this pattern.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have finally finished my Iolanthe!!
> Here is a pic of it blocking. I hope to get time to get some pics of it released from the pins before I leave.


Oh, pretty. I wonder if it is the gardener in me that is always attracted by lovely leaf shapes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Oh, pretty. I wonder if it is the gardener in me that is always attracted by lovely leaf shapes.


Well, on top of that it is Posh yarn called "Wisteria Lodge" but Dee said that she was thinking of African violets.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Pages and pages to catch up on. Norma , sorry you felt so poorly and eshlemania hope your sinuses are improving.
Goodness Miss melba you lead an interesting, exciting life - I'm feeling rather envious.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Norma glad you are getting the rest you need, glad you figured out what needed to be done with the pattern to make it work. It sure looks lovely in your sample. I started trying it out, but didn't read carefully and only was doing one side&#128078; so I had ripped it out and now I can start anew&#128516;.

I also have done the macrame and pottery! Still have some of my vases, but no macrame- too many moves. 

Jane, super work on that shawl. I love how you blocked it so evenly with the rods. Thanks for showing that.

Love that Orenburg shawl, and the mitts and cowl set! Got them in the library pattern stash


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. Looks nice. I have it in my library now.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Limited time - beaded cowl & fingerless gloves: Hazy Sunday by Shannon Sanchez
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hazy-sunday
> "This pattern has not been completely tested. I am offering it for FREE until April 15, 2015."
> 
> I was looking at some yarn in my stash yesterday that would work really well with this pattern.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is like the Water Lily pattern in the Haapsalu shawl book, especially when seen upside down.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Well, on top of that it is Posh yarn called "Wisteria Lodge" but Dee said that she was thinking of African violets.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Got it!!! thanks I have not done a square one yet!


Hmmmm. I am having trouble downloading. is there a "trick" to this? I did provide my email address and in the process adding my address - I can't get past the line for the state. Any ideas? Sad:-( it looks like I am the only one with a stumbling block today.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have finally finished my Iolanthe!!
> Here is a pic of it blocking. I hope to get time to get some pics of it released from the pins before I leave.


This is just gorgeous, Jane. Your work never ceases to amaze me You are just a natural for choosing patter, matching a good yarn for it and then doing perfect work.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It is like the Water Lily pattern in the Haapsalu shawl book, especially when seen upside down.
> 
> Sue


That is what I was going to say also. It sure does look like a Haapsula stitch. It is beautiful, Jane!!!

So many stashes, so many uses, so many things to do! Oh my! 

Melanie, one way to use your tiny beads for knitting would be to string them on thread and knit the thread with the yarn. Then you place the bead where you want it. 

Thank you for the updated pattern, Norma. I sure hope you feel better soon.

Thank you for all of the fun patterns added to my "stash".  For some reason the Orenburg sign up didn't like Minnesota. It is stuck on the state and I can not finish the sign up. I might have to reset my computer. Oh well. It is not like I don't have any patterns or resources to work from.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It is like the Water Lily pattern in the Haapsalu shawl book, especially when seen upside down.


Oh - yeah - I downloaded a pattern the other day & noticed that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, super work on that shawl. I love how you blocked it so evenly with the rods. ...


Thank you 
I sometimes just use the pins but decided to go with the wires since it is easier to adjust.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> This is just gorgeous, Jane. Your work never ceases to amaze me You are just a natural for choosing patter, matching a good yarn for it and then doing perfect work.


Oh, you are so kind 
It feels so reassuring to know that you think that.
It is great fun trying to pick out the right materials for the right design, isn't it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...It is beautiful, Jane!!!...


Thank you 
For those having trouble accessing that pattern, I can email it to you if you want.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have finally finished my Iolanthe!!
> Here is a pic of it blocking. I hope to get time to get some pics of it released from the pins before I leave.


Really beautiful, Jane!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Hmmmm. I am having trouble downloading. is there a "trick" to this? I did provide my email address and in the process adding my address - I can't get past the line for the state. Any ideas? Sad:-( it looks like I am the only one with a stumbling block today.


Jan and Toni maybe try again later.. it could be getting a lot of attention this morning.. a square one is not often seen.. I'm sure there are a lot of people downloading...

I hope you can get it to work for you.. the first time I tried my State disappeared but it took it the second try!!

I mailed off the Snow Drop to my Sister.. and the Book mark to my friend.. I can't even wrap my brain around the 2 closest women in my life having a stroke just weeks apart.. The _Great_ news is they are both doing very well...  

I pulled out the macrame hanger.. it is now hanging outside with some pansy planted in it!! I want it full and colorful.

My MV is being blocked. I didn't pin it out.. I just laid it down nice and flat. It will take a few days to dry with our foggy weather we've been having.. we did get over 3 inches of rain this week.. that is always helpful. 

I thought I would share this little guy that is at the South end of town.. He is called "Turtle Rock" when the tide is low he looks like he is climbing out of the creek! When it is high you can't see him... he just looks like a pile of rocks..  so it is a treat to get a good pic of him.. also I can see it is greening up around here.. the hills have some color to them


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Really beautiful, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Melanie, one way to use your tiny beads for knitting would be to string them on thread and knit the thread with the yarn. Then you place the bead where you want it.


Thanks for the tip 

Off to the airport. Have a fabulous weekend all!

Melanie


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the tip
> 
> Off to the airport. Have a fabulous weekend all!
> 
> Melanie


Have a great, fun weekend, Melanie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Hmmmm. I am having trouble downloading. is there a "trick" to this? I did provide my email address and in the process adding my address - I can't get past the line for the state. Any ideas? Sad:-( it looks like I am the only one with a stumbling block today.


Maybe it just doesn't like Minnesota. I was just on there now and couldn't get past that part either. :?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jan and Toni maybe try again later.. it could be getting a lot of attention this morning.. a square one is not often seen.. I'm sure there are a lot of people downloading...
> 
> I hope you can get it to work for you.. the first time I tried my State disappeared but it took it the second try!!
> 
> ...


I am so glad to hear your sister and friend are doing so well!!! What a relief for you to hear that, I bet. 

Pansies are so bright and cheery!

What a great picture of your turtle rock! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the tip
> 
> Off to the airport. Have a fabulous weekend all!
> 
> Melanie


You are welcome. Have fun!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jan and Toni maybe try again later.. it could be getting a lot of attention this morning.. a square one is not often seen.. I'm sure there are a lot of people downloading...
> 
> I hope you can get it to work for you.. the first time I tried my State disappeared but it took it the second try!!
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing your Magic Vest all blocked. 
Glad your sister and friend are recovering. I'm sure they will feel your love in those gifts you are sending. 
That rock really does look like a turtle


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, enjoy your weekend and be safe! Hope the weather turns out to be nicer than the forecast. You never know.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, have a wonderful weekend.

Norma, glad you are feeling better. Thanks for the updated pattern. 

Jane, love the cowl and fingerless mitts. I 'purchased' it today. Oh, also, that shawl is gorgeous!!! Love it! You always do an outstanding job.

Ronie, so glad your two friends are doing so well. They will appreciate your gifts, I know.

Right now, I am doing the Shipwreck in the evenings. I am working on some Winding Mitts and I cast on this morning for the 1698 Seaman's Cap. Man, it's going to be a warm one. My ears are always so cold, they will be nice and toasty in this one. 

Opps, got to get my latest off the blocking board and get pictures taken.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Off to the airport....


Have a good time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane,... that shawl is gorgeous!!! Love it! You always do an outstanding job...


Thank you so much, Bev


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is what I was going to say also. It sure does look like a Haapsula stitch. It is beautiful, Jane!!!
> 
> So many stashes, so many uses, so many things to do! Oh my!
> 
> ...


Well, at least it is the state and not just me


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Off to the airport. Have a fabulous weekend all! Melanie


Same to you, Melanie!!! What a terrific hobby Enjoy all the scenery and share the wonders.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jan and Toni maybe try again later.. it could be getting a lot of attention this morning.. a square one is not often seen.. I'm sure there are a lot of people downloading...
> 
> Trust me, I tried many times, probably only adding to an overwhelmed website.
> 
> I mailed off the Snow Drop to my Sister.. and the Book mark to my friend.. I can't even wrap my brain around the 2 closest women in my life having a stroke just weeks apart.. The _Great_ news is they are both doing very well...


Thankfully they are both doing well so far. Amazing how much they can do with so many medical issues. I am sure they will really appreciate your lovely gifts.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, that is so very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I love the rock, Ronie. Great photo. I am glad your sister and friend are improving :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are the pictures. The yarn is Transitions at www.stonebarnfibers.com The shawlette is a combination of two patterns-

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magrathea

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trillian-2


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I love it and it looks very good on you :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow, Bev! How very lovely!!!!! Very striking, indeed. Thanks for modeling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are the pictures.


As a matter of curiosity what yarn did you use, Bev? It seems to have a very slow and long colour change- most interesting. Most of the yarns I have seen have a much shorter length before the next colour.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, I added the website for the yarn after I did the pictures. Sorry about that. It's called Transitions and you find it at www.stonebarnfibers.com


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, I love it and it looks very good on you :thumbup:


Very pretty Bev, and it sure does look nice on you. Didn't you just finish blocking a shawlette...just this week? You're fast, girl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I added the website for the yarn after I did the pictures. Sorry about that. It's called Transitions and you find it at www.stonebarnfibers.com


Thanks Bev- you make a wonderful model for your creations!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are the pictures. The yarn is Transitions at www.stonebarnfibers.com The shawlette is a combination of two patterns-
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magrathea
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trillian-2


Ooooh such pretty color transitions and wonderful Lacey edge. I do love how you model it so we can see how it is worn. Looks great on you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, back from the wars today and trying to catch up. Really liked the Ben Matthews Flagship shawl but also like his scarf:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-flame-scarf

Am picking my way thru everyone's posts.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, I love it and it looks very good on you :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma. It was a pretty easy knit. And fun. I didn't want to stop, I wanted to see how the next row would change the color.



Jan said:


> Wow, Bev! How very lovely!!!!! Very striking, indeed. Thanks for modeling.


Thank you, Jan.  Couldn't wait to try it different ways.



Lurker 2 said:


> As a matter of curiosity what yarn did you use, Bev? It seems to have a very slow and long colour change- most interesting. Most of the yarns I have seen have a much shorter length before the next colour.


Julie, I ordered my skein on the phone. And the gal said that she had one lady order a green Transition-from Emerald green to a deep green. The lady was knitting in the evening and decided to stay up till the color changed. She was up all night the change was so gradual, she never noticed.

Thanks, Susan, I had been working on both at once. The capelet was my car project and the Transition was what I worked on at home. Then I ran out of Transition yarn, so finished the other while waiting.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bev- you make a wonderful model for your creations!


Thanks, I do love to figure out how to wear them. 

Thanks, Caryn. On of my DILs did the combining in one for herself. I found out how she did it. I love the fact that the two edgings are different. It catches the eye.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, that is so very pretty :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here are the pictures. ...


Totally gorgeous!! You really captured the sunset this time.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Okay, back from the wars today and trying to catch up. Really liked the Ben Matthews Flagship shawl but also like his scarf:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-flame-scarf
> 
> Am picking my way thru everyone's posts.


I've added this one to my library. Thanks


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are the pictures. The yarn is Transitions at www.stonebarnfibers.com The shawlette is a combination of two patterns-
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magrathea
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trillian-2


How very clever you are. Love the combined patterns, love the shape and love the colours. All in all - I love your shawl.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--am always blown away by the precision of your knitting. Gorgeous work and beautiful pattern/

Bev--those colors are as gorgeous as I anticipated. The pattern combo really shows off the yarn wonderfully--it is so vibrant and Springlike. And it looks great on you. I know what you mean about getting caught up in the color changes--it can become an obsession working with them. Changing patterns can be like that, too. Does keep us entertained and working.

Ronie--glad your sis and friend are recuperating. You have had some difficult times with health in your life lately. Hope Spring will bring healing to all.

Your turtle rock is great. Don't you love nature's humor. The area looks stunning.

Norma--thanx for the update. Your pic has a very soft affect to it and love the color. Will work on the new charts this evening. Take it slow and heal well.

Stopped by one of our HFS for lunch today and tasted the sample food being prepared. Today it was Red Lentil Dosha (Indian Pancake bread). Its texture was a cross betw crepes and Ethiopian flat breads. So delicious. Have the recipe if anyone would like.

Met with my favorite customers this a.m. and looks like there will be a small job as soon as I get the estimate done and organize my labor. Am very grateful this is coming thru. 

Too much eye candy folks. Can't make up my mind for a project..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that turned out amazing.. I love the color changes.. so vibrant too  It looks great on you 

I have the winters flame in my library.. I like that yarn because it is so soft.. but I certainly wouldn't call it super bulky!! LOL I did the MV in that and Waves of Atlantic and my ALB in that yarn.. it is really nice to work with


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love the rock, Ronie. Great photo. I am glad your sister and friend are improving :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Ronie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are the pictures. The yarn is Transitions at www.stonebarnfibers.com The shawlette is a combination of two patterns-
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magrathea
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trillian-2


It's gorgeous, Bev! Great job modeling all the ways to wear it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--thanx for the beading technique tip. Sounds close to something I might actually do. Question: Does using thread this way interfere with the lace fabric stretching?

I did not have a problem downloading the Orenburg. Since the pattern is deliver by computer why not try putting in a different State name and see if that helps.

Ronie--Anxious to see your MV off the blocking boards.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bev, beautiful - both design and color.
Ronie, love turtle rock. It is always so interesting when we find evidence of God's humor.
Melanie, have fun this weekend.

Has anyone seen what is supposed to be the latest fashion craze? Kerchiefs. They look like anything from a small bandanna to a small shawlette/cowl. Just shows fashion comes back. Weren't bandannas popular in the 50s? So I checked Ravelry and sure enough there were several pages. (7 pages of free patterns) Even some for our fur children. The first picture I saw was a little triangle with a tie and button. Hmmm wonder if Abner would like one?

Some were worn over the head, some around the neck, some like a bib.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Toni--thanx for the beading technique tip. Sounds close to something I might actually do. Question: Does using thread this way interfere with the lace fabric stretching?
> 
> I did not have a problem downloading the Orenburg. Since the pattern is deliver by computer why not try putting in a different State name and see if that helps.
> 
> Ronie--Anxious to see your MV off the blocking boards.


I got it and did not fill out any information. It came by email. When I saw all the information wanted I backed out of the purchase process.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> I didn't get the beading right, though & when I realized that it wasn't what I had intended, I didn't want to have to frog so kept on with it.


I think the beading looks great. Where would you have put them?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--am always blown away by the precision of your knitting. Gorgeous work and beautiful pattern/...


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I think the beading looks great. Where would you have put them?


For one thing, I have a bead in 3 of the 4 points of the large start stitch. It should probably have a bead at the base as well.

In the border, I hadn't intended to put beads around the leaf - just in the mesh. I was 3 rows in when I realized what I had done but I wasn't frogging then.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Totally gorgeous!! You really captured the sunset this time.


Thanks, Jane. 



linda09 said:


> All in all - I love your shawl.


Thanks, Linda. My DIL combined the patterns, so I cheated and copied. 



Tanya said:


> Bev--those colors are as gorgeous as I anticipated. The pattern combo really shows off the yarn wonderfully--it is so vibrant and Springlike.


Thank Tanya, I am planning on wearing it on Easter Sunday. 



Ronie said:


> I love the color changes


Thanks, Ronie. I have never had yarn like this before. It is hand died and she has some other wonderful color combinations. I may have to purchase some more at a later date.  It's only $15 a skein. Very reasonable. She only charged $3 for the shipping.

Thanks, so much Tricia and Pam.  I really appreciate everyone's comments.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Ronie said:
 

> Bev that turned out amazing.. I love the color changes.. so vibrant too  It looks great on you
> 
> I have the winters flame in my library.. I like that yarn because it is so soft.. but I certainly wouldn't call it super bulky!! LOL I did the MV in that and Waves of Atlantic and my ALB in that yarn.. it is really nice to work with


Ronie, What's a ALB?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> Ronie, What's a ALB?


It is one of DFL's patterns: Autumn's Last Breath, a lace shawl done on Lace Party. Not sure of the protocol of sharing her patterns as some are offered free in workshops and then sold by the designer. Don't want to step on toes, but if is it okay I can send the link to it. Of course you can look it up in the Search feature to see what it looks like.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--spent the evening working your charts. They are working well and I am impressed with your creating and recording the design charts. I am up to repeating Chart 2 the second time. Will take a pic tomorrow and post.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Bev, beautiful - both design and color.
> Ronie, love turtle rock. It is always so interesting when we find evidence of God's humor.
> Melanie, have fun this weekend.
> 
> ...


Wow! I almost always wear scarves and shawls turned around kerchief style...I've knitted a couple of small ones just for that purpose...it's nice to think I've stumbled on a fashion trend!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--spent the evening working your charts. They are working well and I am impressed with your creating and recording the design charts. I am up to repeating Chart 2 the second time. Will take a pic tomorrow and post.


Thank you so much, Tanya. I am still feeling ill :thumbdown: I try not to have antibiotics so healing is slow but natural! DH is away all day at a bee convention so I am going to spent the day working on another idea.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Mary you are a trendsetter  I am impressed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is chart 3 and 4. Tomorrow I will post a picture of the shawl plus the cahrt for the optional beads. About 300 of them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

OOPS! Double post.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking good, Norma.  Be sure to take time to rest today.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much, Tanya. I am still feeling ill :thumbdown: I try not to have antibiotics so healing is slow but natural! DH is away all day at a bee convention so I am going to spent the day working on another idea.


This may be a stretch but I recall fresh raw/organic cabbage juice is supposed to be good for healing the gut. You might want to look into this as part of your healing protocol. And you know I always suggest homeopathy. Have you had your case taken for this condition? Certainly agree with avoiding antibiotics--they strip the gut of probiotic bacteria and can make the condition worse. B vitamins??

Whatever you do, hope you feel better.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--Wanted to post a pic of of the shawl but camera batteries not holding a charge so maybe later. Have been trying to experience your design process and it is interesting to see how doing this lace pattern is like building piece of music. Of course this is part of your talent/skill set and I see it working very well for you here. Am finding it so educational. Such a great sharing.

I have a question, being my usual impatient self--does the leaf pattern continue evenly throughout or is there a break in the pattern. My interest is in trying to see where a second color could be introduced. When I started I had no concept in mind so just picked up some mercerized cotton that was lying next to me; it is a bright, solid color and want some contrast.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Norma, I can't wait to see your finished shawl. 

Ronie, I know your sister and friend will appreciate their gifts very much, and will feel the healing thoughts that you have knit into them. Love the picture of turtle rock. 

Tanya, you made me laugh when you realized that you did have a bead stash. And yes, I would love the recipe for that Indian dish, I can't remember now what it was. I love Indian food. There is an Ashram near me and they have free classes in yoga and Sanskrit every 3rd weekend of the month. I haven't been there in a couple of years - but you can stay for free late lunch / early dinner. You can leave a donation, the boxes are in the hall. I need to get back over there some day soon. 

Jane, love your Iolanth. Have a safe trip to France. I enjoyed your trip last year when you went through your dinner party with us. &#128522;&#10024;

i apologize if I missed anyone. I am hungry now that I keep talking about food. Have to go feed myself.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> It is one of DFL's patterns: Autumn's Last Breath, a lace shawl done on Lace Party. Not sure of the protocol of sharing her patterns as some are offered free in workshops and then sold by the designer. Don't want to step on toes, but if is it okay I can send the link to it. Of course you can look it up in the Search feature to see what it looks like.


Hi, Dragonflylace here...the pattern is free...I had a series of the seasons. These included:

Winter's Mirage, Spring's Dance, Summer's Glory (a series of 3 scarves) and Autumn's Last Breath.

Here are the one's I put on Ravelry (I need to update the site...maybe after the wedding...)

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/deborah-wilson

Please let me know and I will try to repost all of them in one place.

ALB is my avatar at present.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Norma thank you for the charts, I hope to try them out over the next few days - grandchildren permitting. The youngest will be here with his Mum until Wednesday when they will go home but the elder one is staying the full 2 weeks of the school holiday because Mum has to return to work following her maternity leave.Wouldn't you know the beads for my new project arrived this morning but playing with them will have to wait a while now.
Tanya I would also love that recipe, please.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi, Dragonflylace here...the pattern is free...I had a series of the seasons. These included:
> 
> Winter's Mirage, Spring's Dance, Summer's Glory (a series of 3 scarves) and Autumn's Last Breath.
> 
> ...


Thanks DFL: I remember doing your Winters Mirage workshop which I enjoyed and it got me over the hump of doing light wt lace knitting.

I think if you posted them all here on LP in a single post people could save that page link.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane, love your Iolanth...


Thank you 
I am hoping to get out & take a few pics - wasn't expecting the sun today.


> Have a safe trip to France. I enjoyed your trip last year when you went through your dinner party with us.


Maybe I can host you to another dinner party this year.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Affinity shawl with one clue left to come on Thursday. It is supposed to have been inspired by Edwardian era fashion. I would have loved to have worn it for Easter, but not sure if I will be able to finish it in time. I forgot a couple of yo's in the chart before and did not realize until five rows later, and really did not want to have to frog, but took a chance and dug down with a crochet hook and managed to work them back up. The couple of intervening stitches look a little smaller, but I think when I block it, the soaking will relax the yarn enough that that can be fixed so it won't be noticeable when blocked.

The next clue uses quite a lot of beads and I am looking forward to that.
Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, my meditation teacher is homeopath so I get good advice. I will look into the juice as I haven't tried that :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It flows through as in the sample but there could be a change of colour at the start of chart 3 or 4.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> Ronie, What's a ALB?


When I showed the 'Tam' picture my son's GF was wearing she was modeling my Autumn's Last Breath (ALB) and Dragonflylace (DFL) has her's (its her design and pattern) for her Avatar!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda you are going to be busy! Enjoy but do not get too tired.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue your fix is looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that is fascinating... In the yarn you used it looks like it could be a every day throw!! but with the beads added it makes it more fancy..  I love it! and can't wait to see it modeled ... you and Bev are our brave ones who model their own work.. some day.. I will too.. Hubby is camera challenged..LOL.. and son's GF is much cuter...LOL

My son's GF and I were looking through my new 'Woodland Knits' book last night and her eye's kept getting bigger and bigger.. then she looked at me and said.. 'Your going to be knitting for me too?? right!!' LOL It sure feels good to have someone appreciate your knitting.. and its a very cool book.. I just ordered the mits ebook that goes with it.. 'Woodsy Association' by Tiny Owl Knits.. all very whimsical and fairy like.. there are even fairy wings you can knit!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda it sounds like your going to be busy but in a good way!! those beads can be played with during nap time 

Tanya I am curious about the cabbage soup.. I have heard different things over the years and most went in one ear and out the other.. I put some cabbage in my home made chicken soup and it make it 10 times better.. I'd like some quick and nourishing lunches that I can make myself.. and just heat up at work.. or have before work.. I know there are health benefits but I am not sure what they would be..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Affinity shaw...l


Looking good - interesting neckline.
I also like that colourway. is it Posh?
I won't start mine until I get to France. I think that I am going to do it in Knit Picks Gloss - Claret.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Whew! Just got through all the pages! I need a nap...but so stimulated my mind, I'll pass.

The work I've seen is impressive! Y'all are awesome!

Stashes.....man, do I have stashes! Of everything! Yarn, beads, jewelry stuff (chain, links, etc)needles, you name it, I've stashed it all somewhere. 

Ronie, I'm glad your friend and sister are doing better! 

Don't know what I"m going to knit next, but my hands are just itching to get back to some lace. I don't have a printer available to print off the new charts from Norma, so I'll have to wait until next week so I can get my DH to do it from his office.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacki said:


> ...Don't know what I"m going to knit next, but my hands are just itching to get back to some lace. ...


Why don't you join us in Ravelry on SusannaIC's MKAL? I think that several of us Partiers will be doing it.
You have to be a member of her group so be sure to join in if you aren't already.
Just write a note in this thread to say that you want to join in - deadline *tomorrow.*
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/susanna-ic/3165230/1-25


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love your start. . .or almost finish.  I hope you get to wear it for Easter. Beads will really pop on that. What color are you going to use?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jacki, do you have a tablet? I have recently just started using the files right on my tablet. I will line it up so the row I am working on is at the top of the screen. Then you can see what is below still. But I have to remember to always write down where I stopped so that I don't double up a row ( like I did with February's 2015 lace advent pattern)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning, busy ladies! 

Norma, thank you for the new charts. It will be so fun to see where you placed the beads.  I sure hope you start to feel better.

Sue, that shawl you are working on is gorgeous! I really like the color combination you choose with your yarn and beads. The cross-stitch stitch through the center is very interesting. Which pattern is this one?

The sun is shining here today. I can really appreciate it after the many days of clouds.

Jacki, it is a tough decision sometimes. There are so many incredible choices! Happy Deciding! 

Have a great day!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Wish I had my own tablet! DH has one, but he uses it so much for work that it is not practical for me to share it. Maybe one of these days as I've hinted how awesome it would be for my knitting.....and he gets my knitting!

I had signed up for a KAL quite awhile back, and I've never gotten to it. I think I downloaded everything from it; however, if not, I'm sure it is still in my Ravelry folder.

We are having some beautiful weather here in NM. Will try and get some outdoor clean up done today and tomorrow. Gotta have knitting time though....


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Unexpected reprieve from the rain! I managed to get some pics of my Wisteria Lodge Iolanthe.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

OMG Jane, that is spectacular! I want to knit that! Your dog is such a lovely model!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacki said:


> OMG Jane, that is spectacular! I want to knit that! Your dog is such a lovely model!


Thank you, Jacki 
I love my model.

I just left you a note on Ravelry - don't forgot to join Susanna's Group as well. You have to be a group member to get the pattern for free. I said that the button was on the left but it is really on the right.
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/susanna-ic


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Jane! I figured that out cuz I have a problem with "whose left, mine or yours?" LOL



jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Jacki
> I love my model.
> 
> I just left you a note on Ravelry - don't forgot to join Susanna's Group as well. You have to be a group member to get the pattern for free. I said that the button was on the left but it is really on the right.
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/susanna-ic


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Jane, where did you get that pattern for that beautiful shawl? It is something I would really enjoy doing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacki said:


> Jane, where did you get that pattern for that beautiful shawl? It is something I would really enjoy doing.


It is Iolanthe by Dee O'Keefe :
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/iolanthe-shawl
She has a lovely collection of designs:
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/dee-okeefe


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Unexpected reprieve from the rain! I managed to get some pics of my Wisteria Lodge Iolanthe.


Jane, it's so gorgeous...love your pictures of it, of course your favorite model is just so precious, I would love to hug on him. Love your crocheted tablecloth too, bet that took some time. I just looked at all of Dee's beautiful shawls, thanks for the links. I see she gave a Big shout out to KP.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Affinity shawl with one clue left to come on Thursday. It is supposed to have been inspired by Edwardian era fashion. I would have loved to have worn it for Easter, but not sure if I will be able to finish it in time. I forgot a couple of yo's in the chart before and did not realize until five rows later, and really did not want to have to frog, but took a chance and dug down with a crochet hook and managed to work them back up. The couple of intervening stitches look a little smaller, but I think when I block it, the soaking will relax the yarn enough that that can be fixed so it won't be noticeable when blocked.
> 
> The next clue uses quite a lot of beads and I am looking forward to that.
> Sue


It's really lovely, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> For one thing, I have a bead in 3 of the 4 points of the large start stitch. It should probably have a bead at the base as well.
> 
> In the border, I hadn't intended to put beads around the leaf - just in the mesh. I was 3 rows in when I realized what I had done but I wasn't frogging then.


I don't blame you a bit! I think the beading looks great as is.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Unexpected reprieve from the rain! I managed to get some pics of my Wisteria Lodge Iolanthe.


It is absolutely beautiful, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> Jane, it's so gorgeous...love your pictures of it...


Thank you 
I have been taking tips on posing my shawls from other people here on KP - all kinds of things to learn!


> of course your favorite model is just so precious, I would love to hug on him.


He is the most precious.  I'll give him a hug from you but he's not very cuddly.


> Love your crocheted tablecloth too, bet that took some time.


Thank you - not sure how long it took - many years ago now. I don't think it was terribly long, though. It was done in squares which were joined on in the last round. So it was portable & could be worked on anywhere - helps speed it along.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Jacki, do you have a tablet? I have recently just started using the files right on my tablet. I will line it up so the row I am working on is at the top of the screen. Then you can see what is below still. But I have to remember to always write down where I stopped so that I don't double up a row ( like I did with February's 2015 lace advent pattern)


I'm hoping to get a tablet some day. We each have our own laptops, but really think having a tablet would be an asset.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I don't blame you a bit! I think the beading looks great as is.


Thank you 
All of those beads in the border really give it great drape.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It is absolutely beautiful, Jane!


Thank you. Pam


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, love your start. . .or almost finish.  I hope you get to wear it for Easter. Beads will really pop on that. What color are you going to use?


Ok, read other's posts and went back and looked and, by golly, Sue you do have beads on there. They look great. Didn't look carefully in the early morning. Sorry.



Jane, love your Wisteria. Absolutely stunning. The pictures are wonderful and allow the colorway to shine. Gorgeous model.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok!! All signed up for the MKAL. Also sent her Ashton to DH for printing. I've always wanted to do that one too! I just might have to buy her set of 3 patterns too. She is a lovely designer. I have a feeling I'm going to find lots of great designers, and that's good, cuz I'm not so sure I even want to design, but I KNOW I want to knit beautiful designs!

Y'all just amaze me!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, love your Wisteria. Absolutely stunning. The pictures are wonderful and allow the colorway to shine. Gorgeous model.


Thank you for all of your kind comments, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacki said:


> ...sent her Ashton to DH for printing. I've always wanted to do that one too! ...


We did an Ashton mini-KAL here on LP a little while back. I put together some info & links at the start that you might like to check out:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295032-1.html


> I just might have to buy her set of 3 patterns too...


Actually it is 4 - all lovely. I have done two of them - that is Edwina in my avatar. BritiGirl has knit them all. She test knits for Dee.


> I'm not so sure I even want to design, but I KNOW I want to knit beautiful designs!


Same here. Every now & then I consider designing but I really am happy following someone else's directions. 
Don't _ * anyone*_ breathe a word to my husband that I like to be told what to do!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for that link. I remember looking thru it before. Thank goodness I've done all of DFL's, so I should be OK for this one too! So...there are 4.....even better! I love the one you use in your avatar. Don't really know what I'll do with them when done as I won't wear them all at the same time.....but all I really have to do is show them off, and they will be gone! Never know who will want one until I see them drool... LOL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, it is so lovely. Your model is cute and very laid back. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, it is so lovely. Your model is cute and very laid back. :thumbup:


Thank you 
My model is getting the hang of it, isn't he?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda it sounds like your going to be busy but in a good way!! those beads can be played with during nap time
> 
> .


I have a feeling that if the kids have a nap, so will I.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki-I tend to work patterns on the computer as Chris described. It is very handy and if needed can enlarge the print to see from a comfortable sitting position. Find myself in the same itchy finger situation as you are so began Norma's pattern with it on the computer and it is working well. I just copy the pattern to a new tab or a page of its own and save it.

Ronie--it was raw cabbage juice that I mentioned but cabbage is a great veg in all its forms. I love raw cabbage salads made with oil/vinegar/tamari/tahini type dressings and avoid the mayonnaise. Add all the usual salad ingredients and maybe a bit of a protein. Today I had some cabbage that had been frozen with a bit of ACV and it thawed almost like a sauerkraut. Added some toasted sesame oil to cut the sour a bit and it was quite good. But raw fresh cabbage juice is very healing of the stomach and the gut if I recall correctly. I would venture a guess that it has a probiotic effect by feeding the good gut bacteria.

Sue--love your new shawl. It has a very comfy look 

Chris--Sounds like you have a great resource near you in that Ashram. What is its name? We have several in my region and I worked on one of them, building their kitchen/dining hall and meditation hall. Their food was great.

My battery charger/batteries are not working well so having a hard time taking photos but will try to get that recipe onto the computer. The recipe was for a red lentil dosha (pancake)

Stopped by the LYS which I avoid like the plague. There was a yarn crawl today so extra crowded and a class going on. Wanted to talk to the owner who sold my my knit pick interchangeable needles which have been giving me grief. Of course I 'looked' around at her gorgeous yarns and found a small sale and couldn't resist--me very, very bad! Then went to check out a Creative Coop which has opened in the area. It was pretty empty but there was a male knitter there who I had met before. He and his partner do knitting and crochet work. He works under the name Knifty Knitter and probably has an online presence. Very simple work but done very nicely. They have been around for a few years. We chatted a bit about setting up a workshop space to teach and share our craft skills to/with the public. Nice idea but hard to coordinate when living in a rural county where driving gets to be a time/cost/energy problem. Never can tell tho what ideas will translate into action.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Affinity shawl with one clue left to come on Thursday. It is supposed to have been inspired by Edwardian era fashion. I would have loved to have worn it for Easter, but not sure if I will be able to finish it in time. I forgot a couple of yo's in the chart before and did not realize until five rows later, and really did not want to have to frog, but took a chance and dug down with a crochet hook and managed to work them back up. The couple of intervening stitches look a little smaller, but I think when I block it, the soaking will relax the yarn enough that that can be fixed so it won't be noticeable when blocked.
> 
> The next clue uses quite a lot of beads and I am looking forward to that.
> Sue


Sue, good for you that you were able to get those yarn overs up 5 rows! Your shawl looks super and I love the yarn color. The beads are a lovely match. Looking forward to seeing how it finishes!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Unexpected reprieve from the rain! I managed to get some pics of my Wisteria Lodge Iolanthe.


Oh wow. Just gorgeous! Such a perfect color way for that design! And of course Tango is a super model! I think you should get him a modeling job for one of the knitting magazines


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Norma, thank you for the next charts. I have them saved. I have done chart one and it is so neat to see the leaves appearing from some well placed yo's and k2tog's!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Oh wow. Just gorgeous! Such a perfect color way for that design!


Thank you 
Those flowers (start-stitches) are marvellous, aren't they?


> And of course Tango is a super model! I think you should get him a modeling job for one of the knitting magazines


Interesting notion


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Unexpected reprieve from the rain! I managed to get some pics of my Wisteria Lodge Iolanthe.


Your "model" is getting really good at showing off your amazing knitting ability!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Norma, thank you for the next charts. I have them saved. I have done chart one and it is so neat to see the leaves appearing from some well placed yo's and k2tog's!


Thank you. I do hope the rest is OK!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> My model is getting the hang of it, isn't he?


He sure is. Looks like he's really enjoying himself!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--your Wisteria color is fabulous. It looks like is has a good sheen in the photo. Tango is also developing his professional skills. Think of hiring him out?

Have there been KP discussions that focus on photography? I will search them out if possible. I really like the way you set up your photos and I sure need help.

Norma--thanks for the heads up on a good point for color changes. Am just about done with chart 3, first go round with it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Your "model" is getting really good at showing off your amazing knitting ability!


Thank you from both of us


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--your Wisteria color is fabulous. It looks like is has a good sheen in the photo.


Very slight - it does seem to shine, though.


> Have there been KP discussions that focus on photography? I will search them out if possible. I really like the way you set up your photos and I sure need help...


I have been keeping a mental list of things that I have seen & liked.
Using the furry model, I borrowed from SMotoExpress on Ravelry. Her model is a German Shepherd & she adds tiaras & flowery headgear.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have been keeping a mental list of things that I have seen & liked.
> Using the furry model, I borrowed from SMotoExpress on Ravelry. Her model is a German Shepherd & she adds tiaras & flowery headgear.


Thanx. Guess I should begin to do what I tell customers--cut out pictures of what you like for ideas.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that is very pretty!!! lucky for us the weather cooperated for you ... 

I started Norma's shawl over again.. the yarn I was using was too thick.. I am using the Brava Sport I bought for the Ashton.. I am loving it.. I have chart 1 done.. I got it done between hubby's errands.. My Magic Vest is still drying! It could be days.. LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is very pretty!!!...


Thank you


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That stitch was called Wicker stitch. I am tired this evening, so can't remember how to do it. I know we went up a needle size purely for that particular pattern. Sue


TLL said:


> Good Morning, busy ladies!
> 
> Sue, that shawl you are working on is gorgeous! I really like the color combination you choose with your yarn and beads. The cross-stitch stitch through the center is very interesting. Which pattern is this
> !


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Same here. Every now & then I consider designing but I really am happy following someone else's directions.
> Don't _ * anyone*_ breathe a word to my husband that I like to be told what to do!


Your secret is safe with me. 😶
I do love the spine on the Iolathe. I'm not a big lover of the triangle shawls but I would definitely do this one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...I'm not a big lover of the triangle shawls ...


Although there are a lot of lovely triangular shawl, I have found that crescents & semi-circles are a more wearable shape & give better coverage with smaller dimensions.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, I don't think that I had mentioned yet how much I lve your shawl. I LOVE that yarn too.

Sue too, I don't think I mentioned how much I like your Affinity shawl either. I really like that pattern. Can't wait to see the next clue with all the beads.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, and others, I forgot to mention about my Transition yarn. The shawlette took 2 skeins, so I knitted from each skein-two rows from one skein and two rows from the other, etc. To keep it a single color change instead of two runs of the change. So the changes are twice as long as a single skein would be.

Did soome knitting today. But mostly relaxed tonight watching a movie with family.



 Jane said:


> Don't anyone breathe a word to my husband that I like to be told what to do!


You are so cute, Jane. We won't tell.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Eshlemania
> Julie, and others, I forgot to mention about my Transition yarn. The shawlette took 2 skeins, so I knitted from each skein-two rows from one skein and two rows from the other, etc. To keep it a single color change instead of two runs of the change. So the changes are twice as long as a single skein would be.
> 
> Did soome knitting today. But mostly relaxed tonight watching a movie with family.


mmmmm, that does make for a significant difference! But I think it was worth doing!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Chris.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Bev, I don't think that I had mentioned yet how much I lve your shawl. I LOVE that yarn too.
> 
> Sue too, I don't think I mentioned how much I like your Affinity shawl either. I really like that pattern. Can't wait to see the next clue with all the beads.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Although there are a lot of lovely triangular shawl, I have found that crescents & semi-circles are a more wearable shape & give better coverage with smaller dimensions.


I have been thinking the same thing about the shawl shapes. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have finally finished my Iolanthe!!
> Here is a pic of it blocking. I hope to get time to get some pics of it released from the pins before I leave.


It's beautiful Jane as always, I love the colour. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Unexpected reprieve from the rain! I managed to get some pics of my Wisteria Lodge Iolanthe.


I love it Jane. Beautiful, absolutely stunning and Tango should be a professional model.💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is very pretty!!! lucky for us the weather cooperated for you ...
> 
> I started Norma's shawl over again.. the yarn I was using was too thick.. I am using the Brava Sport I bought for the Ashton.. I am loving it.. I have chart 1 done.. I got it done between hubby's errands.. My Magic Vest is still drying! It could be days.. LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Although there are a lot of lovely triangular shawl, I have found that crescents & semi-circles are a more wearable shape & give better coverage with smaller dimensions.


I have to agree but the maths on a triangular is easier :thumbup: I shall have to get my head around doing a crescent design.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just in case some of all y'all don't follow the workshop...here is SOME of my latest scarf (pattern courtesy of TLL).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

So beautiful, Kaixixang :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--stunning work.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Apropos of the challenges of math and design, did you see this gorgeous shawl in KP today? It's called Wavedeck, and the designer took her inspiration from Barbara Zimmerman' Pi Shawl....

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw14/PATTwavedeck.php


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Apropos of the challenges of math and design, did you see this gorgeous shawl in KP today? It's called Wavedeck, and the designer took her inspiration from Barbara Zimmerman' Pi Shawl....
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw14/PATTwavedeck.php


I just saw and saved this. So beautiful and love the half circle shape!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Apropos of the challenges of math and design, did you see this gorgeous shawl in KP today? It's called Wavedeck, and the designer took her inspiration from Barbara Zimmerman' Pi Shawl....
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw14/PATTwavedeck.php


Interesting- both the shawl and the yarn.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Just in case some of all y'all don't follow the workshop...here is SOME of my latest scarf (pattern courtesy of TLL).


Looking great Kaixixang!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Chris.  

Julie, it wasn't really hard to do. Just wanted you all to know how the extra long color change took place, in case someone bought the yarn.

Mary, love that shawl. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Chris.
> 
> Julie, it wasn't really hard to do. Just wanted you all to know how the extra long color change took place, in case someone bought the yarn.
> 
> Mary, love that shawl. Thanks for sharing.


No, I know it would not be hard, just remembering to change skeins, and possibly untangling.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I love it Jane. Beautiful, absolutely stunning and Tango should be a professional model.💞


Thank you very much, Ros 
He follows me around now when I have my camera & a shawl in hand.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have to agree but the maths on a triangular is easier :thumbup: I shall have to get my head around doing a crescent design.


I can see that - actually if I try a design, it will be a triangular one for that reason.
I did come across something that had some kind of formula for increases for a circular shawl. I am sure that I saved it but goodness knows where. However, it occurs to me now that the Rapt for the holidays had all increases in the transition sections - as did the Mary Lennox. That would make fitting the pattern in the given number of stitches a bit easier to handle, I would think. You wouldn't need to figure out how to fit the added stitches into the overall pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Just in case some of all y'all don't follow the workshop...here is SOME of my latest scarf (pattern courtesy of TLL).


I love the way the colourway is playing out. This will be beautiful.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I know it would not be hard, just remembering to change skeins, and possibly untangling.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Kiaxixang, I forgot to comment on your Winter Wonderland. It looks great!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is the chart for the border and pictures of the finished shawl. What would I do differently? One change is the number of repeats on the charts. I have corrected that on my instructions here. I think I would make the border a little longer, a few more rows before the final row. I would like to see it in a a slightly lighter weight yarn. A proper laceweight.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Mary and Jane, I have looked into the pi shawl or half pi at least. I shall study it to see how they work. They do seem to be a better shape. Thank you for getting me thinking! It does me good


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the chart for the border and pictures of the finished shawl. ...


Lovely, Norma! Well done.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Mary and Jane, I have looked into the pi shawl or half pi at least....


I would think that the half pi would be easier to start with - but what do I know?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, love the shawl. The pattern is great. And the color is one of my favorites. Stunning.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my completed Mountain Mist that I will sadly not get to block before I leave.
I finish the BO - yeah Sue was right, a good 4+ hours - at 1am this morning & was sorely tempted to block it then since I have way to much to take care of today - flying out tomorrow.
So here is a pic of the blob & an idea of how the lace will look eventually - but only gently opened up for now.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, Jane. Another winner. Love the colorway. Those beads look great.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful Jane, I look forward to seeing it blocked. I have lots of pages to catch up on, but just caught your post and had to comment. In case you are flying on your birthday, I hope that you have a wonderful day and get spoilt rotten. &#128158; Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ah, Jane. Another winner. Love the colorway. Those beads look great.


Thanks 
I am a little disappointed with the beads. They are really pretty but I think they would work better with a lighter colour yarn. I am sure that I will be happier when it is blocked, though - whenever that might be - maybe I am just a bit down because I can't do it now. Nor should I be here at the computer!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Jane, I look forward to seeing it blocked.


Thank you, Ros. Well, you've seen Sue's beautiful Mountain Mist, so you know how pretty it can be. There are some gorgeous ones being posted with the MKAL & that is making me even sadder not to be able to let mine blossom.


> In case you are flying on your birthday, I hope that you have a wonderful day and get spoilt rotten.


Yes, I will be flying on my birthday since it will be the next day before we reach Paris - 8:35am. Then we have a 3 1/2 hour train trip - hopefully we can catch the early one otherwise we have to wait until after 2. That is the hard part: travelling for an extended period of time & having to sit around waiting.
Not likely to be spoiled in any way that is good, though - except that I will be with my darling boy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely, Norma! Well done.


And from me, too, Norma!!! It's really lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes, I will be flying on my birthday since it will be the next day before we reach Paris - 8:35am. Then we have a 3 1/2 hour train trip - hopefully we can catch the early one otherwise we have to wait until after 2. That is the hard part: travelling for an extended period of time & having to sit around waiting.
> Not likely to be spoiled in any way that is good, though - except that I will be with my darling boy.


I hope you have a wonderful birthday, Jane, and uneventful travels!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my completed Mountain Mist that I will sadly not get to block before I leave.
> I finish the BO - yeah Sue was right, a good 4+ hours - at 1am this morning & was sorely tempted to block it then since I have way to much to take care of today - flying out tomorrow.
> So here is a pic of the blob & an idea of how the lace will look eventually - but only gently opened up for now.


Oh, it's going to be so beautiful, Jane! Can't wait to see it once it's blocked!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Kaixixang that is very pretty... since I just realized that I have not gotten any notices from the workshop all weekend long I am sure I am far behind everything in there ...

Norma that is very very nice!!! you have a winner here..  I am itching to get to it today...with any hope in the next hour or so  

Jane that is going to block out very nice.. how long does it take to block?? maybe you can find a spare hour.. just think of how well it will hold its block if left the whole time you are on your trip!!! how long will you be in France?? 

Bev thanks for letting us know how you got your long color ways!! it is good that they mimic each other.. I think the Universal yarns have the same colors but not the same length or sequence.. but this would be great for other yarns that stay the same.. it would really help with shawls like yours.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you so much, Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope you have a wonderful birthday, Jane, and uneventful travels!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, it's going to be so beautiful, Jane!


Thank you 


> Can't wait to see it once it's blocked!


Me, too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, love the shawl. The pattern is great. And the color is one of my favorites. Stunning.


Thank you so much, Bev. It is my favourite colour, too.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the chart for the border and pictures of the finished shawl. What would I do differently? One change is the number of repeats on the charts. I have corrected that on my instructions here. I think I would make the border a little longer, a few more rows before the final row. I would like to see it in a a slightly lighter weight yarn. A proper laceweight.


I love your shawl, Norma! It came out so well with the yarn and beads...super! And you did it so fast!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Me, too!


 :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much, Bev. It is my favourite colour, too.


I'm so looking forward to starting it! It's a lovely pattern and, as noted, a beautiful color!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my completed Mountain Mist that I will sadly not get to block before I leave.
> I finish the BO - yeah Sue was right, a good 4+ hours - at 1am this morning & was sorely tempted to block it then since I have way to much to take care of today - flying out tomorrow.
> So here is a pic of the blob & an idea of how the lace will look eventually - but only gently opened up for now.


Jane, that is lovely! And you will have it to wear in France...nice!! We're almost crossing paths again...we fly home the sixth...to the land of snow and mud. It's the wrong direction, for sure! Have a happy flight and a wonderful stay in your second home!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, it is a beautiful shawl even as a blob :XD: I do hope you have a wonderful trip and a very happy birthday.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Pam :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that is going to block out very nice...


Thank you 


> how long does it take to block?? maybe you can find a spare hour...


At *least* an hour... I really can't afford to take that time. I have a million & one details to attend to. I was sorting through papers for taxes last night until 2:30am this morning - had to make that sound confusing. I am sure that it will be just as late/early before I hit the sack tonight.
If I had been driving myself, I would have gone in today but Gerard says the weather will be better for driving tomorrow & he will be the one behind the wheel. I hate leaving it like that - no room for misadventure. The flight leaves at 3pm & we have a 3 1/2 hour drive to the airport - supposed to be there 3 hours in advance but we've done that & had to wait almost an hour before anyone was at the desks. Since I am travelling with the dog, we can't take care of our boarding passes & stuff in advance.


> how long will you be in France??


I come back June 4 but my son returns April 13.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronnie, thank you and I hope you enjoy your knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

vermontmary said:


> I love your shawl, Norma! It came out so well with the yarn and beads...super! And you did it so fast!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am glad you like it. Thank you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Jane, that is lovely!


Thank you 


> And you will have it to wear in France...nice!!


I am considering taking it with me to block - & if I were to end end up wearing it, France would be the place. I might give it to my friend, though.


> We're almost crossing paths again...


Maybe some day we'll hook up. You are there earlier this year that last, I think.


> Have a happy flight and a wonderful stay in your second home!


Thank you very much


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, it is a beautiful shawl even as a blob :XD: I do hope you have a wonderful trip and a very happy birthday.


Thank you, Norma - on all counts.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--A very happy B'day to you. And you give yourself a belated celebration. Hope your flight is uneventful and safe.

Your mountain mist promises to open up beautifully.

BTW, in case you missed it, the Wavedeck Pi Shawl that was posted here, in Knitty.com, talks about the math relation between the circumference and and diameter or radius. E. Zimmerman figured this out for knitting, too.

Norma--your shawl looks great. Finished size? It looks large and comfy. Mine is very small in the cotton. Your Posh yarn is a much better choice. May have to do extra chart sections to enlarge. Or maybe will leave be a 'kerchief.' Quest: Your photo looks like it shows a center spine on the shawl. Is that just the way the shawl is hung in the photo, or am I missing something in the pattern?

FYI--apropos the discussion on kerchiefs, we always called them bandanas and in the trades they were always worn at work for sopping sweat around the forehead, the neck and as a head kerchief. Women always wore them, too, for working as well as for neck scarf accents.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--A very happy B'day to you. And you give yourself a belated celebration. Hope your flight is uneventful and safe.
> 
> Your mountain mist promises to open up beautifully.


Thank you, Tanya 
I hope the trip is uneventful as well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the chart for the border and pictures of the finished shawl. What would I do differently? One change is the number of repeats on the charts. I have corrected that on my instructions here. I think I would make the border a little longer, a few more rows before the final row. I would like to see it in a a slightly lighter weight yarn. A proper laceweight.


Your shawl is beautiful, Norma! Thank you for sharing your ideas with us.  How much yarn do you think it takes to make it? Would a ball of lace weight of 440 yards be enough? Thank you!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jane, I know you have many things to do before your trip, but I wanted you to know that I wish you safe travels, a very Happy Birthday!, and congratulations on a very pretty Mountain Mist! I hope you take it with you so you do not have to wait so long to block it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Jane, I know you have many things to do before your trip, but I wanted you to know that I wish you safe travels, a very Happy Birthday!, and congratulations on a very pretty Mountain Mist! I hope you take it with you so you do not have to wait so long to block it.


Thank you, Toni


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, it is a beautiful shawl even as a blob :XD: I do hope you have a wonderful trip and a very happy birthday.


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Jane--A very happy B'day to you. And you give yourself a belated celebration. Hope your flight is uneventful and safe.
> 
> Your mountain mist promises to open up beautifully.
> 
> ...


Re: the Pi shawl- I found the discussion very interesting, and hope to locate some of my Sydney yarns before too long so I can knit it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Jane, that is lovely! And you will have it to wear in France...nice!! We're almost crossing paths again...we fly home the sixth...to the land of snow and mud. It's the wrong direction, for sure! Have a happy flight and a wonderful stay in your second home!


I was wondering if you were both going to be in the same'ish area at the same time


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Norma* I have not commented much on Madryn, but have been following your posts with interest. One day I really must try to overcome my fear of charts. But I can see that I will be writing things out to be sure I am reading it right. I have a few balls of powder blue that would look lovely in the design, but first I must concentrate on a few other WIP's including my daughter's Birthday or Christmas Present. I am finding it a real nuisance not having a functioning printer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Tanya
> I hope the trip is uneventful as well. Fingers crossed.


Yes, fingers, toes, eyes and anything else☺


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Jane--A very happy B'day to you. And you give yourself a belated celebration. Hope your flight is uneventful and safe.
> 
> Your mountain mist promises to open up beautifully.
> 
> ...


Oh no !! did you miss where it is suppose to be repeated.. so you do line 1 which is really 5 if you did the 4 set up rows. but you do line 1 twice. with a center spine. That is what the square is along the left hand side of the pattern. I'm going to to and find all the charts and directions and put links here ... it is a pretty quick knit once you start over a few times...LOL I am liking the yarn I am using now much more than the bamboo.. that will be great for something else..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ditto


Thank you, Julie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Here are all the parts to Norma's shawl... I saw Toni do this in her workshop... it sure saves a lot of looking for everyone 

The set up rows
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-36.html#7085053

Correct chart's 1 and 2
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-41.html

Chart 3 and 4
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-48.html

Edging chart and finished photo of Norma's shawl
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-54.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Here are all the parts to Norma's shawl... I saw Toni do this in her workshop... it sure saves a lot of looking for everyone
> 
> The set up rows
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-36.html#7085053
> ...


Thanks so much, Ronie!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Ronie!


You quite welcome.... I just had to use it myself.. I needed the last 2 pages


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks wonderful, Jane. Even if you don't get to block before you leave, you can already see its beauty, and it will still be there when you get home.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, thanks for the links. I was trying to go back through the threads to find all the charts. I am not sure when I will get to it ow, as I go another test knit in from Dee last night and also have two MKALs starting this week, plus finishing up in another two.
I did start the double knitting cowl on Friday evening. I'll be lucky to do a row a day on that, but at least with it being a circular knit I don't have to worry about reading the colours in reverse.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Here are all the parts to Norma's shawl... I saw Toni do this in her workshop... it sure saves a lot of looking for everyone
> 
> The set up rows
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-36.html#7085053
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, praying for an uneventful travels. Have a wonderful Day After Birthday!

Ronie,
Thanks for putting all the links together for Norma's shawl.  Gonna bookmark it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Norma, what a lovely design you have made and shared with us. I love how it turned out. I am doing mine in finger weight, with some stash yarn, but I don't think I will have enough. May have to go buy some lace weight and start again!

Ronie, thanks for putting all the charts on one page.

Jane, that is frustrating not to be able to bock the shawl right away! But as Sue said, it will be there when you get back unless of course you bring it with you - it won't take up too much room! Have a safe and wonderful trip with your son and a very Happy Birthday.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looks wonderful, Jane. ...


Thank you, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, praying for an uneventful travels.


Thank you 


> Have a wonderful Day After Birthday!


Which would be April Fool's Day...


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Safe and wonderful journey Jane! Your "blob" is awesome....I have a fondness of blobs. 

Sending Norma's charts and instructions off to DH to print tomorrow. Hope he doesn't have a lot of work to do, cuz I sent him enough printing to keep him busy for a few... 

Thanks for putting the links together Ronie. You are such a big help! 

Lovely to see what everybody is up to. Busy, busy ladies!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, that is frustrating not to be able to bock the shawl right away! ...unless of course you bring it with you - it won't take up too much room!


I am hoping to cram it in there.


> Have a safe and wonderful trip with your son and a very Happy Birthday.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacki said:


> Safe and wonderful journey Jane! Your "blob" is awesome....I have a fondness of blobs.


Thank you, Jacki


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Jacki


Oops...almost forgot! Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh no !! did you miss where it is suppose to be repeated.. so you do line 1 which is really 5 if you did the 4 set up rows. but you do line 1 twice. with a center spine. That is what the square is along the left hand side of the pattern. I'm going to to and find all the charts and directions and put links here ... it is a pretty quick knit once you start over a few times...LOL I am liking the yarn I am using now much more than the bamboo.. that will be great for something else..


Nice that you gathered all the charts together. I did that for printing out and saving purposes. But still do not see a center spine detail.

The beads I see are at the edge and I assume the edge is knit on after the body of the shawl is completed. Not sure how the edge turns the acute angle corner at the bottom.

Am liking the cotton better now that I switched to a #5 needle and got rid of my fancy changeable needles for my cheap fixed needles. I am having a rotten time getting my Knit Picks to stay connected and my Addi's which keep catching the yarn. What a way to destroy the knitting experience.

Since using such a bright solid color I am adding a stripe detail (which is also a bright color) and find that line 15 or 17 on chart 2 or 3 are good ones for the change. One stripe goes from line 17 to 17 and the next stripe on chart3, first round, line 19 to second round, line 5. Hope it all balances out at the end.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacki said:


> Oops...almost forgot! Happy Birthday!!!!!!


Than you, Jacki


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jane, Have a happy Birthday! Enjoy your travels. Love the Mountain Mist even if it is a blob. And even if we have to wait until June to see it blocked, am looking forward to that. 

Kaixixang, your Winter Wonderland is lucking stunning. Love the blue and white. 

Norma, thanks so much for creating a shawl for us. It is beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Jane* Happy Birthday, and hope the travelling goes smoothly, without the long wait in France.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, Have a happy Birthday! Enjoy your travels. Love the Mountain Mist even if it is a blob. And even if we have to wait until June to see it blocked, am looking forward to that...


Thank you very much


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Jane* Happy Birthday, and hope the travelling goes smoothly, without the long wait in France.


Thank you - I hope so, too.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Nice that you gathered all the charts together. I did that for printing out and saving purposes. But still do not see a center spine detail.
> 
> The beads I see are at the edge and I assume the edge is knit on after the body of the shawl is completed. Not sure how the edge turns the acute angle corner at the bottom.
> 
> ...


did you see on chart 1 where the center spine squares are? and the instructions below the chart? look all the way to the left the last stitch of each line is a YO then you have a single knit then the first stitch of every row is also a YO this creates your center spine.. You should have a center spine.. if not this will be a interesting version of Norma's shawl.. You will just need to do more repeats of each chart to get the length you need


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Your all very welcome... It helped a lot with Toni's scarf.. 

Happy Birthday Jane.. I hope you kick up your heals and have a grand time of it!! day late or not.. LOL


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy birthday, Jane, have a safe trip. Your blob shows great promise of morphing into another work of perfection!!!!

How is life treating you lately, Julie? Hope all is well and settling calmly for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> did you see on chart 1 where the center spine squares are? and the instructions below the chart? look all the way to the left the last stitch of each line is a YO then you have a single knit then the first stitch of every row is also a YO this creates your center spine.. You should have a center spine.. if not this will be a interesting version of Norma's shawl.. You will just need to do more repeats of each chart to get the length you need


 Totally missed that detail. Did see the left column of squares but did not see the instruction detail at the bottom. My eyes really do not read well and unless there is clear, visual insignia I easily miss it. Case in point. Well, certainly not frogging it all.

But just to understand: this center spine detail was to begin after the first 5 starter rows?? So Norma's pattern has the leaf motif on an angle but on mine it sits vertically. I will have the stripe detail which will add interest, I hope.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Happy birthday, Jane, have a safe trip. Your blob shows great promise of morphing into another work of perfection!!!!
> 
> How is life treating you lately, Julie? Hope all is well and settling calmly for you.


My washing machine is in action most days now, but I am hunting for fencing contractors- they seem to have too much work on hand- and don't keep to what they promise! Ringo seems happy enough- lots of cats to chase.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, yes it does have a centre spine. The charts 2,3, and 4 are knitted twice with a centre knit stitch. You have knitted a bandana. I am sorry that my chart wasn't clear. How can I improve it?
I meant to put the dimensions on my post:
63" 160cms wide
291/2" 75cms from top to tip.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Your shawl is beautiful, Norma! Thank you for sharing your ideas with us.  How much yarn do you think it takes to make it? Would a ball of lace weight of 440 yards be enough? Thank you!


Sorry that was the other thing I forgot to post. It took 516 meters or 565 yds. You could do fewer repeats.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Norma, what is the yardage and preferred yarn weight? I'm hoping to knit it, but have just started another test knit for Dee, which has about put everything else on hold.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Tanya, yes it does have a centre spine. The charts 2,3, and 4 are knitted twice with a centre knit stitch. You have knitted a bandana. I am sorry that my chart wasn't clear. How can I improve it?
> I meant to put the dimensions on my post:
> 63" 160cms wide
> 291/2" 75cms from top to tip.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Norma* I have not commented much on Madryn, but have been following your posts with interest. One day I really must try to overcome my fear of charts. But I can see that I will be writing things out to be sure I am reading it right. I have a few balls of powder blue that would look lovely in the design, but first I must concentrate on a few other WIP's including my daughter's Birthday or Christmas Present. I am finding it a real nuisance not having a functioning printer.


Not being able to print is a real stumbling. I do hope you get your wips finished soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya I could have not chart that middle stitch I will check in the morning. It is my bedtime now!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Happy Birthday Jane.. I hope you kick up your heals and have a grand time of it!! day late or not.. LOL


Thank you 
Well, I arrive on my birthday so that is a good start.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Happy birthday, Jane, have a safe trip. Your blob shows great promise of morphing into another work of perfection!!!!...


Thank you, Jan


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ... How can I improve it?....


A lot of patterns have a little blurb at the beginning reminding people to knit the edge stitches & the centre stitch which are not included in the charts. That should be sufficient - you think?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue 600 metres/650 yards of lace weight will make a nice big shawl. Smaller yardages just cut down the repeats. I have cast a pi shawl pattern on and I am beginning to see how it is shaped. I haven't knitted one before. I don't know why :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> A lot of patterns have a little blurb at the beginning reminding people to knit the edge stitches & the centre stitch which are not included in the charts. That should be sufficient - you think?


Yes, thank you. :thumbup: Noted now!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Totally missed that detail. Did see the left column of squares but did not see the instruction detail at the bottom. My eyes really do not read well and unless there is clear, visual insignia I easily miss it. Case in point. Well, certainly not frogging it all.
> 
> But just to understand: this center spine detail was to begin after the first 5 starter rows?? So Norma's pattern has the leaf motif on an angle but on mine it sits vertically. I will have the stripe detail which will add interest, I hope.


Well I did the 5th row as the first one on the chart.. It becomes clear when you do the set up rows.

I think your scarf will be a one of a kind... I also think that doing more repeats of each chart will give you a nice large shawl..  I look forward to seeing what you are creating 

I have always wondered what doing just one half would work out.. now we will know.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sorry that was the other thing I forgot to post. It took 516 meters or 565 yds. You could do fewer repeats.


I was going to ask if we could use less repeats and have it still turn out nice. I am using a 'Sport' weight which is heavier than a fingering. I will just knit until my yarn runs out!! I am almost done with chart 2. I hope to find a way to get some knitting in this next week..


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Just in case some of all y'all don't follow the workshop...here is SOME of my latest scarf (pattern courtesy of TLL).


Very beautiful, kaixixang. I'm getting ready to block mine tonight. Was outside enjoying a beautiful day walking around the lake. Got up to 78 but sunny and warm while walking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Not being able to print is a real stumbling. I do hope you get your wips finished soon.


Thanks, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbdown: to the printer!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> Was outside enjoying a beautiful day walking around the lake. Got up to 78 but sunny and warm while walking.


So THAT'S why I haven't seen your scarf on the parade!   I hope you had a wonderful day, Susan!

Thank you for the yardage information, Norma. 

I look forward to seeing your stripes, Tanya!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

TLL said:


> So THAT'S why I haven't seen your scarf on the parade!  I hope you had a wonderful day, Susan!
> 
> Thank you for the yardage information, Norma.
> 
> I look forward to seeing your stripes, Tanya!


Toni, I'm blocking tonight and will take a picture before I block, just in case. My first time at steam blocking. I'll post it soon. Hope you had a wonderful day too, Toni.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, yes it does have a centre spine. The charts 2,3, and 4 are knitted twice with a centre knit stitch. You have knitted a bandana. I am sorry that my chart wasn't clear. How can I improve it?
> I meant to put the dimensions on my post:
> 63" 160cms wide
> 291/2" 75cms from top to tip.


I think you did great with this pattern but for me a short introduction that describes the process a bit would be clearer since the charts are abbreviated; i.e., they only show a section.

I also think the legend might include a reference to the spine stitches and how they are to be knit which would help call attention to that process. Bolding the text on the spine would be an added attention getter. I tend to do things like that when writing instructions out.

Thanks again for taking on writing this pattern and sharing it with us.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well I did the 5th row as the first one on the chart.. It becomes clear when you do the set up rows.
> 
> I think your scarf will be a one of a kind... I also think that doing more repeats of each chart will give you a nice large shawl..  I look forward to seeing what you are creating
> 
> I have always wondered what doing just one half would work out.. now we will know.


Well being different seems to be characteristic of my life!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I do have a spare printer...but shipping will be a problem. Bev (fellow Indiana resident) would have an easier time getting to it.

There is extra ink for it too. For compatibility issues you will have to go to the HP website for the drivers to install for it. This will be true even if you have a MAC Operating System.

Now for cotton...do I just enjoy or do a washing before 1st wearing? I'm not sure I should stretch it out like you can for man-made or wool. And I don't know my own strength...don't need to snap a thread mid-block.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kaixixang, shipping to NZ would be astronomical!!!!! A friend sent me a box of yarn in a three shoe box sized box (approximately) quite light, $75, one could buy a printer for far less than the postage!!!!!!
Hope you didn't snap the cotton, but it sounds like you did- ah well I am sure you're a resourceful joiner!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Kaixixang, when I have knitted with cotton, I blocked. It does the same thing as yarn does. Don't 'stretch it till it screams', but do stretch a bit and pin open yarn over edgings etc. Anything that you want open that will not stay itself. The blocking will help it to lie flat and will open those areas that need it. Just like you would do your doilies.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well we are pretty quiet in here!! I finished chart 2 last night.. I won't have enough yarn so I am thinking of either finding more to go with it.. I do have a shade lighter and go with stripes.. or just do 1 repeat of each chart.. I am thinking on it.. I will be looking through my stash here in a few minutes.. I have to work 4 days this week.. the one day is not bad.. up early and home by 3pm the other days I start at 10am.. it is a difficult hour.. too early to get much done around home or take off and do something... then home at dinner time.. I will adjust and these are just training hours and cover hours.. we have 2 taking a weeks vacation.. I'll get to know more of the ladies that work there .. I feel more comfortable...so it is less stressing 

I would have a hard time blocking until the cotton snapped.. I think you can pull quite a bit.. I am guessing your talking crochet cotton.. I would talk to Belle about that she has great success with her doily's  and they are blocked beautifully.. I have a dresser scarf I need to re-block.. I'm going to use a tad sprinkle of starch in my soaking water.. I blocked it once and it is not holding for me.. our air is quite humid though...


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Good morning ladies!!! DH looked at his work e-mail and laughed because of the printing I sent him.  Can't wait to start Norma's shawl. I'm glad y'all are ahead of me!

Off to spend most of the day with Evan. They are on Spring Break so we will have lots of play time! Woo Hoo!! Weather is holding amazing! I'll have to take a pair of shorts with me today as it is expected to be near 80 today in town. Picnic in the park time!!!!!

See y'all when I get home tonight. Hope everyone has an awesome day!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here's a classic: Looking at my error in doing Norma's pattern, it seems that I can do a second one and graft them together--just a bit of extra work right? Well turns out that my stripe color may not be enough and of course is is a discontinued color. Found some online from the UK--8 mixed balls for $40 w/free shipping and greater time delay! Or from the Yarn Barn for $9 + shipping
The UK source, tho, also carries a favorite merino dk yarn that has also been discontinued. What a dilemma for a yarnaholic.

Still cannot send pics as camera not in functioning mode. Tried Ronie's suggestion of downloading directly from the memory card into the computer but that does not seem to work on my Mac. May find some time today to call Olympic for tech support.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Have fun Jacki!! that sounds like so much fun... our weekend was a bust as far as trying to BBQ... we did it but the weather wasn't cooperating.. first night was great .. second night I got hubby's blue cheese burger.. YUCK!!! he got my pepper jack... nothing like chewing on old gym socks.. makes me ill just thinking of it.. I took one bite and that was all I ate.. last night though the weather was beautiful and he did some chicken for last nights dinner and tonights dinner  I made a big fruit salad which will make my breakfast smoothies go very quick this week  and homemade coleslaw with dried cranberry's Yummm... everything in this area has cranberry's in it...LOL 

What a delema Tanya.. I am getting off the computer here in a few minutes and I am going to see what I can do to mix in with my yarn.. I have about 300 yds and need a good 200 more.. I'll have to look and see what I have.. I could do a tonal mix.. and use one ever other chart sequence.. I need to decide before I start knitting again this morning..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... nothing like chewing on old gym socks..
> 
> What a delema Tanya.. I am going to see what I can do to mix in with my yarn.. I have about 300 yds and need a good 200 more.. I'll have to look and see what I have.. I could do a tonal mix.. and use one ever other chart sequence.. I need to decide before I start knitting again this morning..


That is an interesting description of a burger! I can fully imagine it from here. :thumbdown:

Tanya and Ronie, Designer/Shirley would be so proud of your color mixing and matching!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well if you have ever eaten a blue cheese burger.. yuck.. you would understand.. I like blue cheese dressing on my salads.. although for sake of calories I skip it these days.. but there is something about it on the burger that will stay with me for a long time... hubby ended up eating both! LOL because we just switched meat.. and my fixings had that awful taste to it.. LOL

I just weighted my balls of yarn and I have plenty.. I may opt for 2 repeats of charts 3 and 4 because I am using sport weight.. and it will be large.. and if push comes to shove I may use a contrast border.. something I have!! what a fun stash buster this has turned into


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am pleased you are settling in at your new job. I can't wait until I see your shawl. All variations gratefully received :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is an excellent solution and a creative one! Good louck with your yarn choices. I know the dilemma well :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I hope you enjoy the shawl, Jackie. I never thought anyone would knit it. I am ever so pleased.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronnie, that burger sounds yucky :thumbdown:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay--did first half they 2 rounds of chart 3 with my stripes and have finished chart 1 & round 1 of chart 2 this a.m. So guess I am committed to ordering some of the discontinued yarn from one place or another.

Did find several yarn sources online in the UK which some of you might like. They have discounted yarns, some of them discontinued:

Black Sheep Yarn is one of them. 
http://www.blacksheepwools.com/knitting-yarn/brand/rowan.html
Cucumber Patch is another one
https://www.cucumberpatch.com/knitting-yarns/rowan-yarns

Serentity Knitting caught my eye as they have a section of Fair trade and Organic yarns. Rowan has a line of organic yarns, both cotton and wool called Purelife

http://www.serenityknitting.co.uk/Fairtrade_and_organic/default.aspx

Jeanette's Rare Yarns

http://www.jannettesrareyarns.co.uk/rowan-and-rowan-classic-knitting- yarn-special-offers/rowan-classic-siena-8-assorted-balls.html

This is one in the US--The Yarn Barn

http://www.theyarnbarn.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=TYBL&Product_Code=FDC-ZARA&Category_Code=FDC

The Uk locations will provide much better shipping options and they have some excellent yarns


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Working my way through (I think) 14 pages so will stop to comment now and go back to work.

Wow Bev! Very pretty and I too like the long colorways.

I can see the Edwardian influences in your shawl Sue. Bet the final project will be stunning. Aren't crochet hooks the greatest invention for us knitters, lol.

So nice that you have someone to knit for Ronie 

Ooh Jane, beautiful Iolanthe. Dee does such great patterns and you have done a great job with it. Love the yarn and it's subtle color changes.

My weekend had its ups and downs. Plane was delayed six hours due to weather, but was able to get through a good bit of ball number seven of the baby blanket (10 balls planned). I finally got to my destination at 4am having had to rent a car (paid a premium price for a cheapo car but at 2:30am there was only one counter open) and DH decided that he was staying a couple extra days thus not driving us home on Sunday so I would have to drive myself. Motel guests were not quiet with kids running up and down the hallway (Sat morning) and a guy who kept tripping his car alarm so I gave up at 8:30 and went to the flight line. Neighbor of our hosts was apoplectic that I parked the truck with two tires on the grass of the easement in front of his house. He was calling the police to complain (really?) so I moved the truck over a foot and a half and blocked the road even more but as I was not the only one blocking the road (probably fifteen cars and trucks) oh well. He made such a scene that one guy got back into his face telling him to stop yelling at a girl and said girl was doing what he wanted and did it right away so shut up. I just ignored his tirade and moved the truck. Making friends, lol. Got to do a little flying but never got any lessons as the instructor ran out of time (darn). But my hour of hovering between the trees (scary, you know those trees get up and move closer to you) and turns around a shrub (technique building) with the honking wind was good and I got some approaches in on Sunday so that was good too. The drive home took an extra hour (six instead of five) due to morons at the toll plazas (drivers, not toll takers, I had to use the cash lanes) and a construction delay where the turnpike was shut down for a bit and then when it opened drivers would not just keep going (grrr). So I got home at 1am and got up at 6:30 to go to work. Hopefully next weekend's travel will be less eventful, lol. But having not flown for months and still able to keep the helicopter in one spot while hovering was a good confirmation of skills retained.

Will check in later and try to get caught up on everyone else's goings on.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Have fun Jacki!! that sounds like so much fun... our weekend was a bust as far as trying to BBQ... we did it but the weather wasn't cooperating.. first night was great .. second night I got hubby's blue cheese burger.. YUCK!!! he got my pepper jack... nothing like chewing on old gym socks.. makes me ill just thinking of it.. I took one bite and that was all I ate.. last night though the weather was beautiful and he did some chicken for last nights dinner and tonights dinner  I made a big fruit salad which will make my breakfast smoothies go very quick this week  and homemade coleslaw with dried cranberry's Yummm... everything in this area has cranberry's in it...LOL
> 
> What a delema Tanya.. I am getting off the computer here in a few minutes and I am going to see what I can do to mix in with my yarn.. I have about 300 yds and need a good 200 more.. I'll have to look and see what I have.. I could do a tonal mix.. and use one ever other chart sequence.. I need to decide before I start knitting again this morning..


You would think by now we would learn to plan better but our inspirations are so serendipity and they refuse to wait.

I have a bag of lite Spring like colors in bamboo/cotton but the it lace wt and I am working in fingering and not enough to double the strands. Will save this for some summer scarves I think.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That does sound like an up and down weekend. I am glad you still have the skills in place. I am most impressed! Go to it!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What an eventful weekend, Melanie! Whew! That must have been so fun to be flying again, even if for a short time. :thumbup:

Shortly after I started knitting again a few years ago, I fell in love with a very textured cotton yarn. Every time Craftsy had a sale I bought more. :? I have several colors of it and no clue what to do with it. Would any of you creative people have any ideas? Thank you!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

While searching Ravelry for an idea for my yarn, I ran across this and thought of you, Tanya: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/coco-vee-cape


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--glad you got some flying time and it worked well. Flying does not seem like an easy avocation to coordinate. I know what you mean about the neighbor with his lawn. People can get very self-righteous about all kinds of little things. But many people are very into their lawns and can be nuts about it. Once had a customer with a sizable back yard. I had set up saw horses on the lawn to ensure the walkway didn't get damaged or stained. He was practically insane that I would bend the grass!!!!!!

Toni--that cotton slubby yarn has some wonderful colors. Know what you mean by having a hard time figuring out a project for it. What comes to mind
are things like summer vests, baby shirts/sweaters, summer/spring scarves, accent colors on projects, baby blankets. Hmm, maybe a lacy overtop for the summer. Maybe this ideas will stimulate your thinking.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--another thought--have you check the yarn company's web site for patterns using this yarn? Most company will have a handful of patterns for each of their yarns. Even check Ravelry for patterns with it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--another thought--have you check the yarn company's web site for patterns using this yarn? Most company will have a handful of patterns for each of their yarns. Even check Ravelry for patterns with it.


Great ideas, Tanya! I didn't think of checking with the company. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie!!! that sounds very eventful...I am glad you got some use out of the weekend though... catching up on the posts is difficult at best.. you do a great job of it 

Toni very pretty colors.. a market bag would look great... I'm not sure how many yards are in each skein... a colorful vest would be fun.. I am sure you will find the perfect project for it.. I have some cotton fingering that I am on the fence about.. all in good time .. its why we buy when we see it...

Well off to work.. See you all this evening.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I found a very simple triangle scarf using this Ironstone Felicia yarn. I might try the Magic Vest in garter stitch with large needles. I might have to think about this awhile.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Melanie, rather you than me in a Helicopter! Preferred having a motor in front- never fancied gliding either, glad you did get a little time with your instructor, but what a saga the journeys were! To be honest I am tempted into the air now, only as a passenger, and even then I am nervous, especially when mad Germans do crazy things like flying deliberately into mountains.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Toni, I made a simple summer top out of a slubby cotton acrylic mix in a very simple leaf design- I did not want anything too complex because so much of what happens is in the yarn.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Toni, I made a simple summer top out of a slubby cotton acrylic mix in a very simple leaf design- I did not want anything too complex because so much of what happens is in the yarn.


Do you happen to have a photo and/or pattern, Julie? That sounds perfect!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's a free pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flashdance-shawl

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here's a free pattern:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flashdance-shawl
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here's a free pattern:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flashdance-shawl
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue. That's lovely and now saved to my library!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Very pretty pattern, Sue. I have saved it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Do you happen to have a photo and/or pattern, Julie? That sounds perfect!


How much of a hurry are you in, Toni- the book is in our public library, but I am not sure where my notebook is (ON ACCOUNT OF THE MOVE) sorry about the caps lock! I could go on a hunt for it, the top itself is somewhere in one of my many bags- I am by no means sorted!
found it in 'my topics'.
about the only thing I got right was that it is a slub yarn

I finished knitting this a couple of weeks ago- the original pattern is in one of Madeline Weston's books- I have returned it to the library and did not note the title- partly because I did not think I would post it on the main forum. I used Crystal Palace Yarns 'Monaco' a mix of Rayon, Bamboo, Nylon and Acrylic in colour 419. 
I used 4.5 mm needles for the rib, 5.5 mm for the body.
Cast on 117 sts. 
row 1: k3, *yo, k2, p3 tog, k2, yo, k1*
Row 2: purl
Repeat rows one and two, two more times.
Row 7: k2, p2 tog, *k2, yo, k1, yo, k2, p3 tog* 
Row 8: purl
Repeat these two rows two more times
Thus a 12 row pattern.
I completely altered the armhole shaping, sleeve and neckline- so there was a lot of math involved
I am however pleased with the result- although I doubt I will ever be thin again!
If you head into 'my topics' I mean Lurkers topics- it is a tank top in Monaco yarn or close to that- that will give you the photo. Was worried it would come up as a download- but here is one of the images!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, through another five pages 

Your scarf looks good so far KX. The yarn choice is very pretty, it looks a bit like tie-dye 

Thanks for all your efforts Norma to give us a lovely shawl design. I am looking so forward to having the time to make this shawl.

Great blob Jane! Maybe the flight crew will let you use some galley floor space for blocking, lol. And even though you will be traveling I hope it's a great birthday!

Forgot to mention in my travel travails that the car rental company charged me for the GPS navigation unit. I was not given the option to decline it or anything else (loss / damage waiver, etc) which I thought was weird. So I called them, 24 times! I kept getting put on hold, and left there, waited 20 minutes on one call. Over two hours total calling time. One person said to go back to the airport. Not driving 2 1/2 hours round trip for that. The 24th person I spoke to finally said that Customer Service is not open on the weekends. Wow. Major car rental company does not staff Customer Service on the weekends. I had to complain to the person I turned the car into back here in Fort Lauderdale, poor girl. I rented the car in Jacksonville. She did take the charge off by the way - $30. 

Back to work, don't want to get caught reading the LP.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I found a very simple triangle scarf using this Ironstone Felicia yarn. I might try the Magic Vest in garter stitch with large needles. I might have to think about this awhile.


I like the idea of the MV which is simple enough to show off the yarn. Have you done some samples of the yarn to see how the different stitches show with it? Some slubs are very minimal while others are more pronounced. And of course the openness of the stitches will impact the effect, too.

One thing about the MV is that it lends itself to using different colors (ala Bev's cashmere MV) and a bit of texture would look great with it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ok, through another five pages
> 
> Your scarf looks good so far KX. The yarn choice is very pretty, it looks a bit like tie-dye
> 
> ...


Good for you to fight the car rental company on that bogus charge. We are seeing more and more of these 'extra' charges that are foisted on us with many companies. It is becoming part of the 'business plan' for increasing profits.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, that is great


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, that is great


Thank you, Norma! How is your health, this evening?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Good for you to fight the car rental company on that bogus charge. We are seeing more and more of these 'extra' charges that are foisted on us with many companies. It is becoming part of the 'business plan' for increasing profits.


I agree, Tanya!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, that is great


Ditto from me!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Norma! How is your health, this evening?


Getting better but slowly. I am managing to do a little each day. The exhaustion means I have to do a bit and sit a bit. I do manage to get things completed :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> While searching Ravelry for an idea for my yarn, I ran across this and thought of you, Tanya: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/coco-vee-cape


I have knitted this - a nice easy project. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I thought it looked stunning, Linda.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

IMPORTANT NOTICE Tricia has pointed out that chart 4 doesn't make it clear that the garter stitch border, yo at each end and the centre stitch with adjacent yos are maintained whilst knitting this chart. I will post an updated chart tomorrow. Thank you, Tricia :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought it looked stunning, Linda.


Thank you, Norma - my mother-in-law loves it. I am trying tokeep up with you all but with a 4 year old and 1 year old visiting,everything is chaotic (and tiring) but such fun. Knitting is on hold for a couple of more days.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie and Tanya, seems as if you are getting your yarns sorted.

Melanie, what a weekend. That 1 am to 6 am sleep just does not sound like enough.

Thanks, Sue, for the Flashdance. It's in my library also. 

What a pretty top, Julie. How lovely to see your smiling face. 



Linda said:


> I have knitted this - a nice easy project. I really enjoyed it.


Can we have a picture, Linda?? Opps, I must have missed something. Have you already posted a picture?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, that is a fabulous sweater! You look so nice in it!  Thank you for your information.

Tanya, yes, I have knitted a little. I did a swatch with one of DFL's practice pieces. (I will try to find a photo.)

Way to stick to your guns, Melanie! What a frustrating deal. 

Thanks for the notice, Norma. It is good to hear that you are improving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I guess it is all part of the learning process, Norma, and we are your test knitters!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie and Tanya, seems as if you are getting your yarns sorted.
> 
> Melanie, what a weekend. That 1 am to 6 am sleep just does not sound like enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, that is a fabulous sweater! You look so nice in it!  Thank you for your information.
> 
> Tanya, yes, I have knitted a little. I did a swatch with one of DFL's practice pieces. (I will try to find a photo.)
> 
> ...


Toni, Thank you!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

5 more pages done - busy busy ladies 

Hope your day with Evan was fun Jackie!

Guess I am the odd duck around here, I love bleu cheese burgers. Put some large crumbles on my burger and pop it under the broiler for a few seconds, and yum yum! Or Gorgonzola! Dang, getting hungry now, lol. 

Good luck with your yarn search Tanya. Oh the dilemma of having to decide what yarn to not buy


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> 5 more pages done - busy busy ladies
> 
> Hope your day with Evan was fun Jackie!
> 
> ...


I like some sharper cheeses, too. Tasted a Quesadilla the other day with some delicious cheese in it. It actually had a spicy flavor.

Am leaning to ordering the mercerized cotton from the UK as there is free shipping over $30 and they posted me it ships same day as ordering with about a 5 day delivery. The other place never answered the phone which was discouraging. It has an address only 2 hours away from me, so delivery would be very quick but are they for real????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I have knitted this - a nice easy project. I really enjoyed it.


I have seen this before, or something very similar. There are quite a few miter square patterns turning up. Some of them are quite striking. Someone on KP just posted me telling me how much she loves miter square knitting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Someone on KP just posted me telling me how much she loves miter square knitting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> .........
> 
> Tanya, yes, I have knitted a little. I did a swatch with one of DFL's practice pieces. (I will try to find a photo.)........
> 
> Would love to see the swatches. I really like nubby yarns. They add such good texture and interest to a project so simply.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> TLL said:
> 
> 
> > .........
> ...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow Melanie, what an ordeal! Sounds like a very tiring and aggravating trip! Glad you were at least able to get some flying practice in and confirmation of all your helicopter flying skills!

That ironstone is such pretty yarn Toni. It definitely will make a great bandanna. The MV would be interesting too. 

Sue, thanks for the flash dance shawl. I have some leftover mohair I just might use for that.

Julie, that sweater looks so great on you. I do love the those colors,


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good evening everyone!! Melanie your making progress..  
Sue very nice flash dance pattern.. it look's like a fun one!
Julie I love your top! it looks like a fun knit too! 
Toni I have a pattern that would be pretty in your yarn!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/four-seasons-knit-vest
it calls for a fingering but I am sure would be easy enough to use a different size.. it is primarily a boxy construction. It is one I printed off and want to make. 

I like the bandana idea a lot!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I can't find the photo I am looking for. I remember knitting a lacey rectangle type swatch and asking DFL if it would work for one of her projects (it didn't), but I can't find where it is posted. So that gives me an excuse to play with it this evening.


All excuses to play are good!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> All excuses to play are good!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I just weighted my balls of yarn and I have plenty.. I may opt for 2 repeats of charts 3 and 4 because I am using sport weight.. and it will be large.. and if push comes to shove I may use a contrast border.. something I have!! what a fun stash buster this has turned into


I have been thinking about this lately because in the Chats on Ravelry patterns people know exactly how much yarn they used. What is it that you use to weigh your yarn? Is there a special scale for yarn?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wow Melanie, what an ordeal! Sounds like a very tiring and aggravating trip! Glad you were at least able to get some flying practice in and confirmation of all your helicopter flying skills!
> 
> That ironstone is such pretty yarn Toni. It definitely will make a great bandanna. The MV would be interesting too.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
I am using a lot of green- but purple and blue, too, with occasional splashes of red- not much of the dusky pink I like at present.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good evening everyone!! Melanie your making progress..
> Sue very nice flash dance pattern.. it look's like a fun one!
> Julie I love your top! it looks like a fun knit too!
> Toni I have a pattern that would be pretty in your yarn!
> ...


Thanks, Ronie! I did enjoy knitting it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The finished Cable shrug, and the gloves I have been working on- need to get back to a lace project.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> What an eventful weekend, Melanie! Whew! That must have been so fun to be flying again, even if for a short time. :thumbup:
> 
> Shortly after I started knitting again a few years ago, I fell in love with a very textured cotton yarn. Every time Craftsy had a sale I bought more. :? I have several colors of it and no clue what to do with it. Would any of you creative people have any ideas? Thank you!!!


Pretty summer scarves to wear as accessory/accent/color splash. Very skinny and long. Could wear as a belt. Vest, shrug or something in an open, lacy stitch.

What about the "bandannas" we saw the other day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished Cable shrug, and the gloves I have been working on- need to get back to a lace project.


They look great, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Pam!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished Cable shrug, and the gloves I have been working on- need to get back to a lace project.


Julie, that is very pretty and a lovely color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, that is very pretty and a lovely color.


Thank you Tricia!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I have been thinking about this lately because in the Chats on Ravelry patterns people know exactly how much yarn they used. What is it that you use to weigh your yarn? Is there a special scale for yarn?


I got a all purpose scale from knit picks but any kitchen scale works too.. I a happy that mine has a gram setting because the yarn didn't show oz's just grams.. It came in 100gr skeins and when I made my daughters slippers I used parts of 2 skeins.. those two together were 102gr  at 273 yds a skein I am sure I will have enough to make the shawl.. if I run out I was thinking a grey or black border would be ok.. the yarn is a teal green.. it looks a lot like the same color Norma used


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie that is beautiful!! What a great job  I love the color too!! that is such a cute pattern... do the matching gloves come with the pattern too? It makes a very cute set..


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished Cable shrug, and the gloves I have been working on- need to get back to a lace project.


Julie, love your beautiful shrug and gloves. Very pretty blue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie that is beautiful!! What a great job  I love the color too!! that is such a cute pattern... do the matching gloves come with the pattern too? It makes a very cute set..


Thanks, Ronie! No the gloves I just knit- the pattern is in my head. Poledra65 had a Workshop on the Shrug around three years ago I think it was- maybe two


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> Julie, love your beautiful shrug and gloves. Very pretty blue.


Thank you so much!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished Cable shrug, and the gloves I have been working on- need to get back to a lace project.


Julie, that looks great!! So warm. Great stitching.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, that looks great!! So warm. Great stitching.


Thanks Bev- Mum started me on cabling when I was 12- makes a difference when you've done it most of your life!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just use a kitchen scale that measures both grams and ounces. I use it when I am doing test knits. I also use it particularly if knitting triangle shaped shawls in conjunction with Lily-Kim's lace shawl progress calculator to determine if I have enough yarn, especially if wanting to do additional repeats.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> I have been thinking about this lately because in the Chats on Ravelry patterns people know exactly how much yarn they used. What is it that you use to weigh your yarn? Is there a special scale for yarn?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I have been thinking about this lately because in the Chats on Ravelry patterns people know exactly how much yarn they used. What is it that you use to weigh your yarn? Is there a special scale for yarn?


I had been wanting a scale for some time and a few months ago broke down and bought one from Knit Picks. It is a basic, small and inexpensive kitchen scale that weights in oz and gr. Good for yarn as well as the kitchen and have used it for both--even today to see how much of my CC i had actually used in Norms'a shawl pattern. I think it cost less than $20. Look online and you can get a good sense of what is out there.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it is all part of the learning process, Norma, and we are your test knitters!


Definitely and very grateful to you all, I am :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished Cable shrug, and the gloves I have been working on- need to get back to a lace project.


Julie, that is stunning and just perfect. I love it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Melanie, you will have to post some pics of your belly dance costumes. I, for one would love to see them.
> Sue


I would love to see them too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry everyone. I was rough last night and in a lot of pain but by lunchtime today I am just very tired and weak. I have sorted out the problem. The only problem was what DH calls operator error. Chart 1 isn't what i knitted at all. I copied out an early trail instead of the final one :thumbdown: :evil: That was last week so no excuses for being ill then!
> Here are the right charts. I deserve a telling off.
> There probably more mistakes but I have knitted it so I am keeping my fingers crossed.


I hope you are feeling better soon Norma. The pattern is gorgeous. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks all for the info on the scale. I wanted to make sure before I go out and just buy a kitchen scale. I will look around and 'weigh' my options. &#128516;

Toni, the bigger LYS sends out a newsletter and this morning they mention another cotton slub yarn by Sirdar. They show a picture of a short sleeved top. You should check out the Sirdar website too for patterns. Here is a picture I copied of that yarn.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> This Orenburg Shawl pattern is free for today only with the code:
> #fridayfreebie
> http://www.jriede.com/friday-freebies-orenburg-meets-germany-free-shawl-knitting-pattern/


It's gorgeous Jane. I was too late. That will teach me that I need to keep up with LP postings. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here are the pictures. The yarn is Transitions at www.stonebarnfibers.com The shawlette is a combination of two patterns-
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magrathea
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trillian-2


It's beautiful Bev and looks gorgeous on you. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you so much Ros. Today is the first day without a temperature&#128512;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished Cable shrug, and the gloves I have been working on- need to get back to a lace project.


That is lovely and just your colour😃 Brilliant!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Affinity shawl with one clue left to come on Thursday. It is supposed to have been inspired by Edwardian era fashion. I would have loved to have worn it for Easter, but not sure if I will be able to finish it in time. I forgot a couple of yo's in the chart before and did not realize until five rows later, and really did not want to have to frog, but took a chance and dug down with a crochet hook and managed to work them back up. The couple of intervening stitches look a little smaller, but I think when I block it, the soaking will relax the yarn enough that that can be fixed so it won't be noticeable when blocked.
> 
> The next clue uses quite a lot of beads and I am looking forward to that.
> Sue


Looks lovely Sue. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I posted in the general pictures section but it was a long time ago. It is on my Ravelry page though.Sorry I haven't got the piv handy to post just at the minute.


eshlemania said:


> Ronie and Tanya, seems as if you are getting your yarns sorted.
> 
> Melanie, what a weekend. That 1 am to 6 am sleep just does not sound like enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished Cable shrug, and the gloves I have been working on- need to get back to a lace project.


Oh, that is gorgeous. i think I love cables almost as much as lace - all that texture. I'm in a "blue" mood just now - everything I have on the needles or planned is blue. I especially love your lovely summer blue.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Same here. Every now & then I consider designing but I really am happy following someone else's directions.
> Don't _ * anyone*_ breathe a word to my husband that I like to be told what to do!


Lips are sealed Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Just in case some of all y'all don't follow the workshop...here is SOME of my latest scarf (pattern courtesy of TLL).


It's beautiful kaixixang. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you very much, Ros
> He follows me around now when I have my camera & a shawl in hand.


How gorgeous, Tango is so adorable.🐾💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the chart for the border and pictures of the finished shawl. What would I do differently? One change is the number of repeats on the charts. I have corrected that on my instructions here. I think I would make the border a little longer, a few more rows before the final row. I would like to see it in a a slightly lighter weight yarn. A proper laceweight.


It's gorgeous Norma, you've done a great job.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ronie, thanks for the links. I was trying to go back through the threads to find all the charts. I am not sure when I will get to it ow, as I go another test knit in from Dee last night and also have two MKALs starting this week, plus finishing up in another two.
> I did start the double knitting cowl on Friday evening. I'll be lucky to do a row a day on that, but at least with it being a circular knit I don't have to worry about reading the colours in reverse.
> 
> Sue


Thanks for the links Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Here are all the parts to Norma's shawl... I saw Toni do this in her workshop... it sure saves a lot of looking for everyone
> 
> The set up rows
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-36.html#7085053
> ...


Thank you Ronie.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here's a free pattern:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flashdance-shawl
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. I have saved it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, that is great


Same from me Julie.💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished Cable shrug, and the gloves I have been working on- need to get back to a lace project.


That shrug is just gorgeous Julie! The cable work is so perfect and love the "bobbles?" too. And nice mitts to match as well.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished Cable shrug, and the gloves I have been working on- need to get back to a lace project.


Beautiful work Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Julie, that is stunning and just perfect. I love it.


Thank you, Chris!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much Ros. Today is the first day without a temperature😀


So glad to hear you are on the mend!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is lovely and just your colour😃 Brilliant!


I love those blues! It is closer to an Airforce Blue than it appears on screen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Oh, that is gorgeous. i think I love cables almost as much as lace - all that texture. I'm in a "blue" mood just now - everything I have on the needles or planned is blue. I especially love your lovely summer blue.


I would find it hard to choose, also! Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Same from me Julie.💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That shrug is just gorgeous Julie! The cable work is so perfect and love the "bobbles?" too. And nice mitts to match as well.


Thanks- the cables I find best to do by 'eye' rather than attempting to count- perhaps a reflection on my failing eyesight? If you looked carefully at the bobbles you would see that I have been experimenting a bit there- they are not consistent in structure- but it would take a very careful look to see that.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much Ros. Today is the first day without a temperature😀


Hopefully you will be back to normal soon.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful work Julie. 💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Bev and looks gorgeous on you. 💞


THanks, Ros. 

Linda, I found your pictures of your mother's mitered jacket. Very nice. 

Norma, so glad to hear that you are beginning to heal.

Dh and I took a small trip to a nearby city to pick up the car that needed a new transmission. Got some day knitting in.  Always a pleasure.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been meaning to share this CAL with people for awhile--or maybe I did at the very beginning and have forgotten. Nonetheless, the pattern is up to Part 12 and, done in a worsted wt, is at least 3ft in diameter now. All parts of the pattern with tutorials are free. So here it is:

http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/crochet/sophies-universe-cal-2015/sophies-universe-part-12-cal-2015/?utm_source=Look+At+What+I+Made+Newsletter&utm_campaign=6a04462846-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_ad5cdf5a7b-6a04462846-111369621

I have been wanting to play with it but can't get my yarns in order--lots and lots of them.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I started another red cashmere Ashton for my niece's 18th birthday. I was so disappointed when I couldn't get the same yarn as Rachel's, well I could have if I wanted to pay 3 times the price. So I'm making it out of Filatura Di Crosa Hyrcus 100% Cashmere. I got this far and thought I might not have enough yarn to make it a decent size. I went to my LYS where I originally bought the yarn and they don't have anymore, but they suggested I ring the other LYS in Fremantle and guess what???? They have at least 10 more balls in the exact colour and dye lot. They have put the yarn aside for me until I can pick it up. I'm so happy about that!!!! I thought I would have to visit the frog pond and make the shawl a lot smaller. I'm so glad I made that phone call before I frogged it. &#127880;&#127881;&#127880;&#127881;&#127880;&#128158;


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

RosD said:


> I would love to see them too. 💞


Me too!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, that was lucky as your ashton is too beautiful to frog :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--Sometimes the goddess is paying attention.

There is something about a clear, bright red that just captures you. Your Ashton, once again, is beautiful

Your sunrise is magnificent.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, that was lucky as your ashton is too beautiful to frog :thumbup:


Thank you so much Norma, I've been putting off making it because I was wishing for the same yarn, but I really wanted to get it finished before her birthday so that I wouldn't be stressing about getting it done. I started it on Sunday, so I'm not doing too badly. I think I'm just going to repeat the large leaf pattern until I think it's large enough. I hope it will still look good. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... Sue I will have to check out the double knitting in the round... I got side tracked with Normas beautiful shawl..  I could do both.. I got a nice amount of the shawl done yesterday, but last night I kept loosing my YO's so I stopped after 2 pattern rows.LOL it might be best to knit it when I'm not so tired.. 

Norma I am glad you are feeling better.. that was quite a bout you had.. I hope you have a nice long reprieve before another one comes around.. is there a cure for this?? or do you just get hit with it on a whim? it sure sounds painful and very disruptive of your day...

Chris I am glad that you are 'weighing your choices' LOL that little pun didn't get past me.. I have used mine so much since I got it.. I have a small one for the kitchen and I can easily adjust it.. so I weighed something and made them both the same weight.. then taped the kitchen one so it wouldn't be quite so easily adjusted and now I can trust it.. I weigh all my meat.. it is the only thing that will throw my calories over the edge.. I measure the rest!! Silly me I work so hard weighing and measuring everything and then the weekend comes and I mess up at least 1 day!! usually a few.. then I am back at it again for the week..LOL its a steady slow weight loss.. but at least it is a loss and not a gain every week...LOL

I just read a study about sitting for more than a hour at a time.. it changes the way our body's store and burn fat.. they say getting up ever hour for a few minutes helps move the fat out of storage and into burning mode.. so I guess I'll try a timer and get up and move every hour and see how it works.. they say a hour of exercise isn't enough to burn the fat our bodies want to store.. it was a very interesting read.. and worth a try.. if I can't do the exercises I want to do.. at least I can get up and move off and on all day..LOL this explains it better.. incase anyone is interested. http://www.sparkpeople.com/blog/blog.asp?post=how_much_sitting_is_too_much


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--Sometimes the goddess is paying attention.
> 
> There is something about a clear, bright red that just captures you. Your Ashton, once again, is beautiful
> 
> Your sunrise is magnificent.


Thank you so much Tanya, I'm so happy the goddess is paying attention. I can't seem to get beautiful red cahmere out of my head. I just love it. I'm glad you like this Ashton.
I was up early and just had to take photos of the sunrise. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Who me??? I'm not a naughty boy climbing on the window sill. &#128158;


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the CAL Tanya .. what a great stash buster and beautiful work!!! I love it.. it would most definitely be one that I would make off of the computer.. I wouldn't want to print all those pictures.. but there great tutorials 

Ros that is so pretty!!! I can't believe that is only 2 days work!!! I am thrilled to get a chart done a day...LOL


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for the link to the CAL Tanya .. what a great stash buster and beautiful work!!! I love it.. it would most definitely be one that I would make off of the computer.. I wouldn't want to print all those pictures.. but there great tutorials
> 
> Ros that is so pretty!!! I can't believe that is only 2 days work!!! I am thrilled to get a chart done a day...LOL


Thanks so much Ronie, I would have been further along but I went out for most of the day yesterday. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, love your Ashton. SO glad you found the yarn you needed. The sunrise is gorgeous. 

Tanya, thanks for sharing the crochet link. What lovely colors!!! Amazing crochet.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks so much Ronie, I would have been further along but I went out for most of the day yesterday. 💞


your needles must fly!!! and what a darling picture of Jackson... its just getting started.. he will keep you on your toes...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, love your Ashton. SO glad you found the yarn you needed. The sunrise is gorgeous.
> 
> Tanya, thanks for sharing the crochet link. What lovely colors!!! Amazing crochet.


Thank you so much Bev.💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ha!!! Ros, you gave me a bit of confusion this morning.  I saw your post about you not being a naughty boy climbing on the window sill BEFORE you got the pictures up. 

Lovely pictures of Jackson.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Who me??? I'm not a naughty boy climbing on the window sill. 💞


Of couse not... I am just very, very cute :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ha!!! Ros, you gave me a bit of confusion this morning.  I saw your post about you not being a naughty boy climbing on the window sill BEFORE you got the pictures up.
> 
> Lovely pictures of Jackson.


Well I'm definitely not a naughty boy!!!! 😉😉💞
Thank you Jackson is a delightful lil man. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Of couse not... I am just very, very cute :thumbup:


Thank you so much Norma, he is definitely very cute, but then you all know how biased I am. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

You are entitled to be, Ros!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> your needles must fly!!! and what a darling picture of Jackson... its just getting started.. he will keep you on your toes...


Thank you Ronie, I might not get much done tomorrow either because my sister is coming over. Jackson does keep us on our toes, he's so cute, he's trying to talk now, he's so adorable. 💞


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Could Jackson be any cuter?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

brain56 said:


> Could Jackson be any cuter?


Thank you, I don't know, but I will keep the photos coming. Everyone seems to enjoy the photos. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

The latest bears.&#128158;&#128059;&#128158;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, as cute as cute can be :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is the amended border chart:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, that is such a beautiful colour. I am glad you were able to locate more.

Sue


RosD said:


> I started another red cashmere Ashton for my niece's 18th birthday. I was so disappointed when I couldn't get the same yarn as Rachel's, well I could have if I wanted to pay 3 times the price. So I'm making it out of Filatura Di Crosa Hyrcus 100% Cashmere. I got this far and thought I might not have enough yarn to make it a decent size. I went to my LYS where I originally bought the yarn and they don't have anymore, but they suggested I ring the other LYS in Fremantle and guess what???? They have at least 10 more balls in the exact colour and dye lot. They have put the yarn aside for me until I can pick it up. I'm so happy about that!!!! I thought I would have to visit the frog pond and make the shawl a lot smaller. I'm so glad I made that phone call before I frogged it. 🎈🎉🎈🎉🎈💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, as cute as cute can be :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the amended border chart:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, that is such a beautiful colour. I am glad you were able to locate more.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, me too. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Whew! Caught up at last. Love hearing about everyone.

Great colors in your slub cotton yarn Toni. The MV sounds like a good idea, or some baby stuff.

Your shrug came out great Julie. Both my mother and I love ours. Did you knit or crochet the bobbles? You should check out Toni's or DFL's workshops on charts. I took DFL's and love charts now, and Toni's workshop made quite a few converts as well. 

So glad you were able to find more yarn Ros. It would have been a shame to frog your latest Ashton. That color is glorious. 

I started ball eight of (planned) ten last night on the baby blanket. Over 600 stitches per row now, and growing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Whew! Caught up at last. Love hearing about everyone.
> So glad you were able to find more yarn Ros. It would have been a shame to frog your latest Ashton. That color is glorious.
> 
> I started ball eight of (planned) ten last night on the baby blanket. Over 600 stitches per row now, and growing.


Thank you so much Melanie. Wow!!! That's a lot of stitches. I can't wait to see it finished. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Just sneaking Jackson in again. &#128158;


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Just saw this today and it is lovely....since I have been gone so long, didn't know if it had been shown:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-328802-1.html

In looking up Anna Jensen...found her patterns associated with Gloria Penning...

Here is a site with lovely pattern collections...not bad prices.

I am considering Danish Lace Treasures the works of Anne Marie Jensen ($12.70...shipping included in the US). This is the home page, go to books...there is an order form for you to mail to her. No credit cards, checks/cash only.

http://www.knitlacepatterns.com/the_author.html

BTW: Norma, you are doing such a lovely job with your shawl...have saved the charts.

Take care all....spring/early summer is here at home..gotta run, still lots to do in the sewing room.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Just sneaking Jackson in again. 💞


Sneak away as we enjoy them, too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, thank you so much. That means a great deal to me.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Just saw this today and it is lovely....since I have been gone so long, didn't know if it had been shown:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-328802-1.html
> 
> ...


isn't that stunning ... I love the color too..

Thanks for the update on the chart Norma.. I'll compare it to the one I printed last week.. 
Well I have been on the computer much longer than I had planned.. too much to do and so little time!!! LOL


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, I found some belly dance costume pictures that have beading. I have some other bras and belts with bead motifs and bead fringe (which takes a surprisingly long time) but no photos. I also have several non-beaded costumes using coins and what not for ornamentation or made with sari fabrics.

The silver one is a velvet skirt with a matching belt and bra. The arm cuff has bead strands that attach to the bra. The beads are all silver. I came up with a paisley motif which is on the belt and bra and also near the hem of the skirt.

The red one was made with glitter-dot fabric which was gifted to me. The beads are all red glass. There is no belt - I made bead fringe for the hip area. Sadly the photo does not show the beading very well.

The dark one is burgundy fabric with gunmetal beads. I had purchased the top and made the belt to match. I also have the same burgundy chiffon for a circle skirt and veil. Again the photo is not very good.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sneak away as we enjoy them, too!


Thank you so much Norma, I will!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Ok, I found some belly dance costume pictures that have beading. I have some other bras and belts with bead motifs and bead fringe (which takes a surprisingly long time) but no photos. I also have several non-beaded costumes using coins and what not for ornamentation or made with sari fabrics.
> 
> The silver one is a velvet skirt with a matching belt and bra. The arm cuff has bead strands that attach to the bra. The beads are all silver. I came up with a paisley motif which is on the belt and bra and also near the hem of the skirt.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness!!!! They are all so beautiful Melanie, absolutely stunning. Thank you so much for sharing. I love them. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> You are entitled to be, Ros!!


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

A few more pics.

I bought the belt and made the bra to match for the turquoise one I am wearing. I love this color.

I bought the turquoise choli top and made the belt and headband to match (close anyways). This costume was my first time on stage - I was in a sword routine so had to balance a sword on my head while dancing. It was a challenge but fun. All silver glass beads and sequins (loose).

The pink bra was made for a breast cancer walk - we were the belly dancers for boobies team. It is actually a bit brighter pink - closer to the pink ribbon color. Most of my belly dance bras are made with a commercial bra as a base - I cut off the straps and the center between the cups and just use only the cups and then make all new straps (stronger, little or no elastic).


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> A few more pics.
> 
> I bought the belt and made the bra to match for the turquoise one I am wearing. I love this color.
> 
> ...


They are all exquisite and you look absolutely amazing. My daughter Jane has learned a sword dance as well. It freaked me out when I first saw it, but it was great and she did really well. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning! What a busy place this has been. 

Chris, thank you for showing that Sirdar yarn and suggestion to check their website. I did some swatching last night after finishing a different project. I tried to do some color changing, but a larger needle size is needed to really show off the yarn, I think. (I can show a photo of this.) I used two strands together. It got bulky and looks like fluffy cotton balls. 

Ros, your photos of Jackson are so special. What a sweet little boy he is!  Yeah, you get to finish another stunning, red Ashton! You do such nice work and so quickly!!!

Ronie, I read that article about sitting verses moving around. It is so easy to get stuck to the sofa when I am working on a project! Must. Move. More.  Thank you for the link to the Four Seasons Knit Vest. It looks like a really good one. :thumbup:

DFL, that Knitted Heirloom Lace is so inspiring! What a wonderful way to make a living!!!

Norma, I am so glad you are fever free today! What a relief for you! Thank you for the Chart #4 update. :thumbup:

Melanie, your beading is incredible!!! That must have taken hours and hours and hours to do all of that! You are so tenacious!!!

Is anyone ready for a *ROAD TRIP*?!!! I found out that there is a fiber festival coming up the middle of May that is only a couple of hours from me!!! I am *SO* excited!!! Here is the link, so you can check it out: http://shepherdsharvestfestival.org/


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, wow!! absolutely stunning. I can't choose a favourite, although I am very partial to the red one :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Then I found more. The teal one is my colour but not my size :XD: They are just gorgeous. Thank you for posting them. They have made my afternoon!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, that was lucky as your ashton is too beautiful to frog :thumbup:


I agree!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Who me??? I'm not a naughty boy climbing on the window sill. 💞


He's such a cutie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I started another red cashmere Ashton for my niece's 18th birthday. I was so disappointed when I couldn't get the same yarn as Rachel's, well I could have if I wanted to pay 3 times the price. So I'm making it out of Filatura Di Crosa Hyrcus 100% Cashmere. I got this far and thought I might not have enough yarn to make it a decent size. I went to my LYS where I originally bought the yarn and they don't have anymore, but they suggested I ring the other LYS in Fremantle and guess what???? They have at least 10 more balls in the exact colour and dye lot. They have put the yarn aside for me until I can pick it up. I'm so happy about that!!!! I thought I would have to visit the frog pond and make the shawl a lot smaller. I'm so glad I made that phone call before I frogged it. 🎈🎉🎈🎉🎈💞


How lucky was that! And I love the sunrise!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Oh my goodness!!!! They are all so beautiful Melanie, absolutely stunning. Thank you so much for sharing. I love them. 💞


Ditto from me, Melanie. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Whew! Caught up at last. Love hearing about everyone.
> 
> Great colors in your slub cotton yarn Toni. The MV sounds like a good idea, or some baby stuff.
> 
> ...


I knitted the bobbles, Melanie! but sometimes on 4 stitches sometimes on three- getting a bit forgetful! I found the chart for this, helpful, so maybe I can conquer my fear of lace charts! I also took your advice and did the ribbing in a circle- although I did have to 'frog' back the first pick-up it just was not enough stitches, to be honest I did not bother counting the second time- as I had misplaced my markers- the fault of still being largely in moving chaos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Just sneaking Jackson in again. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DFL, what a gorgeous shawl. Thank you so for sharing.

Ros, you are having so much fun with those bears. So cute. 

Melanie, WOW!! Thank you so much for sharing. Love the beading and colors on your costumes. What a lot of work. A labor of love, I take it. 

Cool, Toni, to have a fiber festival so close.  Enjoy and please, take pictures.  Love your color blending.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Can't get over how skinny you are Melanie! Have not been there since my early thirties! The costumes are amazing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Cool, Toni, to have a fiber festival so close.  Enjoy and please, take pictures.  Love your color blending.


I am so excited! I just spent too much time exploring the website and wondering if there are classes that I can take or if I should just wander and absorb all of the demonstrations. No doubt, I will learn a LOT and take LOTS of photos!!! I will be thinking of you all and wishing you could explore with me!

Thanks for the encouragement on the color blending. It is a start.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie!! those are amazing... I remember my belly dancing days.. I think dancing is a great form of exercise and is so much fun... I was born severely pigeon toed so Mom put me in several different dance classes.. I loved modern dance.. and I love the waistline I got with belly dancing.. we have no classes for any type of dance here..  You look incredible in your costumes... 

great start Toni... it is bulky.. I am sure that the more you play with it.. the closer you will get to a stitch and pattern you will love .. I'm glad you liked the article.. I never knew this and I did know that a lot of us sit and knit for as long as our eyes and hands allow!! ... have fun at the festival... send us pics and story's you know how much we love them..


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Good morning, All! A quick note to comment briefly -----

Julie, beautiful set Super color and perfect work!

Norma, great that your fever is finally down. You must have had a rather severe case this time. So sorry to hear this. Great charts, I have your shawl on my to do list&#61514;

Ros, lovely pics of your bears  they really are so cute. I only caught the most recent pic of your Jackson&#61514; Based on the posts I have read this morning  I have missed several postings, one of your darling GS and other news of members. I will have to scroll back to find them. Congtrats also on another great Ashton.

Melanie  absolutely gorgeous costumes!! You are a very talented woman. Sewing creativity, dancing, knitting, and piloting  good for you!! Thanks for sharing your pics&#61514;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Jan- not quite perfect- the bobbles are a bit varied- but you don't really notice from a distance!



jangmb said:


> Good morning, All! A quick note to comment briefly -----
> 
> Julie, beautiful set Super color and perfect work!
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I knitted the bobbles, Melanie! but sometimes on 4 stitches sometimes on three- getting a bit forgetful! I found the chart for this, helpful, so maybe I can conquer my fear of lace charts! I also took your advice and did the ribbing in a circle- although I did have to 'frog' back the first pick-up it just was not enough stitches, to be honest I did not bother counting the second time- as I had misplaced my markers- the fault of still being largely in moving chaos.


Hi Julie, I would love to admire your bobbles, but I'm not finding them and have to run for a bit so I can not look anymore. What page is this project on, do you know? Thank you!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey, Jan! Are you interested in a road trip?!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Here is my version of Norma's shawl . . . So far. Can't stretch it out but maybe you can get an idea of how it will look.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hi Julie, I would love to admire your bobbles, but I'm not finding them and have to run for a bit so I can not look anymore. What page is this project on, do you know? Thank you!!!


Toni, Julie's shrug is on 64. I never would have noticed that the bobbles were different if not pointed out 

Your color combining looks great so far. And how lucky to have a fiber festival coming near to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hi Julie, I would love to admire your bobbles, but I'm not finding them and have to run for a bit so I can not look anymore. What page is this project on, do you know? Thank you!!!


Back on page 64! Golly we have talked a lot this week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Here is my version of Norma's shawl . . . So far. Can't stretch it out but maybe you can get an idea of how it will look.


Looking good, are you progressing to the darker blue now? or will you still use the lighter colour?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, your Ashton is so pretty in that red cashmere. Happy for you that you didn't have to frog! Love the all the pics of Jackson and your pretty bears, especially the purple one!

Melanie, absolutely beautiful work on those costumes! What fun to see. Thank you for sharing. 

Ronie, I have heard about sitting too much being unhealthy. But it is hard to remember to keep getting up frequently! 

Tricia, good start to the shawl. Are you changing to a new color yarn, or is that just the way the color way is?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Toni, Julie's shrug is on 64. I never would have noticed that the bobbles were different if not pointed out
> 
> Your color combining looks great so far. And how lucky to have a fiber festival coming near to you.


Should have kept my mouth shut!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Should have kept my mouth shut!


 :XD:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing. I loved seeing all the pics. You weren't consciously trying to hide your face in the first one? I'm assuming it was just part of the dance.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Ok, I found some belly dance costume pictures that have beading. I have some other bras and belts with bead motifs and bead fringe (which takes a surprisingly long time) but no photos. I also have several non-beaded costumes using coins and what not for ornamentation or made with sari fabrics.
> 
> The silver one is a velvet skirt with a matching belt and bra. The arm cuff has bead strands that attach to the bra. The beads are all silver. I came up with a paisley motif which is on the belt and bra and also near the hem of the skirt.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, they all are beautiful. I can't imagine that sword dance!

Sue


MissMelba said:


> A few more pics.
> 
> I bought the belt and made the bra to match for the turquoise one I am wearing. I love this color.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tricia, that is looking good. I'm not sure when I will be able to start mine.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Here is my version of Norma's shawl . . . So far. Can't stretch it out but maybe you can get an idea of how it will look.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I had to have a nerve conduction test on my leg this morning. The dr determined that I have a peroneal nerve entrapment in my leg (I think that is another word for a pinched nerve). She blamed it on me crossing my legs, which I guess I do a lot so I am having to unlearn that habit now, and, if I am lucky, the nerve will regenerate itself. That might take a few months. I guess although I exercise a lot, I also sit a lot and, apparently not the best way.
Sue


sisu said:


> Ronie, I have heard about sitting too much being unhealthy. But it is hard to remember to keep getting up frequently!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, love your Madryn. Can't wait to see it done and blocked. No pressure though. 

Sue, so glad you have found out what is going on with your leg.  Someone told me long ago not to cross my legs, not even at the ankles and I got out of the habit of it. Guess that was a good thing.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hey, Jan! Are you interested in a road trip?!


How far north and east from you will it be?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I had to have a nerve conduction test on my leg this morning. The dr determined that I have a peroneal nerve entrapment in my leg (I think that is another word for a pinched nerve). She blamed it on me crossing my legs, which I guess I do a lot so I am having to unlearn that habit now, and, if I am lucky, the nerve will regenerate itself. That might take a few months. I guess although I exercise a lot, I also sit a lot and, apparently not the best way.
> Sue


The possibility of timing one's self to sitting only an hour at a time might help too- do you have a simple exercise routine you could tempt yourself with? Just a 5 minute change from all the seated (knitting?) you do!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good, are you progressing to the darker blue now? or will you still use the lighter colour?


I an planning to progress to blue green and then to beige for a seashore look. Sky, sea, beach. We'll see if it works or I'm successful. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I an planning to progress to blue green and then to beige for a seashore look. Sky, sea, beach. We'll see if it works or I'm successful. :wink:


Sounds good!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the amended border chart:


Thanks, Norma!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I an planning to progress to blue green and then to beige for a seashore look. Sky, sea, beach. We'll see if it works or I'm successful. :wink:


That will look great. Can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jangmb said:


> How far north and east from you will it be?


It is at the Washington County Fairgrounds, just east of St. Paul, Lake Elmo area. It is, theoretically, 2 hours and 7 minutes from Bricelyn.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished Cable shrug, and the gloves I have been working on- need to get back to a lace project.


I completely missed your photo/post, Julie! Your shrug is so pretty! I have that pattern and remember when there was a KAL or workshop or something. You did great!!! :thumbup:

Thanks to you and Caryn for helping me find your post. You girls are great!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Your Ashton is going to be a show stopper, Ros and a really good colour for a young girl. So glad you have tracked down more yarn. The weather here today has been pretty unpleasant, wouldn't mind a pretty sunrise like yours


RosD said:


> I started another red cashmere Ashton for my niece's 18th birthday. I was so disappointed when I couldn't get the same yarn as Rachel's, well I could have if I wanted to pay 3 times the price. So I'm making it out of Filatura Di Crosa Hyrcus 100% Cashmere. I got this far and thought I might not have enough yarn to make it a decent size. I went to my LYS where I originally bought the yarn and they don't have anymore, but they suggested I ring the other LYS in Fremantle and guess what???? They have at least 10 more balls in the exact colour and dye lot. They have put the yarn aside for me until I can pick it up. I'm so happy about that!!!! I thought I would have to visit the frog pond and make the shawl a lot smaller. I'm so glad I made that phone call before I frogged it. 🎈🎉🎈🎉🎈💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--If I had a body like yours, I would show it off, too. All that bike riding!
Your costumes look great, too 

Ros--Jackson is becoming the typical devilish 2 yr old. Just adorable.

Toni--That yarn really has a very pronounce texture. I would suggest playing with the color and shape and work garter or SS stitch. It can make a striking project.

DFL--that is one magnificent heirloom lace piece.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Have fun at the festival in May Toni! Looking forward to the pics so we can live vicariously through you 

I gave up on the knitted bobbles and did crochet ones Julie. I kept dropping a loop, or could not get the needle back through all the loops. I did not notice any problems with your bobbles, they look great from here.

Great start Tricia. I can't wait to see the finished shawl. Norma has been good to us 

That is quite a beautiful shawl DFL. I saw that earlier in the digest. Looking forward to our own foray into something similar this fall.

Thanks for all the nice comments on my costumes. Sue - my head is covered in the silver one intentionally as the entrance had us as women of mystery. Lynn who is behind me was performing her first choreography and was nervous about walking without looking up and trying to find her place on stage so she peeked, lol. She did great by the way. Ronie if I ever get out to Washington we'll have to have a dance party  The only other kind of dance lessons I take are pole dancing, lol. No costume pictures as I won't be going on stage (thankfully).

I sit with my leg under my butt most of the time even though I know it is not good for my knees. Tough habit to break. Thankfully my desk has a modestly panel (and I face a half wall) so I can move my legs around without exposing anything. I do get up and walk out to the warehouse as often as I can get away with it just to get the blood pooling somewhere else. 

Happy knitting all


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful and so very glam. You are a talented lady, Miss melba.


MissMelba said:


> Ok, I found some belly dance costume pictures that have beading. I have some other bras and belts with bead motifs and bead fringe (which takes a surprisingly long time) but no photos. I also have several non-beaded costumes using coins and what not for ornamentation or made with sari fabrics.
> 
> The silver one is a velvet skirt with a matching belt and bra. The arm cuff has bead strands that attach to the bra. The beads are all silver. I came up with a paisley motif which is on the belt and bra and also near the hem of the skirt.
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sneaking in cuteness is always a good thing.


RosD said:


> Just sneaking Jackson in again. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I an planning to progress to blue green and then to beige for a seashore look. Sky, sea, beach. We'll see if it works or I'm successful. :wink:


Looking good Tricia. I like the striping effect you are getting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I completely missed your photo/post, Julie! Your shrug is so pretty! I have that pattern and remember when there was a KAL or workshop or something. You did great!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks to you and Caryn for helping me find your post. You girls are great!!!


Sometimes it takes a while before the posted photo shows up- because I check from time to time, and am usually fairly up to speed- I quite often miss photos! and have to go back! Yes Shirley had one of her Workshops with it- with Poledra65 teaching. And thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The bobbles all bobbled ok, just that I did them several different ways- I found one method where one slipped the last stitches rather than trying to knit them all together, which I thought quite good.



MissMelba said:


> Have fun at the festival in May Toni! Looking forward to the pics so we can live vicariously through you
> 
> I gave up on the knitted bobbles and did crochet ones Julie. I kept dropping a loop, or could not get the needle back through all the loops. I did not notice any problems with your bobbles, they look great from here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok....I admit I've kind of flipped thru the last 10 pages or so, and I still have a question. I'm sure I could have missed the information, but.....

Norma's chart 2 says to repeat it twice, but I don't see where the pattern repeat on chart 2 is, so I can't figure out what I'm doing.

Would Norma or anyone else be able to explain this to me? 

Sorry if I seem dense.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Ok....I admit I've kind of flipped thru the last 10 pages or so, and I still have a question. I'm sure I could have missed the information, but.....
> 
> Norma's chart 2 says to repeat it twice, but I don't see where the pattern repeat on chart 2 is, so I can't figure out what I'm doing.
> 
> ...


It is possibly a bit late in the day for Norma- given she is not very well- hopefully someone can help!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, that is great. The blue is a pretty colour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am here. Just off to bed... 
still no temperature :thumbup: 
Jackie, it just means knit that chart twice as is written to make the shawl longer and wider. Don't forget you will need to add extra markers as there are more repeat. Just do the beginning of row 1 the same and add another marker.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm still not sure I get it. Perhaps I'm just having a problem posing my question. I understand there are 2 halves to the pattern. But if I'm to repeat the entire chart, how does the stitch count come out correctly if row 19 is 39 sts (each side of center stitch) but row 1 is only 21 sts (each side of center stitch).



Normaedern said:


> I am here. Just off to bed...
> still no temperature :thumbup:
> Jackie, it just means knit that chart twice as is written to make the shawl longer and wider. Don't forget you will need to add extra markers as there are more repeat. Just do the beginning of row 1 the same and add another marker.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jacki said:


> I'm still not sure I get it. Perhaps I'm just having a problem posing my question. I understand there are 2 halves to the pattern. But if I'm to repeat the entire chart, how does the stitch count come out correctly if row 19 is 39 sts (each side of center stitch) but row 1 is only 21 sts (each side of center stitch).


Jackie do you have the updated chart with the red lines for the repeat section?
Ronie has them listed on page 57.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

apparently not as my chart 2 has no red lines...only 3, 4 & border have red lines.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, fooie! That means that all the knitting I've done has been wrong! Rip it, rip it, rip it. There went a whole day of knitting. Rats. Shame on me for not noticing this sooner.

Thanks for the help Caryn! Maybe next day off I'll get back to re-starting it. Good practice!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Your welcome Jackie. Sorry you have to frog. There is also an updated border chart. I don't know what page that is on. Maybe someone else can help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Well, fooie! That means that all the knitting I've done has been wrong! Rip it, rip it, rip it. There went a whole day of knitting. Rats. Shame on me for not noticing this sooner.
> 
> Thanks for the help Caryn! Maybe next day off I'll get back to re-starting it. Good practice!!


What a real nuisance- I hate having to 'frog'! Just remember you are one of Norma's principal test knitters!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

I did find an update to the border about 10 pages back, and copy/pasted that into my other document that had all the other incorrect information. So now I've got all the corrected charts (unless 3 & 4 have changed too)in a document and have e-mailed it to DH for printing. Sadly, he won't even be able to get to that until sometime next week.

Hopefully have added a file that has chart 1, 2 & border corrections in case anyone else has had the same problem as I did.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Guess if I'm gonna test knit I better be on this computer 24/7 or I'll miss something. LOLOL 

I'm looking forward to re-starting it right! Just disappointed I have to wait so long to get back to it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki--when you look at the triangle shaped chart it seems counter intuitive to repeat the entire chart.  However, it is only the outside sections that increase. As you increase, 1 st each side and the shawl gets wider, you reach a point when you have increased 10 stitches. That = entire repeat and you add another marker. In this way you can keep adding chart repeats, all 20 rows which will give you 2 new repeats, 1 on each side. When you do the center spine, you are repeating the chart side by side which doubles it. I missed that entire point and wound up knitting another entire piece which will have to be grafted together--I hope.


Tricia-had a friend who, after years of sitting with your legs folded under her, wound up with her knees damaged. She was told to redo her habit which was hard. I have my own style of abusing my knees which has taken its toll and am trying to be very conscious of how I sit. I also use my Low level laser to heal the damage. You might try to use Hypericum for you problem. Hypericum, the homeopathic remedy, is indicated for damaged nerves, amongst other things.

BTW--on Norma's shawl, what rows are you changing colors?


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

RosD said:


> I started another red cashmere Ashton for my niece's 18th birthday. I was so disappointed when I couldn't get the same yarn as Rachel's, well I could have if I wanted to pay 3 times the price. So I'm making it out of Filatura Di Crosa Hyrcus 100% Cashmere. I got this far and thought I might not have enough yarn to make it a decent size. I went to my LYS where I originally bought the yarn and they don't have anymore, but they suggested I ring the other LYS in Fremantle and guess what???? They have at least 10 more balls in the exact colour and dye lot. They have put the yarn aside for me until I can pick it up. I'm so happy about that!!!! I thought I would have to visit the frog pond and make the shawl a lot smaller. I'm so glad I made that phone call before I frogged it. 🎈🎉🎈🎉🎈💞


Ros, So glad you found more yarn, as it's gorgeous. I love red and your niece will be thrilled to receive such a beautiful loving gift. If not, I'll be glad to take it off your hands. Hint...Hint....
Your sunrise is amazing!!! Wouldn't a shawl with all those colors be something?


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

RosD said:


> The latest bears.💞🐻💞


Those are just the cutest bears. Quite a talent you have there.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Jacki--when you look at the triangle shaped chart it seems counter intuitive to repeat the entire chart. However, it is only the outside sections that increase. As you increase, 1 st each side and the shawl gets wider, you reach a point when you have increased 10 stitches. That = entire repeat and you add another marker. In this way you can keep adding chart repeats, all 20 rows which will give you 2 new repeats, 1 on each side. When you do the center spine, you are repeating the chart side by side which doubles it. I missed that entire point and wound up knitting another entire piece which will have to be grafted together--I hope.
> 
> Thanks! This is not my 1st triangular shawl; however, it is the 1st I've test knitted. Everything would have been fine if I had found the updated charts before I started. So...all my bad, and I'm having trouble reading 10 or more pages every day, and obviously missed the correct download. All the more fun. Just had to whine a bit to people who would understand.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Melanie, your costume's are gorgeous. Oh, to have such a figure.
Toni, Sure wish I could go with you, it will be so much fun. 
Norma, so glad you are feeling better, now to stay that way.

So much reading to do, sure I've missed someone and I'm sorry.
I should be posting my Winter Wonderland Scarf soon.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jacki said:


> Ok....I admit I've kind of flipped thru the last 10 pages or so, and I still have a question. I'm sure I could have missed the information, but.....
> 
> Norma's chart 2 says to repeat it twice, but I don't see where the pattern repeat on chart 2 is, so I can't figure out what I'm doing.
> 
> ...


Repeat all the rows of chart 2 again. It adds 2 repeats of the 10 stitches. Do you have the amended chart? Roni put them all together on one page a few pages back.

EtA would you believe p 57?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > Jacki--when you look at the triangle shaped chart it seems counter intuitive to repeat the entire chart. However, it is only the outside sections that increase. As you increase, 1 st each side and the shawl gets wider, you reach a point when you have increased 10 stitches. That = entire repeat and you add another marker. In this way you can keep adding chart repeats, all 20 rows which will give you 2 new repeats, 1 on each side. When you do the center spine, you are repeating the chart side by side which doubles it. I missed that entire point and wound up knitting another entire piece which will have to be grafted together--I hope.
> ...


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Alrighty, let's see what I remember. 
Ros, great luck on finding additional yarn for your second Ashton. It's looking good. Love your bears. You are a knitting machine 

Tricia - I love your shawl. I think it will be stunni g with the color changes as it is looking good now! 

Melanie, your belly dancing costumes are gorgeous. Love the first picture with your face covered. 

Sue, it sounds like the news from the doctor is not bad at all. In the past I have had a similar problem with a nerve down my right arm. Not carpal tunnel although it comes from using my right arm too much and the way I tense up partially too. The nerve gets squeezed (entrapped) in the muscles under and around my shoulder blade. It would usually go numb while I was sleeping because I sleep on my sides. It hasn't happened in quite a while. 

And just in case anyone is interested, it is snowing yet again here. &#10052;&#65039;


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am working hard not to cross them any more. If that will correct the problem, I am all for it.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, so glad you have found out what is going on with your leg.  Someone told me long ago not to cross my legs, not even at the ankles and I got out of the habit of it. Guess that was a good thing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I an planning to progress to blue green and then to beige for a seashore look. Sky, sea, beach. We'll see if it works or I'm successful. :wink:


Tricia, that sounds so wonderful. Love the sea. Looking forward to seeing your full colors. 

Hope that nerve heals up for you quickly, Sue.

Norma, a whole day without a fever. Yes, so glad you are continuing to heal.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I meant to mention that when I went to Physical Therapy I was told to stop crossing my legs.. and since it felt better to not cross my legs I learned pretty quick I still find myself doing it but not as much.. and I try to correct myself. LOL It is a bad habit to break.. I think most habits are hard to break though..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Chris--I care that it snowed ---again! Temps dropped dramatically mid-afternoon and it began to rain. By the time I left for a meeting, it was snowing. Thank goodness it didn't freeze but the fog that set in had me driving at 30 mph coming home. We are all depressed seeing snow at this point: winter has been way too tiring this year. But will say that I raked a bit the other day and smelled thyme which is beginning to green up a bit and saw 2 rows of garlic tips showing along with some iris shoots. Yea! Customer had some Black Eyed Susans beginning to show along with some kale that I convinced her to not pull up in the Fall. Everyone is starved to see new life.

Jacki/Ronie--if I hadn't had to frog so much I think I could have made 2 shawls by now!

And in case anyone is interested, I got to see Django last nite online. Such a strange combination of emotions. The history was so horrid but the use of mockery and contemporary cultural idioms, sarcasm/cynicism made for a level of humor while exposing some of the depths of the human abuse of enslavement was courageous in today's climate of racial disparity. Think I was glad to have seen it finally.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I meant to mention that when I went to Physical Therapy I was told to stop crossing my legs.. and since it felt better to not cross my legs I learned pretty quick I still find myself doing it but not as much.. and I try to correct myself. LOL It is a bad habit to break.. I think most habits are hard to break though..


Now isn't that the meaning of a habit!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry for mis=speaking before. I sent the healing information for nerves to Tracia when it should have been for Sue.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya and Chris, so sorry about the snow. Here's a picture of what I found in the yarn today. Hang in there, spring will come.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya and Chris, so sorry about the snow. Here's a picture of what I found in the yarn today. Hang in there, spring will come.


Aren't they so pretty. We are in Spring here in the Ozarks. Everything is greening up and daffodils are up. Spring will arrive soon for you in the northern states, but just not soon enough, I'm sure.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

We are getting snow as low as 3500 or lower in the next few days.. they say all new vegetation could freeze  I hope not.. we had rain and hail and sun today.. typical spring weather.. I sure hope those who are getting snow that is will melt quickly.. and not ruin any new growth..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tricia, your Norma test knit is going to be so pretty! Actually, it is already. 

As for my textured yarn, I have settled on a garter stitch version of a YO, K2tog square alternated with a garter stitch square (I hope that makes sense) using the Four Season Vest as the base shape. I am not sure about color changes as I am using one strand of yarn to keep it lighter weight for summer - but I am thinking about it. 

It would be so fun to bring you all to the Shepherd's Harvest Wool and Fiber Festival. I will be sure to take lots of photos and notes!

I am so glad to hear that you are still feeling well at the end of a busy day, Norma!

May you have fun busy days between now and when you can get back to your Norma shawl, Jacki!!! 

Stay safe in all of that crazy weather, all!

It was gorgeous here today! My son had his first baseball game of the season and stole 2nd base! Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh lucky you Bev to be seeing the crocuses. 

Tanya, I thought of you when I saw this picture on FaceBook and just had to save it to show you. And I see that you have already been in your garden.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We are getting snow as low as 3500 or lower in the next few days.. they say all new vegetation could freeze  I hope not.. we had rain and hail and sun today.. typical spring weather.. I sure hope those who are getting snow that is will melt quickly.. and not ruin any new growth..


We're getting that here, too, this week. Had a major thunder and lightning storm this afternoon and expecting more tomorrow. Crazy spring weather!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oh lucky you Bev to be seeing the crocuses.
> 
> Tanya, I thought of you when I saw this picture on FaceBook and just had to save it to show you. And I see that you have already been in your garden.


LOL!!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Jacki said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > Jacki--when you look at the triangle shaped chart it seems counter intuitive to repeat the entire chart. However, it is only the outside sections that increase. As you increase, 1 st each side and the shawl gets wider, you reach a point when you have increased 10 stitches. That = entire repeat and you add another marker. In this way you can keep adding chart repeats, all 20 rows which will give you 2 new repeats, 1 on each side. When you do the center spine, you are repeating the chart side by side which doubles it. I missed that entire point and wound up knitting another entire piece which will have to be grafted together--I hope.
> ...


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am working hard not to cross them any more. If that will correct the problem, I am all for it.
> 
> Sue


Good luck with that, Sue. Changing many years of a habit is hard work and not so easy. We are your cheering section and encourage you with what you need to change I am a leg crosser also - blood pressure advise is "stop it", so slowly have made some changes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya and Chris, so sorry about the snow. Here's a picture of what I found in the yarn today. Hang in there, spring will come.


I love crocuses!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sneak away as we enjoy them, too!


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Whew - I have 15 pages to catch up on but first to share this pattern (I hope that someone hasn't already done so - in which case I beg your indulgence):
Hydrus by Martha Wissing 
http://www.berroco.com/patterns/hydrus


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Ros, your photos of Jackson are so special. What a sweet little boy he is!  Yeah, you get to finish another stunning, red Ashton! You do such nice work and so quickly!!!


Thank you so much Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree!


Thank you Pam.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> He's such a cutie!


Thank you Pam, I think so too!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> How lucky was that! And I love the sunrise!


Very lucky Julie. Thank you. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, you are having so much fun with those bears. So cute.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Whew - I have 15 pages to catch up on but first to share this pattern (I hope that someone hasn't already done so - in which case I beg your indulgence):
> Hydrus by Martha Wissing
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/hydrus


Lovely to hear from you Jane. Safe and sound!!!! Hope you have a lovely belated birthday. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Ros, lovely pics of your bears  they really are so cute. I only caught the most recent pic of your Jackson Based on the posts I have read this morning  I have missed several postings, one of your darling GS and other news of members. I will have to scroll back to find them. Congtrats also on another great Ashton.


Thank you Jan. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, your Ashton is so pretty in that red cashmere. Happy for you that you didn't have to frog! Love the all the pics of Jackson and your pretty bears, especially the purple one!


Thank you Caryn. I'm so happy I didn't have to pay a visit to the frog pond.💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Toni, must be spring if baseball has started! Good play for your son&#128077;

That is a funny gardening picture Chris. Can definately relate.

Bev, what pretty crocuses. 

Here's a picture of a pretty flowering tree I have been seeing on my way home. Possibly one of those red bud trees you mentioned Chris ?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Your Ashton is going to be a show stopper, Ros and a really good colour for a young girl. So glad you have tracked down more yarn. The weather here today has been pretty unpleasant, wouldn't mind a pretty sunrise like yours


Thank you Linda. I really love sunrise and sunset. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--Jackson is becoming the typical devilish 2 yr old. Just adorable.


Thank you Tanya, he just loves climbing everything. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Whew - I have 15 pages to catch up on but first to share this pattern (I hope that someone hasn't already done so - in which case I beg your indulgence):
> Hydrus by Martha Wissing
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/hydrus


Welcome back. Glad you arrived safely. Haven't seen this pattern yet. Thanks for keeping our pattern stash growing. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Sneaking in cuteness is always a good thing.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Toni, must be spring if baseball has started! Good play for your son👍
> 
> That is a funny gardening picture Chris. Can definately relate.
> 
> ...


Caryn, the Redbud trees around here don't grow quite that big and the flowers are darker. I will look for a pic online to show you. 
In the meantime here's a pic of what Mother Nature has done for me for an April Fools gag.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

craftyone51 said:


> Ros, So glad you found more yarn, as it's gorgeous. I love red and your niece will be thrilled to receive such a beautiful loving gift. If not, I'll be glad to take it off your hands. Hint...Hint....
> Your sunrise is amazing!!! Wouldn't a shawl with all those colors be something?


Thank you Susan, I hope Carrie loves her Shawl and is not disappointed!!! I'm doing the 3rd repeat of chart 3 at the moment. A shawl in sunrise colours would be lovely.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

craftyone51 said:


> Those are just the cutest bears. Quite a talent you have there.


Thank you Susan. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, great luck on finding additional yarn for your second Ashton. It's looking good. Love your bears. You are a knitting machine


Thank you Chris. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Whew - I have 15 pages to catch up on but first to share this pattern (I hope that someone hasn't already done so - in which case I beg your indulgence):
> Hydrus by Martha Wissing
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/hydrus


Lovely, Jane. We will indulge you anytime.  So glad you had a safe trip. I hope it was uneventful.

Chris, love the picture of Tanya in her garden.

:wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*I am sorry to be a pest*, but someone a while back posted the list of links to Norma's design thoughts as they showed up through this LP, I am a bit daunted at the thought of searching 70 odd pages hunting for them. Can anyone point me in the right direction- I found a bag of yarn with some nice lavender 3 ply that I think will do well as Madryn.

Edit: thanks to Chris- I have found it!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jane, glad to see you safe and sound in France. 

I am home this morning because I have to call my mechanic and see if he can check my car. It is vibrating terribly. Probably hit a pothole and threw the alignment out. If he can take me right away I will still go in to work. 

Caryn, here's a couple of pics of redbud trees. The close up to show the flowers that grow close to the branches and even can be seen growing out of the trunk at times. There seems to be many variations in the pink to almost purplish color family.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya and Chris, so sorry about the snow. Here's a picture of what I found in the yarn today. Hang in there, spring will come.


Gorgeous Bev. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Oh lucky you Bev to be seeing the crocuses.
> 
> Tanya, I thought of you when I saw this picture on FaceBook and just had to save it to show you. And I see that you have already been in your garden.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> It was gorgeous here today! My son had his first baseball game of the season and stole 2nd base! Whoo Hoo!!!


Fantastic Toni!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Oh lucky you Bev to be seeing the crocuses.
> 
> Tanya, I thought of you when I saw this picture on FaceBook and just had to save it to show you. And I see that you have already been in your garden.


I love it Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> We're getting that here, too, this week. Had a major thunder and lightning storm this afternoon and expecting more tomorrow. Crazy spring weather!


Stay safe Pam. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> *I am sorry to be a pest*, but someone a while back posted the list of links to Norma's design thoughts as they showed up through this LP, I am a bit daunted at the thought of searching 70 odd pages hunting for them. Can anyone point me in the right direction- I found a bag of yarn with some nice lavender 3 ply that I think will do well as Madryn.


Julie, go to page 57 to find all of Norma's updated charts.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Toni, must be spring if baseball has started! Good play for your son👍
> 
> That is a funny gardening picture Chris. Can definately relate.
> 
> ...


Very pretty tree. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, glad to see you safe and sound in France.
> 
> I am home this morning because I have to call my mechanic and see if he can check my car. It is vibrating terribly. Probably hit a pothole and threw the alignment out. If he can take me right away I will still go in to work.
> 
> Caryn, here's a couple of pics of redbud trees. The close up to show the flowers that grow close to the branches and even can be seen growing out of the trunk at times. There seems to be many variations in the pink to almost purplish color family.


That's a beautiful tree. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackie,
I am so sorry you have had to frog. I hate that. Tricia found a typo on chart 3 so I will post all the charts updated and together in one place later this afternoon. All the trouble is because I am a newbie at this and still am learning - TONS!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Julie, go to page 57 to find all of Norma's updated charts.


Thanks so much, Chris!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome back, Jane! Thanks for the beautiful pattern! I am glad you reached your destination safely. 

Crazy weather photos! They are talking thunder and lightening today. The wind is blowing already. :?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Jackie,
> I am so sorry you have had to frog. I hate that. Tricia found a typo on chart 3 so I will post all the charts updated and together in one place later this afternoon. All the trouble is because I am a newbie at this and still am learning - TONS!!


I think you are a very brave newbie! And as I mentioned a wee while ago I have found some lavender yarn - 3 ply 13 balls of 25g which should be enough to make a decent sized shawl.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, what a pretty cheering picture. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, that is pretty. Is it a redbud tree? I haven't heard of that before.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think you are a very brave newbie! And as I mentioned a wee while ago I have found some lavender yarn - 3 ply 13 balls of 25g which should be enough to make a decent sized shawl.


Hi Julie, I just emailed you my copy of Norma's pattern. I see there may need to be changes made to it. Oh, well. Norma will get this figured out. The joys of designing. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, that snow is no joke!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, so that is a redbud tree. Wow! wonderful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hi Julie, I just emailed you my copy of Norma's pattern. I see there may need to be changes made to it. Oh, well. Norma will get this figured out. The joys of designing. :thumbup:


I think Norma was so brave sharing her designing process with us- and without having roped in a test knitter, until we were let loose with the charts!
I must head back to bed- it is gone 1 30 am., here!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think you are a very brave newbie! And as I mentioned a wee while ago I have found some lavender yarn - 3 ply 13 balls of 25g which should be enough to make a decent sized shawl.


Great! I can't wait to see it. Hopefully when I send the updates this time it will be all correct :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sleep well, Julie :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Norma was so brave sharing her designing process with us- and without having roped in a test knitter, until we were let loose with the charts!
> I must head back to bed- it is gone 1 30 am., here!


Sweet dreams Julie. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Norma was so brave sharing her designing process with us- and without having roped in a test knitter, until we were let loose with the charts!
> I must head back to bed- it is gone 1 30 am., here!


I second Norma's motion. Sleep well, Julie!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--that picture was perfect! It gave me a good laugh--it is so right on today. Haven't even checked the temps today as house is still pretty chilly so that says it all. Actually have not been able to walk in the garden yet, just poking around the edges and raking a bit on the lawn where there are a few planting areas. The deer have cleaned my garden of all the winter greens when a fence section came down early in the winter. Guess what my first real chore needs to be.

Bev--green with envy for your crocuses! Mine are still under piles of snow.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Good morning!! Norma, you are an awesome newbie designer!!!! I hope the type-o is something I can correct on my copies, but if I get it in time, perhaps I can just continue to "blow up" my DH's work e-mail with new print jobs. LOLOL Poor guy!

Love the pictures of the Red Bud trees. We have them here, Western Red Bud, and they are the dark pink ones and beautiful. A lot in bloom right now.

Taking my grandson to Explora today as the winds are supposed to be very high, and playing outside might be a bit dirty. There are some beautiful trees in the museum area, so if they haven't already bloomed-out, I'll try and get some pics.

Hope everyone has an awesome day. I'm leaving on page 78, so hopefully won't have too much to read to catch up this time. LOL, we are a chatty group!  Love it!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Great! I can't wait to see it. Hopefully when I send the updates this time it will be all correct :roll:


Norma, you have done a wonderful job this week. You really gave us a feel for designing and how things work. It's kind of like knitting a new pattern or a new stitch, you have to knit and frog and knit and frog, then all of a sudden, when you have learned from your fits and starts, it all works.

Chris, I love the picture of the redbud tree in the daffodils. In fact, I may see if I can make it my wallpaper. Thanks.

We are off to a great start this morning. 3 pages last night and 3 pages in the last hours. Woohoo! Lace Party morning. 

I kitchnered the headband/ear covering for my 1698 Seamans cap-oh, the part over the ears is so soft and spongy and warm. So, now I need to pick up the stitches and knit in the round for the top.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Brrr Chris. Is that a cardinal in the tree? I hope the snow holds out as I am going to DC for Easter and want to see some cherry blossoms. And of course I do not want to freeze my backside off, lol. Glad spring is coming for some of you, lovely to see flowers blooming.

That lavender sounds like it will make a pretty shawl Julie.

Glad you arrived safely Jane.

Fun news for your son Toni 

Funny picture Chris. Agree, this must be Tanya! I have the opposite problem when gardening - too hot. But I'll take too hot over snow. For you gardeners I am in zone 10.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, everyone, for the congratulations for my son. He hasn't played baseball for about three years, so he is at the bottom of the batting list and there are a lot of players. They called him in to pitch run for someone. It was pretty fun to see.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni the vest will be very pretty with those 'Spring' colors.. it is the next thing on my list to make!! it will be great for work  Woo hoo congrats for your son... he is quite a sportsman isn't he? ...

Chris that is perfect!!! I can see the connection you made 

Love the pictures of the trees.. they are beautiful.. all our fruit trees have blossomed out and are putting on leaves and hopefully will have fruit to follow...

Jane it is so good to see you made it nice and safe!! after all the news about planes this week or so I was praying hard for you  I noticed there is a *errata* at the bottom of the page you linked us too.. I am not sure if its on the pattern.. it should be noted... _See Norma even patterns that make it through the test knit part have corrections to be made _

I wouldn't worry about chart errors Norma... it is why it is always good to have a test knitter or two... or maybe a half dozen or so...LOL I was going to start chart 3 last night but was so tired...

I talked to my dear friend last night.. she is home YAY!! her husband looked up the statistics for the type of stroke she had and only 16% to 18% even survive it!! and only a small amount get up to 90% mobility back.. and she is at 90% now!!! She said she is a Freaking percent buster...LOL only she used very colorful words.. she is also a caregiver and she knew what needed to be done to get better.. she made them help her.. and reported anyone who was going to blow her off.. its why she recovered so well..  I am smiling from ear to ear ever since I talked to her... her husband is her lifesaver... he is such a big help to her right now.. I love happy endings 

Well I have a early morning shift today.. good news is I'll get off earlier.. LOL then I have errands so I won't get home any earlier.. its all good..

have fun with your grandson Jacki.. Looking forward to the Seamans Cap Bev.. it seems quite popular..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Now, I have 18 pages to catch up on...
In case it hasn't been noted, here is the link for April's RMT:
http://thedomesticdash.com/rmt-april-2015/
I liked March's much better than February's - or January's. I hope April's will follow suit.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great news about your friend Ronie!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackie, your DH is safe :thumbup: It is just 1 stitch needs writing in and a few instuctions I have added for clarity. I do hope you have a wonderful day out.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Thank you, everyone, for the congratulations for my son. He hasn't played baseball for about three years, so he is at the bottom of the batting list and there are a lot of players. They called him in to pitch run for someone. It was pretty fun to see.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: he did do well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I think I missed the post where you had arrived. I am glad you are safe and sound. Is warmer than home?


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Whew - I have 15 pages to catch up on but first to share this pattern (I hope that someone hasn't already done so - in which case I beg your indulgence):
> Hydrus by Martha Wissing
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/hydrus


Thanks for this pattern, Jane. I have saved and once I find the yarn I'm going to knit this. So pretty and soft and it has beads too. Yeah!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane-so glad your travel was uneventful and you can now relax and enjoy.

thanx for the Hydrus shawl. Nice edging on it.

Wow--just realized that I missed several pages. I am not very present, me thinks.

Norma--have several questions about your designing but will wait until you have more energy.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great news about your friend Ronie!


Thank you!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is a complete update on all the charts. The main one is Chart 3 row 17 should read the same as chart 4 row 17. from the beginning of that row YO, Sl1 psso, K1, YO etc.
I have also added some notes to make things clearer (hopefully).


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, glad to see you safe and sound in France.
> 
> I am home this morning because I have to call my mechanic and see if he can check my car. It is vibrating terribly. Probably hit a pothole and threw the alignment out. If he can take me right away I will still go in to work.
> 
> Caryn, here's a couple of pics of redbud trees. The close up to show the flowers that grow close to the branches and even can be seen growing out of the trunk at times. There seems to be many variations in the pink to almost purplish color family.


Redbud's are so pretty.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

TLL said:


> Thank you, everyone, for the congratulations for my son. He hasn't played baseball for about three years, so he is at the bottom of the batting list and there are a lot of players. They called him in to pitch run for someone. It was pretty fun to see.


Toni, wishing your son all the best this baseball season.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I'm so glad I got this!!! thanks Norma! my chart is updated..


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Now, I have 18 pages to catch up on...
> In case it hasn't been noted, here is the link for April's RMT:
> http://thedomesticdash.com/rmt-april-2015/
> I liked March's much better than February's - or January's. I hope April's will follow suit.


Thanks for this link, Jane. I'm using a light pink and have the 1st two rows done.
Glad you made it safely to France.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay, I know this is our lace party...but I saw this adorable crocheted zoo animal blanket for a little one....only problem is it is $20.00...yikes.

Anyway, I need some crochet squares or appliqué animals that I can put together like the one I saw. Here is the link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-328973-1.html

If anyone has a pattern stash of any little animals I am interested. I think I can come up with an owl...lots of those, but need some of the others....

Thanks in advance and take care,

Dragonflylace


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update in one place Norma. I lost track of which print out was the most recent, lol. The cast on was nine stitches with three rows of SS???? I will look back in the early posts to see if I can find it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Now, I have 18 pages to catch up on...
> In case it hasn't been noted, here is the link for April's RMT:
> http://thedomesticdash.com/rmt-april-2015/
> I liked March's much better than February's - or January's. I hope April's will follow suit.


Thanks, Jane. Glad you arrived safely. I liked March better, too.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Found it! Page 27

Cast on 5 stitches
Rows 1&2 Knit 5 stitches 
Row 3 K1, M1, K1, M1, K1,M1, K1, M1 K1
Row 4 and all even rows purl


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the update in one place Norma. I lost track of which print out was the most recent, lol. The cast on was nine stitches with three rows of SS???? I will look back in the early posts to see if I can find it.


I thought I read cast on three!

Edit : cast on 5 makes more sense, thanks Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great news about your friend Ronie!


Ditto from me!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I read cast on three!


lol, I thought nine!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the update in one place Norma. I lost track of which print out was the most recent, lol. The cast on was nine stitches with three rows of SS???? I will look back in the early posts to see if I can find it.


It is Garter st. Should I have posted the intro as well?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It is Garter st. Should I have posted the intro as well?


I found it on page 27 - all is good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I found it on page 27 - all is good!


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, so glad to hear about your friend. Sounds like she is a fighter.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, so glad to hear about your friend. Sounds like she is a fighter.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Caught up with the reading at least. As far as I can tell you are all well -good news. Here is why I'm not getting any knitting done and am not even keeping up with reading others' posts. Sorry i can't get on with your design, Norma. I will when my monkeys have both gone home. Little one left with Mum today, big one is with us for another week and a half.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Caught up with the reading at least. As far as I can tell you are all well -good news. Here is why I'm not getting any knitting done and am not even keeping up with reading others' posts. Sorry i can't get on with your design, Norma. I will when my monkeys have both gone home. Little one left with Mum today, big one is with us for another week and a half.


The best reason in the world to have no knitting time!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The best reason in the world to have no knitting time!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Have fun, Linda!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Caught up with the reading at least. As far as I can tell you are all well -good news. Here is why I'm not getting any knitting done and am not even keeping up with reading others' posts. Sorry i can't get on with your design, Norma. I will when my monkeys have both gone home. Little one left with Mum today, big one is with us for another week and a half.


Such cute little monkeys :thumbup: They need all your attention so enjoy the bigger one for the rest of the holiday!


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello everyone! I have been following the lace party since its inception, but have not had time to join in. Just wanted to tell you that I have enjoyed reading everyone's posts, and feel like I know all of you. I applaud Norma's efforts in designing her shawl. I put all the parts together onto a pdf, but I'm not sure how to upload it. If someone could explain it to me, I'll add it in.

DIANE


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

I think I figured it out. Let me know if it worked.

DIANE


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Such cute little monkeys :thumbup: They need all your attention so enjoy the bigger one for the rest of the holiday!


I will.It is such a pleasure to hear the excited anticipation each morning, "What shall we do today, Nanny?" Apart from the painting, today's highlight was a walk in the rain, wearing wellies so we could splash in puddles. He certainly keeps me young.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Ooh Jane, beautiful Iolanthe. Dee does such great patterns and you have done a great job with it. Love the yarn and it's subtle color changes.


Thank you very much 
The yarn is very pretty & does evoke the African Violets that Dee had in mind.


> ...was able to get through a good bit of ball number seven...


The silver lining 


> Neighbor of our hosts was apoplectic...


Reminds me of this missus (Newfoundland expression used to refer to an unidentified woman) living in a new construction down the road. I was near the end of a walk with Tango when I heard a car coming around the bend. I stopped & reined the dog in for the car to pass so wasn't watching him. Apparently, he had lifted his leg against a post of their fence - a particularly ugly construction made from green pine posts & wire. Normally I don't let him pee on any plants in front pf people's gardens. All of a sudden, this missus was yelling at me not to let him pee on the post. In French, of course, she used the verb _ pisser_ which comes off as a bit coarse when you think of it in English. My first impulse was to tell her that he couldn't kill it because it was already dead. Instead I said that he had no urine left because we were at the end of our walk & had depleted his reserves already & was just going through the motions. Get a life, missus! - no I just thought that - didn't say it.


> But having not flown for months and still able to keep the helicopter in one spot while hovering was a good confirmation of skills retained....


Some positive results, at least. Hopefully, next weekend will work out better.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The best reason in the world to have no knitting time!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Have fun, Linda!


Thank you, I will.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Diane, that was so very kind of you. I was think of doing the same but hadn't got round to it. That was very generous of you. Thank you again.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I finished knitting this a couple of weeks ago...


Regardless of what the original was like, this seems like a nice comfortable top. Love the colourway.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*Normaedern* --> I managed to get your cast on for Madryn put into the Madryn revised file I made into a word file. Even grabbed the PDF format that maceace posted.

*maceace* --> Nice photos included!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Great blob Jane! ...


Thank you 


> Maybe the flight crew will let you use some galley floor space for blocking


Gee, if only I had thought of that before I packed it in the suitcase instead of the carry-on.


> ...even though you will be traveling I hope it's a great birthday!


Yes - since we only had one minor snag & then we had supper with friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Regardless of what the original was like, this seems like a nice comfortable top. Love the colourway.


And now I am uncertain which top you are referring to- was it the cabled one?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> *Normaedern* --> I managed to get your cast on for Madryn put into the Madryn revised file I made into a word file. Even grabbed the PDF format that maceace posted.
> 
> *maceace* --> Nice photos included!


Great, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished Cable shrug, and the gloves I have been working on....


I love them, Julie!
Did you say if the shrug was for you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Reminds me of this missus (Newfoundland expression used to refer to an unidentified woman) living in a new construction down the road. I was near the end of a walk with Tango when I heard a car coming around the bend. I stopped & reined the dog in for the car to pass so wasn't watching him. Apparently, he had lifted his leg against a post of their fence - a particularly ugly construction made from green pine posts & wire. Normally I don't let him pee on any plants in front pf people's gardens. All of a sudden, this missus was yelling at me not to let him pee on the post. In French, of course, she used the verb pisser which comes off as a bit coarse when you think of it in English. My first impulse was to tell her that he couldn't kill it because it was already dead. Instead I said that he had no urine left because we were at the end of our walk & had depleted his reserves already & was just going through the motions. Get a life, missus! - no I just thought that - didn't say it.

This really tickles my fancy! We had a little incident this morning walking Ringo, there was a terrier loose -no collar- and Ringo decided that he had to go into battle- but his tail was wagging away- which did not look as if he was very serious- my goodness he packs a punch when he launches out in defence- nearly had me off my feet!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...What is it that you use to weigh your yarn?...


In case no one answered this (I will forget if I don't respond now - 20 pages to catch up on now), generally it is a kitchen scale. I got one at WalMart.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Both of your dog stories tickled me! Set me up for bedtime :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Diane--How nice of you to do this for everyone. Don't be so shy about letting us know you are here with us.


Chris--hope you car fared well at the mechanic's. Sunny here now and probably in the mid-40*'s--chilly but so much nicer. Of course now the mess from winter is clearly visible and needs much cleaning up. I'll be happy if I just get the leaves all raked to the garden and some of the garbage to the dump.

Linda your little 'monkeys' are very cute and how nice to get a chance to be with them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I love them, Julie!
> Did you say if the shrug was for you?


Sadly in converting the pattern for a DK, I did not get the math quite right and it is a bit tight around the arm pit- mainly because I have long arms, and was running short of yarn- I will find someone it fits, and gift it- but use what I have learned when I make the next- I have a worsted yarn in green which should have enough to do it- I have six 100g balls- whereas I had only six of the alpaca in 50g balls.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Both of your dog stories tickled me! Set me up for bedtime :thumbup:


That is good! Hope you are sleeping well- and no longer in pain.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Reminds me of this missus (Newfoundland expression used to refer to an unidentified woman) living in a new construction down the road. I was near the end of a walk with Tango when I heard a car coming around the bend. I stopped & reined the dog in for the car to pass so wasn't watching him. Apparently, he had lifted his leg against a post of their fence - a particularly ugly construction made from green pine posts & wire. Normally I don't let him pee on any plants in front pf people's gardens. All of a sudden, this missus was yelling at me not to let him pee on the post. In French, of course, she used the verb pisser which comes off as a bit coarse when you think of it in English. My first impulse was to tell her that he couldn't kill it because it was already dead. Instead I said that he had no urine left because we were at the end of our walk & had depleted his reserves already & was just going through the motions. Get a life, missus! - no I just thought that - didn't say it.


Too funny! Reminds me of the time a dog came out an peed on my saxophone case while I was waiting at the school bus stop. Stupid me did not concern myself when the dog came along.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*TLL* - Here is a reference link for those who need a refresher on Kitchener join.

http://www.knittingdaily.com/glossary/kitchener-stitch-st-st-grafting.aspx

I needed to look up the pictorial because I can't wait online during "business hours" for the YouTube video to fully load on my dial-up. Yes, I have it printed for mid-scarf join...whenever I get the other side stitched to that point. I'm working on the other side now.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Diane, thanks so much for the PDF. Makes it so much nicer for printing. Join in more often. 

Lovely dog stories.  Seems Tango chose the right post. 

Linda, enjoy your time with your GS. You are knitting,the most important kind, you are knitting memories into their lives.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Too funny! Reminds me of the time a dog came out an peed on my saxophone case while I was waiting at the school bus stop. Stupid me did not concern myself when the dog came along.


And you play the Sax too? I love the saxophone.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> *TLL* - Here is a reference link for those who need a refresher on Kitchener join.
> 
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/glossary/kitchener-stitch-st-st-grafting.aspx
> 
> I needed to look up the pictorial because I can't wait online during "business hours" for the YouTube video to fully load on my dial-up. Yes, I have it printed for mid-scarf join...whenever I get the other side stitched to that point. I'm working on the other side now.


Thank you, Kaixixang! That is a nice little document. Just a quick glance and you are on your way. Nice find! :thumbup:

Welcome, Diane!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

My thanks too for the PDF Diane. It makes it easier to save on my iPad all in one place. 

Linda, the pictures of your grandkids re so cute. How wonderful that you get to play with them. Enjoy, they sure do grow up fast!

Kaixixang, thanks for the grafting refresher link. It is a good one. Got it saved.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Found it! Page 27
> 
> Cast on 5 stitches
> Rows 1&2 Knit 5 stitches
> ...


This is the way I did it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I started another red cashmere Ashton ...


Looking great!!

Love that sunrise, as well. I know someone ele on here does, as well - given her penchant for sunrise/sunset colourways! ;-)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone... my friend is a fighter.. definitly someone you want on your side  We have a lot of fun when we can get together.. and we talk for hours at a time.. its a good thing phone bills aren't like they use to be 

Linda they are so sweet!! I loved playing with the kids..

Diane that is beautiful!! you did a great job.. and yes it worked..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Our afternoon house cancelled. I took a nap in the sun. We had high 60's today. Then we took a walk and I took pictures. It was lots of fun and a wonderful afternoon practicing retirement.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Our afternoon house cancelled. I took a nap in the sun. We had high 60's today. Then we took a walk and I took pictures. It was lots of fun and a wonderful afternoon practicing retirement.


that is the best kind of day!! I get tired of being inside all the time!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> The latest bears.💞🐻💞


How about Rose-Marie?
Rose=Pink in French... & you have to roll the "Rs".


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Who me??? I'm not a naughty boy climbing on the window sill. 💞


Oh, the look on that gorgeous face shows that he is not in the least concerned.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> How about Rose-Marie?
> Rose=Pink in French... & you have to roll the "Rs".


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Caught up with the reading at least. As far as I can tell you are all well -good news. Here is why I'm not getting any knitting done and am not even keeping up with reading others' posts. Sorry i can't get on with your design, Norma. I will when my monkeys have both gone home. Little one left with Mum today, big one is with us for another week and a half.


Linda, they are both gorgeous little darlings. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maceace said:


> I think I figured it out. Let me know if it worked.
> 
> DIANE


I forgot to say welcome to the Lace Party, I'm sure you will love it here.
Thank you Diane, it worked, I have saved it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I will.It is such a pleasure to hear the excited anticipation each morning, "What shall we do today, Nanny?" Apart from the painting, today's highlight was a walk in the rain, wearing wellies so we could splash in puddles. He certainly keeps me young.


So much fun to be had and treasured memories for everyone!!! 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL I didn't find any in Ravelry except a bunny.. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-bunny-tutorial

I'll go look in Grandmothers patterns.. Nothing there..

Baby blanket in Ravelry has this one.. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/down-on-the-farm-playmat its not what your looking for but it is cute and can be altered.. plus it is free!!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/villi-pohjola This one is cute too

I'm sure they are out there.. I just wouldn't know where else to look... With any luck someone here will have some in their pattern stash..


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Diane, thanks so much for the PDF. Makes it so much nicer for printing. Join in more often.
> 
> Lovely dog stories.  Seems Tango chose the right post.
> 
> Linda, enjoy your time with your GS. You are knitting,the most important kind, you are knitting memories into their lives.


I agree with all.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Thank you everyone... my friend is a fighter.. definitly someone you want on your side  We have a lot of fun when we can get together.. and we talk for hours at a time.. its a good thing phone bills aren't like they use to )


So glad to hear how she beat the odds. And you are a good friend to her.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> *TLL* - Here is a reference link for those who need a refresher on Kitchener join.
> 
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/glossary/kitchener-stitch-st-st-grafting.aspx
> 
> I needed to look up the pictorial because I can't wait online during "business hours" for the YouTube video to fully load on my dial-up. Yes, I have it printed for mid-scarf join...whenever I get the other side stitched to that point. I'm working on the other side now.


Thank you kaixixang. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Looking great!!
> 
> Love that sunrise, as well. I know someone ele on here does, as well - given her penchant for sunrise/sunset colourways! ;-)


Thank you Jane, I'm just repeating chart 3 over and over again until I think it's large enough. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Our afternoon house cancelled. I took a nap in the sun. We had high 60's today. Then we took a walk and I took pictures. It was lots of fun and a wonderful afternoon practicing retirement.


Sounds like a really lovely day, Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> How about Rose-Marie?
> Rose=Pink in French... & you have to roll the "Rs".


Thanks Jane, that's a lovely name. I will definitely have to practice rolling my "Rs". 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, the look on that gorgeous face shows that he is not in the least concerned.


No definitely not. I love that sweet little face. Carmen sent me some videos of him laughing, they are so gorgeous, I think it's the best sound in the world!!! I love it. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Caught up with the reading at least. As far as I can tell you are all well -good news. Here is why I'm not getting any knitting done and am not even keeping up with reading others' posts. Sorry i can't get on with your design, Norma. I will when my monkeys have both gone home. Little one left with Mum today, big one is with us for another week and a half.


What a good reason to be too busy for knitting!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay, I know this is our lace party...but I saw this adorable crocheted zoo animal blanket for a little one....only problem is it is $20.00...yikes.
> 
> Anyway, I need some crochet squares or appliqué animals that I can put together like the one I saw. Here is the link:
> 
> ...


I have a lovely pattern (somewhere in my stash) for this type of blanket. Until I locate the book I can't remember just what all is on there, but I'll PM you when I find it tomorrow and see if I can't work something out for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Help I am up to row 21 of Madryn, how does one achieve the CDD- I can't find an instruction!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> So glad to hear how she beat the odds. And you are a good friend to her.


Same from me Ronie. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Help I am up to row 21 of Madryn, how does one achieve the CDD- I can't find an instruction!


That is like a slip 1-k2tog-PSSO stitch.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Ok, I found some belly dance costume pictures ...


Fascinating!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> A few more pics....


Amazing work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is like a slip 1-k2tog-PSSO stitch.


Thanks Toni- I persevered but did not do that- that is what I will do on the next row!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Here is my version of Norma's shawl . . .


Looking great love the colour!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is not perfect, but the object of the exercise was to read Norma's chart - I have completed chart 1 with only two errors in reading it- Partly because I am having to work from the screen- can't print anything!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, I love that spring bunny with the little bitty cotton tail. 

Julie, a wonderful start!! We'll have you reading charts easily soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I love that spring bunny with the little bitty cotton tail.
> 
> Julie, a wonderful start!! We'll have you reading charts easily soon.


The worst error was failing to notice the left and right leaning slashes, at first- read them as the same- I am slightly dyslexic.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi!!! So I left this morning on page 78....now on 84!!! I was reading backwards so I might have missed something, but I just gotta say.....

Melanie - WOW, incredibly beautiful costumes!!!! Had to show DH....  Told him you were the same awesome person who also flies helicopters and rides bicycle marathons for MS. We are both duly impressed!

Diane - thank you so much for putting Norma's amazing design chart into a PDF file. Indeed a really wonderful thing to do for all of us!

Julie - you are reading charts! Congratulations! I think you are doing a fine job. Looking forward to more progress pics. I share your miff regarding printers; gotta send my "print jobs" to DH for handling at work. The dog story sent both myself and DH into uncontrollable laughter! As dog lovers and have 2 ourselves, we soooooo get it! Especially the ugly ole dead fence post! Probably a good thing we don't always say what we think....but I agree with your thoughts!

Linda - your grands are awesome!!!! Enjoy, I know I do!

Ronie - pleased to hear of your friend's recovery status! She sounds like a great friend to have.

Norma - I'm so going to enjoy knitting this! I think your charts are great too. Might just have to sit at the computer tomorrow and start it as DH says he'll be able to print it by Friday...so hopefully can spend some time with it over the weekend too.

To those I didn't mention individually....hi!!! So glad to read what everyone is doing, where they are, how beautiful and diverse our personal landscapes are. The photos are wonderful!

I'll see you all in the morning!!! ...or night...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> How about Rose-Marie?
> Rose=Pink in French... & you have to roll the "Rs".


I love it!!! Great idea, Jane!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Toni- I persevered but did not do that- that is what I will do on the next row!


It could also be a slip-slip-k1-PSSO. It is a reverse process of the other stitch s1-k2tog-PSSO. There are probably more options out there for how to do a double decrease. Your start is looking great!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not perfect, but the object of the exercise was to read Norma's chart - I have completed chart 1 with only two errors in reading it- Partly because I am having to work from the screen- can't print anything!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

If I missed it before welcome Diane and Susan, and welcome back Jackie  We are all glad you are here.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie this looks just like mine did... When it comes to a CDD I automatically knit 3 together.. unless the directions say differently.. Then I do as the designer requests. 

Super long day today.. I got to work and no one was there.. I waited around and finally someone showed up and we opened the store.. then when it was time for me to leave.. the boss had things to show me  so I didn't get out of there until late.. I did get paid for it.. so I can't complain.. but my feet really are screaming at me this evening.. I'll get stronger and build more stamina right now I sleep like a log! I don't think I move at all once I fall asleep.. 

Our winds have kicked up and there is snow in the mountains... sure is a fickled spring..


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> If I missed it before welcome Diane and Susan, and welcome back Jackie  We are all glad you are here.


Thank you. It's amazing all the pages....I'm trying to keep up with everyone. I am learning about all of you though and soon I will make my first shawl. I believe it will be an "Ashton". I already have it saved. I've finished my Winter Wonderland Scarf, unpinned from the blocking mat today. Wanted to take some pictures today but it was too cloudy and dark. I'm working on the "Saroyan" scarf right now and it's a free pattern on "Ravelry". I'll post a picture of this when finished. I'm honored to be a part of LP.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> Thank you. It's amazing all the pages....I'm trying to keep up with everyone. I am learning about all of you though and soon I will make my first shawl. I believe it will be an "Ashton". I already have it saved. I've finished my Winter Wonderland Shawl and unpinned from the blocking mat today. Wanted to take some pictures today but it was too cloudy and dark. I'm working on the "Saroyan" scarf right now and it's a free pattern on "Ravelry". I'll post a picture of this when finished. I'm honored to be a part of LP.


We are very glad you are here and *can't wait* to see those photos!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am sure it will be a lot easier when I can be set up with my old work table, printed charts, and using DFL's suggestion of colouring the chart. Does she recommend absolute consistency? I guess that would be wise. Lovely to have your enthusiastic voice back with us!



Jacki said:


> Hi!!! So I left this morning on page 78....now on 84!!! I was reading backwards so I might have missed something, but I just gotta say.....
> 
> Melanie - WOW, incredibly beautiful costumes!!!! Had to show DH....  Told him you were the same awesome person who also flies helicopters and rides bicycle marathons for MS. We are both duly impressed!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It could also be a slip-slip-k1-PSSO. It is a reverse process of the other stitch s1-k2tog-PSSO. There are probably more options out there for how to do a double decrease. Your start is looking great!!!


Thanks, Toni! And for all your help, 'back stage'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie this looks just like mine did... When it comes to a CDD I automatically knit 3 together.. unless the directions say differently.. Then I do as the designer requests.
> 
> Super long day today.. I got to work and no one was there.. I waited around and finally someone showed up and we opened the store.. then when it was time for me to leave.. the boss had things to show me  so I didn't get out of there until late.. I did get paid for it.. so I can't complain.. but my feet really are screaming at me this evening.. I'll get stronger and build more stamina right now I sleep like a log! I don't think I move at all once I fall asleep..
> 
> Our winds have kicked up and there is snow in the mountains... sure is a fickled spring..


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That is good to sleep sound! Even though it is at the cost of aching feet and legs. Ours is a warm Autumn!


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been going through our old photos tonight. Our son is getting married this July, and his fiance wants pictures of him growing up for a slideshow. I came across some pictures of things I made many years ago, and thought I would share them with you. The doily is knit, and the christening outfit was for my niece. I crocheted the dress, hat, booties and a matching blanket.
DIANE


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Toni! And for all your help, 'back stage'!


  You are welcome, Julie! I am glad you are enjoying charts.  You go, girl!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

maceace said:


> I've been going through our old photos tonight. Our son is getting married this July, and his fiance wants pictures of him growing up for a slideshow. I came across some pictures of things I made many years ago, and thought I would share them with you. The doily is knit, and the christening outfit was for my niece. I crocheted the dress, hat, booties and a matching blanket.
> DIANE


Oh, my goodness! What a treat for us that you are sharing such beautiful work that you have done!!! Wow!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Oh, my goodness! What a treat for us that you are sharing such beautiful work that you have done!!! Wow!


Ditto from me, Diane! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you! I really enjoy knitting and crocheting lace. I guess you might call me a jack-of-all-trades, as I also do cross-stitch and needlepoint. When I get a chance, I'll try to upload some of my other work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

maceace said:


> I've been going through our old photos tonight. Our son is getting married this July, and his fiance wants pictures of him growing up for a slideshow. I came across some pictures of things I made many years ago, and thought I would share them with you. The doily is knit, and the christening outfit was for my niece. I crocheted the dress, hat, booties and a matching blanket.
> DIANE


Superb work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> You are welcome, Julie! I am glad you are enjoying charts.  You go, girl!!!


 :thumbup: Only now I realise my stitch count is one out!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> If I missed it before welcome Diane and Susan, and welcome back Jackie  We are all glad you are here.


I agree, great to have you all here!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

craftyone51 said:


> Thank you. It's amazing all the pages....I'm trying to keep up with everyone. I am learning about all of you though and soon I will make my first shawl. I believe it will be an "Ashton". I already have it saved. I've finished my Winter Wonderland Scarf, unpinned from the blocking mat today. Wanted to take some pictures today but it was too cloudy and dark. I'm working on the "Saroyan" scarf right now and it's a free pattern on "Ravelry". I'll post a picture of this when finished. I'm honored to be a part of LP.


We love having you here Susan and can't wait to see your photos. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Oh, my goodness! What a treat for us that you are sharing such beautiful work that you have done!!! Wow!


I agree with Toni, beautiful work, thanks Diane for sharing. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maceace said:


> Thank you! I really enjoy knitting and crocheting lace. I guess you might call me a jack-of-all-trades, as I also do cross-stitch and needlepoint. When I get a chance, I'll try to upload some of my other work.


Looking forward to seeing more of your lovely work Diane. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good! Hope you are sleeping well- and no longer in pain.


Yes, I am much better. Thank you. I do hope your are not suffering with your aches and pains, too badly. It must be getting cooler for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Our afternoon house cancelled. I took a nap in the sun. We had high 60's today. Then we took a walk and I took pictures. It was lots of fun and a wonderful afternoon practicing retirement.


I always think that those sort of cancellations as a gift to be enjoyed :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Help I am up to row 21 of Madryn, how does one achieve the CDD- I can't find an instruction!


OH dear   
Slip one, Slip one, knit. , pass slipped stitches over.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> OH dear
> Slip one, Slip one, knit. , pass slipped stitches over.


Sounds like the knit side of my turning the heel/toe of a sock!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not perfect, but the object of the exercise was to read Norma's chart - I have completed chart 1 with only two errors in reading it- Partly because I am having to work from the screen- can't print anything!


That is great. Well done for reading the chart :thumbup: That is a wonderful colour.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackie, enjoy your knitting. I am tickled pink that people are knitting Madryn because I didn't,t expect it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Diane those are beautiful and so intricate :thumbup: Thank for posting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Sounds like the knit side of my turning the heel/toe of a sock!


Being a Brit and knitting socks from 10. I always do it like that. I have to stop myself doing it this. I discovered it was wrong 2 yrs ago. I forgot when I posted and forget all the time when I am knitting


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, I am much better. Thank you. I do hope your are not suffering with your aches and pains, too badly. It must be getting cooler for you.


Which I gather may be part of the problem- although I am more comfortable in cooler temperatures- it may have triggered the RA. Am so glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is great. Well done for reading the chart :thumbup: That is a wonderful colour.


Thank you, Norma! I forgot Toni's instruction on the CDD- and went back to a K2tig PSSO- so this is very definitely going to be my version of your design. I refuse to unpick, I am about to knit the last row of the first repeat of chart 2.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> OH dear
> Slip one, Slip one, knit. , pass slipped stitches over.


Not to worry. Having a group do your test knitting is such a boon. Writing instructions is one of the hardest things to do which is why editing and doing test runs by others is so helpful. The CDD can be done several different ways. There is a KP forum on miter squares that has been going on for a couple of days and it is all about CDD. I didn't think there was that much to say about them (LOL).

Please don't see this as critical, but as a constructive bit of observation from my experiences. If you do any patterns for public consumption, it is good to include your preferred method for doing things. There are always people who are new to different techniques and many whose comfort zone really needs to have things spelled out for them. Had a couple of them in my workshop. There is no such thing as being too detailed when writing instructions. We take so much for granted based on our experience that it is hard to read our words with 'new' eyes which is the trick to try and achieve. 
That said, I think you did great on this pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

A pretty simple but elegant sweater that just came in:

http://www.purlbee.com/2013/09/12/lauras-loop-the-purl-soho-cardigan-coat-vest/


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> .... Here's a picture of what I found in the yarn today...


Crocuses are gone here - tulips are all out, though. I still have daffodils in the bottom of the garden - but those ones are always late.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Crocuses are gone here - tulips are all out, though. I still have daffodils in the bottom of the garden - but those ones are always late.


haha, started to think Canada and then remembered you are in France, southern, where it is so much more Mediterranean I imagine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Lovely to hear from you Jane. Safe and sound!!!! Hope you have a lovely belated birthday.


Thank you, Ros 
My belated birthday meal last night was raclette with strawberry crèpes for dessert. I splurged & bought a 3£ bottle of wine - which at home would cost me at least $15. Then stayed up too late trying to catch up on LP & drank it all. :-(


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Welcome back. Glad you arrived safely... :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I hope Carrie loves her Shawl and is not disappointed!!! ...


Of course, she will love her shawl & she won't know that there is any difference in the yarn. You know because you are working closely with it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely, Jane. We will indulge you anytime.


Isn't that nice to know ;-)


> So glad you had a safe trip. I hope it was uneventful.


Things went very well despite the missed train connection. We still got home about 4 hours earlier than ever before.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, glad to see you safe and sound in France.


Thank you 


> here's a couple of pics of redbud trees. ..


I think that we have those - or something similar - over here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ... All the trouble is because I am a newbie at this and still am learning - TONS!!


I say Kudos to you for taking on this challenge. Creating something new is only one aspect of it; putting it out for others to scrutinize is even braver.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Welcome back, Jane! ... I am glad you reached your destination safely.


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Glad you arrived safely Jane.


Thank you


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks Ronie for the links...I love the little farm blanket that folds up...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane it is so good to see you made it nice and safe!! ...


Thank you 


> I noticed there is a *errata* at the bottom of the page you linked us too..


I never noticed that - thanks.


> _See Norma even patterns that make it through the test knit part have corrections to be made _


Very valid point - not just past test knitting but through the publication process.

I am very glad that your friend is doing so well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ... I am glad you are safe and sound.


Thank you 


> Is warmer than home?


Oh, yes  
... and no snow.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Susan, we are so glad you are here. And as Toni says, we LOVE pictures!  The Ashton is an excellent place to start. Isn't is amazing, having the whole world of lace opened up to you?? We all went through this when DFL started her workshops. And we love to see others come toward lace. We are so addicted. 

Oh, Diane, what gorgeous work! Thank you so for sharing. Love, love, love the doily. 

Jane, the daffodils shoots are about 2" tall. So they are still to come. But we so enjoyed our warm day yesterday, so it won't be long.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane-so glad your travel was uneventful and you can now relax and enjoy.


Thank you 
Congratulations on your prize in the KAL Fanatics contest.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> Thanks for this link, Jane. I'm using a light pink and have the 1st two rows done.


I didn't take any cotton with me - making an excuse to order some yarn from Ice Yarns since the shipping is cheaper here. I didn't have time to look yesterday but it arrives within the 2nd day here if I order early in the week. So the pattern won't have developed much by the time that I get it.


> Glad you made it safely to France.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay, I know this is our lace party...but ...


Anything goes here. 


> I saw this adorable crocheted zoo animal blanket for a little one....only problem is it is $20.00...yikes.


Yikes is right but it is so cute. That one with the ducks reminds me of something that I have in a magazine. I'll have a look for it later.
Anything here of any use? I didn't restrict it to crochet.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&query=appliqu%C3%A9d%20animals&availability=free&sort=best


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros
> My belated birthday meal last night was raclette with strawberry crèpes for dessert. I splurged & bought a 3£ bottle of wine - which at home would cost me at least $15. Then stayed up too late trying to catch up on LP & drank it all. :-(


It sounds like a yummy meal, very French.  (Yes, I know, my ignorance is showing.  ) What is raclette? I hope you enjoyed your wine. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...Glad you arrived safely...


Thank you


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I will bear that in mind. Thank you, Tanya.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...Here is why I'm not getting any knitting done ...


Little darlings!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> A pretty simple but elegant sweater that just came in:
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2013/09/12/lauras-loop-the-purl-soho-cardigan-coat-vest/


I thought that was very elegant.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros
> My belated birthday meal last night was raclette with strawberry crèpes for dessert. I splurged & bought a 3£ bottle of wine - which at home would cost me at least $15. Then stayed up too late trying to catch up on LP & drank it all. :-(


Sounds idyllic. I am glad it was a good birthday meal. :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

TLL said:


> We are very glad you are here and *can't wait* to see those photos!!!


I know, Toni...I know. Patience is a virtue.

I just looked out the window and the sky is so pretty, very pale blue with streaks of pink, right before sunrise.

Enjoy your day, everyone and find your knitting time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

maceace said:


> Hello everyone! I have been following the lace party since its inception, but have not had time to join in.


Nice to meet you, Diane 


> I put all the parts together onto a pdf...


Marvelous job - thanks.
I am figuring on adding beads so you might add suggestions for that to your file later, even - since I notice a note on the bottom for possible variations. Don't you like how I am making more work for you ;-)
I haven't started mine yet because I haven't gotten around to digging out my yarn stash over here yet ... nothing near my stash back in Newfoundland, though.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

maceace said:


> I've been going through our old photos tonight. Our son is getting married this July, and his fiance wants pictures of him growing up for a slideshow. I came across some pictures of things I made many years ago, and thought I would share them with you. The doily is knit, and the christening outfit was for my niece. I crocheted the dress, hat, booties and a matching blanket.
> DIANE


Wow!!!!The doily is beautiful, I always thought they were crocheted. The christening outfit is gorgeous and your niece so very pretty in it. Just lovely work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I haven't started mine yet because I haven't gotten around to digging out my yarn stash over here yet ... nothing near my stash back in Newfoundland, though.


Oh, to have a stash in two countries.  Stash envy!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros
> My belated birthday meal last night was raclette with strawberry crèpes for dessert. I splurged & bought a 3£ bottle of wine - which at home would cost me at least $15. Then stayed up too late trying to catch up on LP & drank it all. :-(


You're welcome Jane, it sounds like you had a great time. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And now I am uncertain which top you are referring to- was it the cabled one?


Oops, I usually try to leave enough of a quote to keep the response in context. I meant the greeny variegated one - if I am remembering the colourway correctly. You said that you had made some alterations as you knit it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Reminds me of the time a dog came out an peed on my saxophone case ...


Everyone's a critic! ;-)

Great instrument to be able to play!
You have certainly taken advantage of learning & living opportunities!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Of course, she will love her shawl & she won't know that there is any difference in the yarn. You know because you are working closely with it.


Thanks Jane, I hope so!!! I picked up the rest of yarn today so I can finish it now.😀 When I look at the photos of Rachel's Ashton and the one I'm doing now for Carrie the yarn looks the same. It looks just as fluffy as Rachel's one, even though I know it's not. I'm not sure how many repeats of Chart 3 I will do. I'm just going to keep repeating it until I think it's large enough and then I just have the last chart to do. I hope it will look ok. At the end of the day I just have to get over it, it is still a 100% Cashmere Shawl. 💞 I just loved Rachel's one so much. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... Carmen sent me some videos of him laughing, they are so gorgeous, I think it's the best sound in the world!!! ...


I agree. Michael had the greatest little belly laugh when he was small. Just made you want to laugh, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not perfect, but the object of the exercise was to read Norma's chart ...


Way to go, Julie! You are becoming a chart reader.
I often read charts from the screen instead of printing them especially if there are short repeats.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Yikes is right but it is so cute. That one with the ducks reminds me of something that I have in a magazine. I'll have a look for it later.
> Anything here of any use? I didn't restrict it to crochet.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&query=appliqu%C3%A9d%20animals&availability=free&sort=best


Thanks so much...saved this search and found other squares along the way...think I have enough for the project I want to make. It will be a good carry-along-project for my knitting travel bag and can use up stash also.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

tamarque said:


> A pretty simple but elegant sweater that just came in:
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2013/09/12/lauras-loop-the-purl-soho-cardigan-coat-vest/


Very pretty.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The worst error was failing to notice the left and right leaning slashes, at first- read them as the same- I am slightly dyslexic.


When I print charts, I use a pink highlighter on the left leaning ones & blue on the right leaning ones. As I knit, in my head I am thinking, for instance, "a blue stitch" & doing a K2tog - I don't even process that it is a K2tog anymore.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Marvelous job - thanks.
> I am figuring on adding beads so you might add suggestions for that to your file later, even - since I notice a note on the bottom for possible variations. Don't you like how I am making more work for you ;-)
> I haven't started mine yet because I haven't gotten around to digging out my yarn stash over here yet ... nothing near my stash back in Newfoundland, though.


How wonderful to have two stashes to go through Jane. It must feel like Christmas all year round. I love it!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I agree. Michael had the greatest little belly laugh when he was small. Just made you want to laugh, too.


It's just gorgeous when they laugh, it makes you forget about any troubles. 💞


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

tamarque said:


> haha, started to think Canada and then remembered you are in France, southern, where it is so much more Mediterranean I imagine.


I too thought in Canada? and then remembered Jane was now in France. Enjoy all the pretty flowers.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> ....soon I will make my first shawl. I believe it will be an "Ashton"...


We'll be here to cheer you on ... & expect to see progress pictures.


> ...I'm working on the "Saroyan" scarf right now...


That was one of the options that we considered when we planned the Lace SnowDrop KAL. 
(Oh, my goodness - the parade - I'll do that tomorrow, I promise. My head has been all over the place - literally as well as figuratively.)


> I'll post a picture of this when finished...


We'll be looking forward to it. I plan on doing one in the near future.
Did you notice that there are some other pieces in her design store to match it? - if I recall correctly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

maceace said:


> I...The doily is knit, and the christening outfit was for my niece. ...


Gorgeous work, Diane. Love that doily. How big is it?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> We'll be looking forward to it. I plan on doing one in the near future.
> Did you notice that there are some other pieces in her design store to match it? - if I recall correctly.


Jane as soon as I finish this Ashton, I will finish my Snowdrop, I'm not too far from finishing Carrie's Shawl and then I will knit like crazy until I finish the Snowdrop. I hope I'm not holding you up, even though I know you are busy at the moment. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> haha, started to think Canada...


Oh, no - no sign of any flowers of any type at the moment in Newfoundland.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros
> My belated birthday meal last night was raclette with strawberry crèpes for dessert. I splurged & bought a 3£ bottle of wine - which at home would cost me at least $15. Then stayed up too late trying to catch up on LP & drank it all. :-(


Jane, wishing you a "Belated Birthday". I try to watch "today's birthdays" and missed yours. Sounds like you had a wonderful day and enjoyed some wine and crepes too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> Congratulations on your prize in the KAL Fanatics contest.


I am laughing--how did you know about the KAL prize? I didn't say anything yet as not quite believing it. They posted me that I won 4th pick which is some place markers. That is good as I need some more and haven't been able to find any of the ones that others have suggested. And made a new friend on Ravelry who found me in the KAL.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros
> My belated birthday meal last night was raclette with strawberry crèpes for dessert. I splurged & bought a 3£ bottle of wine - which at home would cost me at least $15. Then stayed up too late trying to catch up on LP & drank it all. :-(


Pardon my ignorance, but what is raciette?

I typically pay about $11-14/bottle of wine but I only buy organic or sustainable vineyard wine. In France, you must have quite a choice of wines


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Susan, we are so glad you are here. And as Toni says, we LOVE pictures!  The Ashton is an excellent place to start. Isn't is amazing, having the whole world of lace opened up to you?? We all went through this when DFL started her workshops. And we love to see others come toward lace. We are so addicted.
> 
> Oh, Diane, what gorgeous work! Thank you so for sharing. Love, love, love the doily.
> 
> Jane, the daffodils shoots are about 2" tall. So they are still to come. But we so enjoyed our warm day yesterday, so it won't be long.


Bev, After all the reading I have done on KP and seeing the Ashton and how beautiful it is, I thought that this should be the pattern I use to knit my first shawl. Now to find the yarn. I'm so excited. Learning to read charts with Toni's workshop will make all the difference to me. Thanks again Toni!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Diane--think I forgot to compliment you on your beautiful work you shared with us. The Doily is magnificent. My eyeballs dont see the baby dress details too well but It looks beautiful.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you


You'll have to post a picture when you get yours done.

So you won a prize on the KAL? Congratulations.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like a nice birthday meal Jane. I just got a nice snack sized harvest from my strawberry plants - I got to them before the snails, woo woo! 

Do you have photos from your KAL winner Tanya?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...What is raclette? :


For starters, Michael's favourite meal - well, one of them. 
The modern version involves an electric "grill" with a cooking surface on top & a space down below to place small individual pans in which you can put the cheese to melt - special raclette cheese that actually pours - onto your waiting potatoes. On top you can put various meats & vegetables. Sometimes we put them in the little pans down below. It is a great meal for a small dinner party because you prepare your own food & it takes a long while & allows for lots of conversation.
We had baked potato, mushrooms, onions, red & green pepper, grape tomatoes & a variety of deli-type meats, I guess you'd call them, plus merguez & chipolata sausages... & baguette, of course. Sometimes I make sauces a bit like fondu sauces but I never had time last night as visitors dropped in so we had tea & a chat & they didn't leave until 7:30.


> I hope you enjoyed your wine. :thumbup:


To be sure! A lovely Côtes du Rhône.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Diane those are so beautiful.. I would call you a 'Multi talented artiste!!" Mom always finished the saying 'Jack of all trades master of none!" you certainly have mastered the needles and hooks!!  what a adorable baby too 

YAY Julie learning to read charts.. did you color them in?? it makes it so much easier.. I do the ssk yellow and the k2tog green and my Yo purple.. the CDD in Orange.. then just a glance at my chart tells me what to do .. so much easier... Oh I just read where you are doing it off the computer... I don't suppose there is a way to color code them.. 

Oh Jane how was your head the next morning?? I made a wine cooler a few weeks back.. and it was so good the bottle was gone before I knew it!! I got lucky and felt pretty good the next day.. it was white wine and I think that helped.. dodged a hangover that time


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

TLL said:


> It sounds like a yummy meal, very French.  (Yes, I know, my ignorance is showing.  ) What is raclette? I hope you enjoyed your wine. :thumbup:


I don't know what it is either, but glad you asked and then we'll all know.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I'm not sure how many repeats of Chart 3 I will do. I'm just going to keep repeating it until I think it's large enough ...


Don't forget that it will grow in blocking. Why don't you have look at FOs in the Ravelry Gallery to get an idea of eventual size - or just do the # of reps that you did for Rachel's - that was a generous size.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yikes is right but it is so cute. That one with the ducks reminds me of something that I have in a magazine. I'll have a look for it later.
> Anything here of any use? I didn't restrict it to crochet.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&query=appliqu%C3%A9d%20animals&availability=free&sort=best


and there you go... the right _key words_ make all the difference in the world.. 

DFL I am glad you liked that blanket.. I thought it was cute too


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, to have a stash in two countries.  Stash envy!!!!


Really. I live in the US and haven't even seen all of the states let alone have a home in another country, and two stashes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...then I will knit like crazy until I finish the Snowdrop. I hope I'm not holding you up...


Not a problem, Ros. I can edit it anytime to add yours - not the one hour restriction that we have here.
That being said, it would be nice for it to be there when the others are posted because it will get more visits when it is first put up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> Jane, wishing you a "Belated Birthday"....


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...how did you know about the KAL prize?...


I checked in the thread.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I am laughing--how did you know about the KAL prize? I didn't say anything yet as not quite believing it. They posted me that I won 4th pick which is some place markers. That is good as I need some more and haven't been able to find any of the ones that others have suggested. And made a new friend on Ravelry who found me in the KAL.


What KAL did you win in?? Congratulations.. That is amazing.. of all the people.. and your project was chosen.. I'd like to hear more about your win... did you share the pictures in here.. so many posts and I miss a lot.. I just love it when someone in our group is noticed.. and its great you made a new friend... its was more of a win than was expected..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> ...So you won a prize on the KAL? Congratulations.


Not me - Tanya.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Oh Jane how was your head the next morning?? ...


A bit fuzzy but my shower fixed that.
I'm all right now, I'm all right now, I'm all right now, ....

ETA: YAY! I am all caught up - now, no one write anything for at least an hour so that I can clean last night's dishes!!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> We'll be looking forward to it. I plan on doing one in the near future.
> Did you notice that there are some other pieces in her design store to match it? - if I recall correctly.


I hadn't. I will go check it out today as I'm sure I'll have some leftover yarn. I'm using a new yarn for the scarf. "Heartland" in the colorway "Joshua Tree". The yarn is knitting up nicely and the green looks tweedy which I thought was a good choice for leaves. Two more straight patterns then start the decrease side.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> ...The yarn is knitting up nicely and the green looks tweedy which I thought was a good choice for leaves. ...


Lovely, lovely leaves. Are you using beads?


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> To be sure! A lovely Côtes du Rhône.


That's cool. I've never seen this before. Sounds like you've been having a wonderful time with good food, good conversation and a knitting stash.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev I love that comment.. Stash Envy!!! made me laugh out loud.. LOL

cute jacket pattern Tanya thanks for sharing.. 

Jane it is nice that you have a home in 2 country's.. it is sad that your hubby is not there with you.. it sounds like you have some great friends there too.. 

Susan I also had thought that lace was always crocheted or tatted.. then I took DFL's lace workshop and a whole world of enjoyment opened up for me.. a few months back Belle did a Lace Party on doily's.. we all made some and it was so much fun.. they are quick and enjoyable.. I still have one to block.. my poor work baskets get full and when I need one I put everything aside and they get shuffled from place to place until I get around to them.. I have a handful to block.. its great for a rainy day project.. 

I hope Belle is doing ok... she had some work done on her knees or hip.. Belle if your lurking.. get well soon.... I'm thinking of you and sending your good healing thoughts 

We are freezing today just as the weather man predicted  it is hard to go from 70's to 30's and lower in a matter of 24 hours.. 

our Daffodils are done.. crocus's are done.. no tulips yet, but we do have some new flowers coming up that were not here last year.. I am glad I chose Pansy's for my planter.. they are hardy  I am going to get some gardening done this weekend.. unless hubby has other plans.. I want to get the beds weeded and add some either bark or rocks to them.. it's cheaper to go get rocks..LOL


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely, lovely leaves. Are you using beads?


No, on the beads..I don't have any. I know, I need to get with it. Beads will be new for me too. I know, I need to get with it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> To be sure! A lovely Côtes du Rhône.


Very interesting.. looks like a great party dish!! I can't think of anything here that would even come close.. maybe a toaster oven with a grill on top.. I almost got one of them... but we went with a different and less expensive model.. I have a George Forman.. Love it!!! we go for weeks when we use it several times a week.. LOL then it gets put away for a few months.. I also love it because I bought it(at a fund raiser) to help a guy we know who had a 1 in a million chance of pulling through his very rare type of cancer, the treatments were brutal but he came through them.. and is doing great now.. I like to think of it as my contribution to his life..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> No, on the beads..I don't have any. I know, I need to get with it. Beads will be new for me too. I know, I need to get with it.


me too Susan... one of these day's I will make it to the bead factory..LOL lots of spring and summer to go yet!! we don't travel in the winter here..


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Ronie said:


> me too Susan... one of these day's I will make it to the bead factory..LOL lots of spring and summer to go yet!! we don't travel in the winter here..


Isn't that where you wanted to go last weekend?

We have friends that live in Bandon, OR. They must be much further south than where you are located as they told us recently when we "Skype" that he has mowed his yard all winter long.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sounds like a nice birthday meal Jane. I just got a nice snack sized harvest from my strawberry plants - I got to them before the snails, woo woo!
> 
> Do you have photos from your KAL winner Tanya?


I had posted this before, but will happily do it again----


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> To be sure! A lovely Côtes du Rhône.


What a neat cooking gizmo. Such an easy thing to do, especially in summer when it can be set up outdoors. I bet you could do a chili type dish in the little trays below if there is enough water in it. No?

We have eléctric grills galore to chose from, but none with that bottom section. And look at this funny thing--an accent over the e in electric on the first line here. Computer must like talking to France.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> Really. I live in the US and haven't even seen all of the states let alone have a home in another country, and two stashes.


Well, you can have a second home in my neck of the woods. We have 'snowbirds' that move down to Florida in winter and return in the Spring. So you can have 2 stashes in 2 states without needing a passport!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Diane those are so beautiful.. I would call you a 'Multi talented artiste!!" Mom always finished the saying 'Jack of all trades master of none!" you certainly have mastered the needles and hooks!!  what a adorable baby too
> 
> .............Oh Jane how was your head the next morning?? I made a wine cooler a few weeks back.. and it was so good the bottle was gone before I knew it!! I got lucky and felt pretty good the next day.. it was white wine and I think that helped.. dodged a hangover that time


Ronie--used to get headaches from wine so stopped drinking it for years. At some point I began to desire it again but gave up the cheaper wines and those with added sulphites. Switched to sustainably produced and organically produced wines which do not affect me the same way. There are number of S. African wines that are sustainably grown and they are very inexpensive. And there are many more organic wines of good quality on the market these days which are also not that dear.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Tanya, that is absolutely stunning!!!!!!

Dumb question to those who have successfully knitted Madryn from chart one to chart 2. Am I just dense? I don't understand how to go from the end of chart one which has 29 stitches in its pattern to chart 2, row 1 which has 21 stitches in it pattern. Where are the other 8 stitches? I referenced my other triangular shawl charts, and each chart pattern ends in the same count as row 1 on the following charts. What ever am I missing?

Thanks for being kind enough to answer this.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Tanya, that is absolutely stunning!!!!!!
> 
> Dumb question to those who have successfully knitted Madryn from chart one to chart 2. Am I just dense? I don't understand how to go from the end of chart one which has 29 stitches in its pattern to chart 2, row 1 which has 21 stitches in it pattern. Where are the other 8 stitches? I referenced my other triangular shawl charts, and each chart pattern ends in the same count as row 1 on the following charts. What ever am I missing?
> 
> Thanks for being kind enough to answer this.


Trust the pattern Jacki.. the math doesn't work but the pattern does..  you will be putting markers in and there will be repeats between the markers that makes it all work  Your not missing anything..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I checked in the thread.


clever you.

I finally got my head together and took a look. Some very nice projects that people posted. There is a shawl there called Rock the Kasbah designed by Cindy Garland that really strikes my interest. Saw a couple of them in the KAL. Looks like strand knitting but may well be slip stitch (mosaic) knitting and some lace.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rock-the-kasbah


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I had posted this before, but will happily do it again----


Yes that is beautiful.. we just didn't know what KAL of the hundreds that seem to be going all the time.. I'm so glad that this won... it is a beautiful piece...

Hubby wants to only drink Oregon wines to help support our vineyards.. I will tell him about the South African wines.. I think he would want to support them also...

Susan.. We do mow all year long too.. I live 45 minutes SOUTH of Bandon... When we are craving a good Fish and Chips meal we head there... it is our fav place.. they also have a place called Misty Medows.. that is a jam and pickle place.. so many wonderful things in that shop... we buy several different Olives there... our fav is the Jalapeno stuffed olives.. We didn't get to the bead place last weekend because hubby had to work.. and its a go and stay the night destination.. we will get there though.. I was talking to my cousin who lives up I-5 about the same distance away from there than me and her and I could make it a Girls Day.. it would have to be when I work a 3 day week instead of 4 or 5.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't know if this has all ready been shared. Free until end of month.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/madeline-shawl-4

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I had posted this before, but will happily do it again----


thank you - it is a lovely piece  Congrats on the win and the new friend.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Tanya, that is absolutely stunning!!!!!!
> 
> Dumb question to those who have successfully knitted Madryn from chart one to chart 2. Am I just dense? I don't understand how to go from the end of chart one which has 29 stitches in its pattern to chart 2, row 1 which has 21 stitches in it pattern. Where are the other 8 stitches? I referenced my other triangular shawl charts, and each chart pattern ends in the same count as row 1 on the following charts. What ever am I missing?
> 
> Thanks for being kind enough to answer this.


First, there are no dumb questions (except when they are mine--lol).

Now to try and answer your question: If you are like me and stuck when you don't understand something, think of it like this. The charts give you 3 sections: the beginning, the repeat, and the end of the pattern. When you go from one chart to the next, you are knitting the beginning section, PM and knit the repeat as many times as you have on the needle. Your project grows row by row until there are enough increases (10 stitches) to form a new repeat. Since it grows on both ends, you are adding stitches until you have enough for 2 repeats per chart. Each chart is 20 rows or 10 increase rows. When you complete one chart section you will have increased 10 stitches each side of the project which = 2 repeats. When you start to do the chart again, or the next chart, it is the same process--Knit the beginning section, PM, and begin knitting your row repeats.

I hope this is written clearly enough.

And thank you for your kind comment on my Snowdrop


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane it is nice that you have a home in 2 country's.. it is sad that your hubby is not there with you.. it sounds like you have some great friends there too...


We enjoy it very much - a totally different way of life. 
It is too bad that we didn't get time here all together especially since some people held off inviting him for a meal until Michael & I arrived. We do a lot more socializing here - both receiving & being received.



> I hope Belle is doing ok... Belle if your lurking.. get well soon.... I'm thinking of you and sending your good healing thoughts


I was thinking of Belle as well & wondering how it was going. So I will second Ronie's comments & hope that things move along well for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Yes that is beautiful.. we just didn't know what KAL of the hundreds that seem to be going all the time.. I'm so glad that this won... it is a beautiful piece...
> 
> Hubby wants to only drink Oregon wines to help support our vineyards.. I will tell him about the South African wines.. I think he would want to support them also...
> 
> Susan.. We do mow all year long too.. I live 45 minutes SOUTH of Bandon... When we are craving a good Fish and Chips meal we head there... it is our fav place.. they also have a place called Misty Medows.. that is a jam and pickle place.. so many wonderful things in that shop... we buy several different Olives there... our fav is the Jalapeno stuffed olives.. We didn't get to the bead place last weekend because hubby had to work.. and its a go and stay the night destination.. we will get there though.. I was talking to my cousin who lives up I-5 about the same distance away from there than me and her and I could make it a Girls Day.. it would have to be when I work a 3 day week instead of 4 or 5.


If you look, you may find some nice organic local wines. We have a pretty big 'support local' movement in my immediate area and in the State. Grape growing for wines is one of the agricultural products here. And NYS is known for many of its wines. There is a great vineyard with award winning wines in my town and another one just as close next town over with great wines but they are not organic and are heavily sprayed due to mold and fungus problems that exist in our humid climate. However, it is more laziness on their part as many grapes are grown organically and without this problem. But see what you can find locally in Oregon. I am sure you will feel better drinking 'cleaner' wines.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This is nice - love the colourway:
Three Ponds Scarf by Jocelyn Tunney 
http://o-wool.com/products/three-ponds-scarf


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Don't know if this has all ready been shared. Free until end of month.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/madeline-shawl-4
> 
> Sue


 Ooh, a bright Springlike project and a good stash buster.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is nice - love the colourway:
> Three Ponds Scarf by Jocelyn Tunney
> http://o-wool.com/products/three-ponds-scarf


yes, very nice and they have organic yarns at very reasonable prices. definitely bookmarked the scarf and the yarn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Another by the same designer but I would prefer it in a lighter weight.
High Fructose Shawl by Jocelyn Tunney 
http://o-wool.com/collections/patterns-cowls-scarves-shawls/products/high-fructose-shawl

Likewise nice but too bulky:
Dosseret by Jocelyn Tunney 
http://o-wool.com/collections/patterns-cowls-scarves-shawls/products/dosseret


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was thinking of Belle as well & wondering how it was going. So I will second Ronie's comments & hope that things move along well for you.


 yes, do hope Belle is on the mend. having both knees done at once is a lot of pain and limited movement for quite some time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I can't think of anything here that would even come close...


You can probably find them around. I actually bought one in Newfoundland - in our little town! I'd say that places like WalMart would have them.
We can't get the raclette cheese, though, so have to substitute - doesn't work as well but still good.


> I bought it(at a fund raiser) to help a guy we know...


You seem to be very active with helping people heal - a very giving person.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What a neat cooking gizmo. Such an easy thing to do, especially in summer when it can be set up outdoors.


Actually, it is winter a thing here. The French are very much into doing things seasonally so that you can't always find what you are looking for if it is not the "right" time of year.


> you could do a chili type dish in the little trays below if there is enough water in it. No?


The little trays are very shallow but there are all kinds of possibilities. We have cooked eggs in them for instance. We have picked up different things to do with it when we have had raclette with other people.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I am laughing--how did you know about the KAL prize? I didn't say anything yet as not quite believing it. They posted me that I won 4th pick which is some place markers. That is good as I need some more and haven't been able to find any of the ones that others have suggested. And made a new friend on Ravelry who found me in the KAL.


Great :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I had posted this before, but will happily do it again----


Wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> To be sure! A lovely Côtes du Rhône.


Oh, my, that looks so yummy, Jane. Thanks for the picture. Now I am getting hungry for lunch. 

Tanya, you won a prize!?! Congrats! We need details girl!  Just saw your post with your picture. You deserve a prize for that one. Ooooo, just saw The Rock shawl-gorgeous!



Jane said:


> YAY! I am all caught up - now, no one write anything for at least an hour so that I can clean last night's dishes!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Thanks, Ronie, for reminding us about Belle and her knee surgery. Praying things will go well and for a quick recovery.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I am laughing--how did you know about the KAL prize? I didn't say anything yet as not quite believing it. They posted me that I won 4th pick which is some place markers. That is good as I need some more and haven't been able to find any of the ones that others have suggested. And made a new friend on Ravelry who found me in the KAL.


Congratulations, Tanya! That's great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros
> My belated birthday meal last night was raclette with strawberry crèpes for dessert. I splurged & bought a 3£ bottle of wine - which at home would cost me at least $15. Then stayed up too late trying to catch up on LP & drank it all. :-(


 :thumbdown: Headache?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I say Kudos to you for taking on this challenge. Creating something new is only one aspect of it; putting it out for others to scrutinize is even braver.


And I think Norma was very brave!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oops, I usually try to leave enough of a quote to keep the response in context. I meant the greeny variegated one - if I am remembering the colourway correctly. You said that you had made some alterations as you knit it.


Majorly, in fact I think it was designed for a 3 ply, and this was somewhere around worsted or chunky.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Way to go, Julie! You are becoming a chart reader.
> I often read charts from the screen instead of printing them especially if there are short repeats.


 :thumbup: I am thinking I will work to the end of this ball, and then start over. I just wish I had some way to mark it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> When I print charts, I use a pink highlighter on the left leaning ones & blue on the right leaning ones. As I knit, in my head I am thinking, for instance, "a blue stitch" & doing a K2tog - I don't even process that it is a K2tog anymore.


 :thumbup: I do hope to reach a similar point.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Diane those are so beautiful.. I would call you a 'Multi talented artiste!!" Mom always finished the saying 'Jack of all trades master of none!" you certainly have mastered the needles and hooks!!  what a adorable baby too
> 
> YAY Julie learning to read charts.. did you color them in?? it makes it so much easier.. I do the ssk yellow and the k2tog green and my Yo purple.. the CDD in Orange.. then just a glance at my chart tells me what to do .. so much easier... Oh I just read where you are doing it off the computer... I don't suppose there is a way to color code them..
> 
> Oh Jane how was your head the next morning?? I made a wine cooler a few weeks back.. and it was so good the bottle was gone before I knew it!! I got lucky and felt pretty good the next day.. it was white wine and I think that helped.. dodged a hangover that time


There was on my old Vista machine, but this is several laptops later, and also unlike Kaixixang, I am challenged by computers!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Another by the same designer but I would prefer it in a lighter weight.
> High Fructose Shawl by Jocelyn Tunney
> http://o-wool.com/collections/patterns-cowls-scarves-shawls/products/high-fructose-shawl
> 
> ...


While the Fructose is nice, I really like the Dosseret. And that company sells a dk weight organic merino that would work nicely on this piece. They also have a fingering wt yarn which I didn't check out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My first real attempt to work a lace (knitted) chart. I have done bobbin lace charts. Now enshrined - I have done the Russian cast off, which I seem to remember Norma suggested- and will start over.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> When I print charts, I use a pink highlighter on the left leaning ones & blue on the right leaning ones. As I knit, in my head I am thinking, for instance, "a blue stitch" & doing a K2tog - I don't even process that it is a K2tog anymore.


That is how I am with my colored charts also. Isn't it fun?!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> Bev, After all the reading I have done on KP and seeing the Ashton and how beautiful it is, I thought that this should be the pattern I use to knit my first shawl. Now to find the yarn. I'm so excited. Learning to read charts with Toni's workshop will make all the difference to me. Thanks again Toni!!!


You are so very welcome, Susan! I am glad you are enjoying your new skills. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> To be sure! A lovely Côtes du Rhône.


Thank you for that very nice explanation of your birthday dinner. It sounds like it would be very fun to do.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Bev I love that comment.. Stash Envy!!! made me laugh out loud.. LOL
> 
> cute jacket pattern Tanya thanks for sharing..
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I was just wondering about Belle this morning also. I sure hope her surgery went well and the healing process is going even better.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is how I am with my colored charts also. Isn't it fun?!


I do that, too! Makes life so much easier and definitely more fun!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I was just wondering about Belle this morning also. I sure hope her surgery went well and the healing process is going even better.


I do, too! I miss seeing her on here.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My first real attempt to work a lace (knitted) chart. I have done bobbin lace charts. Now enshrined - I have done the Russian cast off, which I seem to remember Norma suggested- and will start over.


Congratulations, Julie!!! Your Madryn is looking really nice!!!

Congratulations on your KAL placing, Tanya! How fun!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

craftyone51 said:


> No, on the beads..I don't have any. I know, I need to get with it. Beads will be new for me too. I know, I need to get with it.


Ok, now it is my turn - be patient.  Your stash will grow before your very eyes and you will wonder where it all came from!


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry I haven't gotten back to you sooner - I'm up to my eyeballs in pictures that have to be scanned into the computer!
And today is the most BEAUTIFUL day!! It is up to 73 degrees already - the first real day of spring.
Tanya, I am also from the Mid-Hudson area, although not as far up as you. Your Snowdrop came out beautifully - congratulations on the win!

Jane - in answer to your question, the doily is 18" x 36" at its widest parts. It was quite an involving project, but I loved doing it. Enjoy your stay in France - I'm so envious! Happy belated birthday!

Give Belle my best wishes on her recovery from knee surgery. I have empathy for her, because I am still recovering from a silly accident I had last month. You want a good laugh? I climbed on my bed to catch a stink bug that was on the overhead light. I happened to have a silky bedcover on it, and you guessed it - I slipped right off the bed!! What a picture I would have made - one second I was standing upright, and the next I was flying through the air! Anyway, I landed on my knees and tailbone. My knees swelled up like balloons, and I could barely walk. They're finally almost back to normal, but I still have some pain going up and down stairs.

I also want to thank you all for the complements. They are much appreciated! Seeing all your wonderful work really inspires me.

DIANE


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Diane--where are you in the Mid-Hudson Valley? Yes, it is so warm today. It was 24* F this a.m. so didn't even check the temps as the day moved on. Just opened the door and whipped off my sweat shirt. Can't wait to go out in the sum for a bit--get firewood, rake leaves, check out the wetness in the garden-anything to be out there!

I know what you mean about those inuries-and they all feel stupid. I went down on my coccyx back in November? It was a straight up/down hit so it reverberated up my spine into my head which felt like a hammer had hit it from the inside. Everything was shocked. How did that happen? Walking into my study and my sandal caught the edge of the carpet or a cord on the floor. Major ouch. So really feel for you. Glad your knees are looking, and hopefully, feeling normal. 

Keep hanging out here and you will always receive inspiration.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations, Julie!!! Your Madryn is looking really nice!!!
> 
> Congratulations on your KAL placing, Tanya! How fun!


Thanx Toni--that little 'win' is fun. Cant wait to receive the gift. Have been wondering how it would feel to work with such dangly stitch markers. They remind me of hanging earrings and suggest making some with old beads and nylon string from that ancient jewelry stash that you all reminded me of with the talk on bead stashes.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

TLL said:


> Ok, now it is my turn - be patient.  Your stash will grow before your very eyes and you will wonder where it all came from!


Oh Toni....you make me laugh.
I took pictures of my scarf while it was on the blocking mat. Took more today laid out on the table. Now if I can get hubby to get them downloaded for me. I've never done it and don't know where to begin. duh! I'll be watching him so I can do it in the future, then you all won't have to wait so long on me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations, Julie!!! Your Madryn is looking really nice!!!
> 
> Congratulations on your KAL placing, Tanya! How fun!


There is a lot of errors though- and I completely lost my way!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I think Norma was very brave!


Thank you and Jane, very much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

About to start Madryn, over!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is great :thumbup: It must difficult without a real chart. I write on mine a lot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is great :thumbup: It must difficult without a real chart. I write on mine a lot.


Wish I could write on the monitor! And thanks!


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Tanya, I'm not far from Newburgh, so I think I'm more south than you.

Ouch! That's the way most accidents happen - inattention. I had to go for my checkup the other day, and when I told my doctor what happened, he didn't even twitch! I guess he hears a LOT of strange things.

Julie, your Madryn is looking very nice - it is difficult at first to grasp how to read a chart, but the more you do it, the easier it gets. Then you wonder why you avoided it before.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

maceace said:


> Tanya, I'm not far from Newburgh, so I think I'm more south than you.
> 
> Ouch! That's the way most accidents happen - inattention. I had to go for my checkup the other day, and when I told my doctor what happened, he didn't even twitch! I guess he hears a LOT of strange things.
> 
> Julie, your Madryn is looking very nice - it is difficult at first to grasp how to read a chart, but the more you do it, the easier it gets. Then you wonder why you avoided it before.


I am having difficulty getting from chart 1 to chart 2 properly.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow. I had a lot to catch up on and I wasn't away from the computer that long! 

Beautiful doily and christening dress Diane. Thank you for sharing that. 

Congrats on winning the KAL drawing Tanya. Your snowdrop is really an eye catcher! 

Sounds like you had a nice birthday dinner Jane. That is a neat little gadget and looks like it would be fun to cook lots of different things on. 

Julie, it is very hard to work from a chart on the computer and keep track I think. If I do it , I keep a scrap paper in front of me with the symbols so I remember and also write down the row I am on as I do it!
Your first attempt looked great and you probably learned a lot from that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, for your encouraging words, Caryn!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am having difficulty getting from chart 1 to chart 2 properly.


Julie, On chart #2, there are two red lines. These are repeat symbols. We repeat the stitches between these lines however many times they will fit the number of stitches we are working with.

In this instance going from #1 to #2, there are 29 sts after the YO's on chart #1. It "looks" like there are only 19 sts (without the first and last YO's),

BUT after you knit the first YO and the next 4 sts, place a stitch marker, 
knit the next 10 sts on the chart, place a stitch marker, 
knit those same 10 stitches again, place a stitch marker,
then knit the last 5 stitches and YO and you should be good to go with the first side! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, On chart #2, there are two red lines. These are repeat symbols. We repeat the stitches between these lines however many times they will fit the number of stitches we are working with.
> 
> In this instance going from #1 to #2, there are 29 sts after the YO's on chart #1. It "looks" like there are only 19 sts (without the first and last YO's),
> 
> ...


Thanks Toni- I should try it with the stitch markers! I'll have to go grab them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not sure how that happened- double post!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

maceace said:


> ...Jane - in answer to your question, the doily is 18" x 36" at its widest parts.


You may have said this before but was it cotton?
If you knit it with a heavier weight, it might make a nice shawl.


> Enjoy your stay in France - I'm so envious! Happy belated birthday!


Thank you 
Were you home alone when you had your fall?
I am glad that you are mostly over it now.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Toni- I should try it with the stitch markers! I'll have to go grab them!


I *LOVE* my stitch markers! They help me keep track of what is going on or I would be totally lost!!!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am having difficulty getting from chart 1 to chart 2 properly.


Perhaps I can help as I've pulled my hair out over it. Here is how it goes...provided you have the correct charts in front of you (grin).

Row 1 of chart 2- I numbered the squares in the row....so knit stitches 1 thru 15, then knit stitches 6 thru 15 again, now knit stitches 16 - 21. This will equal 31 stitches of the pattern. Now do the center spine stitch, and start the pattern over again for the left side of the shawl.

This was where I was stuck too. Hopefully this will help you think of it differently.  Let me know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Perhaps I can help as I've pulled my hair out over it. Here is how it goes...provided you have the correct charts in front of you (grin).
> 
> Row 1 of chart 2- I numbered the squares in the row....so knit stitches 1 thru 15, then knit stitches 6 thru 15 again, now knit stitches 16 - 21. This will equal 31 stitches of the pattern. Now do the center spine stitch, and start the pattern over again for the left side of the shawl.
> 
> This was where I was stuck too. Hopefully this will help you think of it differently.  Let me know.


I am just starting row 14 on my second attempt- I will let you know when I get there. Just thought I would mention it is Good Friday here- and the world is noticeably quiet!


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> Were you home alone when you had your fall?
> I am glad that you are mostly over it now.


Actually, my DS & DH were also home. It sounded like the house fell down! They came running and helped me up.

Thank you, I am glad too. It was a rough few weeks!


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

You may have said this before but was it cotton?
If you knit it with a heavier weight, it might make a nice shawl.

It was made with #10 cotton. Yes, it probably would make a nice shawl, but the construction was rather involved, as it was done in sections.

The center part would work, I think. Hmmmm - I wish you hadn't said that! I have so many wips and projects coming up, I simply don't have time to die!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Toni is so right about markers, however, I'm up to row 7 on Chart 2, and because I was so crazed over this I have not yet put them in. I just wanted the count to make sense to me. I was stuck on this thought: 1st time you knit a chart you do not use the "red repeat." Wrong. Hate to admit how stupid that sounds to those of you who "got it in the first place." But...that being said, perhaps there will be those that had the same mental block.  Maybe it is just me.

Now that I've figured all that out, I'm putting in my markers because I'll sure need them come the second working of Chart 2.

Thank you Ronie for saying "trust the chart." That is when the stitch count finally made sense to me.

Will send a pic of my progress so far in a little while. 

Norma - Now I'm really having fun with your pattern!!!!! Thank you again for being brave enough to do it, and please forgive my whining when I wasn't understanding it.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

maceace said:


> ... I simply don't have time to die!


That struck me as the funniest thing I've heard all day! I feel like that on occasion! Thanks for making me smile.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Jacki said:


> That struck me as the funniest thing I've heard all day! I feel like that on occasion! Thanks for making me smile.


DITTO!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackie, I am glad you are having fun. Whine, what whine


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I *LOVE* my stitch markers! They help me keep track of what is going on or I would be totally lost!!!


Me, too! They are a lifesaver for me and keep me from all kinds of insanity!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> DITTO!!!!!


And DITTO from me!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Now that I've figured all that out, I'm putting in my markers because I'll sure need them come the second working of Chart 2.


Just remember when you do use them that they need to move on rows 3, 5, and 7, I think it is.  I thought my count was off, then I read Norma's pattern notes again and there it was!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

maceace said:


> Actually, my DS & DH were also home. It sounded like the house fell down! They came running and helped me up.
> 
> Thank you, I am glad too. It was a rough few weeks!


I am glad for you that you are getting better and that it wasn't worse. :roll:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

maceace said:


> ...I simply don't have time to die!


Ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

maceace said:


> ....The center part would work, I think. Hmmmm - I wish you hadn't said that! ...


OOps!
;-)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My first real attempt to work a lace (knitted) chart. I have done bobbin lace charts. Now enshrined - I have done the Russian cast off, which I seem to remember Norma suggested- and will start over.


Julie, that looks great. You may see the mistakes, but I sure don't.

Diane, I am so glad you are recovering. That sounds like a nasty fall.



maceace said:


> ... I simply don't have time to die!
> 
> 
> > Made me smile, yes, it did!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Jackie, I am glad you are having fun. Whine, what whine


Thank you for being such a gracious hostess!

Some pictures for y'all to see. Explora is a kids science museum.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jacki, love your start on Madryn. Looks great. 

That little person looks awfully cute!!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jacki, love your start on Madryn. Looks great.
> 
> That little person looks awfully cute!!


Thanks Bev!!! That little person is my awesome grandson! He was extremely proud of what he had just built.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice yarn and good start on the shawl, Jacki. What a great park. I really do like those red bud trees. Your gs is so cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, that looks great. You may see the mistakes, but I sure don't.
> 
> Diane, I am so glad you are recovering. That sounds like a nasty fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacki said:


> Madryn in progress up to row 5 on Chart 2 ...


Looking great - love that colourway


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jacki, love your start on Madryn. Looks great.
> 
> That little person looks awfully cute!!


Ditto from me, Jacki!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I am lost again!


So sorry, Julie. It is just too bad we cannot pull up a chair next to you, give Ringo a good pet and work on it together. Hang in there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So sorry, Julie. It is just too bad we cannot pull up a chair next to you, give Ringo a good pet and work on it together. Hang in there.


Untrue to my normal practice I have 'frogged' back to the cast on. I had nine stitches not seven on row 27- I think I will give it a rest for a bit- my eyes are a bit squiffy today. Pity you can't just cross the water Bev!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I am lost again!


Julie, do you have some graph paper? Sometimes I draw the design then I have something to mark, make notes on. It is easier than trying to keep your place on the screen. It takes a little time but helps.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, enjoy your time with your GS. You are knitting,the most important kind, you are knitting memories into their lives.


Now that is a lovely thought. Thank you. xx


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pity you can't just cross the water Bev!


Wouldn't I just love to!! 

Welcome, Linda.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, do you have some graph paper? Sometimes I draw the design then I have something to mark, make notes on. It is easier than trying to keep your place on the screen. It takes a little time but helps.


Not at all sure where the graph paper is- there is a box of knitting stuff hidden somewhere in the small bedroom- some of my best books are still 'missing'. And not being able to print- can't print any out! ah well, there is always tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wouldn't I just love to!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


We'd have a grand time!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Our afternoon house cancelled. I took a nap in the sun. We had high 60's today. Then we took a walk and I took pictures. It was lots of fun and a wonderful afternoon practicing retirement.


Lovely. One of those unexpected "bonus" days.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki--your shawl beginning looks great. Love those colors. What is the yarn?
Glad you figured out a system that works for you.

Great photos. Your gs seems intensely engrossed at the museum and the park area is beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We'd have a grand time!!


We would indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

As it happens I have located my graph paper- but my eyes are unpredictable today- possible headache day- I think I will, as I said before wait till tomorrow. My friend is here cutting the grass- so maybe I'll concentrate on that.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Just a quick (I thought) look into the LP as I am leaving for the weekend. Great starts to Norma's Madryn Julie and Jacki. Thanks again Norma for designing this shawl. Hope you are 100% soon Diane. I fell on my coccyx going down the front steps once while carrying a bucket of water. Managed to not spill the water and no neighbors saw, lol. I was wondering about Belle too and hope her new knees are the bees knees  If anyone finds a way to 'not die so we can finish all our WIP's' post here in the LP  See y'all in a few days.

Melanie


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

maceace said:


> I've been going through our old photos tonight. Our son is getting married this July, and his fiance wants pictures of him growing up for a slideshow. I came across some pictures of things I made many years ago, and thought I would share them with you. The doily is knit, and the christening outfit was for my niece. I crocheted the dress, hat, booties and a matching blanket.
> DIANE


Beautiful work.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> A pretty simple but elegant sweater that just came in:
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2013/09/12/lauras-loop-the-purl-soho-cardigan-coat-vest/


Very nice. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Jacki--your shawl beginning looks great. Love those colors. What is the yarn?
> Glad you figured out a system that works for you.
> 
> Great photos. Your gs seems intensely engrossed at the museum and the park area is beautiful.


Thanks Tanya! The yarn is Knit Picks Shadow in Goldrush Tonal lace weight. Nice to work with 100% Marino wool.

I think Evan will be an engineer of some kind. He has incredible focus at 5 and HAS to know how things work. The area is a roof top patio, and I took the pics of the trees from there. It is an amazing museum as the kids can mess with everything....water, electricity, sand, soap, solar energy...you name it, they can mess with it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Just a quick (I thought) look into the LP as I am leaving for the weekend. Great starts to Norma's Madryn Julie and Jacki. Thanks again Norma for designing this shawl. Hope you are 100% soon Diane. I fell on my coccyx going down the front steps once while carrying a bucket of water. Managed to not spill the water and no neighbors saw, lol. I was wondering about Belle too and hope her new knees are the bees knees  If anyone finds a way to 'not die so we can finish all our WIP's' post here in the LP  See y'all in a few days.
> 
> Melanie


Have a great weekend, Melanie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Another interesting scarf from Jocelyn Tunney - Forbidden Drive Scarf
http://o-wool.com/products/forbidden-drive-scarf


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, have a wonderful weekend. 

Jane, another beauty.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Jacki said:


> Thank you for being such a gracious hostess!
> 
> Some pictures for y'all to see. Explora is a kids science museum.


Jacki, Your Madryn looks great & pretty color. 
Looks like a fun place for Evan.
The newly planted Red Buds look so pretty.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Susan. We used to have beautiful Red Buds and Golden Rain trees when we lived in the city. Neither will thrive up here in the mountains. Good enough reason to visit the city in the spring! 

That is a beautiful shawl Jane. You are such an enabler! Love it!

Melanie, I hope you have a great time this weekend!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Untrue to my normal practice I have 'frogged' back to the cast on. I had nine stitches not seven on row 27- I think I will give it a rest for a bit- my eyes are a bit squiffy today. Pity you can't just cross the water Bev!


What a tea party we could have!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki--thanx for the yarn info. it really is such a warm tonal. 

That museum is wonderful for kids with its hands on experience. Hope your gs gets to develop his talents.

Jane--good scarf with its cables and in light wt yarn. The pattern is so similar to a blanket square that was brought to my local yarn group. Even the color is almost the same. Very nice texture in it.

Melanie--hope this weekend is better for you


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jacki said:


> Thanks Susan. We used to have beautiful Red Buds and Golden Rain trees when we lived in the city. Neither will thrive up here in the mountains. Good enough reason to visit the city in the spring!
> 
> That is a beautiful shawl Jane. You are such an enabler! Love it!
> 
> Melanie, I hope you have a great time this weekend!


Thanks for your photos, Jacki! What a fun time you must be having. 

Yep, one more pattern in the file.  Thank you, Jane!

I second that motion about your weekend, Melanie!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I too want to wish you a great weekend, Melanie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> What a tea party we could have!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a tea party we could have!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I finally finished my Golden Through the Seasons shawl, which I knit while participating in the Through the Seasons MKAL on Ravelry. It is a design by Tetiana Otruta. Here is the link to the pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/through-the-seasons-mkal

I knit it using approximately 425 yards of Knit Picks Essential Fingering weight in Gold Kettle Hand-Dyed colorway. After blocking, it measures 55" x 26-3/4".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I finally finished my Golden Through the Seasons shawl, which I knit while participating in the Through the Seasons MKAL on Ravelry. It is a design by Tetiana Otruta. Here is the link to the pattern:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/through-the-seasons-mkal
> 
> I knit it using approximately 425 yards of Knit Picks Essential Fingering weight in Gold Kettle Hand-Dyed colorway.


That is looking lovely, Pam!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is looking lovely, Pam!


Thanks, Julie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I finally finished my Golden Through the Seasons shawl, which I knit while participating in the Through the Seasons MKAL on Ravelry. It is a design by Tetiana Otruta. Here is the link to the pattern:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/through-the-seasons-mkal
> 
> I knit it using approximately 425 yards of Knit Picks Essential Fingering weight in Gold Kettle Hand-Dyed colorway.


Beautifully done, Pam! I really like how the stitches stand out with so much dimension. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Beautifully done, Pam! I really like how the stitches stand out with so much dimension. :thumbup:


Thanks, Toni!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a tea party we could have!!!!


Hey! That sounds good. I think I will join in too! I will bring scones😁


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I finally finished my Golden Through the Seasons shawl, which I knit while participating in the Through the Seasons MKAL on Ravelry. It is a design by Tetiana Otruta. Here is the link to the pattern:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/through-the-seasons-mkal
> 
> I knit it using approximately 425 yards of Knit Picks Essential Fingering weight in Gold Kettle Hand-Dyed colorway. After blocking, it measures 55" x 26-3/4".


Absolutely awesome.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Absolutely awesome.


Thanks, Jan!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Please forgive me for messing with chart #2 this time of night.

There is a note to move the SM's on lines 3, 5, and 7. I am finding that I have an extra stitch *before* the SM, so I am wondering if the SM needs to be moved one stitch to the right, instead of one to the left?

Does anyone have any thoughts about this? Did I miss something in a discussion? Thank you!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam, that is a beautiful shawl. Love the color.



Jan said:


> Hey! That sounds good. I think I will join in too! I will bring scones😁


Oh, yes, Jan, the tea needs scones!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Hey! That sounds good. I think I will join in too! I will bring scones😁


You bring scones, and I'll find some cream and plum jam!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I had posted this before, but will happily do it again----


Congratulations Tanya, it's beautiful. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks, Ronie, for reminding us about Belle and her knee surgery. Praying things will go well and for a quick recovery.


Same from me. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jacki said:


> Thank you for being such a gracious hostess!
> 
> Some pictures for y'all to see. Explora is a kids science museum.


Jacki your Madryn is looking beautiful, lovely photos of the kids. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Just a quick (I thought) look into the LP as I am leaving for the weekend. Great starts to Norma's Madryn Julie and Jacki. Thanks again Norma for designing this shawl. Hope you are 100% soon Diane. I fell on my coccyx going down the front steps once while carrying a bucket of water. Managed to not spill the water and no neighbors saw, lol. I was wondering about Belle too and hope her new knees are the bees knees  If anyone finds a way to 'not die so we can finish all our WIP's' post here in the LP  See y'all in a few days.
> 
> Melanie


Have a great weekend Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I finally finished my Golden Through the Seasons shawl, which I knit while participating in the Through the Seasons MKAL on Ravelry. It is a design by Tetiana Otruta. Here is the link to the pattern:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/through-the-seasons-mkal
> 
> I knit it using approximately 425 yards of Knit Picks Essential Fingering weight in Gold Kettle Hand-Dyed colorway. After blocking, it measures 55" x 26-3/4".


It's beautiful Pam, I love it. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Pam, I love it. 💞


Thank you, Ros! 😊


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Please forgive me for messing with chart #2 this time of night.
> 
> There is a note to move the SM's on lines 3, 5, and 7. I am finding that I have an extra stitch *before* the SM, so I am wondering if the SM needs to be moved one stitch to the right, instead of one to the left?
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts about this? Did I miss something in a discussion? Thank you!


Yes, move the marker to the right. You need the stitch on the right for the cdd.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Just remember when you do use them that they need to move on rows 3, 5, and 7, I think it is.  I thought my count was off, then I read Norma's pattern notes again and there it was!


Please remember you need to move the markers on charts 3&4 on rows 15,17, & 19 one to the left as well :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I finally finished my Golden Through the Seasons shawl...Knit Picks Essential Fingering ...


Lovely, lovely work! Your knitting is so uniform & the stitches so well defined. Great blocking.
Beautiful shawl!
I recall seeing the word Essential on the ball band when you posted a progress pic & looked it up but couldn't find it. Is this line discontinued?

Oh, my - this makes me want to CO my own Through the Seasons but I have a bunch of projects lined up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just noticed this on the main forum:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-329451-1.html


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackie, that is a gorgeous start. Evan is so cute and I do love those trees!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-351211-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

